# AT1 Motorsports now in houston



## AT1in2009

ooooooooooooooooo


----------



## texasgold

location?


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 27 2008, 07:21 PM~12539356
> *location?
> *


x2 and pics of some cars..


----------



## BigPete

im all the way out in cali but thats my boy running that shop all the way out there and he gets the stamp of aproval. and yes hes doing it the cali way


----------



## AT1in2009

QUVOLE! THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT AND HELPING GET THE WORD OUT BOUT CALI STYLE, I KNEW YOU HAD MY BACK BIGPETE


----------



## texasgold

Good to see you got a good rep.

where can i stop by to check out the shop


----------



## AT1in2009

GLAD TO SEE AN INTEREST IN THE SHOP, WE'LL BE OPEN RIGHT ON TIME FOR 2009 IN THE PASADENA AREA. EXACT LOCATION AND CONTACT INFO WILL BE ADDED NEXT WEEK. THANKS MAN!


----------



## Devious Sixty8

when grand opening? gonna have free wings and beer?


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 27 2008, 09:40 PM~12539493
> *GLAD TO SEE AN INTEREST IN THE SHOP, WE'LL BE OPEN RIGHT ON TIME FOR 2009 IN THE PASADENA AREA. EXACT LOCATION AND CONTACT INFO WILL BE ADDED NEXT WEEK.  THANKS MAN!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 27 2008, 07:42 PM~12539508
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: u must have had a bad experiance in PTOWN big boy...


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Dec 27 2008, 09:28 PM~12539415
> *im all the way out in cali but thats my boy running that shop all the way out there and he gets the stamp of aproval. and yes hes doing it the cali way
> *


thats too bad.. i like my work done the TEXAS WAY!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 27 2008, 09:44 PM~12539524
> *:roflmao: u must have had a bad experiance in PTOWN big boy...
> *


theres just alot of hardcore gangstas out there.. like this guy.. most vishuz one of them all..


----------



## Emperor Goofy

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 27 2008, 07:44 PM~12539525
> *thats too bad.. i like my work done the TEXAS WAY!!
> *


NOTHING BUT TX BARBQUE.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 27 2008, 07:46 PM~12539539
> *theres just alot of hardcore gangstas out there..    like this guy.. most vishuz one of them all..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ALL THAT HORN...


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 27 2008, 08:40 PM~12539493
> *GLAD TO SEE AN INTEREST IN THE SHOP, WE'LL BE OPEN RIGHT ON TIME FOR 2009 IN THE PASADENA AREA. EXACT LOCATION AND CONTACT INFO WILL BE ADDED NEXT WEEK.  THANKS MAN!
> *


:uh: i thought you said it was in houston :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 27 2008, 07:46 PM~12539539
> *theres just alot of hardcore gangstas out there..    like this guy.. most vishuz one of them all..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


3x og


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 27 2008, 09:49 PM~12539561
> *:uh:  i thought you said  it was in houston :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 27 2008, 09:50 PM~12539567
> *3x og
> *


most gangsta fool in ptown looks like santa claus.. after a shave. 


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Dec 27 2008, 08:21 PM~12539356-->
> 
> 
> 
> location?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lone star_@Dec 27 2008, 08:22 PM~12539367
> *x2 and pics of some cars..
> *


----------



## spider 53

I'm comming for you antonio or should I say that wagon thatis supost to be hitting 100 plus dont worry about it I got you soy ernie puto dont forget what goes around comes arownd


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 27 2008, 08:50 PM~12539567
> *3x og
> *


was that that man that shot them burglars last year coming out that neighbors house


----------



## spider 53

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

:0 :0 :0


----------



## lvlikeg

Man The Shop Aint even open and theres already drama :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Dec 27 2008, 09:59 PM~12540206
> *Man The Shop Aint even open and theres already drama  :0
> *


for reals huh lol


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Dec 27 2008, 07:47 PM~12540055
> *o almost forgot the monte is ready for you to take the credit after doing all of it on the car rigth (like you really did something other than the rack)you'll hear from us at all times cause we do our shit for clowns(gente) like you and big pete <span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>IRVING CUSTOMZ FOR LIFE</span>
> *


talk about me all you want. as long as you keep talking about me its all good.
good or bad as long as you keep talking


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Dec 27 2008, 07:59 PM~12540206
> *Man The Shop Aint even open and theres already drama  :0
> *


im three states away and hes talking bout me :cheesy: i dont give a fuck


----------



## lvlikeg

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Dec 27 2008, 10:27 PM~12540537
> *im three states away and hes talking bout me  :cheesy: i dont give a fuck
> *


----------



## spider 53




----------



## Skim

this topic will be on and poppin by the mornin time.


----------



## BigPete

im not trippin on that. that dont mean shit to me. clown is an everyday word for me. your the one that took offence to it. when in all reallity it wasnt said in a bad manner. but fuck it if you wanna be mad be mad thats on you. all i said is that you guys are not at our level. come on i was working in compton the muthafucking lowrider capitol. and i went from there to your shop. of course its not the same. the the part about you getting offended that shit is on you


----------



## spider 53

look man fuck everything the man is trying to open a shop i dont wish him nothing bad all i say was I m comming for you w/another car and it was not me that took that shit ofensive like you say i understand you came from that place but that doesn't mean nothing to me cause we both love the same thing or i hope we do


----------



## lvlikeg




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Dec 27 2008, 11:03 PM~12540922
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BigPete

then there is no reason for you to be mad. honestly im not one to be offending people and thats not what my intention was. my bad for forgeting i was far from home and forgeting that people dont talk or act the same in dirferent areas.and ill say it again thanx to ceasar for giving me a ride out there he is kool people. but honestly fuck it let homeboy do his thing. ive seen homeboy loose everything he ever had. just to keep doing what he loves so thats why it gets me pissed off when people hate on him. homeboy is one talented muthafucker and people try to keep him down but both you and i know that if homboy had the money to do what he knows he would be unstopable


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Dec 27 2008, 11:03 PM~12540922
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pass it


----------



## BigPete

here is one of the cars we did a few years ago doing 90 plus inches


----------



## AT1in2009

You got me there, Pasadena is not H.town, but I got the experience and the background so then it won't matter if it's in Pasadena or H. Town. Here is a sample of my work:

 
http://i335.photobucket.com/albums/m480/m2...3impala-1-1.jpg

radical hopper with 14 batteries double pump

http://i335.photobucket.com/albums/m480/m2tuf4u/wagon-1.jpg

single pump lowrider rules 8 batteries single pump


----------



## Skim




----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 27 2008, 08:42 PM~12540017
> *was that that man that shot them burglars last year coming out that neighbors house
> *


yes


----------



## BigPete

ttt for the homie


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Dec 27 2008, 09:25 PM~12541093
> *here is one of the cars we did a few years ago doing 90 plus inches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


kikos car :biggrin: 
hi pete :wave:


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Dec 29 2008, 02:42 PM~12552951
> *kikos car :biggrin:
> hi pete :wave:
> *


yep thats kikos car. :nicoderm: 
whats up alex75 
whens the next show or picnic in sd :wave:


----------



## streetshow

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 27 2008, 07:44 PM~12539525
> *thats too bad.. i like my work done the TEXAS WAY!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: gordito :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Still no location?


----------



## sic713

any pics of the work..
cars that torres empire has painted??


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 29 2008, 07:35 PM~12555354
> *Still no location?
> *


the reason that there is no location is cause the shop wont be open until mid january. all i know is that the shop is in pasadena.


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 29 2008, 07:40 PM~12555411
> *any pics of the work..
> cars that torres empire has painted??
> *


all the painting is going on at the dallas shop this shop is gonna be for the hydros bags lambos ect. all the other stuff


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Dec 29 2008, 09:49 PM~12555511
> *all the painting is going on at the dallas shop this shop is gonna be for the hydros bags lambos ect. all the other stuff
> *


work still hasnt been posted just hoppers..... what about set ups and welds?


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 29 2008, 07:53 PM~12555540
> *work still hasnt been posted just hoppers..... what about set ups and welds?
> *


pics can come from anywhere but the work speaks for itself. so when the shop opens i will post pics of the work.


----------



## BigPete

these cars are curently getting worked on the first one is getting a new frame. (not that it was bad but it was just too old school.)its getting all updated.and the second one is getting the engine bay done. these are well known cars but they just needed a little freshening up. you will see pics of the progress as they go along.

new frame and suspention 









































and this one is getting the engine bay redone


----------



## elpayaso

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Dec 29 2008, 10:20 PM~12556630
> *these cars are curently getting worked on the first one is getting a new frame. (not that it was bad but it was just too old school.)its getting all updated.and the second one is getting the engine bay done. these are well known cars but they just needed a little freshening up. you will see pics of the progress as they go along.
> 
> new frame and suspention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one is getting the engine bay redone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where are this cars getting worked onn :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Skim

those pics from when de albas did them


----------



## elpayaso

wow hey antonio hablame para ke desconectaste el telefono !!!!!!!!


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Dec 29 2008, 11:20 PM~12556630
> *these cars are curently getting worked on the first one is getting a new frame. (not that it was bad but it was just too old school.)its getting all updated.and the second one is getting the engine bay done. these are well known cars but they just needed a little freshening up. you will see pics of the progress as they go along.
> 
> new frame and suspention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one is getting the engine bay redone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I guess you could say your re-doing them but they were all built originally by the De Alba's, 'Fact'...


----------



## elpayaso

hey homie can you believe this shit


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Dec 29 2008, 10:20 PM~12556630
> *these cars are curently getting worked on the first one is getting a new frame. (not that it was bad but it was just too old school.)its getting all updated.and the second one is getting the engine bay done. these are well known cars but they just needed a little freshening up. you will see pics of the progress as they go along.
> 
> new frame and suspention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one is getting the engine bay redone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what all did you guys do to these... those are some nice rides..


----------



## elpayaso

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 29 2008, 11:16 PM~12557330
> *what all did you guys do to these... those are some nice rides..
> *


well we started with the wheels and ended in the basically nothing cuz the cars where already built by de albas and they are now in dallas collecting dust till next show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elpayaso

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 29 2008, 11:22 PM~12557400
> *well we started with the wheels and ended in the basically nothing cuz the cars where already built by de albas and they are now in dallas collecting dust till next show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 29 2008, 09:46 PM~12556969
> *I guess you could say your re-doing them but they were all built originally by the De Alba's, 'Fact'...
> *


there is no hiding the fact that those are infact DE ALBA cars or atleast they were. but if some people would have read the post right they would have read that these cars are getting redone. *THE KEY WORD WAS REDONE.*


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Dec 29 2008, 07:29 PM~12555269
> *yep thats kikos car. :nicoderm:
> whats up alex75
> whens the next show or picnic in sd  :wave:
> *


i dont know.ill let you know or ill tell kiko to call you :wave:


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 29 2008, 10:16 PM~12557330
> *what all did you guys do to these... those are some nice rides..
> *


those pics were taken way before but the yellow elco is getting a new frame and suspention. and the lincoln is getting the engine and engine bay *redone *


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Dec 30 2008, 01:33 PM~12560876
> *those pics were taken way before but the yellow elco is getting a new frame and suspention. and the lincoln is getting the engine and engine bay redone
> *


so what was the purpose of buying a fix up car if its going to get redone?


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 30 2008, 04:01 PM~12562880
> *so what was the purpose of buying a fix up car if its going to get redone?
> *


you gotta talk to the owner bout that


----------



## taino

CONGRATS....WE NEED U TO OPEN ONE IN THE CHI-TOWN!!!!!BRO....


----------



## rug442

BY CHANCE IS IT AT THE CORNER OF W. PASADENA FWY & ANDERSON ST


----------



## sic713

hey skid.. thinkin what im thinkin...
team southside shop call...


pasadena dont play...


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Dec 30 2008, 10:03 PM~12564330
> *BY CHANCE IS IT AT THE CORNER OF W. PASADENA FWY  &  ANDERSON ST
> *


Talking about a take over?


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Dec 30 2008, 01:33 PM~12560876
> *those pics were taken way before but the yellow elco is getting a new frame and suspention. and the lincoln is getting the engine and engine bay redone
> *


You make it sound like your going to give them a complete make over, you put it out there. Why use these cars as promotion, why not wait till you can show just what improvements you've made to these already built show cars.... You know before and after pictures..


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 30 2008, 09:51 PM~12566381
> *You make it sound like your going to give them a complete make over, you put it out there. Why use these cars as promotion, why not wait till you can show just what improvements you've made to these already built show cars.... You know before and after pictures..
> *


i put these cars out there like that cuz* THE CARS BELONG TO THE OWNER OF THE SHOP * :0 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

damn...... :uh:


----------



## elpayaso

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 30 2008, 10:51 PM~12566381
> *You make it sound like your going to give them a complete make over, you put it out there. Why use these cars as promotion, why not wait till you can show just what improvements you've made to these already built show cars.... You know before and after pictures..
> *


aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! then why the fuck are you talking shit and posting old pics talking like yall own the shop ***** !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: post a car up when yall do work for real not bulklshitn !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ha ha ha posting someone elses work DA FUCK EVER !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elpayaso

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 31 2008, 05:33 PM~12572670
> *damn...... :uh:
> *


XXXXXXXXX 22222222222222


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 31 2008, 04:43 PM~12572761
> *aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! then why the fuck are you talking shit and posting old pics talking like yall own the shop ***** !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: post a car up when yall do work for real not bulklshitn  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ha ha ha posting someone elses work  DA FUCK EVER !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


OK WHAT EVER MAKES YOU HAPPY. NO ONE EVER SAID THAT THEY OWNED THE SHOP BOTH YOU AND US KNOW WHO OWNS THE SHOP AND WE KNOW WHO IS WORKING THERE.


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Dec 27 2008, 07:40 PM~12539992
> *GET REAL*


----------



## spider 53

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Dec 31 2008, 07:01 PM~12573375
> *THIS IS FUNNY CUZ THE  LAST TIME YOU GUYS CAME FOR HIM IT WAS SO HE COULD HELP YOU GUYS WORK ON A CAR THAT YOU GUYS COULDN'T GET TO WORK FOR LIKE 8 MONTHS  AND AFTER HE MADE IT WORK DOING 90'S COMING BACK DOWN YOU GUYS GAVE HIM THE BOOT. AND ALL OF A SUDDEN YOUR GONNA BUILD A CAR THAT CAN GET HIM. GET REAL
> *


90'S HA WOOOW AND THEN COMING DOWN ALSO DAMM NOW I SEE HOW MUCH YOU NOW ABOUT THIS HOLE THING THATS WHY THE CAR DOES WHAT IT DOES CAUSE HE FIXE IT RIGTH YOU'RE LIKE SO FULL OF SHIT AND THEN HE IS GOING TO SAY HE NEVER GOT A CHANCE TO WORK ON IT 100 PERCENT THE HIEST THE CAR DID WAS 101 BUT WHAT IT GOT STOCK AND THE HIEST THE CAR DID W/OUT GETTING STUCK WAS 78 SO WERE DO YOU GET THE 90'S AND WHAT YOU SAYING WE WENT TO GET HIM NO HE PULL THE SAME SHIT W/US THAT HE DID W/HUGO FROM MORE BOUNCE BUT HE IS ALWAYS THE VICTIM RIGTH.YOU ALREADY NOW WE DONT TAKE CREDIT FROM SOMETHING WE DIDNT BUILT CAUSE I BUILT THE FRAME,SUSPENTION AND SWAP THE BODY.ALL HE DID WAS RACK AND HE SAID FRONT PUMPS AND I DONT MEAN ONE SET LIKE TEN WASTING MONEY LIKE IS GOING OUT OF STILE WHEN I ONLY BUILD ONE SET AND THE CAR IS ON THE 90'S PLUS SO DONT GIVE ME THAT SHIT AND GET A LIFE I SAID LIVE IT ALONE FUCK IT BUT YOU HAD TO BRING IT OUT AGAIN SO WHEN I FIND OUT THE ADRESS GUES WHAT I'M BRINGING A CAR TO HIS PLACE TO SEE IF HE IS READY FOR THE COMPETITION OR NOT O AND I WILL LET YOU NOW,SEND YOU A VIDEO OR PICTURE OF ME SERVING HIM.ALSO DON'T BRING ME OUT AGAIN CAUSE I'M NOT SAYING SHIT NO MORE. I FORGOT HAPPY NEW YEAR TONO AND TELL YOUR BUDDY TO SHUT UP.


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Dec 31 2008, 09:06 PM~12574643
> *90'S HA  WOOOW AND THEN COMING DOWN ALSO DAMM NOW I SEE HOW MUCH YOU NOW ABOUT THIS HOLE THING THATS WHY THE CAR DOES WHAT IT DOES CAUSE HE FIXE IT RIGTH  YOU'RE LIKE SO FULL OF SHIT AND THEN HE IS GOING TO SAY HE NEVER GOT A CHANCE TO WORK ON IT 100 PERCENT THE HIEST THE CAR DID WAS 101 BUT WHAT IT GOT STOCK AND THE HIEST THE CAR DID W/OUT GETTING STUCK WAS 78 SO WERE DO YOU GET THE 90'S AND WHAT YOU SAYING WE WENT TO GET HIM NO HE PULL THE SAME SHIT W/US THAT HE DID W/HUGO FROM MORE BOUNCE  BUT HE IS ALWAYS THE VICTIM RIGTH.YOU ALREADY NOW WE DONT TAKE CREDIT FROM SOMETHING WE DIDNT BUILT CAUSE I BUILT THE FRAME,SUSPENTION AND SWAP THE BODY.ALL HE DID WAS RACK AND HE SAID FRONT PUMPS AND I DONT MEAN ONE SET LIKE TEN WASTING MONEY LIKE IS GOING OUT OF STILE WHEN I ONLY BUILD ONE SET AND THE CAR IS ON THE 90'S PLUS SO DONT GIVE ME THAT SHIT AND GET A LIFE I SAID LIVE IT ALONE FUCK IT BUT YOU HAD TO BRING IT OUT AGAIN SO WHEN I FIND OUT THE ADRESS GUES WHAT I'M BRINGING A CAR TO HIS PLACE TO SEE IF HE IS READY FOR THE COMPETITION OR NOT O AND I WILL LET YOU NOW,SEND YOU A VIDEO OR PICTURE OF ME SERVING HIM.ALSO DON'T BRING ME OUT AGAIN CAUSE I'M NOT SAYING SHIT NO MORE. I FORGOT HAPPY NEW YEAR TONO AND TELL YOUR BUDDY TO SHUT UP.
> *


I DIDN'T UNDERSTAND HALF THE SHIT THAT YOU SAID (SPELLCHECK)BUT OK IF YOU SAY SO.


----------



## spider 53

YOU NOW WHAT NO ONE GAVE HIM THE BOOT HE LEFT ON HIS OWN.


----------



## spider 53

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Dec 31 2008, 10:11 PM~12574670
> *I DIDN'T UNDERSTAND HALF THE SHIT THAT YOU SAID (SPELLCHECK)BUT OK IF YOU SAY SO.
> *


O NOW YOU HAVE TO UNDERSTAND EVERYTHING PEOPLE POSTED HA.PETE YOU HAVE NO ROOM TO TALK IC TOOK CARE OF YOU W/ALL YOUR EXPENSES AND GAVE YOU A TICKET TO COLORADO WEATHER YOU SAY CESAR DID IT OR NOT IC TOOK CARE OF YOU IF THIS IS HOW YOU WANT TO REPAY IC IN YOUR TIME OF NEED I SEE HOW IT IS.


----------



## spider 53

AND ONE MORE THING THE JOB WAS NOT FINISH WHEN HE LEFT SO CREDIT WILL ONLY BE GIVEN WHERE CREDIT IS DUE.IC COMPLETED AND FINISHED THE JOB AND CONTINUES TO WORK ON THE PROJECT.SUSPENTION AND SET UP HAS BEEN REDONE ANTONIO HAS NOT WORKED ON THIS CAR FOR OVER SIX MONTHS, WE'RE NOT SAYING HE DID'T HELP BUT CREDIT WILL BE GIVEN WHERE CREDIT IS DUE.


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Dec 31 2008, 09:22 PM~12574713
> *O NOW YOU HAVE TO UNDERSTAND EVERYTHING PEOPLE POSTED HA.PETE YOU HAVE NO ROOM TO TALK IC TOOK CARE OF YOU W/ALL YOUR EXPENSES AND GAVE YOU A TICKET TO COLORADO WEATHER YOU SAY CESAR DID IT OR NOT IC TOOK CARE OF YOU IF THIS IS HOW YOU WANT TO REPAY IC IN YOUR TIME OF NEED I SEE HOW IT IS.
> *


I TOLD CEASER THAT I WAS THANKFULL FOR WHAT HE DID AND THAT IS THE ONLY PERSON THAT I HAVE TO THANK NOT YOU.YOU DIDNT DO SHIT FOR ME


----------



## spider 53

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Dec 31 2008, 10:47 PM~12574845
> *I TOLD CEASER THAT I WAS THANKFULL FOR WHAT HE DID AND THAT IS THE ONLY PERSON THAT I HAVE TO THANK NOT YOU.YOU DIDNT DO SHIT FOR ME
> *


well cesar is ic so guess what ic did it for you :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 30 2008, 11:51 PM~12566381
> *You make it sound like your going to give them a complete make over, you put it out there. Why use these cars as promotion, why not wait till you can show just what improvements you've made to these already built show cars.... You know before and after pictures..
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Dec 31 2008, 11:47 PM~12574845
> *I TOLD CEASER THAT I WAS THANKFULL FOR WHAT HE DID AND THAT IS THE ONLY PERSON THAT I HAVE TO THANK NOT YOU.YOU DIDNT DO SHIT FOR ME
> *


----------



## juan valadez

do you have a shop in arlington


----------



## AT1in2009

Ok Ok all this is getting deep. The owner of the car was very happy with my work and if he wasn't I wouldn't be where I am today. Seeing that isn't the case HERE then there's nothing else that needs to be said about IC or yesterday. "Tomorrow" you'll be seeing me do what I do best and there's nothing I can argue about here that's going to prove otherwise. So Happy New Year to you ALL and I'll be seeing you at the Lowrider show where the trash talking can be verified. Peace.


----------



## AT1in2009

The shop in Arlington is one and the same. Only difference is they do body work and custom paint and we do the rest. If you need that type of work we take it there for completion. We specialize in hydraulics, air bags, lambo doors, etc.
Thanks


----------



## BigPete

ttt


----------



## Emperor Goofy

GOOD TO SEE ANOTHER LOWRIDER SHOP IN HTOWN AREA..THE MORE THE BETTER...  GOOD LUCK..JUST SAD TO SEE PEOPLE HATING ON ANOTHER LOWRIDER..  

GOOFY
HLC CHAIRMAN


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 1 2009, 10:35 AM~12576890
> *GOOD TO SEE ANOTHER LOWRIDER SHOP IN HTOWN AREA..THE MORE THE BETTER...  GOOD LUCK..JUST SAD TO SEE PEOPLE HATING ON ANOTHER LOWRIDER.
> 
> GOOFY
> HLC CHAIRMAN
> *


thanx for the suport goofy. and you know its gust comes with the game


----------



## Homie Styln

:angry:


----------



## AT1in2009

We are NOT located at the Pasadena Frwy on Anderson. That is a different shop. We are located by Pasadena Town Square.
Thanks


----------



## Emperor Goofy

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Dec 30 2008, 08:03 PM~12564330
> *BY CHANCE IS IT AT THE CORNER OF W. PASADENA FWY  &  ANDERSON ST
> *


 :uh: .. YOU KNOW THAT CONRAD'S SHOP


----------



## Emperor Goofy

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Jan 1 2009, 11:38 AM~12576909
> *thanx for the suport goofy. and you know its gust comes with the game
> *


NO PROBLEM .. I HAVE NO REASON TO HATE ANOTHER LOWRIDER JUS TRYING TO KEEP THE MOVEMENT ALIVE HERE IN HTOWN....

IM INVITING YALL TO OUR PICNIC NEXT SUNDAY BRO IF YALL CAN MAKE IT..  











*HLC PRESENTS 3RD ANNUAL NEW YEAR PICNIC
TOM BASS REGIONAL PARK 1
PAVILLION# 1
3452 FELLOWS RD @ "288" S.SAM HOUSTON BELTWAY 8
12-5PM
SUNDAY 1/11/09
B.Y.O.G.
LETS KICK IN THE NEW YEAR WITH
"SUPPORT, RESPECT AND UNITY"

CONTACT INFO
GOOFY 832 213 8219
JOE 832 641 2087
DOMINO 832 859 8377 *


----------



## Emperor Goofy

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 1 2009, 11:40 AM~12576917
> *:angry:
> *


WUTS UP JOHN..LONG TIME NO TALK..


----------



## AT1in2009

Hey guys there are only 2 True Torres Empire shops. One in ARLINGTON and the other in PASADENA. If you want your work done by Torres Empire in ARLINGTON the contact number is 817-420-0013 for Manuel and 214-536-4603 for Sam.
They can help you out if you're in that area.


----------



## Adams85

ray torres?? used to be here in Lexington, KY?? Cali Customs?


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 1 2009, 12:51 PM~12576976
> *WUTS UP JOHN..LONG TIME NO TALK..
> *


Hows it going with you homie.. Just been chilling, work'n on my car.. It's finally done, hydro's built by IC and painted by Jaime aka Kandy Bear at Hard Kandy Customz.. Here's a few pic's..


----------



## Emperor Goofy

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 1 2009, 12:06 PM~12577033
> *Hows it going with you homie.. Just been chilling, work'n on my car.. It's finally done, hydro's built by IC and painted by Jaime aka Kandy Bear at Hard Kandy Customz.. Here's a few pic's..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD.... :0 

GOT ME A NEW RIDE ASWELL JUST NEED SOME HYDROS NOW....


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 1 2009, 01:10 PM~12577053
> *LOOKS GOOD.... :0
> 
> GOT ME A NEW RIDE ASWELL JUST NEED SOME HYDROS NOW....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Lac, I like that body style..


----------



## BigPete

ttt for a new shop


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 1 2009, 12:35 PM~12576890
> *GOOD TO SEE ANOTHER LOWRIDER SHOP IN HTOWN AREA..THE MORE THE BETTER...  GOOD LUCK..JUST SAD TO SEE PEOPLE HATING ON ANOTHER LOWRIDER..
> 
> GOOFY
> HLC CHAIRMAN
> *


if you say so, senor chairman. :uh: 



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rug442

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 1 2009, 12:47 PM~12576961
> *:uh: ..  YOU KNOW THAT CONRAD'S SHOP
> *


I KNOW IT'S HIS. I THOUGHT HE MIGHT HAVE SOLD IT TO MR. TORRES. :dunno:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jan 1 2009, 11:43 AM~12576934
> *We are NOT located at the Pasadena Frwy on Anderson. That is a different shop. We are located by Pasadena Town Square.
> Thanks
> *


him.. that by my shop.. im across the street from the mall...


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2009, 08:46 PM~12579120
> *him.. that by my shop.. im across the street from the mall...
> *


X2 :scrutinize: 
Somthing smells funny.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 1 2009, 07:52 PM~12579168
> *X2  :scrutinize:
> Somthing smells funny.
> *


x3 competition at is finest


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 1 2009, 09:28 PM~12580789
> *x3 competition at is finest
> *


we not a shop.. just a shop for houston stylez to build their rides..


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2009, 10:36 PM~12580852
> *we not a shop.. just a shop for houston stylez to build their rides..
> *


o'rly


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 1 2009, 11:46 PM~12580969
> *o'rly
> *


Yea we have our personal shop for memebers and then Darkness does paying customers work at Southside.


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 1 2009, 08:28 PM~12580789
> *x3 competition at is finest
> *


this shouldn't be a problem cuz from what i heard houston has a big lowrider movement. so there should be enough work for everybody.


----------



## BigPete

ttt


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Jan 1 2009, 02:37 PM~12577371
> *ttt for a new shop
> *


So is it open or still in the making? Have ya considered a grand opening car show/ picnic?


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 3 2009, 04:43 PM~12595328
> *So is it open or still in the making? Have ya considered a grand opening car show/ picnic?
> *


its not open yet they are still working on it but it will be open late january. and you know that a grand opening is a must. grand opening to be anuonced


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Jan 3 2009, 06:49 PM~12595375
> *its not open yet they are still working on it but it will be open late january. and you know that a grand opening is a must. grand opening to be anuonced
> *


:0 :biggrin: Welcome to Houston/Pasadena


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Jan 2 2009, 07:39 PM~12587681
> *this shouldn't be a problem cuz from what i heard houston has a big lowrider movement. so there should be enough work for everybody.
> *


 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Jan 3 2009, 05:49 PM~12595375
> *its not open yet they are still working on it but it will be open late january. and you know that a grand opening is a must. grand opening to be anuonced
> *


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 27 2008, 07:16 PM~12539317
> *SPECIALIZING IN HYDRAULICS AND AIR BAG INSTALLIONS WITH MORE THAN 10 YEARS EXPERIENCE IN LOWRIDER COMPETIONS.
> - CUSTOM HYDRAULICS      ( sales,service and installation)
> 
> - CUSTOM AIR BAGS
> 
> -CUSTOM FULL WRAPPED FRAMES
> 
> -COMPLETE MOLDED SUSPENSIONS    (A arms, rear axles, frames)
> 
> - CUSTOM LOWERING
> 
> - CUSTOM MOTOR AND TRANSMISSIONS
> 
> - CUSTOM STEEL TUBING
> 
> -CUSTOM CHROME,GOLD AND RIMS
> 
> -CUSTOM SUSPENSIONS FOR:  LOWRIDERS, HOT RODS, CLASSICS,
> TRUCKS,  AND BOMBS
> 
> -CLASSIC RESTORATIONS
> 
> -LAMBO AND SUICIDE DOORS
> 
> -ALL BODYWORK AND PAINT WORK DONE BY OUR DALLAS LOCATION
> .........AND EVERYTHING ELSE YOU NEED TO CUSTOMIZE YOUR RIDE.  QUALITY OF SERVICE GAURANTEED TO YOUR SATISFACTION.
> *


good luck with your shop homie echale ganas. uffin:


----------



## BigPete

ttt


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Jan 2 2009, 07:39 PM~12587681
> *this shouldn't be a problem cuz from what i heard houston has a big lowrider movement. so there should be enough work for everybody.
> *


  

speaking of that, who has the bigger lowrider scene in Tx, DFW or H-Town?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

SHOP CALL SOON TO GIVE YA THE WELCOME!!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2009, 07:00 PM~12604415
> *
> 
> speaking of that, who has the bigger lowrider scene in Tx, DFW or H-Town?
> *


Gots to give it up to Dallas, for a moment there it seemed like there was a picnic every damn weekend...Made it out there for the Majestix one and had a great time. Plus hittin up Joes burger was fun also. I plan to take many trips out there once my rag is done and worth showing.

As far as cars I would say its a hard call as there is some clean rides from Dallas to Houston doin tha damn thang


----------



## Skim

But shit man, Houston / Latin Kustoms got them 50's impala rags on lock though.


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 4 2009, 05:07 PM~12604488
> *SHOP CALL SOON TO GIVE YA THE WELCOME!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

never been to dallas  but from pics. it seems like dallas has more lowriders.

no one lowrides in houston :0


----------



## cartier01

dfw has a bigger lowrider scene than houston


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 4 2009, 10:33 PM~12607115
> *never been to dallas   *


 :0


----------



## Skim

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Skim, 88spokes, [B]SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR[/B]
he been to Krum, Tx lol :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2009, 06:25 PM~12604681
> *But shit man, Houston / Latin Kustoms got them 50's impala rags on lock though.
> *


PASADENA TX...


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2009, 06:00 PM~12604415
> *
> 
> speaking of that, who has the bigger lowrider scene in Tx, DFW or H-Town?
> *


awww ***** dont go claiming DFW u live 2 hours outside DFW!!!!


----------



## PAYASO'S49

uffin:


----------



## AT1in2009

Here is the location of the Torres Empire shop:
905 Witter Street Suite A
Pasadena TX 77506 Located off of Pasadena Blvd and Waterfall street.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jan 5 2009, 07:51 PM~12615067
> *Here is the location of the Torres Empire shop:
> 905 Witter Street Suite A
> Pasadena TX 77506 Located off of Pasadena Blvd and Waterfall street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 looks small, any pics of the inside?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jan 5 2009, 08:51 PM~12615067
> *Here is the location of the Torres Empire shop:
> 905 Witter Street Suite A
> Pasadena TX 77506 Located off of Pasadena Blvd and Waterfall street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jan 5 2009, 06:51 PM~12615067
> *Here is the location of the Torres Empire shop:
> 905 Witter Street Suite A
> Pasadena TX 77506 Located off of Pasadena Blvd and Waterfall street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AT1in2009

Here are some pics of the shop, it's a work in progress. We Will have the GRAND OPENING later this month. Remember its not the size it's the qaulity. Get your hoppers ready homies. Singles, doubles, and radicals


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Jan 2 2009, 07:39 PM~12587681
> *this shouldn't be a problem cuz from what i heard houston has a big lowrider movement. so there should be enough work for everybody.
> *


pics or it didn't happen 


:biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 4 2009, 10:41 PM~12607200
> *dfw has a bigger lowrider scene than houston
> *


x2


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 5 2009, 06:53 PM~12615083
> *:0  looks small, any pics of the inside?
> *


mayne


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2009, 11:50 PM~12607300
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Skim, 88spokes, [B]SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR*
> he been to Krum, Tx lol :biggrin:
> [/b]


yep.......****** bustin shots over there......


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 5 2009, 08:34 PM~12615662
> *mayne
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BigPete

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Jan 5 2009, 07:07 PM~12616122
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jan 5 2009, 06:51 PM~12615067
> *Here is the location of the Torres Empire shop:
> 905 Witter Street Suite A
> Pasadena TX 77506 Located off of Pasadena Blvd and Waterfall street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BigPete




----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 27 2008, 09:16 PM~12539317
> *SPECIALIZING IN HYDRAULICS AND AIR BAG INSTALLIONS WITH MORE THAN 10 YEARS EXPERIENCE IN LOWRIDER COMPETIONS.
> - CUSTOM HYDRAULICS      ( sales,service and installation)
> 
> - CUSTOM AIR BAGS
> 
> -CUSTOM FULL WRAPPED FRAMES
> 
> -COMPLETE MOLDED SUSPENSIONS    (A arms, rear axles, frames)
> 
> - CUSTOM LOWERING
> 
> - CUSTOM MOTOR AND TRANSMISSIONS
> 
> - CUSTOM STEEL TUBING
> 
> -CUSTOM CHROME,GOLD AND RIMS
> 
> -CUSTOM SUSPENSIONS FOR:  LOWRIDERS, HOT RODS, CLASSICS,
> TRUCKS,  AND BOMBS
> 
> -CLASSIC RESTORATIONS
> 
> -LAMBO AND SUICIDE DOORS
> 
> -ALL BODYWORK AND PAINT WORK DONE BY OUR DALLAS LOCATION
> .........AND EVERYTHING ELSE YOU NEED TO CUSTOMIZE YOUR RIDE.  QUALITY OF SERVICE GAURANTEED TO YOUR SATISFACTION.
> *



 :biggrin: .....Norma


----------



## {belinda}

*F.Y.I NO ULA MEETING TONIGHT........ <span style=\'color:green\'>We will have our first ULA Meeting next week, Thursday, January 15th........ Don't forget that the fee is $50.00. This is due next week at the meeting, if you are planning to be in the ULA for the year 2009, please make sure you bring your $$. Thanks and I will see you guys next week.</span>*


----------



## BigPete

back to the top


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 1 2009, 08:52 PM~12579168
> *X2  :scrutinize:
> Somthing smells funny.
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## sic713

thats funny... houston stylez shop is on the same street..


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Jan 8 2009, 10:36 AM~12642118
> *  :biggrin: .....Norma
> *



tu cayate!! haha :biggrin: :biggrin: 

let me guess.....you supplying them>?? :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties




----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2009, 10:44 PM~12649929
> *thats funny... houston stylez shop is on the same street..
> *


we dont know them were new to the area


----------



## slo




----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 9 2009, 11:17 AM~12653230
> *
> *


----------



## !?WHO?!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by !?WHO?!_@Jan 9 2009, 11:45 PM~12659156
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :0 MIKE JONES?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Jan 9 2009, 10:42 AM~12652580
> *we dont know them were new to the area
> *


you will when we pass by.. i am houston stylez.. youll will be seeing my elco alot..


----------



## elpayaso

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2009, 11:44 PM~12649929
> *thats funny... houston stylez shop is on the same street..
> *


isnt this the shop that antonio use to work in and left cars all fucked up homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elpayaso

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2009, 01:11 AM~12660367
> *you will when we pass by.. i am houston stylez.. youll will be seeing my elco alot..
> *


ssssssssssshhhhhhhooooooooooppppppppppppp ccccccccaalllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 8 2009, 11:39 PM~12649864
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: wut up homie


----------



## elpayaso

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 8 2009, 11:39 PM~12649864
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


WAS UP KING 61 HOWS IT GOING OUT THERE!!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Jan 9 2009, 11:42 AM~12652580
> *we dont know them were new to the area
> *


 :0 he said yall aint well known, mayne SMH


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 27 2008, 06:16 PM~12539317
> *SPECIALIZING IN HYDRAULICS AND AIR BAG INSTALLIONS WITH MORE THAN 10 YEARS EXPERIENCE IN LOWRIDER COMPETIONS.
> - CUSTOM HYDRAULICS      ( sales,service and installation)
> 
> - CUSTOM AIR BAGS
> 
> -CUSTOM FULL WRAPPED FRAMES
> 
> -COMPLETE MOLDED SUSPENSIONS    (A arms, rear axles, frames)
> 
> - CUSTOM LOWERING
> 
> - CUSTOM MOTOR AND TRANSMISSIONS
> 
> - CUSTOM STEEL TUBING
> 
> -CUSTOM CHROME,GOLD AND RIMS
> 
> -CUSTOM SUSPENSIONS FOR:  LOWRIDERS, HOT RODS, CLASSICS,
> TRUCKS,  AND BOMBS
> 
> -CLASSIC RESTORATIONS
> 
> -LAMBO AND SUICIDE DOORS
> 
> -ALL BODYWORK AND PAINT WORK DONE BY OUR DALLAS LOCATION
> .........AND EVERYTHING ELSE YOU NEED TO CUSTOMIZE YOUR RIDE.  QUALITY OF SERVICE GAURANTEED TO YOUR SATISFACTION.
> *


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Jan 10 2009, 10:48 AM~12662049
> *isnt this the shop that antonio use to work in and left cars all fucked up homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


naw..
this is my car clubs shop.. just for us to work on our own personal business


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2009, 11:40 PM~12607856
> *awww ***** dont go claiming DFW u live 2 hours outside DFW!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: this fool lol, its still the DFW Im on the edge. Its only 35 minutes from the airport nicca :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jan 4 2009, 11:24 PM~12607685
> *PASADENA TX...
> *


yeah you right!


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2009, 01:31 AM~12667343
> *naw..
> this is my car clubs shop.. just for us to work on our own personal business
> *


X2 another shop in the area is a good, if it helps get more rides on the street.


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 11 2009, 08:59 AM~12669156
> *X2 another shop in the area is a good, if it helps get more rides on the street.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

my ride at the mechanic shop next door to yall.. ill stop by when i get her back.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2009, 09:37 PM~12673371
> *my ride at the mechanic shop next door to yall.. ill stop by when i get her back.
> *


Are they in that brown shop next to the mechanics?


----------



## sic713

yes


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2009, 09:53 PM~12673544
> *yes
> *


We can stand in front of the shop and throw rocks at thier shop.


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 11 2009, 06:57 PM~12673584
> *We can stand in front of the shop and throw rocks at thier shop.
> *


is that how close your shop is or the mechanics shop


----------



## sic713

its where the big vaccum truck is..


----------



## BIG_LOS

THIS SATURDAY JANUARY 17,2008 Joe from Swangin Customs,Blvd Aces,Westside C.C and Oreilly Auto Parts will be throwing a benefit car wash for Thomas and his family at the Oreilly at Bissonnet and Wilcrest.Come and show support.If you want more details call
Joe(Swangin Customs)-281-690-0506
Carlos-832-418-1112
lorena-713-898-6956


----------



## ridenlow84

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Jan 11 2009, 09:06 PM~12674638
> *is that how close your shop is or the mechanics shop
> *



we are across the street from sonic


----------



## at1hina

<span style='font-family:Geneva'>Man it's a good thing there aren't any windows. Hell I'd hate to be the one that gets hit by your rocks.  
I've been reading the responses about our shop and I have to say that having more shops in the area brings back lowriders to the hometowns it should be in. A lot of the lowrider movement has slown down due to haters when it should be getting bigger for the love of representing your club. Somos raza and the last thing we need is more drama. "it's all fun till sumone gets hurt" que no? </span>


----------



## Mr.6Trey

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 11 2009, 09:59 AM~12669156
> *X2 another shop in the area is a good, if it helps get more rides on the street.
> *


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Jan 12 2009, 12:39 PM~12680673
> *<span style='font-family:Geneva'>Man it's a good thing there aren't any windows. Hell I'd hate to be the one that gets hit by your rocks.
> I've been reading the responses about our shop and I have to say that having more shops in the area brings back lowriders to the hometowns it should be in.  A lot of the lowrider movement has slown down due to haters when it should be getting bigger for the love of representing your club.  Somos raza and the last thing we need is more drama.  "it's all fun till sumone gets hurt" que no? </span>
> *


 :thumbsup: 
we dont need any haters we came to join the houston lowrider movement


----------



## BIG_LOS

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 12 2009, 12:22 PM~12679014
> *THIS SATURDAY JANUARY 17,2008 Joe from Swangin Customs,Blvd Aces,Westside C.C and Oreilly Auto Parts will be throwing a benefit car wash for Thomas and his family at the Oreilly at Bissonnet and Wilcrest.Come and show support.If you want more details call
> Joe(Swangin Customs)-281-690-0506
> Carlos-832-418-1112
> lorena-713-898-6956
> *


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 12 2009, 02:54 PM~12681774
> *
> *


sorry to hear about what happened if i was down there already i would go and show my soport but im still in cali for another few weeks. hope everything works out for the best.


----------



## BIG_LOS

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Jan 12 2009, 06:57 PM~12682444
> *sorry to hear about what happened if i was down there already i would go and show my soport but im still in cali for another few weeks. hope everything works out for the best.
> *


just keep them in your prayers


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 12 2009, 04:06 PM~12682538
> *just keep them in your prayers
> *


will do


----------



## BigPete

we decided today that we will help the cause by donating out time and nowledge by doing the labor work(hydraulics) for free on the car that is getting donated to homeboy that lost his car in the fire. i shot you a prayer last night hope it helps. stay positive homeboy


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Jan 13 2009, 12:55 PM~12691288
> *we decided today that we will help the cause by donating out time and nowledge by doing the labor work(hydraulics) for free on the car that is getting donated to homeboy that lost his car in the fire. i shot you a prayer last night hope it helps. stay positive homeboy
> *


I believe that a installed set up was alreay pleadged but you could auction off an install and doante the money. Good way to support and give people a first hand look at your work. :biggrin:


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 13 2009, 12:29 PM~12692521
> *I believe that a installed set up was alreay pleadged but you could auction off an install and doante the money. Good way to support and give people a first hand look at your work.  :biggrin:
> *


let me talk it over with the homie


----------



## BigPete

selling this for the homie if anyone is interested
12,000 and its yours 
































[/quote]


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 10 2009, 12:58 PM~12662101
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: wut up homie
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: *nothin much sir, still breathing air so i'm good*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

*PLEASE HELP 3 YEAR OLD ROLAND
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=452485
THANK YOU*


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Jan 10 2009, 01:02 PM~12662114
> *WAS UP KING 61  HOWS IT GOING OUT THERE!!!!!
> *


*its going real slow homie, real ssssssslllllllllooooooooowwwwwww*


----------



## BigPete

ttt


----------



## BigPete




----------



## BIG_LOS

> selling this for the homie if anyone is interested
> 12,000 and its yours





















[/quote]
clean ass ride


----------



## BigPete

ttt


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Jan 15 2009, 10:19 AM~12713029
> *ttt
> *


----------



## BigPete

back to the top


----------



## PAYASO'S49

ttt 4 the torres empire shop .


----------



## streetshow

stop by the show sunday


----------



## at1hina

Hey guys, thought I'd share Antonio's latest project : Suicide door installation all steps from A to Z. check it out!  


http://s335.photobucket.com/albums/m480/m2...mview=slideshow

If you are interested in installation please call 832-297-0800.

Thanks!

JoAnn (Tonio's hina) :biggrin:


----------



## BigPete

sick


----------



## BigPete

ttt


----------



## WORLD CLASS

:biggrin:


----------



## BigPete




----------



## BigPete

nomas para que te acuerdes

























































































[/quote]


----------



## BigPete

ttt


----------



## loco's79

>


[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## AT1in2009

check out some of my work 
















































































































































[/quote]


----------



## AT1in2009

here are some more


----------



## AT1in2009

whats up marcos :wave:


----------



## ROBERTO G

nice welds


----------



## KING_JAMES

i got to say nice work.. man if i had the $MONEY$  ill come to you where are you at


----------



## W H A T

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Mar 17 2009, 01:01 AM~13302099
> *i got to say nice work.. man if i had the $MONEY$   ill come to you where are you at
> *


pasadena tx


----------



## at1hina

wow papi checking you out all the way out here in TAMPICO, that's some pretty bad ass work!!! hope you're working hard! :biggrin:


----------



## BigPete

ttt for the homie


----------



## W H A T

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> nomas para que te acuerdes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if he lets the tailgate down it will get smashed on the bumper guards


----------



## BigPete

yeah it would but there was never any reason to put it down


----------



## BigPete

ttt


----------



## AT1in2009

here is some more of the work i do.hope you guys like it


----------



## AT1in2009

i can also build street hydraulic setups like this.









and i can build competition hoppers like this one. single pump 8 batteries lowrider rules doing 72 inches








[/quote]


----------



## BigPete

ttt


----------



## EL_GALLO_NEGRO

> i can also build street hydraulic setups like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i can build competition hoppers like this one. single pump 8 batteries lowrider rules doing 72 inches


[/quote]


TO BAD THERES ALREADY SOMEONE IN HOUSTON THAT DOES THAT AND HAS BEEN DOING THAT FOR ALOT OF YEARS. LOWRIDER LEGAL AND HAS ALOT OF WORLD RECORDS FOR THE WHOLE HOPPING THING. DID YOU NOT KNOW THAT HIS NAME IS SHORTY. JUST THOUGHT I WOULD LET YOU KNOW.


----------



## VENOM65

TO BAD THERES ALREADY SOMEONE IN HOUSTON THAT DOES THAT AND HAS BEEN DOING THAT FOR ALOT OF YEARS. LOWRIDER LEGAL AND HAS ALOT OF WORLD RECORDS FOR THE WHOLE HOPPING THING. DID YOU NOT KNOW THAT HIS NAME IS SHORTY. JUST THOUGHT I WOULD LET YOU KNOW.
[/quote]



:0 :0 :0 thats fucked up but he does have a point.


----------



## VENOM65

como quiera que onda tonio. soy sal wey como estas in houston


----------



## AT1in2009

TO BAD THERES ALREADY SOMEONE IN HOUSTON THAT DOES THAT AND HAS BEEN DOING THAT FOR ALOT OF YEARS. LOWRIDER LEGAL AND HAS ALOT OF WORLD RECORDS FOR THE WHOLE HOPPING THING. DID YOU NOT KNOW THAT HIS NAME IS SHORTY. JUST THOUGHT I WOULD LET YOU KNOW.
[/quote]
yes i did know he was here and yes i do know shorty and im pretty sure he knows me because we have competed in alot of the same shows.i said i was new to the area not new to the game. i have also fliped over cars and have had records in lowrider.


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 19 2009, 10:20 PM~13332600
> *como quiera que onda tonio. soy sal wey como estas in houston
> *


todo bien como estan todos haya


----------



## VENOM65

pos aqui andamos ya sabes como es.


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jan 5 2009, 08:51 PM~12615067
> *Here is the location of the Torres Empire shop:
> 905 Witter Street Suite A
> Pasadena TX 77506 Located off of Pasadena Blvd and Waterfall street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



good luck :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by G.S. CUSTOMS_@Mar 19 2009, 10:35 PM~13332787
> *good luck  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thnx


----------



## BigPete

que transa puto


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Mar 19 2009, 10:48 PM~13332962
> *que transa puto
> *


 QUE ONDAS PINCHE PANSON AQUI TRABAJANDO COMO ***** , HAY VA EL NEGOCIO , YA MERO HAS MALETAS PARA QUE TE VENGAS , NECESITO CHALANES
.

ESTAS DISPUESTO O QUE.

HEY NO FUISTE ALA ESCUELA O POR QUE TAN GROSERO PUTO ....................


----------



## BigPete

como que aca puto. puro pedo buey

tu sige con tu jale y no le agas caso a los embidiosos


----------



## switches4life

TTT nice work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## AT1in2009

here is another preview of some of my work 








































































[/quote]


----------



## cartier01

nice work


----------



## BigPete

ttt


----------



## AT1in2009

we got parts in stock now let me know what you need. we got a booth in the wego tour so tell me what you need and if the show is going to your area ill be there with parts.

























































[/quote]


----------



## BigPete

ttt for the homie


----------



## BigPete

to the top for a shop heading to the top


----------



## slo

> here is another preview of some of my work


[/quote]

welds are fkn clean! :0


----------



## BigPete

ttt


----------



## DFWEntertainment

Best of Show Car 
$500.00

Best of Show Truck-
$500.00

Best of Show Bicycles- 
$400.00
____________________________________________________________
Hop
Single pump - 
$300.00
$100- 2nd
Must have at least 3 entry’s

Double pump - 
$500.00
$300-2nd
Must have at least 3 entry’s

RADICAL HOPPERS-
$500.00
$300- 2nd

Must have at least 3 entry’s
____________________________________________________________
Most Members $300
Must have at least 3 entry’s

Furthest Distance $100
____________________________________________________________








​


----------



## BigPete

ttmft


----------



## AT1in2009

colapsed belly and the cylinder had blow through. and it only took me a few days to fix it. the car is back on the street again   

its a car called the cadillac criminal


----------



## AT1in2009

just in case your wondering what car it is


----------



## BigPete

i dont know bout those horns :dunno:


----------



## $moneymaker$

Is juz in case u get on his way lol :biggrin:


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT

Q-vo Tonio. :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$

Nice work u did on homeboys ride bro he's happy


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by BOULEVARD-EPT_@Apr 21 2009, 10:23 PM~13651443
> *Q-vo Tonio.  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AT1in2009

here is a job i did this weekend i need some feedback what do you guys think


----------



## AT1in2009

here is a car i did last week. if you need it done i can probably do it


----------



## AT1in2009

here i am testing the power of the new at1 (advanced technology)piston pump. the car is not locked up but you dont get to see all that yet. all you get is this little sample


[/quote]


----------



## BigPete

ttt


----------



## AT1in2009

to the top


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Apr 22 2009, 03:55 PM~13658428
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Q-vo cabron! :wave:


----------



## WICKED915

i can build competition hoppers like this one. single pump 8 batteries lowrider rules doing 72 inches

















:thumbsup:


----------



## BigPete

ttt


----------



## AT1in2009




----------



## AT1in2009

her is what i did over the weekend at our shop we have in dallas. check it out and tell me what you think. i started this frame on saturday morning and was done by sunday night


----------



## AT1in2009




----------



## Damasio's Custom'z

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPete

to the muthafuckin top


----------



## showandgo

:biggrin:


----------



## BigPete

ttmft


----------



## rollin-hard

:thumbsup:
[/quote] :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AT1in2009

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow




----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 24 2009, 07:10 PM~13986662
> *
> *


whats up MANIACO


----------



## AT1in2009

size=14]Torres Empire and Southside representing Houston in Dallas[/size].  
  We were equipped with the power of the  AT 1 piston pumps  and without a doubt won first place.  The video speaks for itself.  Thanks Aurelio for the great BBQ, and the support! See you at the next show! 

Special props go out to my G O D who's got my back!
take care,


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

ese Chepe loco!!! :biggrin: que onda?


----------



## DollaBill99

Video from the hop at Majestix picnic in Dallas, Texas.


----------



## AT1in2009

Thanks man! At your service, appreciate the support!

Tonio


----------



## AT1in2009

Que honda homie! Ay andamos, saludos
Tonio


----------



## rug442

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 25 2009, 11:34 AM~13990308
> *Que honda homie! Ay andamos, saludos
> Tonio
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## BigPete

ttmft


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 25 2009, 09:36 AM~13989912
> *size=14]Torres Empire and Southside representing Houston in Dallas[/size].
> We were equipped with the power of the  AT 1 piston pumps  and without a doubt won first place.  The video speaks for itself.  Thanks Aurelio for the great BBQ, and the support! See you at the next show!
> 
> Special props go out to my G O D who's got my back!
> take care,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The car is doin good,But i am not impressed,but i am surprised that u can finish that car but u couldnt finished the car u wer supost to finish.But dnt worry we finished it.No need to go 2 a picnic to compete with us u no wer the shop is ,com on dwn we been waitin 4 u.


----------



## no rab$

:biggrin: c u soon at1 member me i member u :biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@May 26 2009, 11:55 PM~14009826
> *The car is doin good,But i am not impressed,but i am surprised that u can finish that car but u couldnt finished the car u wer supost to finish.But dnt worry we finished it.No need to go 2 a picnic to compete with us u no wer the shop is ,com on dwn we been waitin 4 u.
> *


THERES NO REASON TO HATE YOU SEEN THE VIDEOS OF WHAT MY CAR IS DOING WE WENT TO DALLAS AND YOULL WERE'NT THERE BESIDES YOU'LL COULDN'T BEAT ME BEFORE TONIO AND I TEAMED UP BESIDES JUST LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING.IF U REALLY WANT TO COMPETE JUST COME TO THE PICNIC NEXT MONTH IN HOUSTON OR IF NOT WELL SEE YOU'LL IN TULSA


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@May 27 2009, 08:33 PM~14020244
> *THERES NO REASON TO HATE YOU SEEN THE VIDEOS OF WHAT MY CAR IS DOING WE WENT TO DALLAS AND YOULL WERE'NT THERE BESIDES YOU'LL COULDN'T BEAT ME BEFORE TONIO AND I TEAMED UP BESIDES JUST LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING.IF U REALLY WANT TO COMPETE JUST COME TO THE PICNIC NEXT MONTH IN HOUSTON OR IF NOT WELL SEE YOU'LL IN TULSA
> *



Theres no one hateing here ,what i stated is fact not "talkin shit"He knoes what he did not finish it has nothing to do with u,but u can com on down ur homie A and M customes knows were our shop is, no need to wait 4 a picnic.We had a show to go to that weekend if I wanted to hop u i would of gave u a call that way i know u will be their.And our shop doesnt have to team up with another shop.U can not sit here on this thread and tell me South side customes or at1 built that lic.Built not bought thats what we do at our shop.Again these are Facts.Keep on puttin ur faith in Tonio we'll see how far that gets u.


----------



## elpayaso

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@May 28 2009, 12:20 AM~14022589
> *Theres no one hateing here ,what i stated is fact not "talkin shit"He knoes what he did not finish it has nothing to do with u,but u can com on down ur homie A and M customes knows were our shop is, no need to wait 4 a picnic.We had a show to go to that weekend if I wanted to hop u i would of gave u a call that way i know u will be their.And our shop doesnt have to team up with another shop.U can not sit here on this thread and tell me South side customes or at1 built that lic.Built not bought thats what we do at our shop.Again these are Facts.Keep on puttin ur faith in Tonio we'll see how far that gets u.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## at1hina

Like I always say, the work speaks for itself, keep talking all that IC,
good or bad, you just make Tonio more famous. Right now you're the only ones
that have anything bad to say. Actions speak louder than words, and you know he don't say much but he's showing ALOT more class, that's for sure. 

And from someone who's got the inside line, you car don't have anything on what
AT 1 power has . We went to represent HOUSTON too bad you were not there to defend yourself like you're trying so hard to do now with threats. Maybe you should fill up your tank and take a drive to H Town to get all that jealousy out of your system once and for all.

Here take this pic and hang it on your wall at IC so you can tell people this man ONCE worked with you guys!

JoAnn (Tonio's hina and number 1 Fan) 
http://i335.photobucket.com/albums/m480/m2.../flyinghigh.jpg


----------



## elpayaso

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by at1hina_@May 28 2009, 07:32 AM~14023672
> *Like I always say,  the work speaks for itself,  keep talking all that IC,
> good or bad, you just make Tonio more famous.  Right now you're the only ones
> that have anything bad to say.  Actions speak louder than words, and you know he don't say much but he's showing ALOT more class, that's for sure.
> 
> And from someone who's got the inside line, you car don't have anything on what
> AT 1 power has .  We went to represent HOUSTON too bad you were not there to defend yourself like you're trying so hard to do now with threats.  Maybe you should fill up your tank and take a drive to H Town to get all that jealousy out of your system once and for all.
> 
> Here take this pic and hang it on your wall at IC so you can tell people this man ONCE worked with you guys!
> ]My Webpage[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> oooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> JoAnn  (Tonio's hina and number 1 Fan)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


so sweet oooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





but just like we say a mans world them girls dont belong !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



if yu aint hoppin you cant be talking !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! end of story :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




and about fillin up our thank shit we dont like to go to h town


----------



## elpayaso

xxXooOOxxOxxxx


----------



## at1hina

You wish you had the back up from a hina like me then maybe you might be somewhere instead of here trying to sound like IC really has something. H Town is way bigger than Dallas, you're right a little fish like you might get eaten up by the Sharks down here good thing like you said, you don't like H Town. 

Wherever you see my man, you'll see me cuz we roll like that, that's what it's like when a woman believe in her man.

peace

joann (Tonio's hina and number 1 Fan)


----------



## elpayaso

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@May 28 2009, 07:44 AM~14023777
> *You wish you had the back up from a hina like me then maybe you might be somewhere instead of here trying to sound like IC really has something.  H Town is way bigger than Dallas, you're right a little fish like you might get eaten up by the Sharks down here good thing like you said,  you don't like H Town.
> 
> Wherever you see my man, you'll see me cuz we roll like that, that's what it's like when a woman believe in her man.
> 
> peace
> 
> joann  (Tonio's hina and number 1 Fan)
> *


oh oh oh oh oh oooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


what ever u want to call it h town to me islike hoe town to me cuz when we go thats all i see hoes and i dont need to meet one so ill stay in the big I :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 


but what ever just represent ur moto #1 fan


----------



## elpayaso

alright ill see yall later you may get introuble for talking with out permision and tell tonio what do i tell the mexican cupid membership he still needs it or cancel it cuz theyre sending letters :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## at1hina

LOL good one! Hoe town, very original. Don't worry about the mexican cupid he's getting that here too. 

I'm sure you're putting it to gooood use anyway.

take care!
 
joann


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@May 26 2009, 10:55 PM~14009826
> *The car is doin good,But i am not impressed,but i am surprised that u can finish that car but u couldnt finished the car u wer supost to finish.But dnt worry we finished it.No need to go 2 a picnic to compete with us u no wer the shop is ,com on dwn we been waitin 4 u.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## AT1in2009

*yea whatever...*

i dont talk much.. but these pictures are enough proof. :cheesy: 
if yall really got something to say..we will see you in tulsa.. :0 
bring something that can nose up to us, and we'll show you whos your DADDY and the kings of the streets in dallas.. :0 :0 
and we not even from there..

if you think you doing it big with a single pump, ten batts :uh: , we gunna show you what we can do with 8 batts, lowrider rules...  

and we will let you know what u wanna nose up to.. g- body or impala..... :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life




----------



## 94 SS

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 28 2009, 11:07 AM~14024596
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2 :0


----------



## BigPete

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
im speechless


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 28 2009, 11:07 AM~14024596
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 28 2009, 11:03 AM~14025855
> *:rofl:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## W H A T

to the top for the compa el ultimo video que pusieron estaban empujando el carro


----------



## cali rydah

bump for torres/southside


----------



## southside customs

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 28 2009, 04:33 PM~14029218
> *bump for torres/southside
> *


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 28 2009, 04:33 PM~14029218
> *bump for torres/southside
> *


groupie :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 28 2009, 06:01 PM~14030007
> *groupie :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 28 2009, 06:01 PM~14030007
> *groupie :biggrin:
> *


yea now all i need now is my southside dickies shirt...lol.. sic or rob make it happen... :biggrin:


----------



## rug442




----------



## sic713

you pay for shirt,, and we will get it embrodered


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 28 2009, 07:36 PM~14030965
> *yea now all i need now is my southside dickies shirt...lol.. sic or rob make it happen... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by rug442_@May 28 2009, 07:41 PM~14031021
> *
> *


----------



## rug442

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 28 2009, 08:52 PM~14031167
> *
> *


 :loco: :h5:


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2009, 07:44 PM~14031071
> *you pay for shirt,, and we will get it embrodered
> *


cool...when i come from austin ill bring the shirt... monday... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 28 2009, 10:24 PM~14033167
> *cool...when i come from austin ill bring the shirt... monday... :biggrin:
> *


aww ready!


----------



## BigPete

ttmft


----------



## southside customs

ttt


----------



## rollin-hard




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@May 31 2009, 01:09 AM~14050520
> *
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G

ttt for mr. robot welds


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 1 2009, 11:24 PM~14069660
> *ttt for mr. robot welds
> *


back in the day he was mr popcorn welds :biggrin:


----------



## rug442

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Jun 3 2009, 10:22 AM~14081927
> *back in the day he was mr popcorn welds  :biggrin:
> *


he still is.  lol..... he's O.K. :biggrin:


----------



## BigPete

ttt


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Jun 3 2009, 11:22 AM~14081927
> *back in the day he was mr popcorn welds  :biggrin:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 28 2009, 09:59 AM~14024501
> *yea whatever...
> 
> i dont talk much.. but these pictures are enough proof. :cheesy:
> if yall really got something to say..we will see you in tulsa.. :0
> bring something that can nose up to us, and we'll show you whos your DADDY and the kings of the streets in dallas.. :0  :0
> and we not even from there..
> 
> if you think you doing it big with a single pump, ten batts :uh: , we gunna show you what we can do with 8 batts, lowrider rules...
> 
> and we will let you know what u wanna nose up to.. g- body or impala..... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :werd:


----------



## rollin-hard

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 24 2009, 04:19 PM~13985181
> *ttt :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *










k onda AT1 YAMERO SALE ABER K ASES


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jun 5 2009, 09:36 PM~14108503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k onda  AT1  YAMERO  SALE  ABER K ASES
> *


 se ve bien ve para el shop manana y traeme tu pompa para revisarla y alistgarla para que jale bien tu carro , y ver que resortes necesitas para que el carro se valla.


esta muy bien bro , ya sabes si necesitas ayuda ahi estamos.

que onda con tu compa ya mero se anima hacer el frame para su carro, hay que irnos alistando para magnificos que no.


el hood hopper ya esta jalando mejor estamos haciendo ajustes enla suspension, ya estamos mas cercas de la marca del record , si dios quiere para denver calificamos y listo para el supershow , la wagon 59 manana empiezo a armar el frame , y tambien hay que llevarla a denver por la categoria doble pompa.

ok bro hay va el carro hechale ganas


----------



## rug442

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 5 2009, 09:56 PM~14108660
> *se ve bien  ve para el shop manana y traeme tu pompa para revisarla y alistgarla para que jale bien tu carro , y ver que resortes  necesitas para que el carro se valla.
> esta muy bien bro , ya sabes si necesitas ayuda ahi estamos.
> 
> que onda con tu compa ya mero se anima hacer el frame para su carro, hay que irnos alistando para magnificos  que no.
> el hood hopper ya esta jalando mejor estamos haciendo ajustes enla suspension,  ya estamos  mas  cercas de la marca del record , si dios quiere para denver calificamos  y listo para el supershow  ,  la wagon 59  manana empiezo a armar el frame , y tambien  hay que llevarla a denver por la categoria  doble pompa.
> 
> ok bro hay va  el carro hechale ganas
> *


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 5 2009, 07:56 PM~14108660
> *se ve bien  ve para el shop manana y traeme tu pompa para revisarla y alistgarla para que jale bien tu carro , y ver que resortes  necesitas para que el carro se valla.
> esta muy bien bro , ya sabes si necesitas ayuda ahi estamos.
> 
> que onda con tu compa ya mero se anima hacer el frame para su carro, hay que irnos alistando para magnificos  que no.
> el hood hopper ya esta jalando mejor estamos haciendo ajustes enla suspension,  ya estamos  mas  cercas de la marca del record , si dios quiere para denver calificamos  y listo para el supershow  ,  la wagon 59  manana empiezo a armar el frame , y tambien  hay que llevarla a denver por la categoria  doble pompa.
> 
> ok bro hay va  el carro hechale ganas
> *


everything he just said means. everybody better step their game up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT

:wave:


----------



## southside customs

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BOULEVARD-EPT_@Jun 7 2009, 11:10 PM~14123260
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jun 6 2009, 05:37 AM~14110508
> *
> *


que paso tu no PEAKY PANICH


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 9 2009, 03:59 PM~14141889
> *que paso tu no PEAKY PANICH
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rug442

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Jun 7 2009, 11:06 PM~14122760
> *everything he just said means. everybody better step their game up  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


F.T.P. :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

some of the work ive been doing


----------



## streetshow




----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## BigPete

ttt


----------



## $moneymaker$

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 11 2009, 10:47 AM~14160705
> *some of the work ive been doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now diz ride is gettin paint it cummin out diz weekend


----------



## BigPete

ttt


----------



## BigPete

ttt


----------



## at1hina

I went to back up my man in my role as _"cheerleader_" for Tonio Torres AKA Torres Empire in Tulsa, best place to get a tan and a heat stroke that's for sure . :biggrin: 

I had a great time watching the cars hop and will go back next year!!! A lil bit of everything happened including what didn't happen (for Southside and AT1). Important thing is they went to represent TX which says alot more than those others who talked and talked (and still talking shit) did. 

Papi, just wasn't the right time to take the world by surprise, gotta get them when they least expect it. The win is that much sweeter when you get to see the looks on their faces anyway.  

Much luv to all that went in our group! Glad I made it out  

AT1 Hina and #1 fan
JoAnn
xoxoxo


----------



## King61




----------



## BigPete

ttt


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Jul 1 2009, 10:05 PM~14357896
> *ttt
> *



que onda pinche gordo , por que no contestas el telefono , o mandame el numero de tu casa para hablarte , tu celular no esta funcionando ok.

saludos tonio


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Jul 1 2009, 10:05 PM~14357896
> *ttt
> *


 hey pinche gordo contestame el telefono , o mandame el numero de tu casa ya que tu celular no funciona ok.

saludos pinche gordo


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jun 5 2009, 10:36 PM~14108503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k onda  AT1  YAMERO  SALE  ABER K ASES
> *


TAN BIEN QUE IVAS BRO, U GOTTA DO WAT U GOTTA DO!!!! TU ECHALE GANAS BRO...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 11 2009, 12:47 PM~14160705
> *some of the work ive been doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## streetshow




----------



## sureñosbluez

hey AT1IN2009 yo he mirado tu trabajo y la neta es pura calidad homie :biggrin: hechale ganas con tu shop


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 2 2009, 02:30 AM~14359830
> *hey AT1IN2009 yo he mirado tu trabajo y la neta es pura calidad homie  :biggrin: hechale ganas con tu shop
> *


 gracias compa a tus ordenes saludos tono torres


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by BOULEVARD-EPT_@Jun 8 2009, 12:10 AM~14123260
> *:wave:
> *



thanks homie :cheesy:


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 2 2009, 06:15 AM~14360667
> *thanks homie  :cheesy:
> *


hablame puto (a la casa)


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Jul 3 2009, 11:41 PM~14377187
> *hablame puto (a la casa)
> *


 pues mandame el numero guey


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 4 2009, 08:54 AM~14379387
> *pues mandame el numero guey
> *


ya te lo mande


----------



## rollin-hard

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 1 2009, 11:25 PM~14359262
> *TAN BIEN QUE IVAS BRO, U GOTTA DO WAT U GOTTA DO!!!! TU ECHALE GANAS BRO...
> *


 :biggrin: dont hate BRO


----------



## streetshow

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jul 5 2009, 08:59 PM~14388608
> *:biggrin:  dont  hate  BRO
> *


TE PIERDES COMPA TE HISO MAL EL FRIO DE ALASKA O QUE :dunno:


----------



## rollin-hard

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 5 2009, 09:01 PM~14388637
> *TE PIERDES COMPA TE HISO MAL EL FRIO DE ALASKA O QUE  :dunno:
> *


 EL POCO TIEMPO K ME QUEDA MELO PASO CON MIS KIDS K ONDA CON TU HOPPER./ ALATARDE ME BOY PARA ,LISIE ILLINOIS, REGRESO EN AUGUST


----------



## Medusa

MORE DETAILS COMING SOON


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jul 7 2009, 04:09 PM~14404782
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE DETAILS COMING SOON
> *



ok ahi nos vemos homie


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

damit mi no  QUE DISE PERO EN ENGLICH :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:  :tears: :dunno:


----------



## sic713

:roflmao:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 7 2009, 05:42 PM~14406013
> *damit mi no  QUE DISE PERO EN ENGLICH  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:    :tears:  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DFWEntertainment




----------



## rug442

:biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jul 15 2009, 02:21 AM~14479169
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 hey guey go to the shop , go to dallas picnic con los 4 cars


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 7 2009, 07:42 PM~14406013
> *damit mi no  QUE DISE PERO EN ENGLICH  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:    :tears:  :dunno:
> *


hahaha wtf


----------



## livnlow713




----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Dec 27 2008, 09:40 PM~12539992
> *I'm comming for you antonio or should I say that wagon thatis supost to be hitting 100 plus dont worry about it I got you soy ernie puto dont forget what goes around comes arownd
> *



y me quede esperando , no he terminado la wagon pero ,por lo visto es facil hablar de mas.


bueno otras veces me ha pasado ya estoy acostumbrado.

les recuerdo que yo actuo no hablo , ya tengo un radical , una wagon doble pompa al 70% , un el camino single al 75%,


Y MI LINCOLN STREET SINGLE PUMP LOW RIDER RULES AL 50 %.


SI DIOS QUIERE PARA MAGNIFICOS DE HOUSTON TENDREMOS UNO DE CADFA CATEGORIA LISTOS PARA EL QUE QUIERA.

SALUDOS TONO TORRES.


----------



## livnlow713

are you going to hop at the texas heat wave


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jul 18 2009, 08:19 PM~14514097
> *are you going to hop at the texas heat wave
> 
> 
> *


 CREO QUE SI ESTAMOS CON LOS ULTIMOS DETALLES DEL SINGLE Y EL DOBLE PUMP.


ESTAMOS ALISTANDONOS TAMBIEN PARA IR A CHICAGO A VER SI AHI SI VA EL DREAM TEAM.


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 18 2009, 08:22 PM~14514118
> *CREO QUE SI  ESTAMOS CON LOS ULTIMOS DETALLES DEL SINGLE Y EL DOBLE PUMP.
> 
> 
> ESTAMOS  ALISTANDONOS TAMBIEN PARA IR A CHICAGO A VER SI AHI SI VA EL DREAM TEAM.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## spider 53

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 18 2009, 07:09 PM~14514037
> *y me quede esperando , no he terminado la wagon pero ,por lo visto es facil hablar de mas.
> bueno otras veces me ha pasado  ya estoy acostumbrado.
> 
> les  recuerdo que yo actuo no hablo ,  ya tengo un radical , una wagon  doble pompa al 70% , un el camino single al 75%,
> Y MI LINCOLN STREET  SINGLE PUMP  LOW RIDER RULES  AL 50 %.
> SI  DIOS QUIERE PARA MAGNIFICOS DE HOUSTON  TENDREMOS  UNO DE CADFA CATEGORIA LISTOS PARA EL QUE QUIERA.
> 
> SALUDOS TONO TORRES.
> *


no te preocupes el otro carro esta al 80% ya lo veras,sobre el radical nadamas porque el carro esta con la suspencion movida abajo de las puertas ok la wagon cargada del chasis el camino esta bien y el lincoln que tiene lowrider rules con tus chasises modificados y conste que yo no lo dije alguien de tu shop lo dijo en nuestra tread te puedes quedar con tus lowrider rules ya te dije una ves yo no le ago un carro a una revista que ni viene para aca de este lado solo en california y las vegas yo ago carros para poderlos manejar que se miren bien y que tengan las llantas normales no de traila o troca porque para ser cinsero eso se mira bien feo mejor 13s con 155/80/13 llantas yo estoy felis con mi carro porque me lleva a donde yo quiero sin ningun problema asta lo pinte le arregle el motor crome unas partes y nadamas me falta la suspencion ponercela alcabo ya esta cromada solo que no tengo tiempo para ponercela o en verdad tengo gueva pero suerte y no esperes mucho sigue trabajando que ya casi acabo nos vemos
no quieres que hable de mas tono porque yo no soy como tu y quemo alas personas sobre del peso y eso tus mismos amigos andan diciendo las cosas ok


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Jul 19 2009, 12:40 AM~14515546
> *no te preocupes el otro carro esta al 80% ya lo veras,sobre el radical nadamas porque el carro esta con la suspencion movida abajo de las puertas ok la wagon cargada del chasis el camino esta bien y el lincoln que tiene lowrider rules con tus chasises modificados y conste que yo no lo dije alguien de tu shop lo dijo en nuestra tread te puedes quedar con tus lowrider rules ya te dije una ves yo no le ago un carro a una revista que ni viene para aca de este lado solo en california y las vegas yo  ago carros para poderlos manejar que se miren bien y que tengan las llantas normales no de traila o troca porque para ser cinsero eso se mira bien feo mejor 13s con 155/80/13 llantas yo estoy felis con mi carro porque me lleva a donde yo quiero sin ningun problema asta lo pinte le arregle el motor crome unas partes y nadamas me falta la suspencion ponercela alcabo ya esta cromada solo que no tengo tiempo para ponercela o en verdad tengo gueva  pero suerte y no esperes mucho sigue trabajando que ya casi acabo nos vemos
> no quieres que hable de mas tono porque yo no soy como tu y quemo alas personas sobre del peso y eso tus mismos amigos andan diciendo las cosas ok
> *


 :0


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Jul 19 2009, 12:40 AM~14515546
> *no te preocupes el otro carro esta al 80% ya lo veras,sobre el radical nadamas porque el carro esta con la suspencion movida abajo de las puertas ok la wagon cargada del chasis el camino esta bien y el lincoln que tiene lowrider rules con tus chasises modificados y conste que yo no lo dije alguien de tu shop lo dijo en nuestra tread te puedes quedar con tus lowrider rules ya te dije una ves yo no le ago un carro a una revista que ni viene para aca de este lado solo en california y las vegas yo  ago carros para poderlos manejar que se miren bien y que tengan las llantas normales no de traila o troca porque para ser cinsero eso se mira bien feo mejor 13s con 155/80/13 llantas yo estoy felis con mi carro porque me lleva a donde yo quiero sin ningun problema asta lo pinte le arregle el motor crome unas partes y nadamas me falta la suspencion ponercela alcabo ya esta cromada solo que no tengo tiempo para ponercela o en verdad tengo gueva  pero suerte y no esperes mucho sigue trabajando que ya casi acabo nos vemos
> no quieres que hable de mas tono porque yo no soy como tu y quemo alas personas sobre del peso y eso tus mismos amigos andan diciendo las cosas ok
> *


 si eres hopper tienes que hacer lo que tienes que hacer , si eres low rider , quedate ahi y no te pongas con los hoppers.

si tienes 13 es alo mejor con lo que puedes hacer jalar tu carro pero no quiere decir que es lo mejor,

si quieres brincar debes sacar la mayor ventaja como puedas, si eres low rider no te pongas con los hoopper, o alo mejor no les llegas y te escudas con tus 13,s

como sea yo soy hopper me valen los low rider , si quisiera uno lo armara de adeveras no a medias .

hopper es pegar alto ya sea con treces o catorces lo que importa es pegar alto , y se acabo .

desde que seinventaron las escusas se acbaron los hoppers


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Jul 19 2009, 12:40 AM~14515546
> *no te preocupes el otro carro esta al 80% ya lo veras,sobre el radical nadamas porque el carro esta con la suspencion movida abajo de las puertas ok la wagon cargada del chasis el camino esta bien y el lincoln que tiene lowrider rules con tus chasises modificados y conste que yo no lo dije alguien de tu shop lo dijo en nuestra tread te puedes quedar con tus lowrider rules ya te dije una ves yo no le ago un carro a una revista que ni viene para aca de este lado solo en california y las vegas yo  ago carros para poderlos manejar que se miren bien y que tengan las llantas normales no de traila o troca porque para ser cinsero eso se mira bien feo mejor 13s con 155/80/13 llantas yo estoy felis con mi carro porque me lleva a donde yo quiero sin ningun problema asta lo pinte le arregle el motor crome unas partes y nadamas me falta la suspencion ponercela alcabo ya esta cromada solo que no tengo tiempo para ponercela o en verdad tengo gueva  pero suerte y no esperes mucho sigue trabajando que ya casi acabo nos vemos
> no quieres que hable de mas tono porque yo no soy como tu y quemo alas personas sobre del peso y eso tus mismos amigos andan diciendo las cosas ok
> *


 
OK TE VOY A DECIR LO QUE SIGNIFICA RADICAL:

14 /16 BATERIAS

DOBLE POMPA

Y TODO SE VALE EN SUSPENCION OK

OSEA QUE SI LO HAGARRAS DE ENMEDIO DE LA PUERTA O DE ATRAZ NO IMPORTA.


ES MEJOR AGARRARLO DE MEDIA PUERTA , NO QUE CUANDO LO LEVANTE LA LLANTA SE VALLA HASTA ENMEDIO DE LA PUERTA Y ASI CLARO FACIL SE VA YA SEA CON 13, 14 O DE SEIS U OCHO CILINDROS.



A MI ME VALE SI SE VE BONITO O FEO , LOS VERDADEROS HOPPERS O LOS HOPPERS PROFESIONALES TRAEMOS 14,.

SHORTY, MANDO , STREET LIFE , Y TODOS LOS VERDADEROS HOPPERS TRAEN 14 Y CON LLANTAS GRANDES POR ALGO A DE SER.


PARA MI LOSQUE DICEN QUE 13,S Y MAS SON ESCUSAS SI NO PUEDES JUGAR CON LOS BIG BOYS MEJOS HASTE UN LADO Y DEJA JUGAR A LOS DADYS.


Y QUEDATE CON TUS LOWRIDERS CROMADOS QUE LOS HOPPERS LE VALEN TUS 13S.


----------



## livnlow713




----------



## switches4life

san antonio texas!!!, esta seria le cosa :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

yall ****** need to learn english..

cant understand a mother fuckin thing


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 19 2009, 02:11 PM~14518233
> *yall ****** need to learn english..
> 
> cant understand a mother fuckin thing
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spider 53

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 19 2009, 07:49 AM~14516432
> *si eres hopper tienes que hacer lo que tienes que hacer , si eres low rider , quedate ahi  y no te pongas con los hoppers.
> 
> si tienes 13 es alo mejor con lo que puedes hacer jalar tu carro pero no quiere decir que es lo mejor,
> 
> si quieres brincar debes sacar la mayor ventaja  como puedas,  si eres low rider no te pongas con los hoopper, o alo mejor no les llegas y te escudas con tus 13,s
> 
> como sea yo soy hopper me valen los low rider , si quisiera uno lo armara de adeveras no a medias .
> 
> hopper  es pegar alto ya sea con treces o catorces  lo que  importa es pegar alto ,  y se acabo .
> 
> desde que seinventaron las escusas se acbaron los hoppers
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spider 53

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 19 2009, 08:07 AM~14516484
> *OK TE VOY A DECIR LO QUE SIGNIFICA RADICAL:
> 
> 14 /16 BATERIAS
> 
> DOBLE POMPA
> 
> Y TODO SE VALE EN SUSPENCION OK
> 
> OSEA QUE  SI LO HAGARRAS DE ENMEDIO DE LA PUERTA O DE ATRAZ NO IMPORTA.
> ES MEJOR AGARRARLO DE MEDIA PUERTA , NO QUE CUANDO LO LEVANTE LA LLANTA SE VALLA HASTA ENMEDIO DE LA PUERTA Y ASI CLARO FACIL SE VA YA SEA CON 13, 14 O DE SEIS U OCHO CILINDROS.
> A MI ME VALE SI SE VE BONITO O FEO , LOS VERDADEROS HOPPERS O LOS HOPPERS PROFESIONALES TRAEMOS  14,.
> 
> SHORTY, MANDO , STREET LIFE , Y TODOS LOS VERDADEROS HOPPERS TRAEN 14 Y CON LLANTAS GRANDES POR ALGO A DE SER.
> PARA MI LOSQUE DICEN QUE 13,S Y MAS SON ESCUSAS SI NO PUEDES JUGAR CON LOS BIG BOYS MEJOS HASTE UN LADO Y DEJA JUGAR A LOS DADDYS.
> Y QUEDATE CON TUS LOWRIDERS  CROMADOS QUE LOS HOPPERS LE VALEN TUS 13S.
> *


si ese era el motivo por el cual les ponen llantas de traila pues dale gas pero cuando me quieras competir contra los verdaderos lowriders ponle 13 o 14s con llantas regulares para ver si es cierto que pegas alto  
wow ya hasta profecional :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 19 2009, 04:11 PM~14518233
> *yall ****** need to learn english..
> 
> cant understand a mother fuckin thing
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
x8888888888888888888888888888888

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kikou-no

damm chete ya te conosen como trabajas :biggrin: porke sabe todos los secretos de la wagon 



> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Jul 19 2009, 05:23 PM~14519334
> *si ese era el motivo por el cual les ponen llantas de traila pues dale gas pero cuando me quieras competir contra los verdaderos lowriders ponle 13 o 14s con llantas regulares para ver si es cierto que pegas alto
> wow ya hasta profecional  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Jul 19 2009, 06:23 PM~14519334
> *si ese era el motivo por el cual les ponen llantas de traila pues dale gas pero cuando me quieras competir contra los verdaderos lowriders ponle 13 o 14s con llantas regulares para ver si es cierto que pegas alto
> wow ya hasta profecional  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 para tu informacion el linconln tiene llantas regulares ok; y si 100 pulgadas no es alto pues lo que tu brincas no es nada.


las llantas son puros preteccos de la gente que no puede pegar alto y con eso disque se defiende.

y hablando de lowrider verdaderos , yo considero un lowrider verdadero aquel que tiene cromo , tapiceria , buena pintura , buenas pompas ,


y a ti te falta todo eso no se porque te consideras un lowrider verdadero.

y me considero profesional por que tengo mas de 10 anos en el juego compitiendo con verdaderos y reales profesionales.

tengo mis trofeos y hasta de super show de la vegaas la final ok

no con jente como tu que apenas y pegan 50 o 60 y se cren reyes del mundo , o que dime que carro han hecho pegar mas de noventa pulgadas antes de que yo les ensenara un poco de lo que saben de hopper de verdad no de lowwriders.


o si ya se el tumb rider el 63 que con las llantas hasta media puerta pegaba dicen ustedes 80 pulgadas.

ok les doy ese credito pero dime que otrio carro tienen para defenderse o decir que son veteranos en el juego.

ya te dijeyo no hablo lo demuestro y ya llegado su momento veran que les voy a ganar y en esa vez alo mejos no son las llantas va ser otra cosa osea 

PRETECCTOS bueno hay nos vemos no gasto mas mi tiempo con chippers yo voy y estoy preparandome para los grandes como siempre lo he hecho.


osea contra el dream team, hi low , shorty y quien se ponga en el camino ,

a hora dime quien eres tu comparado contra los que voy , eres nada es todo lo que tengo que decir .

si quieres seguir diciendo escusas dilas no tengo tiempo para chippers

saludos tono torres.


si te cres tan bueno te veo en chicago vamos a llevar elcamino de una pompa , solo te digo una cosa te faltan como 20 pulgadas para que lo alcanses y ni el lincoln gris lo va a tocar.

ve a chhicago para que veas a los profesionales jugar y sirve que ves suspensiones y agarras ideas para que le muevas a tu carro, aver si puedes volar .


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by kikou-no_@Jul 19 2009, 11:40 PM~14522354
> *damm chete ya te conosen como trabajas  :biggrin: porke sabe todos los secretos de la wagon
> *


 no guey estos gueyes son de los que empiezan a pegar y ya se creen hoppers.


y los secretos de la wagon estos gueyes ni se los imaginan , si ves solo pueden decir que las llantas treces, 

tu y yo sabemos que nunca lawagon uso llantas de traila , sus secretos estaban por otro lado.


como sea lloren o no mientras yo sepa mover los chasises como se me la van a pelar, tu viste como trbajaba la wagon y cuantas pulgadas hiso en el valle imperial.

dime cual otro carro has visto que haga esas pulgadas low rider rules ni el 64 de hilow , o que ya no te acuerdas.

que ondas guey como te va.


----------



## AT1in2009

dallas









san antonio









houston










hay les va una muestra de que actuo no hablo alo pendejo , tres diferentes cuidades de texas, 


el king of street se hace reprecentendo y rifandosela no solo en una cuidad


cuando tengan un tiro para el carro ya saben aqui estamos


espero que paren de hablar y tomen su lugar y si van hablar saquen algo no solo hablen.

no gasto mas mi tiempo con ustedes y si quieren hablar hablen ESCUSAS NUNCA LES FALTARAN.




saludos tono torres :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## spider 53

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 20 2009, 07:32 AM~14523758
> *para tu informacion el linconln tiene llantas regulares ok;  y si 100 pulgadas no es alto pues lo que tu brincas no es nada.
> las llantas son puros preteccos de la gente que no puede pegar alto y con eso disque se defiende.
> 
> y hablando de lowrider  verdaderos  , yo considero un lowrider verdadero aquel que tiene cromo , tapiceria , buena pintura , buenas pompas ,
> y a ti te falta todo eso no se porque te consideras un lowrider verdadero.
> 
> y me considero profesional por que  tengo mas de 10 anos en el juego  compitiendo con verdaderos y  reales  profesionales.
> 
> tengo mis trofeos  y hasta de super show de la vegaas la final ok
> 
> no con jente como tu que apenas y pegan 50 o 60 y se cren reyes del mundo , o que dime que carro han hecho pegar mas de noventa pulgadas antes de que yo les ensenara un poco de lo que saben de hopper de verdad no de lowwriders.
> o si ya se el tumb rider el 63 que con las llantas hasta media puerta pegaba  dicen ustedes 80 pulgadas.
> 
> ok les doy ese credito pero dime que otrio carro tienen para defenderse o decir que son veteranos en el juego.
> 
> ya te dijeyo no hablo lo demuestro y ya llegado su momento  veran que  les voy a ganar y en esa vez alo mejos no son las llantas va ser otra cosa osea
> 
> PRETECCTOS  bueno hay nos vemos  no gasto mas mi tiempo con chippers yo voy y estoy preparandome para los  grandes como siempre lo he hecho.
> osea contra el dream team, hi low , shorty  y quien se ponga en el camino ,
> 
> a hora dime quien eres tu comparado contra los que voy , eres nada  es todo lo que tengo que decir .
> 
> si quieres seguir diciendo escusas dilas no tengo tiempo para chippers
> 
> saludos tono torres.
> 
> 
> si te cres tan bueno te veo en chicago  vamos a llevar elcamino de una pompa , solo te digo una cosa te faltan como 20 pulgadas para que lo alcanses y ni el lincoln gris lo va a tocar.
> 
> ve a chhicago para que veas a los  profesionales jugar  y sirve que ves suspensiones y agarras ideas  para que le muevas a tu carro, aver si puedes  volar .
> *


pegare 50 0 60 eso es lo que tu crees pero esta bien sigue trabajando y ojala que te sirva lo de los trailing arms ajustables que aprendiste a hacer con migo que por lo visto bien te sirvio que lo estas usando como tu dices que me copie tus suspenciones estas muy equivocado las mias son mas limpiecitas mis weldeadas me quedan mejor o y me da gusto que tengas carro como dices un lincon me pregunto por que o porque viste que el de carlos jalo bien verdad otra cosa que te copiaste ya ni te voy a contestar porque no vales la pena :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Jul 20 2009, 10:37 AM~14524533
> *pegare 50 0 60 eso es lo que tu crees pero esta bien sigue trabajando y ojala que te sirva lo de los trailing arms ajustables que aprendiste a hacer con migo que por lo visto bien te sirvio que lo estas usando como tu dices que me copie tus suspenciones estas muy equivocado las mias son mas limpiecitas mis weldeadas me quedan mejor o y me da gusto que tengas carro como dices un lincon me pregunto por que o porque viste que el de carlos jalo bien verdad otra cosa que te copiaste ya ni te voy a contestar porque no vales la pena  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 si jalo proque yo le meti mano , o cuando ese carro pego lo que esta pegando , ensename unafoto aver si tienes .

ya vez que mis chasis si sirven la muestra es el de carlos o vas a negar que les dije un como moverlo .

por que yo te dije como y donde, lo bueno es que medi cuenta a tiempo y no les dije todo lo que tenia pensado para ese frame.


recuerda que ese carro no hacia nada porque tenia el frame roto , sin embargo lo habri resolde y les arme la pompa y con eso pego bien que hasta ganaron un trofeo que el nino de el tiene en su cuarto y creo que es el trofeo mas grande que han ganado en todo el tiempo de hopper que tienen.

ustedes ni idea tenian de lo que es hacer chasises limpios y sin matarse , agradece que te ensene a doblar la placa como la gente y no como burrro a marrazos.

y eso que solo me los chinge segun tu.

tu sabes quien fue el marrano que se quedo con toda la feria aqui , que no solo me chingo a mi sino a todos ustedes.

espero esto ya que de aqui y no sigan con sus escusas.


saludos tono torres


----------



## sic713




----------



## rug442

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 20 2009, 08:45 PM~14531504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











F.T.P.


----------



## BigPete

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## MR.64wagon

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Jul 20 2009, 11:31 PM~14533854
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 que transa pinche gordo te estuve marcando todo el dia y no me contestaste tenias jale o que.

contestame manana puto


----------



## BigPete

> no guey estos gueyes son de los que empiezan a pegar y ya se creen hoppers.
> como tu kiko :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MR.64wagon

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jul 20 2009, 11:35 PM~14533906
> *que transa pinche gordo te estuve marcando todo el dia y no me contestaste tenias jale o que.
> 
> contestame manana puto
> *



hey guey soy yo tono estoy usando esta computadora ok


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jul 20 2009, 11:37 PM~14533922
> *hey guey soy yo tono estoy usando esta computadora ok
> *



que ondas pinche gordo por que tan agresivo , comiste pollo o que :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jul 20 2009, 09:37 PM~14533922
> *hey guey soy yo tono estoy usando esta computadora ok
> *


aaa brugo


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jul 20 2009, 11:25 PM~14533796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F.T.P.
> *



no mames guey


----------



## BigPete

que hay de nuevo por aya


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Jul 20 2009, 11:48 PM~14534001
> *que hay de nuevo por aya
> *



esta haciendo calor no se compara con mxli pero hace calor y como ves los bocones, no paran pero tampoco ensenan nada puro blaba.

pero luego les pateamos el culo como otras veces lo hemos hecho con loa habladores a ti te consta . ojala te toque verlo de nuevo otra vez.

estas listo o que , vamos a ir a chicago el mes que entra .


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 20 2009, 09:54 PM~14534044
> *esta haciendo calor no se compara con mxli pero hace calor y como ves los bocones, no paran pero tampoco ensenan nada puro blaba.
> 
> pero luego les pateamos el culo como otras veces lo hemos hecho con loa habladores  a ti te consta . ojala te toque verlo de nuevo otra vez.
> 
> estas listo o que  ,  vamos a ir a chicago  el mes que entra .
> *


ya sabes como corre el agua. el que escupe parra ariba en la cara le va caer


----------



## neworleanslowrider

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jul 20 2009, 10:25 PM~14533796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F.T.P.
> *


Simon carnad!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

Q-VO TOÑO :wave: :wave: A VER CUANDO LE CAES A CHICALI POR QUE AQUI YA NO HAY HOPPERS SOLO QUEDAN PUROS CHIPPERS NINGUNO PASA DE 35 PULGADAS  :biggrin:


----------



## LurchPP




----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 21 2009, 04:37 PM~14541258
> *Q-VO TOÑO  :wave:  :wave: A VER CUANDO LE CAES A CHICALI POR QUE AQUI  YA NO HAY HOPPERS SOLO QUEDAN PUROS CHIPPERS NINGUNO PASA DE 35 PULGADAS    :biggrin:
> *


 que ondas un dia de estos les caiga por halla , tu que ondas con que club estas o que, he visto comentarios tuyos y que pones fotos de mexicali en varios foros.


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 22 2009, 01:22 AM~14546613
> *que ondas un dia de estos les caiga por halla , tu que ondas con que club estas o que, he visto comentarios tuyos y que pones fotos de mexicali en varios foros.
> *


soy solo rider por ahora :biggrin:tengo una bicicleta arreglada y estoy terminando mi regal de hecho ya lo tenia arreglado era azul con flake y traia rines luxor despues lo pinte silver :biggrin: tambien tenemos un mustang 65 que era de color blanco ahora es *****  

esta es una foto vieja del car show de los realistics de puerto peñasco del 2007 yo soy el que trae el guante :biggrin: saludos carnal


----------



## unique27

somebody help me out...How do I get the LayitLow page back to english?



























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


j/k :thumbsup:


----------



## at1hina

Yeah you gotta cut the conversation and paste it in FREE TRANSLATIONS.com
if you really want to know what's going on.... :biggrin: . That's for all my ****** vatos out there.  


Que honda papi!!!
besos



:wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## at1hina

Hey I just tried it check it out:



esta haciendo calor no se compara con mxli pero hace calor y como ves los bocones, no paran pero tampoco ensenan nada puro blaba.

http://www.appliedlanguage.com/translation...ranslation.aspx?

this being warm is not compared with mxli but it is warm and as you see bocones, they do not stop but either they do not learn anything pure blaba.


don't expect it to work with slang words, those stay the same, some sound pretty stupid but for the most part it works. 


:biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

joann


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 22 2009, 07:11 PM~14553943
> *soy solo rider por ahora  :biggrin:tengo una bicicleta arreglada y  estoy terminando mi regal de hecho ya lo tenia arreglado era azul con flake y traia rines luxor despues lo pinte silver :biggrin:  tambien tenemos un mustang 65 que era de color blanco ahora es *****
> 
> esta es una foto vieja del car show de los realistics de puerto peñasco del 2007 yo soy el que trae el guante  :biggrin: saludos carnal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hey que onda guey claro que me acuerdo de ti , quetransa con tu carnal como estan todos por halla.


esta bien tu bayca , que ondas con tu rigal ya metele calor ya tienes rato erreglandolo que no.


que buena onda que te dejaste saber , luego me mandas una caguama de mxli no guey ahorita con el calor .

bueno hay nos estamos comunicando .

como vez el linconl yo llevo para ya para darle carrilla en el civico o que se defiende que no.

saludos guey cuidate . tono torrees


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 23 2009, 06:25 PM~14564061
> *hey que onda guey claro que me acuerdo de ti , quetransa con tu carnal como estan todos por halla.
> esta bien tu bayca , que ondas con tu rigal ya metele calor ya tienes rato erreglandolo que no.
> que buena onda  que te dejaste saber , luego me mandas una caguama de mxli no guey  ahorita con el calor .
> 
> bueno hay nos estamos comunicando .
> 
> como vez el linconl yo llevo para ya para darle carrilla en el civico o que se defiende que no.
> 
> saludos guey cuidate . tono torrees
> *


gracias la bikla ya esta muy cambiada esta mas chila :biggrin: ese linconl esta chingon.
te acuerdas que nos encontramos en en el super show de las vegas del 2006 :biggrin: ase como un mes pinte el regal y le puse motor y suspencion nuevos solo le faltal rines :biggrin: mi carnal esta arreglando su malibu 65 ss hablando del malibu le quisimos poner rines 14 x7 pero pegaba de atras el eje del direfencial es muy ancho le pusimos unos 13x7 pero rosavan con la llanta que seria mejor para solucionar este problema:yo pensaba cambiar el diferencial por otro mas corto o recortar el eje del diferencial.
cuidate homie.saludos ISAAC MENDOZA  hay te va la cervecita :biggrin:


----------



## livnlow713




----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 23 2009, 08:18 PM~14565058
> *gracias la bikla ya esta muy cambiada esta mas chila :biggrin: ese linconl esta chingon.
> te acuerdas que nos encontramos en en el super show de las vegas del 2006  :biggrin: ase como un mes pinte el regal y le puse motor y suspencion nuevos solo le faltal rines  :biggrin: mi carnal esta arreglando su malibu 65 ss hablando del malibu  le quisimos poner rines 14 x7 pero pegaba de atras el eje del direfencial es muy ancho le pusimos unos 13x7 pero rosavan con la llanta que seria mejor para solucionar este problema:yo pensaba cambiar el diferencial por otro mas corto o recortar el eje del diferencial.
> cuidate homie.saludos ISAAC MENDOZA   hay te va la cervecita  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 ponle uno de s10 es mas corto y te queda con la relasion de la transmision , no te gasta ga y corre mas ligero que el original.

yle puedes poner 13 x7 o 14 x 7 sin ningun problema
.

saludos tono torres


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 24 2009, 09:14 PM~14575503
> *ponle uno de s10  es mas corto y te queda con la relasion de la transmision , no te gasta ga y corre mas ligero que el original.
> 
> yle puedes poner  13 x7 o 14 x 7 sin ningun problema
> .
> 
> saludos tono torres
> *


orale gracias carnal :biggrin:


----------



## kikou-no

callate gor te cres muy pro o ke :biggrin: 




> no guey estos gueyes son de los que empiezan a pegar y ya se creen hoppers.
> como tu kiko :0 :0 :0 :0
Click to expand...


----------



## kikou-no

75 inches 30 pungada de lock up en la wagon si te doy credito :biggrin: 






> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 20 2009, 07:38 AM~14523791
> *no guey estos gueyes son de los que empiezan a pegar y ya se creen  hoppers.
> y los secretos de la wagon estos gueyes ni se los imaginan , si ves solo pueden decir que las llantas treces,
> 
> tu y yo sabemos que nunca lawagon uso llantas de traila , sus secretos estaban por otro lado.
> como sea lloren o no  mientras yo sepa mover los chasises  como se me la van a pelar, tu viste como trbajaba la wagon y cuantas pulgadas hiso en el valle imperial.
> 
> dime cual otro carro has visto que haga esas pulgadas low rider rules  ni el 64 de hilow , o que ya no te acuerdas.
> 
> que ondas guey como te va.
> *


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by kikou-no_@Jul 25 2009, 03:35 PM~14579956
> *75 inches 30 pungada  de lock up en la wagon si te doy credito  :biggrin:
> *


 gracias saludos tono torres


----------



## rollin-hard




----------



## BigPete

ttt


----------



## sic713

*month of august-september pattern special..
1st come, 1st serve...

pattern roofs $600
inor leaf and stripes

whole car $800
whole car with pattens,leafing and pinstripes.. $1000

includeds all material.. roll in and roll out..

base coats and pearls..
kandy is a lil extra..


sic
832 372 0874
fuck what ya heard.. holla at ya boy and prove em wrong*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

BOYS TALKIN DOWN ON THA NAME IMA HIT THA BULIVARD RED WIT WOODGRAIN :0


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## sic713

tonios cutlass.. single pump..8 batts, ready!!!!


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 3 2009, 07:17 PM~14664921
> *
> 
> tonios cutlass.. single pump..8 batts, ready!!!!
> *




it dont work what the hell


----------



## VENOM65

TONIO, LO ANDAVA ESPERANDO EL DIA DE EL PICNIC. QUE PASO


----------



## sic713

fuck.. ill try again later


----------



## sic713

there it goes...


----------



## RA-RA

looks good! keep up the good work...


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 4 2009, 09:28 AM~14670095
> *
> 
> 
> 
> there it goes...
> *


 8 bateries , 1 AT1 PISTON PUMP , black coils , no lifth springs.

75 inches


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 4 2009, 09:28 AM~14670095
> *
> 
> 
> 
> there it goes...
> *


 8 bateries , 1 AT1 PISTON PUMP , black coils , no lifth springs.

75 inches


----------



## rollin-hard




----------



## AT1in2009

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 4 2009, 10:11 AM~14670389
> *
> *



que onda homie esperando victimas o que''''''''''''''''''''

:biggrin:


----------



## LurchPP

Project for Discovery Green we are going to auction off this bike. Tickets are going to be $5 for one and $10 for three.


----------



## DFWEntertainment




----------



## Medusa




----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 4 2009, 09:55 AM~14670300
> *8 bateries , 1 AT1 PISTON PUMP ,  black coils , no lifth springs.
> 
> 75 inches
> *


 :0 :0 esa madre si brinca carnal


----------



## rollin-hard

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 4 2009, 10:19 AM~14670957
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> que onda homie esperando victimas o que''''''''''''''''''''
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: ya sabes ay jente k nomas mueven la boca cuando estoy a fuera del pueblo.pero no los tiene suficiente GRANDES para DICIRLO MELO en la cara


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 4 2009, 08:53 PM~14676688
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  ya sabes  ay jente k  nomas mueven la boca  cuando estoy  a fuera del pueblo.pero  no los tiene  suficiente GRANDES  para DICIRLO MELO    en la  cara
> *



no hay pedo ya habra oportunidad de callar las bocas, asi es esto , y aunque les ganes pretextos no faltaran.

como la vez con el cutlas 75 single , ya vez que si se puede.

y no traigo 18 baterias de 100lbs , ni dos bladers , y hay nos damos que no.


una sola AT1 PISTON PUMP , RESORTE ***** Y NO MAG TRES Y BUENA PRESION Y A VOLAR QUE NO.

YA VEZ EL TUYO YA SE DEFIENDE UNPOCO MAS Y ALCANZAS AL HOOD HOPPER.


YA VIENE EL NUEVO RADICAL ES UN LINCONL 2000 Y YA VEZ COMO ES LA GENTE CUANDO LO VEAN VAN A DECIR QUE ES TRANSFORMER CAR.

PERO ESO SOLO LO DICEN POR QUE ES MUCHA TECNOLOGIAPARA ELLOS.

TRANSFORMER O NO 100 PLUS Y HAY TAMOS.

NO COMPRADO , NEW FRAME , CAR , SUSPENSION , BONITO NEW PAINT.

BUILT NO BOUGHT PARA CALLARLES EL OSICO A LOS PINCHES ENVIDIOSOS HABLADORES.

SALUDOS TONO TORRES


----------



## rollin-hard

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 4 2009, 08:22 PM~14677029
> *no hay pedo ya habra oportunidad de  callar las bocas, asi es esto , y aunque les ganes pretextos no faltaran.
> 
> como la vez con el cutlas 75 single , ya vez que si se puede.
> 
> y no traigo 18 baterias de 100lbs , ni dos bladers ,  y  hay nos damos que no.
> una sola  AT1 PISTON PUMP , RESORTE *****  Y NO MAG TRES Y BUENA PRESION Y A VOLAR QUE NO.
> 
> YA VEZ EL TUYO YA SE DEFIENDE UNPOCO MAS Y ALCANZAS AL HOOD HOPPER.
> YA VIENE EL NUEVO RADICAL  ES UN LINCONL 2000  Y YA VEZ COMO ES LA GENTE CUANDO LO VEAN VAN A DECIR QUE ES TRANSFORMER CAR.
> 
> PERO  ESO SOLO LO DICEN  POR QUE ES MUCHA TECNOLOGIAPARA ELLOS.
> 
> TRANSFORMER O NO  100 PLUS Y HAY TAMOS.
> 
> NO COMPRADO , NEW FRAME , CAR , SUSPENSION , BONITO NEW PAINT.
> 
> BUILT NO BOUGHT  PARA CALLARLES EL OSICO A LOS PINCHES ENVIDIOSOS HABLADORES.
> 
> SALUDOS TONO TORRES
> *


:biggrin: 2 BLADERS MAG 3 I CHINGOS DE PESO ABAJO DE LAS BATERIAS. AN I SAW THE PLATES UNDER THE BATTERYS . I YA SE CRE K SABE TODO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: BIEN CHINGON POR K ASE 73 :uh:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 3 2009, 08:30 PM~14665067
> *TONIO, LO ANDAVA ESPERANDO EL DIA DE EL PICNIC. QUE PASO
> 
> 
> *



que ondas sal teniamos la intencion de ir , pero la verdad se junto el trabajo y primero esta el negocio que la diversion ,ya vez como esta la economia.

ademas estaba esperando me trajeran un carro de fuera de houston y los tube que esperar y llegaron hasta el domingo con el carro.



pero disculpame para la otra no te fallo ok gracias.


saludos a todos que esten bien.


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 3 2009, 08:30 PM~14665067
> *TONIO, LO ANDAVA ESPERANDO EL DIA DE EL PICNIC. QUE PASO
> *



hey que ondas como va el cadillac todo oro engrabado ya mero sale o cuanto le falta.


----------



## sic713




----------



## sic713

*part 2*


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 7 2009, 02:43 PM~14704807
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 es todo homie listo para patear culos ;

se a toda madre el video


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 7 2009, 02:48 PM~14704868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> part 2
> *



es todo homie , hay que esperar las escusas que nunca faltan.


te felicito tu lo armaste tu le pegas al swich .

aver que mamada sacan no.

tines parte de la magia y AT1 PISTON PUMP POWER.

SALUDOS TONO TORRES.


----------



## southside customs




----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Aug 8 2009, 02:57 PM~14712135
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 my new toy proyect lowrider single pump


----------



## JROCK

SPECIALIZING IN HYDRAULICS AND AIR BAG INSTALLIONS WITH MORE THAN 10 YEARS EXPERIENCE IN LOWRIDER COMPETIONS.
- CUSTOM HYDRAULICS ( sales,service and installation)

- CUSTOM AIR BAGS

-CUSTOM FULL WRAPPED FRAMES

-COMPLETE MOLDED SUSPENSIONS (A arms, rear axles, frames)

- CUSTOM LOWERING

- CUSTOM MOTOR AND TRANSMISSIONS

- CUSTOM STEEL TUBING

-CUSTOM CHROME,GOLD AND RIMS

-CUSTOM SUSPENSIONS FOR: LOWRIDERS, HOT RODS, CLASSICS, 
TRUCKS, AND BOMBS

-CLASSIC RESTORATIONS

-LAMBO AND SUICIDE DOORS

-ALL BODYWORK AND PAINT WORK DONE BY OUR DALLAS LOCATION
.........AND EVERYTHING ELSE YOU NEED TO CUSTOMIZE YOUR RIDE. QUALITY OF SERVICE GAURANTEED TO YOUR SATISFACTION.

these cars are curently getting worked on the first one is getting a new frame. (not that it was bad but it was just too old school.)its getting all updated.and the second one is getting the engine bay done. these are well known cars but they just needed a little freshening up. you will see pics of the progress as they go along.

new frame and suspention 









































and this one is getting the engine bay redone 
































[/quote]




:uh: OK I GOT RESPECTIVE QUESTIONS FOR PETE OR ANY REPRESENTATIVE OF THE TORRES SHOP.


1. FIRST QUESTION IS. WHAT [TECHNICALLY] ACCORDING TO THE NEW OWNER OF THE FORMER {MARIO AUTO CUSTOMS OF CALIFORNIA FORMER ELITE CARS} CONSIDERS THE FAMOUS ELCO RIDE SUSPENSION TO {OLD SCHOOL} BUILT BY A {OLD SCHOOL LEGEND} MARIO SR..
MARIO AUTO WORKS!  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=415997&hl=








DOES THE NEW OWNER WANT TO MAKE THE ELCO TO A HOPPER? :uh:

2. WHAT KIND OF [TECHNICAL] SUSPENSION IMPROVEMENTS ARE YOU GUY'S GOING TO MAKE SPECIFICALLY THAT WE CAN SEE A DIFFERENCE IN THE WORK YOU GUY'S ARE GOING TO PERFORM ON THE ELCO.?

3. WOULDN'T IT BE MORE BENEFICIAL AND INSTRUMENTAL CONSIDERING ALL THE TORRES SHOP LIST OF ALL IT'S SERVICES THAT IT CAN DO TO JUST BUILD A RIDE FROM SCRATCH TO THE SAME CALIBER AS THE FORMER ELITE CARS OR BETTER TO PROMOTE THE SKILLS OF THE TORRES SHOPS CAPABILITIES RATHER THAN USE FORMER FAMOUS ELITE CARS THAT WAS ENTIRALLY BUILT BY THE DE ALBA FAMILA OF MARIO CUSTOMS REGARDLESS IF THE OWNER NOW OWNS THESE CARS AND THE TORRES SHOP?

LET US KNOW WHAT'S UP ON THAT! WE'LL BE CHECKIN BACK. GOOD LUCK WITH THE SHOP. 


:nicoderm:


----------



## sic713

ok


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 9 2009, 12:47 PM~14717064
> *ok
> *


 :werd: WITH A TTT! :nicoderm:


----------



## RAGALAC

> SPECIALIZING IN HYDRAULICS AND AIR BAG INSTALLIONS WITH MORE THAN 10 YEARS EXPERIENCE IN LOWRIDER COMPETIONS.
> - CUSTOM HYDRAULICS ( sales,service and installation)
> 
> - CUSTOM AIR BAGS
> 
> -CUSTOM FULL WRAPPED FRAMES
> 
> -COMPLETE MOLDED SUSPENSIONS (A arms, rear axles, frames)
> 
> - CUSTOM LOWERING
> 
> - CUSTOM MOTOR AND TRANSMISSIONS
> 
> - CUSTOM STEEL TUBING
> 
> -CUSTOM CHROME,GOLD AND RIMS
> 
> -CUSTOM SUSPENSIONS FOR: LOWRIDERS, HOT RODS, CLASSICS,
> TRUCKS, AND BOMBS
> 
> -CLASSIC RESTORATIONS
> 
> -LAMBO AND SUICIDE DOORS
> 
> -ALL BODYWORK AND PAINT WORK DONE BY OUR DALLAS LOCATION
> .........AND EVERYTHING ELSE YOU NEED TO CUSTOMIZE YOUR RIDE. QUALITY OF SERVICE GAURANTEED TO YOUR SATISFACTION.
> 
> these cars are curently getting worked on the first one is getting a new frame. (not that it was bad but it was just too old school.)its getting all updated.and the second one is getting the engine bay done. these are well known cars but they just needed a little freshening up. you will see pics of the progress as they go along.
> 
> new frame and suspention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one is getting the engine bay redone


 :uh: OK I GOT RESPECTIVE QUESTIONS FOR PETE OR ANY REPRESENTATIVE OF THE TORRES SHOP.
1. FIRST QUESTION IS. WHAT [TECHNICALLY] ACCORDING TO THE NEW OWNER OF THE FORMER {MARIO AUTO CUSTOMS OF CALIFORNIA FORMER ELITE CARS} CONSIDERS THE FAMOUS ELCO RIDE SUSPENSION TO {OLD SCHOOL} BUILT BY A {OLD SCHOOL LEGEND} MARIO SR..








DOES THE NEW OWNER WANT TO MAKE THE ELCO TO A HOPPER? :uh:

2. WHAT KIND OF [TECHNICAL] SUSPENSION IMPROVEMENTS ARE YOU GUY'S GOING TO MAKE SPECIFICALLY THAT WE CAN SEE A DIFFERENCE IN THE WORK YOU GUY'S ARE GOING TO PERFORM ON THE ELCO.?

3. WOULDN'T IT BE MORE BENEFICIAL AND INSTRUMENTAL CONSIDERING ALL THE TORRES SHOP LIST OF ALL IT'S SERVICES THAT IT CAN DO TO JUST BUILD A RIDE FROM SCRATCH TO THE SAME CALIBER AS THE FORMER ELITE CARS OR BETTER TO PROMOTE THE SKILLS OF THE TORRES SHOPS CAPABILITIES RATHER THAN USE FORMER FAMOUS ELITE CARS THAT WAS ENTIRALLY BUILT BY THE DE ALBA FAMILA OF MARIO CUSTOMS REGARDLESS IF THE OWNER NOW OWNS THESE CARS AND THE TORRES SHOP?

LET US KNOW WHAT'S UP ON THAT! WE'LL BE CHECKIN BACK. GOOD LUCK WITH THE SHOP. 
:nicoderm:
[/quote]
:0 MAYNE!


----------



## AT1in2009

:angry: :angry:  


> :uh: OK I GOT RESPECTIVE QUESTIONS FOR PETE OR ANY REPRESENTATIVE OF THE TORRES SHOP.
> 1. FIRST QUESTION IS. WHAT [TECHNICALLY] ACCORDING TO THE NEW OWNER OF THE FORMER {MARIO AUTO CUSTOMS OF CALIFORNIA FORMER ELITE CARS} CONSIDERS THE FAMOUS ELCO RIDE SUSPENSION TO {OLD SCHOOL} BUILT BY A {OLD SCHOOL LEGEND} MARIO SR..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOES THE NEW OWNER WANT TO MAKE THE ELCO TO A HOPPER? :uh:
> 
> 2. WHAT KIND OF [TECHNICAL] SUSPENSION IMPROVEMENTS ARE YOU GUY'S GOING TO MAKE SPECIFICALLY THAT WE CAN SEE A DIFFERENCE IN THE WORK YOU GUY'S ARE GOING TO PERFORM ON THE ELCO.?
> 
> 3. WOULDN'T IT BE MORE BENEFICIAL AND INSTRUMENTAL CONSIDERING ALL THE TORRES SHOP LIST OF ALL IT'S SERVICES THAT IT CAN DO TO JUST BUILD A RIDE FROM SCRATCH TO THE SAME CALIBER AS THE FORMER ELITE CARS OR BETTER TO PROMOTE THE SKILLS OF THE TORRES SHOPS CAPABILITIES RATHER THAN USE FORMER FAMOUS ELITE CARS THAT WAS ENTIRALLY BUILT BY THE DE ALBA FAMILA OF MARIO CUSTOMS REGARDLESS IF THE OWNER NOW OWNS THESE CARS AND THE TORRES SHOP?
> 
> LET US KNOW WHAT'S UP ON THAT! WE'LL BE CHECKIN BACK. GOOD LUCK WITH THE SHOP.
> :nicoderm:


:0 MAYNE!
[/quote]


----------



## AT1in2009

> :uh: OK I GOT RESPECTIVE QUESTIONS FOR PETE OR ANY REPRESENTATIVE OF THE TORRES SHOP.
> 1. FIRST QUESTION IS. WHAT [TECHNICALLY] ACCORDING TO THE NEW OWNER OF THE FORMER {MARIO AUTO CUSTOMS OF CALIFORNIA FORMER ELITE CARS} CONSIDERS THE FAMOUS ELCO RIDE SUSPENSION TO {OLD SCHOOL} BUILT BY A {OLD SCHOOL LEGEND} MARIO SR..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOES THE NEW OWNER WANT TO MAKE THE ELCO TO A HOPPER? :uh:
> 
> 2. WHAT KIND OF [TECHNICAL] SUSPENSION IMPROVEMENTS ARE YOU GUY'S GOING TO MAKE SPECIFICALLY THAT WE CAN SEE A DIFFERENCE IN THE WORK YOU GUY'S ARE GOING TO PERFORM ON THE ELCO.?
> 
> 3. WOULDN'T IT BE MORE BENEFICIAL AND INSTRUMENTAL CONSIDERING ALL THE TORRES SHOP LIST OF ALL IT'S SERVICES THAT IT CAN DO TO JUST BUILD A RIDE FROM SCRATCH TO THE SAME CALIBER AS THE FORMER ELITE CARS OR BETTER TO PROMOTE THE SKILLS OF THE TORRES SHOPS CAPABILITIES RATHER THAN USE FORMER FAMOUS ELITE CARS THAT WAS ENTIRALLY BUILT BY THE DE ALBA FAMILA OF MARIO CUSTOMS REGARDLESS IF THE OWNER NOW OWNS THESE CARS AND THE TORRES SHOP?
> 
> LET US KNOW WHAT'S UP ON THAT! WE'LL BE CHECKIN BACK. GOOD LUCK WITH THE SHOP.
> :nicoderm:


:0 MAYNE! :angry: :angry:   
[/quote]


----------



## JROCK

> :0 MAYNE! :angry: :angry:


[/quote]
TTT! MAYNE!  :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## JROCK

:uh: WOW. TURNED QUIET AROUND HERE. WHERE DID EVERYBODY GO? uffin:


----------



## sic713

if you got any questions.. contact sam, the owner of the cars..


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 12 2009, 10:55 PM~14753088
> *if you got any questions.. contact sam, the owner of the cars..
> *


:nicoderm: NAH. THAT'S COOL. THOUGHT YOU GUY'S CAN ANSWER SOME SIMPLE QUESTIONS CONSIDERING THE PLANS FOR THE CARS WERE BROUGHT UP ON YOUR PUBLIC POST PROMOTING TO ALL READING THE SERVICES THE TORRES EMPIRE SHOP CAN PROVIDE. MAYBE EVEN LEARN SOMETHING (NEW SCHOOL) TO THE TABLE FROM THE TORRES EMPIRE SHOP. uffin:

TTT ANYWAY FELLAS! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## switches4life

:0 :0 :0


----------



## kikou-no

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 7 2009, 01:57 PM~14704971
> *es todo homie , hay que esperar las escusas que nunca faltan.
> te felicito  tu lo armaste tu le pegas al swich .
> 
> aver que  mamada sacan no.
> 
> tines parte de la magia y  AT1 PISTON PUMP POWER.
> 
> SALUDOS TONO TORRES.
> *


 no mames cheme ya as una regla para ke lo midas bien :biggrin:


----------



## 88.SPOKES.




----------



## sic713




----------



## AT1in2009

> [/quote
> 
> thanks darknes bien armados nooooooooo hay va el red bucket ya mero queda homie...........


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by kikou-no_@Aug 14 2009, 07:17 PM~14773054
> *no mames cheme ya as una regla para ke lo midas bien  :biggrin:
> *


 hey guey solo fue un calis en la casa del vato por eso usamos el palo.

hey guey esa madre no tiene nada de peso , si lo ves bien no tiene el tanke del gas ni el piso de la cajuela y se ven las baterias .

puro power


----------



## AT1in2009

> :0 :0 :0
> [/quote
> 
> sup sr excuses4life


----------



## sic713

:roflmao:


----------



## switches4life

> :0 :0 :0
> [/quote
> 
> sup sr excuses4life
> 
> 
> 
> QUE PASO MR YUNK HOPPER MAKER :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 7 2009, 01:57 PM~14704971
> *es todo homie , hay que esperar las escusas que nunca faltan.
> te felicito  tu lo armaste tu le pegas al swich .
> 
> aver que  mamada sacan no.
> 
> tines parte de la magia y  AT1 PISTON PUMP POWER.
> 
> SALUDOS TONO TORRES.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: COME ON HOMIE, u act like if that car is the shit, i know these cats from day 1, that yunk has 14 batteries each one weights 105 pounds, i know cause i sold them to the owner :biggrin: , and them big ass ballon tires?? wtf, GET YALLS HOPPERS TO LOOK LOWRIDER


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 7 2009, 01:43 PM~14704807
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF?, NO FRONT BUMPER?, BIG ASS BALLON TIRES??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 15 2009, 05:58 PM~14779365
> *QUE PASO MR YUNK HOPPER MAKER :biggrin:
> *


 a ver si dices lo mismo cuando veas mi 59 wagon terminada y pegando alto, claro alguna escusa hallaras sr excuses4 life.

aver si asi respetas un verdadero carro lowrider no un gbody que solo lo pintas y donde quiera los encuentras.

ok veras muy pronto a mi se me va a quitar lo yonk hopper maker.
y a ti nunco lo mr excuses4 life.

ya vienen no solo uno como tu sino cuatro al cien 3 impalas y un town car 2000 aver que escusas les hallas.


como sea ahi nos vemos y de mi no vas a oir excusas solo echos ok.


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 15 2009, 06:07 PM~14779438
> *WTF?, NO FRONT BUMPER?, BIG ASS BALLON TIRES??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 escusas y mas escusas al menos ya cambiale las llantas y las llantas , tu mismo lo dijiste estamos brincando en la calle y todo se vale .

o donde esta escrito que lo que tu usas es lo mejor o lo que se debe usar.

ya mejor muevele a tu carro como debe ser y dejas de sacar excusas.

echale ganas y todo sea por el juego.


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 15 2009, 06:05 PM~14779418
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: COME ON HOMIE, u act like if that car is the shit, i know these cats from day 1, that yunk has  14 batteries each one weights 105 pounds, i know cause i sold them to the owner :biggrin: , and them big ass ballon tires?? wtf,  GET YALLS HOPPERS TO LOOK LOWRIDER
> *



te gusta hablar de otras cajuelas y no ves la tuya , segun yo se tu traes 18 baterias del mismo peso y eso no lo dices .

ademas de los platos de metal debajo de hellas ,, ya deja las escusas como ves ahun asi tu traes el doble del peso , pegas menos y casi te quedas pegado digo por que tu carro dura como 2 minutos en regresasrse despues de que pega bumper y con 20 pulgadas menos que big brown.


sabes que cuando brinquen otra vez te voy a regalar las pulgadas que son mas grandes las ballon tires que tus 5 20 14sssss. osea que te voy a regalar 2 pulgadas que es lo que son mas grandes las ballon tires.

y creo que ni aun que te regalara 10 pulgadas lo vas a poder alcanzar sorry pero la verdad es la verdad.

seran 14 baterias de 105 lbs pero tembien son 88 pulgadas y ni hace el intento de quedarse pegado.

otra vez te digo muevele a tu carro por que las escusas no lo van hacer brincar mas. ni el peso que le metas,

mejor hechale cabeza y ponte trabajar en tu carro.


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 15 2009, 08:28 PM~14780747
> *te gusta hablar de otras cajuelas y no ves la tuya , segun yo se tu traes 18 baterias del mismo peso y eso no lo dices .
> 
> ademas de los platos de metal debajo de hellas  ,,  ya deja las escusas como ves ahun asi tu traes el doble del peso , pegas menos y casi te quedas pegado digo por que tu carro dura como 2 minutos en regresasrse despues de que pega bumper y con  20 pulgadas menos que big brown.
> sabes que cuando brinquen otra vez te voy a regalar las pulgadas que son mas grandes las ballon tires que tus 5 20 14sssss.    osea que te voy a regalar 2 pulgadas que es lo que son mas grandes las ballon tires.
> 
> 
> 
> seran 14 baterias de 105 lbs pero tembien son 88 pulgadas y ni hace el intento  de quedarse pegado.
> 
> 
> *


oye tonio, tu escribes mucho , y no tengo tiempo para estar leyendo ti libro, mejor porque no te esperas a que yo y el big brown brinquemos :dunno: , y ahi vamos aver quien brinca mas,  , oh y mi carro trae 14 baterias no 18, cuentalas si quieres


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 15 2009, 09:58 PM~14780975
> *oye tonio, tu escribes mucho , y no tengo tiempo para estar leyendo ti libro, mejor porque no  te esperas a que yo y el big brown brinquemos :dunno: , y ahi vamos aver quien brinca mas,   , oh y mi carro trae 14 baterias no 18, cuentalas si quieres
> *


 si escribo mucho es para que te des cuenta que lo que escribes son solo escusas
y te doy detalles ,para que entiendan los demas y no halla malos entendidos.


yo respondo y no me quedo callado con cuel quier escusa.

yo te doy razones y soluciones y hechos ok.


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 15 2009, 05:07 PM~14779438
> *WTF?, NO FRONT BUMPER?, BIG ASS BALLON TIRES??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Say homie ur wasteing ur time he doesnt no how to build a car to hit high with out putin big ass tires and standard wheels,thats just the way he builds them.Im not talkin shit i no first hand its a fact.It is a fact that a bigger tire gives u more bounce and recoil but its up to every builder to find a way to make the car hit high but also look like a low low.Their is no low rider mag. competition shows anymore so its time to make the cars look like lowriders again,not like cometition cars u pull off trailers that can only make it to the hop pit.What good is 80 or 90 or 100 inchs if the car is a peice junk.Its time to take pride in ride,just cause u have a hopper doesnt mean it has to look like junk.


----------



## irving customz1

> SPECIALIZING IN HYDRAULICS AND AIR BAG INSTALLIONS WITH MORE THAN 10 YEARS EXPERIENCE IN LOWRIDER COMPETIONS.
> - CUSTOM HYDRAULICS ( sales,service and installation)
> 
> - CUSTOM AIR BAGS
> 
> -CUSTOM FULL WRAPPED FRAMES
> 
> -COMPLETE MOLDED SUSPENSIONS (A arms, rear axles, frames)
> 
> - CUSTOM LOWERING
> 
> - CUSTOM MOTOR AND TRANSMISSIONS
> 
> - CUSTOM STEEL TUBING
> 
> -CUSTOM CHROME,GOLD AND RIMS
> No i think what they r tryin to say is that the suspentions r going to get redone "rechromed ,ingraved ,possible wish bone, tubular trailing arms stuff like that.The cars have some chips and wear and tear just need to be touched up, thats all.
> -CUSTOM SUSPENSIONS FOR: LOWRIDERS, HOT RODS, CLASSICS,
> TRUCKS, AND BOMBS
> 
> -CLASSIC RESTORATIONS
> 
> -LAMBO AND SUICIDE DOORS
> 
> -ALL BODYWORK AND PAINT WORK DONE BY OUR DALLAS LOCATION
> .........AND EVERYTHING ELSE YOU NEED TO CUSTOMIZE YOUR RIDE. QUALITY OF SERVICE GAURANTEED TO YOUR SATISFACTION.
> 
> these cars are curently getting worked on the first one is getting a new frame. (not that it was bad but it was just too old school.)its getting all updated.and the second one is getting the engine bay done. these are well known cars but they just needed a little freshening up. you will see pics of the progress as they go along.
> 
> new frame and suspention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one is getting the engine bay redone


 :uh: OK I GOT RESPECTIVE QUESTIONS FOR PETE OR ANY REPRESENTATIVE OF THE TORRES SHOP.
1. FIRST QUESTION IS. WHAT [TECHNICALLY] ACCORDING TO THE NEW OWNER OF THE FORMER {MARIO AUTO CUSTOMS OF CALIFORNIA FORMER ELITE CARS} CONSIDERS THE FAMOUS ELCO RIDE SUSPENSION TO {OLD SCHOOL} BUILT BY A {OLD SCHOOL LEGEND} MARIO SR..
MARIO AUTO WORKS!  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=415997&hl=








DOES THE NEW OWNER WANT TO MAKE THE ELCO TO A HOPPER? :uh:

2. WHAT KIND OF [TECHNICAL] SUSPENSION IMPROVEMENTS ARE YOU GUY'S GOING TO MAKE SPECIFICALLY THAT WE CAN SEE A DIFFERENCE IN THE WORK YOU GUY'S ARE GOING TO PERFORM ON THE ELCO.?

3. WOULDN'T IT BE MORE BENEFICIAL AND INSTRUMENTAL CONSIDERING ALL THE TORRES SHOP LIST OF ALL IT'S SERVICES THAT IT CAN DO TO JUST BUILD A RIDE FROM SCRATCH TO THE SAME CALIBER AS THE FORMER ELITE CARS OR BETTER TO PROMOTE THE SKILLS OF THE TORRES SHOPS CAPABILITIES RATHER THAN USE FORMER FAMOUS ELITE CARS THAT WAS ENTIRALLY BUILT BY THE DE ALBA FAMILA OF MARIO CUSTOMS REGARDLESS IF THE OWNER NOW OWNS THESE CARS AND THE TORRES SHOP?

LET US KNOW WHAT'S UP ON THAT! WE'LL BE CHECKIN BACK. GOOD LUCK WITH THE SHOP. 
:nicoderm:
[/quote]


----------



## JROCK

> :uh: OK I GOT RESPECTIVE QUESTIONS FOR PETE OR ANY REPRESENTATIVE OF THE TORRES SHOP.
> 1. FIRST QUESTION IS. WHAT [TECHNICALLY] ACCORDING TO THE NEW OWNER OF THE FORMER {MARIO AUTO CUSTOMS OF CALIFORNIA FORMER ELITE CARS} CONSIDERS THE FAMOUS ELCO RIDE SUSPENSION TO {OLD SCHOOL} BUILT BY A {OLD SCHOOL LEGEND} MARIO SR..
> MARIO AUTO WORKS!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=415997&hl=
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOES THE NEW OWNER WANT TO MAKE THE ELCO TO A HOPPER? :uh:
> 
> 2. WHAT KIND OF [TECHNICAL] SUSPENSION IMPROVEMENTS ARE YOU GUY'S GOING TO MAKE SPECIFICALLY THAT WE CAN SEE A DIFFERENCE IN THE WORK YOU GUY'S ARE GOING TO PERFORM ON THE ELCO.?
> 
> 3. WOULDN'T IT BE MORE BENEFICIAL AND INSTRUMENTAL CONSIDERING ALL THE TORRES SHOP LIST OF ALL IT'S SERVICES THAT IT CAN DO TO JUST BUILD A RIDE FROM SCRATCH TO THE SAME CALIBER AS THE FORMER ELITE CARS OR BETTER TO PROMOTE THE SKILLS OF THE TORRES SHOPS CAPABILITIES RATHER THAN USE FORMER FAMOUS ELITE CARS THAT WAS ENTIRALLY BUILT BY THE DE ALBA FAMILA OF MARIO CUSTOMS REGARDLESS IF THE OWNER NOW OWNS THESE CARS AND THE TORRES SHOP?
> 
> LET US KNOW WHAT'S UP ON THAT! WE'LL BE CHECKIN BACK. GOOD LUCK WITH THE SHOP.
> :nicoderm:


[/quote]


THAT'S COOL. THANKS {IRVING CUSTOMZ1} FOR CLEARING THINGS UP. :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

some people need to learn how to quoate


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 16 2009, 08:29 AM~14782870
> *some people need to learn how to quoate
> *


Others need to learn how to spell.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2009, 09:35 AM~14783044
> *Others need to learn how to spell.
> *


other dont care about spelling, you act like i cant see the little red line under the damn word :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 16 2009, 09:38 AM~14783060
> *other dont care about spelling, you act like i cant see the little red line under the damn word :twak:
> *


My bad mija, didn't mean to work up your female hormones.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2009, 09:41 AM~14783071
> *My bad mija, didn't mean to work up your female hormones.
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2009, 09:35 AM~14783044
> *Others need to learn how to spell.
> *


owned


----------



## rollin-hard

> :0 :0 :0
> [/quote
> 
> sup sr excuses4life
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: SR EXCUSES4LIFE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 16 2009, 01:50 AM~14782513
> *Say homie ur wasteing ur time he doesnt no how to build a car to hit high with out putin big ass tires and  standard wheels,thats just the way he builds them.Im not talkin shit i no first hand its a fact.It is a fact that a bigger tire gives u more bounce and recoil but its up to every builder to find a way to make the car hit high but also look like a low low.Their is no low rider mag. competition shows anymore so its time to make the cars look like lowriders again,not like cometition cars u pull off trailers that can only make it to the hop pit.What good is 80 or 90 or 100 inchs if the car is a peice junk.Its time to take pride in ride,just cause u have a hopper doesnt mean it has to look like junk.
> *


U right homie, i'm just wasting time here, these cats believe only in making YUNK CARS HOP, they forgot all about making a hopper that would look clean at least,


----------



## rollin-hard

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 16 2009, 01:50 AM~14782513
> *Say homie ur wasteing ur time he doesnt no how to build a car to hit high with out putin big ass tires and  standard wheels,thats just the way he builds them.Im not talkin shit i no first hand its a fact.It is a fact that a bigger tire gives u more bounce and recoil but its up to every builder to find a way to make the car hit high but also look like a low low.Their is no low rider mag. competition shows anymore so its time to make the cars look like lowriders again,not like cometition cars u pull off trailers that can only make it to the hop pit.What good is 80 or 90 or 100 inchs if the car is a peice junk.Its time to take pride in ride,just cause u have a hopper doesnt mean it has to look like junk.
> *


  PEOPLE LIKE YOU THAT CRTICIZE OTHER LOW RIDERS KILL THE LOVE OF LOW RIDERING THE IS WHY OR CITY IS DEAD . BRING YOUR HOPPER TONIGHT


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 16 2009, 10:13 AM~14783730
> *PEOPLE  LIKE YOU THAT CRTICIZE  OTHER LOW RIDERS  KILL THE LOVE OF LOW RIDERING  THE IS WHY OR  CITY IS  DEAD  .  BRING YOUR HOPPER  TONIGHT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IN FACT, U ARE THE ONE KILLING THE TRADICIONAL LOWRIDER WITH THEM YUNK HOPPERS


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 16 2009, 10:59 AM~14783974
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: IN FACT,  U ARE THE ONE KILLING THE TRADICIONAL LOWRIDER WITH THEM  YUNK HOPPERS
> *


everybody gotta start somewhere..
you use to hop yunk too :0


----------



## rollin-hard

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2009, 12:05 PM~14784247
> *everybody gotta start somewhere..
> you use to hop yunk too :0
> *


QUIERES MAS BOILER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 16 2009, 10:59 AM~14783974
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: IN FACT,  U ARE THE ONE KILLING THE TRADICIONAL LOWRIDER WITH THEM  YUNK HOPPERS
> *


I NO YOU SCARE HOMIE THE IS WY YOU HAVE SO MANY EXCUSE. THE IS WHY THEY CALL YOU EXCUSES4LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 16 2009, 10:13 AM~14783730
> *PEOPLE  LIKE YOU THAT CRTICIZE  OTHER LOW RIDERS  KILL THE LOVE OF LOW RIDERING  THE IS WHY OR  CITY IS  DEAD  .  BRING YOUR HOPPER  TONIGHT
> *


I am not crticizein i am stateing facts.U r killing the tradition of lowriding buy puting black wall trailer tires on a low low.Let me ask u home boy will it do 88 wit 13s on 155/80/13.Dnt tell me the traditional low rider rolls on black walls.If u want a trailer type tire get u some 5:20s wit a wht wall.The cars we built all have 13s .U r very mistaken home boy it is not i that is killin the tradition it is these hopper builders that only beleave in LRM rules and only build the cars for the pit instead of building their cars to roll and for the love of lowriding.U cnt sit hear on this thread and tell me that cutlauss looks like a low low,Its a straight up trailer queen pit hopper.Lets be real about this.Im not sayin it anit hoppin high.All im sayin is that its time to get back to the basics again.U dnt lowride wit those tires and wit parts missin off ur car.Like i said be real about it homie.Again this is not intended to affend anyone.What i have said here im sure 90% of Lay it low members would agree.I am not killin lowridin cars like that cutlauss and builders who build those cars wit nothing in mind but to make it to the hop pit r killing LOWRIDING.


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2009, 12:05 PM~14784247
> *everybody gotta start somewhere..
> you use to hop yunk too :0
> *


IS THIS SIC?, if so post a pic of any hopper i had that looked raggidy like homeboys cutlass, and missing parts


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 16 2009, 04:11 PM~14785369
> *IS THIS SIC?, if so post a pic of any hopper i had that looked raggidy like homeboys cutlass, and missing parts
> *


your old monte carlo...

it was nothing like the cutty is now...

its just about the same as big brown..


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2009, 04:16 PM~14785398
> *your old monte carlo...
> 
> it was nothing like the cutty is now...
> 
> its just about the same as big brown..
> *


post a pic of it, at least i had a decent paint and 185s 14s, and used to drive everywhere, u know that, so tell me, did i have them ballons tires stock paint and trailer that hoe everywhere????


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2009, 04:16 PM~14785398
> *your old monte carlo...
> 
> 
> 
> its just about the same as big brown..
> *


are u sure homie?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 16 2009, 04:24 PM~14785440
> *are u sure homie?
> *


pretty close


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2009, 04:27 PM~14785458
> *pretty close
> *


thats cool homie, everyone has their own opinion


----------



## $moneymaker$

Q onda boiler como aque horas se juntan aya en 45 n tidwell?


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 16 2009, 03:53 PM~14785265
> *I am not crticizein i am stateing facts.U r killing the tradition of lowriding buy puting black wall trailer tires on a low low.Let me ask u home boy will it do 88 wit 13s on 155/80/13.Dnt tell me the traditional low rider rolls on black walls.If u want a trailer type tire get u some 5:20s wit a wht wall.The cars we built all have 13s .U r very mistaken home boy it is not i that is killin the tradition it is these hopper builders that only beleave in LRM rules and only build the cars for the pit instead of building their cars to roll and for the love of lowriding.U cnt sit hear on this thread and tell me that cutlauss looks like a low low,Its a straight up trailer queen pit hopper.Lets be real about this.Im not sayin it anit hoppin high.All im sayin is that its time to get back to the basics again.U dnt lowride wit those tires and wit parts missin off ur car.Like i said be real about it homie.Again this is not intended to affend anyone.What i have said here im sure 90% of Lay it low members would agree.I am not killin lowridin cars like that cutlauss and builders who build those cars wit nothing in mind but to make it to the hop pit r killing LOWRIDING.
> *


well said,


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Aug 16 2009, 04:32 PM~14785490
> *Q onda boiler como aque horas se  juntan aya en 45 n tidwell?
> *


COMO ALAS 9PM


----------



## $moneymaker$

Sic713 wuz goin down besides ur chonis?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Aug 16 2009, 04:37 PM~14785520
> *Sic713 wuz goin down besides ur chonis?
> *


my car.. im ready to break a ***** off tonight, 
dont let no body come tryin to clown


----------



## $moneymaker$

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2009, 04:40 PM~14785536
> *my car.. im ready to break a ***** off tonight,
> dont let no body come tryin to clown
> *


Fuck it dawg do u thing ima c if I can take my bucket juz have 2 go 2 hobby airport n get it


----------



## AT1in2009

> I am not crticizein i am stateing facts.U r killing the tradition of lowriding buy puting black wall trailer tires on a low low.Let me ask u home boy will it do 88 wit 13s on 155/80/13.Dnt tell me the traditional low rider rolls on black walls.If u want a trailer type tire get u some 5:20s wit a wht wall.The cars we built all have 13s .U r very mistaken home boy it is not i that is killin the tradition it is these hopper builders that only beleave in LRM rules and only build the cars for the pit instead of building their cars to roll and for the love of lowriding.U cnt sit hear on this thread and tell me that cutlauss looks like a low low,Its a straight up trailer queen pit hopper.Lets be real about this.Im not sayin it anit hoppin high.All im sayin is that its time to get back to the basics again.U dnt lowride wit those tires and wit parts missin off ur car.Like i said be real about it homie.Again this is not intended to affend anyone.What i have said here im sure 90% of Lay it low members would agree.I am not killin lowridin cars like that cutlauss and builders who build those cars wit nothing in mind but to make it to the hop pit r killing LOWRIDING.
> [/
> 
> SI VETERANOS , SI SON LOWRIDERS QUEDENSE EN EXIBICION , SI SON HOPPERS HAY LOS VEO EN EL HOP PIT .
> 
> 
> PARA LOWRIDERS LES FALTA LA TAPICERIA , PINTURA , CROMO , MOTOR.
> 
> NO CON SUS HOME MADE PINTURAS Y TAPICERIAS VIEJAS , SE QUIEREN CREER LOWRIDERS,.
> 
> O DIGANME CUAL CARRO QUE TRAEN TRAE TODO ESTO EL UNICO Y NOES DE USTEDES EL 4UENVI.
> 
> NO ESTAN AL 100% NI EN LOWRIDERS NI EN HOPPERS ASI ES QUE DESPIERTEN DE SU SUENO QUE SOLO USTEDES SE LO CREEN.


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 16 2009, 04:53 PM~14785265
> *I am not crticizein i am stateing facts.U r killing the tradition of lowriding buy puting black wall trailer tires on a low low.Let me ask u home boy will it do 88 wit 13s on 155/80/13.Dnt tell me the traditional low rider rolls on black walls.If u want a trailer type tire get u some 5:20s wit a wht wall.The cars we built all have 13s .U r very mistaken home boy it is not i that is killin the tradition it is these hopper builders that only beleave in LRM rules and only build the cars for the pit instead of building their cars to roll and for the love of lowriding.U cnt sit hear on this thread and tell me that cutlauss looks like a low low,Its a straight up trailer queen pit hopper.Lets be real about this.Im not sayin it anit hoppin high.All im sayin is that its time to get back to the basics again.U dnt lowride wit those tires and wit parts missin off ur car.Like i said be real about it homie.Again this is not intended to affend anyone.What i have said here im sure 90% of Lay it low members would agree.I am not killin lowridin cars like that cutlauss and builders who build those cars wit nothing in mind but to make it to the hop pit r killing LOWRIDING.
> *


 SI NO SON DE HTOWN EN TONCES QUE VERGAS SE METEN EN LO QUE NO LES IMPORTA, MEJOS QUEDENCE HALLA EN DALLAS.

DONDE SOLO LE GANAN A BAD BOYS Y SE CREN CHINGONES , YA VEN COMO LES FUE EN HEAT WAVE , SE VEN BONITOS LOS CARROS.

PERO ACASO GANARON PRIMER LUGAR VERDAD QUE NO.

DIGANME CUAL DE SUS DOS CARROS ESTA MAS COMPLETO O CROMADO QUE LOS DE SHORTY , NINGUNO VERDAD.


ENTONCES UBIQUENSE LES CONVIENE MEJOR SER LOW RIDERS POR QUE LES FALTAN MUCHAS PULGADAS PARA ALCANZAR A LOS BIG DOGS HOPPERS.


NI CON LIFT SPRINGS LES ANCANZO PARA LLEGARLE A LOS CARROS DE SHORTY.

Y NUNCA LE LLEGARAN , SI VIERON LADISTANCIA DEL SUELO ALA DEFENSA NO SE COMPARA CON LA DISTANCIA DE LA DE USTEDES.

ES MEJOR SIGAN SIENDO KING OF DE STREET DE DALLAS POR QUE EN OTROS LADOS LOS HACEN PEDASOS.

COMO VEN NO SON NI LOWRIDERS , NI HOPPERS AL CIEN PORCIENTO , MEJOS SEAN LOW RIDERS PORQUE PARA HOPPERS NO LES ALCANZA TODAVIA.


Y COMO TODAVIA NO PASAN DE 70 NO NECESITAN LLANTAS MAS GRANDES , CUANDO PASEN MAS DE AHI VAN A SAVER POR QUE LOS VERDADEROS HOPPERS Y NO CHIPERS.

USAN 14S PERO PARA QUE LES DIGO SI SON VETERANOS DE 55 O 60 PULGADAS .

LO QUE USTEDES PEGAN AHORITA EN LOS ANGELES LOS PEGABAMOS HACE MAS DE 5 ANOS ATRAZ.

Y CUIDADO POR QUE CREO QUE BAD BOYS YA LES ESTA PATEANDO EL TRASERO CON SUS CARROS .

ASI LO VI YO AN EL PIC NIC DE MAJESTIX CUANDO EL CUTLAS DE UNA POMPA DE BAD BOYS LE GANO AL RIGAL BLANCO IC EQUIPPED DE DOBLE POMPA.

Y CUANDO BAD BOYS LES GANE QUIEN LES VA A CREER QUE VAN HACER PARA CRERSE CHINGONES.

QUE SABEN DE TRADICIONAL LOWRIDER SI NUNCA HAN TENIDO UN VERDADERO LOWRIDER.


----------



## irving customz1

> I am not crticizein i am stateing facts.U r killing the tradition of lowriding buy puting black wall trailer tires on a low low.Let me ask u home boy will it do 88 wit 13s on 155/80/13.Dnt tell me the traditional low rider rolls on black walls.If u want a trailer type tire get u some 5:20s wit a wht wall.The cars we built all have 13s .U r very mistaken home boy it is not i that is killin the tradition it is these hopper builders that only beleave in LRM rules and only build the cars for the pit instead of building their cars to roll and for the love of lowriding.U cnt sit hear on this thread and tell me that cutlauss looks like a low low,Its a straight up trailer queen pit hopper.Lets be real about this.Im not sayin it anit hoppin high.All im sayin is that its time to get back to the basics again.U dnt lowride wit those tires and wit parts missin off ur car.Like i said be real about it homie.Again this is not intended to affend anyone.What i have said here im sure 90% of Lay it low members would agree.I am not killin lowridin cars like that cutlauss and builders who build those cars wit nothing in mind but to make it to the hop pit r killing LOWRIDING.
> [/
> 
> SI VETERANOS , SI SON LOWRIDERS QUEDENSE EN EXIBICION , SI SON HOPPERS HAY LOS VEO EN EL HOP PIT .
> PARA LOWRIDERS LES FALTA LA TAPICERIA , PINTURA , CROMO , MOTOR.
> 
> NO CON SUS HOME MADE PINTURAS Y TAPICERIAS VIEJAS , SE QUIEREN CREER LOWRIDERS,.
> 
> O DIGANME CUAL CARRO QUE TRAEN TRAE TODO ESTO EL UNICO Y NOES DE USTEDES EL 4UENVI.
> 
> NO ESTAN AL 100% NI EN LOWRIDERS NI EN HOPPERS ASI ES QUE DESPIERTEN DE SU SUENO QUE SOLO USTEDES SE LO CREEN.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said our cars r 100% done.Show me a hopper u built or had that was even close to 100%.We all no what kind of hopper u wanted to build when u came down here.If u want we can put up a pick of what the car look like before when it was chromed and on 13s and then what it looked like when u worked on it,Wit stanard wheels and big ass black wall trailer tires.Its the truth" no te nojes"Im not lyin on here.
Click to expand...


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 17 2009, 01:01 AM~14789750
> *I never said our cars r 100% done.Show me a hopper u built or had that was even close to 100%.We all no what kind of hopper u wanted to build when u came down here.If u want we can put up a pick of what the car look like before when it was chromed and on 13s and then what it looked like when u worked on it,Wit stanard wheels and big ass black wall trailer tires.Its the truth" no te nojes"Im not lyin on here.
> *


 TU DIME QUE QUIERES VER QUE HE HECHO COMPLETOS , HOPPERS TE MANDO UNA FOTO DEL REGAL RADICAL , TODO CROMADO Y MURALEADO CON EL QUE GANE HASTA SUPERSHOW COMO HOPPER.

O LOWRIDER AL 100% TE MANDO LAS FOTOS DE LA LOCA 61 QUE FUE HASTA LOWRIDER DEL MES.

AHORA TU DIME CUAL CARRO HAS HECHO QUE HALLA HECHO LA MITAD DE LOA QUE ESTOS DOS CARROS HICIERON.

MANDAME UNA FOTO Y TE MANDO TRES O CUATRO POR CADA UNA QUE MANDES OK.

QUE YOTERMINE LO QUE OTROS NO PUEDEN HACER NO ES MI CULPA , YO HAGO MITRABAJO Y PUNTO,.

PERO TENGO PRUEVAS DE LO QUE HE HECHO EN MAS DE 10 ANOS EN EL MOVIMIENTO LOWRIDER NO COMO USTEDES QUE SE DICEN PERO NO TIENEN NADA PARA ENSENAS , TANSOLO PALABRAS.


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 16 2009, 11:55 PM~14789730
> *SI NO SON DE HTOWN EN TONCES QUE VERGAS SE METEN EN LO QUE NO LES IMPORTA, MEJOS QUEDENCE HALLA EN DALLAS.
> 
> DONDE SOLO LE GANAN A BAD BOYS Y SE CREN CHINGONES , YA VEN COMO LES FUE EN HEAT WAVE , SE VEN BONITOS LOS CARROS.
> 
> PERO ACASO GANARON  PRIMER LUGAR VERDAD QUE NO.
> 
> DIGANME CUAL DE SUS DOS CARROS ESTA MAS COMPLETO O CROMADO QUE LOS DE SHORTY , NINGUNO VERDAD.
> ENTONCES UBIQUENSE LES CONVIENE MEJOR SER LOW RIDERS POR QUE LES FALTAN MUCHAS PULGADAS PARA ALCANZAR A LOS BIG DOGS HOPPERS.
> NI CON LIFT SPRINGS LES ANCANZO PARA LLEGARLE  A LOS CARROS DE SHORTY.
> 
> Y NUNCA LE LLEGARAN , SI VIERON LADISTANCIA DEL SUELO ALA DEFENSA NO SE COMPARA CON LA DISTANCIA DE LA DE USTEDES.
> 
> ES MEJOR SIGAN SIENDO KING OF DE STREET DE DALLAS  POR QUE EN OTROS LADOS  LOS HACEN PEDASOS.
> 
> COMO VEN NO SON NI LOWRIDERS , NI HOPPERS AL CIEN PORCIENTO , MEJOS SEAN LOW RIDERS PORQUE PARA  HOPPERS  NO LES ALCANZA TODAVIA.
> Y COMO TODAVIA NO PASAN DE 70  NO NECESITAN  LLANTAS MAS GRANDES , CUANDO PASEN MAS DE AHI VAN A SAVER  POR QUE LOS VERDADEROS HOPPERS Y NO CHIPERS.
> 
> USAN 14S  PERO PARA QUE LES DIGO SI  SON VETERANOS  DE 55 O 60 PULGADAS .
> 
> LO QUE USTEDES PEGAN AHORITA EN LOS ANGELES LOS PEGABAMOS HACE MAS DE 5 ANOS ATRAZ.
> 
> Y CUIDADO POR QUE CREO QUE BAD BOYS  YA LES ESTA PATEANDO  EL TRASERO CON SUS CARROS .
> 
> ASI LO VI YO AN EL PIC NIC DE MAJESTIX  CUANDO EL CUTLAS DE UNA POMPA DE BAD BOYS LE GANO AL RIGAL BLANCO  IC EQUIPPED DE DOBLE POMPA.
> 
> Y CUANDO BAD BOYS LES GANE QUIEN LES VA A CREER QUE VAN HACER PARA CRERSE CHINGONES.
> 
> QUE SABEN DE TRADICIONAL LOWRIDER SI NUNCA HAN TENIDO UN VERDADERO LOWRIDER.
> *


El shorty makes cars only for the hop pit wit big ballon tires and frame mods and only beat us by 8inchs el 64 we all ready caught up to that one.And we r not using leafs yet.Bad boys doesnt have a single pump cutlauss es double con bladder el regal has regular pumps no pistons no baldders.Bad boys barely caught up after how many years.Dont hate we wer on the bumper before u got hear and wer still on the bumper now.I hope that waggen has 13s when u finnish with it.And why cant i be on ur thread ur always on ours, que no.


----------



## irving customz1

Whats up no rab$ :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 17 2009, 01:20 AM~14789817
> *El shorty makes cars only for the hop pit wit big ballon tires and frame mods and only beat us by 8inchs el 64 we all ready caught up to that one.And we r not using leafs yet.Bad boys doesnt have a single pump cutlauss es double  con bladder el regal has regular pumps no pistons no baldders.Bad boys barely caught up after how many years.Dont hate we wer on the bumper before u got hear and wer still on the bumper now.I hope that waggen has 13s when u finnish with it.And why cant i be on ur thread ur always on ours, que no.
> *


 8 O 1 ES LO MISMO NO LE PUEDN GANAR OK.

AHORA ES DOBLE EL CARRO DE BAD BOYS PERO EN ESE PIC NIC ERA SINGLE AL MENOS LOS DEL SHOW ESO DIJERON.

Y EL REGAL DONDE TRAIA LA LLANTA CASI A MEDIA PUERTA Y DOBLE POMPA AUNQUE SEAN REGULARES HASTA PEGANDOLE MAL Y CON LOS OJOS CERRADOS DEBERIA DE PEGAR BUMPER Y AUNQUE PEGARA SOLO 50 PULGADAS ES MUY POCO Y ESO ESTA MAL NO CRES.


MI WAGON VA A TRAER LO QUE YO QUIERA QUE TRAIGA Y MIENTRAS HAGA LO QUE YO QUIERA EN PULGADAS PARA PELEAR CON LOS VERDADEROS BIG DOGS . Y ESTOS TRAIGAN LO QUE YO USE CREO QUE VOY A ESTAR BIEN.


Y NO LE HARE CASO A GENTE SIN EXPERIENSIA Y QUE ADEMAS SOLO BUSCAN EXCUSAS PARA ESCONDER LO QUE NO PUEDEN HACER Y QUE ADEMAS NUNCA A DEMOSTRADO SER ALGUIEN PARA MI SERA UN CERO ALA IZQUIERDA.


----------



## no rab$

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 17 2009, 02:26 AM~14789847
> *Whats up no rab$ :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


doing a little reading of topic i will be buy the shop this week to buy ever ones meal my turn to buy also bringin rear end to see what you think


----------



## no rab$

tono i miss you meho stop bullshitin i no what you no and you no what i no lets just c it water boy


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by no rab$_@Aug 17 2009, 01:42 AM~14789897
> *tono i miss you meho stop bullshitin i no what you no and you no what i no lets just c it water boy
> *


 SI QUIEREN QUE PARE DE HABLAR NO SE METAN CONMIGO ,Y NO ME CRITIQUEN ASI COMO YO LO HAGO , CON LOS DEMAS.

YO LOS RESPETO Y MERESCO RESPETO OK .


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 16 2009, 10:12 AM~14783448
> *U right homie, i'm just wasting time here, these cats believe only in making YUNK CARS HOP, they forgot all about making a hopper that would look clean at least,
> *


 :0 :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 17 2009, 12:33 AM~14789868
> *8 O 1 ES LO MISMO NO LE PUEDN GANAR OK.
> 
> AHORA ES DOBLE EL CARRO DE BAD BOYS PERO EN ESE PIC NIC ERA SINGLE AL MENOS LOS DEL SHOW ESO DIJERON.
> 
> Y EL REGAL DONDE TRAIA LA LLANTA CASI A MEDIA PUERTA Y DOBLE POMPA AUNQUE SEAN REGULARES  HASTA PEGANDOLE MAL Y CON LOS OJOS CERRADOS DEBERIA DE PEGAR BUMPER  Y AUNQUE PEGARA SOLO 50 PULGADAS ES MUY POCO Y ESO ESTA MAL NO CRES.
> MI WAGON VA A TRAER LO QUE YO QUIERA QUE TRAIGA Y MIENTRAS  HAGA LO QUE  YO QUIERA EN PULGADAS PARA PELEAR CON LOS VERDADEROS BIG DOGS .  Y ESTOS  TRAIGAN  LO QUE YO USE CREO QUE VOY A ESTAR BIEN.
> Y NO LE HARE CASO A GENTE SIN EXPERIENSIA Y QUE ADEMAS SOLO BUSCAN EXCUSAS PARA ESCONDER LO QUE NO PUEDEN HACER Y QUE ADEMAS  NUNCA A DEMOSTRADO SER ALGUIEN  PARA MI SERA UN CERO ALA IZQUIERDA.
> *


Like i said with out those big ass trailer tires and stantard wheels u cant make it hit high.Do u remember who u promised 90+ inches? Did u complete 90+ not even 80 did u get.Tu experiensia no trabjo.And yes u are some body just ask los 20 shops wer u have worked and couldnt complete ur job


----------



## BIG_LOS

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 16 2009, 06:21 PM~14785425
> *post a pic of it, at least  i had a decent paint and 185s 14s, and used to drive everywhere, u know that, so tell me, did i have them ballons tires stock paint and trailer that hoe everywhere????
> *


that was a clean mc


----------



## irving customz1

Whats up JROCK :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## no rab$

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 17 2009, 02:49 AM~14789912
> *SI QUIEREN QUE PARE DE HABLAR NO SE METAN CONMIGO ,Y NO ME CRITIQUEN ASI COMO YO LO HAGO , CON LOS DEMAS.
> 
> YO LOS RESPETO Y MERESCO RESPETO OK .
> *


say tono english what ever your saying hope your not sayin nothing stupid because im haveing fun with you so hopefully its not stupid because you no i dont play that buillshit


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 17 2009, 01:54 AM~14789935
> *Whats up JROCK :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


  :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Aug 17 2009, 12:54 AM~14789933
> *that was a clean mc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS FOR THE PIC HOMIE, i dnt see sic anywhere on that pic, that was a while back, i think sic was still riding his bike on his neighbor hood in those days


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 17 2009, 01:51 AM~14789924
> *Like i said with out those big ass trailer tires and stantard wheels u cant make it hit high.Do u remember who u promised 90+ inches? Did u complete 90+ not even 80 did u get.Tu experiensia no trabjo.And yes u are some body just ask los 20 shops wer u have worked and couldnt complete ur job
> *


 ok les voy a recordar denuevo la memoria.

yo recuerdo haber prometido 90 inches o mas ok , pero tambien como todo puse una cantidad en pago ,la cual nunca se me dio ni la mitad, mientras que cesar se inchaba la bolsa de dolares y no digo cantidades por respeto.

como todos trabajamos por dinero ok y si nos pagan hacemos nuestro mejor trabajo y si no pagan nose termina el trabajo punto.

nomas les recuerdo una cosa y respondanme conla verdad , cuando antes de que yo llegara ese carro estuvo en el bumper nunca verdaddddddddddd.

ok siempre ya mero ,se quebraba y bla bla bla.

yo les demostree yles ensene como se hacen las cosas con los hopper y si no lo quieren reconocer es su pedo.


pero la verdad habla por si sola , o preguntenle cual quiera a sam torres cuando su carro estubo en al bumper antes de que yo llegara a meterle mano nunca....

y quizas al ver esto fue como comensamos a trabajar juntos , creo que l si vio lo que ustedes estan tratando de no querer ver.

y como ven yo no hablo demuestro ustedes dijeron que hiba a mirar y que l carro iba a pegar y sigo como el ciego no viendo ni madre.

como sea si e trabajado en varios shops pero como a ustedes los e mandado ala v....a por malas pagas o por creerse que saben y los dejo para que vean la realidad y sepan donde estan sin mi ayuda. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

y curiosamente siempre termino pateandoles el culo demostrandoles con hechos que se hacer bien mi trabajo.

y sino hay esta el hood hopper , ahora el cutlas de big brown y los que bienen y sigo pa delante no como ustedes en dallas y no mas, ganando cuando los big dogs no se presentan.

yo pienso diferente y no pregunto quien esta para ir o no al show a mi me vale v.......a este quien este ahi estare para rifarmela. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$

Q ondas tono como andamos


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 17 2009, 07:34 AM~14790468
> *THANKS FOR THE PIC HOMIE, i dnt see  sic anywhere on that pic, that was a while back, i think sic was still riding his bike on his neighbor hood in those days
> *


 si de nuevo se ve clean pero cuantas inches hacia .


una cosa es clean y otra cosa es cuanto brincaba ,ahora recuerda que hay que estar moviendole sino te quedas atraz.

ya mero queda listo el carro de sic y cuando este listo avr que dices


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 17 2009, 08:05 AM~14791028
> *si de nuevo se ve clean pero cuantas  inches hacia .
> una cosa es clean y otra cosa es cuanto brincaba ,ahora recuerda que hay que estar moviendole sino te quedas atraz.
> 
> ya mero queda listo el carro de sic  y cuando este listo  avr que dices
> *


yo estoy aclarando que ese monte carlo que tenia no tenia ballon tirea ni ne faltavan partes , y lo manejaba a donde sea, y yo si lo manejaba a donde sea, 
sic esta comparando el carro de brown con el montecarlo , son dos muy diferentes tiempos y carros, , en ese entonces yo tenia ese montecarlo, y big brown tenia otro cutlass, alrato pongo la foto


----------



## switches4life

ahi te va, el cutlass the brown sin front bumper, pego como 25'', con chingo de peso, y lo llevavan en traila, , SOLAMENTE ACLARANDO


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 17 2009, 09:12 AM~14791081
> *yo estoy aclarando que ese monte carlo que tenia no tenia ballon tirea ni ne faltavan partes , y lo manejaba a donde sea, y yo si lo manejaba a donde sea,
> sic esta comparando el carro de  brown con el montecarlo , son dos muy diferentes tiempos y  carros, , en ese entonces yo tenia ese montecarlo, y big brown tenia otro cutlass, alrato pongo la foto
> *


 ok te doy tu credito pero lo pasado pasado.

yo lo unico que te digo es o eres hopper o eres lowrider ,por que las cosas que dan ventajas o hacen funcionar mejor elsistema hidraulico o la suspension no van con lo lowrider exibicional 100%.

es es lo que e estado tratndote de dar a entender , pero yo reconosco que tu carro esta conmadres guey pero te faltan cosas que te ayudarian mucho para brincar mejor y mas alto yuna de ellas seria las ballon tires.

y si no las quieres usar bueno, pera laverdad mejor quedate con esas pulgadas y donde estas por que de 70 para arriva necesitas mas bounce para que funcione mejor la suspension.

con los rines y llanta que traes no te ayudan y si quieres mas solo se te van a doblar los rines y tu suspension se va a danar por que toda tu suspension ya esta recibierdo mas trabajo que el que deberian.

es solo un consejo y si no crres intentalo y veras que lo que te digo es la verdad.

ok saludos


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 17 2009, 08:27 AM~14791204
> *ok te doy tu credito pero lo pasado pasado.
> 
> yo lo unico que te digo es o eres  hopper o eres lowrider ,por que  las cosas que dan ventajas o hacen funcionar mejor elsistema hidraulico o la suspension  no van con lo lowrider  exibicional 100%.
> 
> es es lo que e estado tratndote de dar a entender , pero yo reconosco que tu carro esta conmadres guey pero te faltan cosas que te ayudarian mucho para brincar mejor y mas alto yuna de ellas seria las ballon tires.
> 
> y si no las quieres usar bueno, pera laverdad mejor quedate con esas pulgadas y donde estas por que  de 70 para arriva necesitas mas bounce para que funcione mejor la suspension.
> 
> con los rines y llanta que traes no te ayudan y si quieres mas solo se te van a doblar los rines y tu suspension se va a danar por que toda tu suspension ya esta recibierdo mas trabajo que el que deberian.
> 
> es solo un consejo  y si no crres intentalo y veras que lo que te digo es la verdad.
> 
> ok saludos
> *


si tonio, yo se que con lantas mas grandes el carro brincaria mas , pero todo asu tiempo, y primero quiero calar algo mas antes de ponerle unas llantas de ese tipo, pero bueno, todo sea por el juego


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 17 2009, 09:33 AM~14791241
> *si tonio, yo se que con lantas mas grandes el carro brincaria mas , pero todo asu tiempo, y primero quiero calar algo mas antes de ponerle unas llantas de ese tipo, pero bueno, todo sea por el juego
> *


 ok yo solo te doy un consejo como compa para que no gastes tanta feria en motores, resorte o gear que te apuesto que es lo que mas estas comprando .


ademas de que le das mas en la madre al carro y tu carro esta chilo no lo desmadres probando cosas que no te funcionaran .

tu carro ocupa more bounce , power para poder vencer unos resortes mas gruesos.

los mac tre son solo para 60 o 70 inches no mas de ahi para arriva un mac tre se colapsa y en lugar de aventar el carro le mata el viaje.

busca mas bounce y veras la diferencia que vas hacer.


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 17 2009, 08:41 AM~14791317
> *ok yo solo te doy un consejo como compa para que no gastes tanta feria en motores, resorte o gear que te apuesto que es lo que mas estas comprando .
> ademas de que le das mas en la madre al carro y tu carro esta chilo no lo desmadres probando cosas que no te funcionaran .
> 
> tu carro ocupa more bounce , power para poder vencer unos resortes mas gruesos.
> 
> los mac tre son solo para 60 o 70 inches no mas  de ahi para arriva un mac tre se colapsa y en lugar de aventar el carro le mata el viaje.
> 
> busca mas bounce y veras la diferencia que vas hacer.
> *


ya los tengo, kool aid 4 1/2 tons, ya estan puestos, pero no me llegaron las gears que ordene la semana pasada, aver si llegan ahora


----------



## at1hina

Man I saw a lot of lowlows last night, looks like Houston sure is trying to bring the movement back, people want to get out and see this stuff and I can tell you that most of those lowlows are "in the works". They have some bawla tires and badass sound systems but their paint looks like shit. Hey I'm jus sayyin the truth, and still I have a lot of respect for those buildin up their rides a little at a time. Not everybody gots the g's to bring out a show car/hopper. There was a lot of lil hoppers out there proud of what they got and I don't think talking all that shit bout "yunk cars" is right. Money's tight and not all hina's are like me that they're gonna let their vato put all his check into his ride. 

So H Town lowlows ride with pride, fuck all those bitches that can't appreciate the love of the low life and thrill of the hop, whatever the fuck you're hoppin I support you. I'm jus sayyin..........


xoxoxo  :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 17 2009, 06:34 AM~14790468
> *THANKS FOR THE PIC HOMIE, i dnt see  sic anywhere on that pic, that was a while back, i think sic was still riding his bike on his neighbor hood in those days
> *


you had a ok paint job.. tie straps holding on your bumper and grill..  

yea i was ridin a bike.. but that bitch still had more chrome, and made front covers of magazines.. :0 

dont get butt hurt im just sayin.. we all start from somewhere.. not everybody just can bust out with a clean paint job and chrome undies..

everyones had a junk car..your talkin like your shit is the cleanest of the clean..but yet you cant even drive it on the freeway..check yourself boiler.. im not tryin to talk shit but im just bein a homie, and spittin real talk!


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Aug 17 2009, 12:37 PM~14792403
> *you had a ok paint job.. tie straps holding on your bumper and grill..
> 
> yea i was ridin a bike.. but that bitch still had more chrome, and made front covers of magazines.. :0
> 
> dont get butt hurt im just sayin.. we all start from somewhere.. not everybody just can bust out with a clean paint job and chrome undies..
> 
> everyones had a junk car..your talkin like your shit is the cleanest of the clean..but yet you cant even drive it on the freeway..check yourself boiler.. im not tryin to talk shit but im just bein a homie, and spittin real talk!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Aug 17 2009, 10:37 AM~14792403
> *you had a ok paint job.. tie straps holding on your bumper and grill..
> 
> yea i was ridin a bike.. but that bitch still had more chrome, and made front covers of magazines.. :0
> 
> dont get butt hurt im just sayin.. we all start from somewhere.. not everybody just can bust out with a clean paint job and chrome undies..
> 
> everyones had a junk car..your talkin like your shit is the cleanest of the clean..but yet you cant even drive it on the freeway..check yourself boiler.. im not tryin to talk shit but im just bein a homie, and spittin real talk!
> *


I NEVER SAID, I HAD THE CLEANEST SHIT AROUND, IT LOOKS LIKE UR THE ONE GETTIN ALL BUTTHURT CAUSE I SAID U WERNT AROUND WHEN WE STARTED, ... i just answer, to ur comment saying about browns car lookd like the monte back then, , now ur talking about me not driving my car on the free way, i been there done that homie, i esud to hop at richmond on the real cruising days, hop 30s not 15 inches and almost everyweknd, ,


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Aug 17 2009, 10:37 AM~14792403
> *you had a ok paint job.. tie straps holding on your bumper and grill..
> 
> yea i was ridin a bike.. but that bitch still had more chrome, and made front covers of magazines.. :0
> 
> dont get butt hurt im just sayin.. we all start from somewhere.. not everybody just can bust out with a clean paint job and chrome undies..
> 
> everyones had a junk car..your talkin like your shit is the cleanest of the clean..but yet you cant even drive it on the freeway..check yourself boiler.. im not tryin to talk shit but im just bein a homie, and spittin real talk!
> *



You do have to be honest though, that Boiler has the cleanest HOPPER in H-Town


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Aug 17 2009, 10:37 AM~14792403
> *.. not everybody just can bust out with a clean paint job and chrome undies..
> 
> 
> *


it aint about just a about paint and chrome homie, its about building ur own frame by ur self, and making clean, have pride on ur own work , you wrkd on ur own ride too specially the paint, so its all good


----------



## southside customs

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Aug 17 2009, 10:38 AM~14792421-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2009, 10:53 AM~14792549
> *I NEVER SAID, I HAD THE CLEANEST SHIT AROUND, IT LOOKS LIKE UR THE ONE GETTIN ALL BUTTHURT CAUSE I SAID U WERNT AROUND WHEN WE STARTED, ...  i just answer, to ur comment saying about browns car lookd like the monte back then, , now ur talking about me not driving my car on the free way, i been there done that homie, i esud to hop at richmond on the real cruising days, hop 30s not 15 inches and almost everyweknd, ,
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah you never said it, but its how your acting, your whole attitude dude.. im not goin to continue this convo..
> <!--QuoteBegin-Drop'em_@Aug 17 2009, 10:55 AM~14792563
> *You do have to be honest though, that Boiler has the cleanest HOPPER in H-Town
> *


i say shortys in cleaner.. but thats my preference..


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

Intresting discussion


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 17 2009, 10:55 AM~14792563
> *You do have to be honest though, that Boiler has the cleanest HOPPER in H-Town
> *


whats up emilio, peps cant have nothing clean now days


----------



## southside customs

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 17 2009, 11:03 AM~14792628
> *Intresting discussion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


go back to myspace.. this lowrider talk..


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Aug 17 2009, 01:04 PM~14792645
> *go back to myspace.. this lowrider talk..
> *



:uh: get to work painting "crooked lines" like you always do :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Aug 17 2009, 11:02 AM~14792623
> *:uh:
> yeah you never said it, but its how your acting, your whole attitude dude.. im not goin to continue this convo..
> 
> 
> *


nah, dnt think is my attitude, everyone knows me very well.


----------



## at1hina

I like that candy painted hopper myself, what's it :cheesy: called again.................HOODHOPPER............. :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 17 2009, 11:03 AM~14792632
> *whats up emilio, peps cant have nothing clean now days
> *


I feel you homie, just wait till WE bust out that luxury sport. People will talk like always, but its a surprise to me coming from a particular homie, didnt expect that from him.


----------



## southside customs

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 17 2009, 11:04 AM~14792652
> *:uh:  get to work painting "crooked lines" like you always do  :biggrin:
> *


dont you gotta another myspace youngin 2 stalk..


----------



## southside customs

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 17 2009, 11:09 AM~14792694
> *I feel you homie, just wait till WE bust out that luxury sport. People will talk like always, but its a surprise to me coming from a particular homie, didnt expect that from him.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Aug 17 2009, 01:09 PM~14792698
> *dont you gotta another myspace youngin 2 stalk..
> *



that aint me that's ol boy Devious :0 :0 :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Aug 17 2009, 11:10 AM~14792705
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## southside customs

im done with this, too many people gettin ass hurt..dont know how to take critisim..:ugh:

yall still my homies no harse feelings...


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Aug 17 2009, 11:11 AM~14792722
> *im done with this, too many people gettin ass hurt..dont know how to take critisim..:ugh:
> 
> yall still my homies no harse feelings...
> *



Nobody is getting butt hurt fool, is just that when people get BIG HEADED they ATTITUDE CHANGES.


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 17 2009, 11:09 AM~14792694
> *I feel you homie, just wait till WE bust out that luxury sport. People will talk like always, but its a surprise to me coming from a particular homie, didnt expect that from him.
> *


i know homie, im very surprised too than a mofo, but yeah, thats just motivation


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Aug 17 2009, 11:08 AM~14792689
> *I like that candy painted hopper myself, what's it :cheesy:  called again.................HOODHOPPER............. :biggrin:
> *


last time a seen it, it was called STUCKHOPPER :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 17 2009, 11:14 AM~14792744
> *i know homie, im very surprised too than a mofo, but yeah, thats just motivation
> *



ALREADY !


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 17 2009, 11:15 AM~14792763
> *ALREADY !
> *


----------



## rollin-hard

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Aug 17 2009, 10:37 AM~14792403
> *you had a ok paint job.. tie straps holding on your bumper and grill..
> 
> yea i was ridin a bike.. but that bitch still had more chrome, and made front covers of magazines.. :0
> 
> dont get butt hurt im just sayin.. we all start from somewhere.. not everybody just can bust out with a clean paint job and chrome undies..
> 
> everyones had a junk car..your talkin like your shit is the cleanest of the clean..but yet you cant even drive it on the freeway..check yourself boiler.. im not tryin to talk shit but im just bein a homie, and spittin real talk!
> *


 :0


----------



## at1hina

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 17 2009, 12:15 PM~14792759
> *last time a seen it, it was called STUCKHOPPER :biggrin:
> *



I said CLEAN hopper, stuck just comes with the territory, even Shorty gets stuck and I don't hear shit bout that...........that's the truth.


----------



## at1hina

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Aug 17 2009, 12:11 PM~14792722
> *im done with this, too many people gettin ass hurt..dont know how to take critisim..:ugh:
> 
> yall still my homies no harse feelings...
> *



Right?!!!! yall aint even talkin bout me and my ass hurts...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Aug 17 2009, 11:52 AM~14793119
> *I said CLEAN hopper,  stuck just comes with the territory, even Shorty gets stuck and I don't hear shit bout that...........that's the truth.
> 
> *


YEAH, but theres a big diference, shortys truck get stuck at 145'' and thats cause truck its already vertical, cant go no more, yall get stuck at 90 sum :biggrin: 
thats the truth


----------



## rollin-hard

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 17 2009, 12:05 PM~14793246
> *YEAH, but theres a big diference, shortys truck get stuck at 145'' and thats cause truck its already vertical, cant go no more, yall get stuck at 90 sum :biggrin:
> thats the truth
> *


the truth es que tu eres EXCUSES4LIFE estas peor k las BIEJAS .PURO BLA BLA I NADA DE NADA :angry:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 17 2009, 12:17 PM~14793372
> *the truth  es que tu  eres  EXCUSES4LIFE  estas  peor k las BIEJAS .PURO BLA BLA  I  NADA DE NADA  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OTRAVEZ TU PARTIME HOPPER?, GET OFF MY NUTS CABRON, MEJOR PONTE A ESTUDIAR COMO LE IZO TONIO PARA QUE TU CARRO BRINCARA, PORQUE SI ESTE VATO SE TE VA, VAZ A REGRESAR A CHIPPER STATUS :biggrin:


----------



## at1hina

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 17 2009, 01:05 PM~14793246
> *YEAH, but theres a big diference, shortys truck get stuck at 145'' and thats cause truck its already vertical, cant go no more, yall get stuck at 90 sum :biggrin:
> thats the truth
> *



Ok Ok Boiler you got me there ..............
AND DATS THA TRUTH  

 :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 17 2009, 12:28 PM~14793446
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: OTRAVEZ TU PARTIME HOPPER?, GET OFF MY NUTS CABRON,  MEJOR PONTE A ESTUDIAR COMO LE IZO TONIO PARA QUE TU CARRO BRINCARA, PORQUE SI ESTE VATO SE TE VA, VAZ A REGRESAR A CHIPPER STATUS :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: preguntale k le iso i a lamejor tu aprendes algo i pones tu carro en frente del mio :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO




----------



## VictorXIV

This is an event you dont want to miss there is goin to be a lot of things going on Pep Boys is given away 30 to 50 thousands dollars in door prizes. Also there is going to be Hydraulic Competition with cash prizes for Single Pump, Double Pump, USACI sound Competion will be there, Burn Out, Concert and many other things PRE REGISTER BEFORE AUGUST 14 USING THIS CODE *LOWRD* WILL SAVE $10 ON REGISTRATION


----------



## BIG_LOS

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 17 2009, 08:34 AM~14790468
> *THANKS FOR THE PIC HOMIE, i dnt see  sic anywhere on that pic, that was a while back, i think sic was still riding his bike on his neighbor hood in those days
> *


no problem.i found another one that says king of the streets on it :0 i was gonna post it up but you know :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Aug 17 2009, 05:11 PM~14794955
> *no problem.i found another one that says king of the streets on it  :0 i was gonna post it up but you know :biggrin:
> *



you mean this one


----------



## southside customs

hno:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 17 2009, 03:17 PM~14795039
> *you mean this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i know i know, chipper, but u could find that car everywhere, always down to cruise


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Aug 17 2009, 02:20 PM~14794478
> *Ok Ok Boiler you got me there ..............
> AND DATS THA  TRUTH
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


its all good , shorty is a shop, .. torres empire is a shop, yall pros do this all the time, ...i'm a simple welder/fabricator, i like hoping, but thats just one of my hobbies, 
KEEP ON HOPPIN AND LOWRIDING


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Aug 17 2009, 03:11 PM~14794955
> *no problem.i found another one that says king of the streets on it  :0 i was gonna post it up but you know :biggrin:
> *


I UNDERSTAND, i wouldnt recomend to post it either, hate is at its FULLEST RIGHT NOW :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 17 2009, 04:33 PM~14795887
> *I UNDERSTAND,  i wouldnt recomend to post it either, hate is at its FULLEST RIGHT NOW :biggrin:
> *


Puro pinche wiri wiri!! :biggirin:


----------



## bigj81

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: bigj81,* Mr.Teardrop*_, $moneymaker$, el checo
:wave:_


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Aug 17 2009, 07:00 PM~14796178
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: bigj81, Mr.Teardrop, $moneymaker$, el checo
> :wave:
> *


_
:uh: 
what it do homie?_


----------



## neworleanslowrider

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Aug 17 2009, 11:54 AM~14793150
> *Right?!!!!  yall aint even talkin bout me and my ass hurts...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *



:uh: :uh: :buttkick: :buttkick: :rofl: :scrutinize: :loco: :loco: :scrutinize: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## bigj81

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 17 2009, 06:01 PM~14796191
> *:uh:
> what it do homie?
> *


nothing here at the shop chilling with pebbles


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Aug 17 2009, 07:02 PM~14796198
> *nothing here at the shop chilling with pebbles
> *


u call that ***** 4 me?


----------



## streetshow

a peticion del publico :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 17 2009, 05:06 PM~14796238
> *a peticion del publico  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 104 pound batteries and reinforced rear frame skirts :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## streetshow

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 17 2009, 05:22 PM~14796380
> *:0 104 pound batteries and reinforced rear frame skirts :biggrin:  :dunno:
> *


:0 :0 :0 eso si no se ay que pasarlo a la bascula wey


----------



## BIG_LOS

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 17 2009, 06:33 PM~14795887
> *I UNDERSTAND,  i wouldnt recomend to post it either, hate is at its FULLEST RIGHT NOW :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 17 2009, 01:03 PM~14792628
> *Intresting discussion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAT ***** IS NOT YO FRIEND


----------



## sic713

:roflamo:

o shit.. owned like a mother fucker..


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 17 2009, 06:40 PM~14797222
> *DAT ***** IS NOT YO FRIEND
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 17 2009, 08:40 PM~14797222
> *DAT ***** IS NOT YO FRIEND
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: mest up


----------



## lizy.lin

http //forums screamandfly com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=21


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 17 2009, 06:45 PM~14797297
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


i think he got on myspace to cry.. and blog about it


----------



## streetshow

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 17 2009, 06:40 PM~14797222
> *DAT ***** IS NOT YO FRIEND
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 17 2009, 06:06 PM~14796238
> *a peticion del publico  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


como sea el carro esta volando mas alto que muchos otros y no creo que una skirt sea mas pesada que varios platos de 1 inch debajo de 18 baterias :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## at1hina

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 17 2009, 05:33 PM~14795887
> *I UNDERSTAND,  i wouldnt recomend to post it either, hate is at its FULLEST RIGHT NOW :biggrin:
> *



Nah like you said it's motivation, keep it coming, it's working :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Aug 18 2009, 07:23 AM~14802627
> *Nah like you said it's motivation, keep it coming, it's working  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2009, 07:04 PM~14797591
> *i think he got on myspace to cry.. and blog about it
> *


SLIM SAID STOP CALLIN.....NOT PM...BET HIS BOX IS FULL AS WE SPEAK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VictorXIV

Due to the overwhelming interest in receiving the $10 pre-registration discount, we are extending pre-registration until midnight on Friday, August 21, 2009. There is going to be over $40,000 in door prizes given away once you register they will give you a ticket# at the door and they going to be anoucing winner all day long

Hop, Bands, Burn Out, Sound Competiiton by USAC

ltpbregionals.com 

to dowload registration or register online


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Aug 17 2009, 02:54 AM~14789933
> *that was a clean mc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE CADDY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 17 2009, 09:44 PM~14799951
> *como sea el carro esta volando mas alto que muchos otros y no creo que una skirt sea mas pesada que varios platos de 1 inch debajo de 18 baterias :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: tu sabes como son los !!!!!----!!! nomas ablan deja k salga el lincon de robert aber k es su excusa :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 18 2009, 10:09 AM~14804037
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  tu sabes como son los !!!!!----!!!  nomas  ablan  deja k salga el lincon de robert  aber k es su excusa    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


QUE ONDA CHEERLEADER :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 17 2009, 05:22 PM~14796380
> *:0 104 pound batteries and reinforced rear frame skirts :biggrin:  :dunno:
> *


you dont want to talk about weight you shiet get stuck on 75 homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 18 2009, 12:09 PM~14805369
> *you dont want to talk  about weight you shiet  get stuck on 75  homie  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


REALLY??, lets weight my car and ur bucket, and see :biggrin: , , nos vemos el 30


----------



## at1hina

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 18 2009, 01:18 PM~14805459
> *REALLY??, lets weight my car and ur bucket, and see  :biggrin: , , nos vemos el 30
> *


That's what I'm talkin bout, fuck the hatin and start motivatin
:yes: 

I'll be there :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Aug 18 2009, 01:04 PM~14805938
> *That's what I'm talkin bout, fuck the hatin and start motivatin
> :yes:
> 
> I'll be there  :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> *


 hell with the hatin and start motivating sounds good :yes: :yes:


----------



## at1hina

Save all that for the Dallas lowlows,  Just kidding Dallas don't get all mad uffin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## switches4life

lol


----------



## ROBERTO G

:| ya ni la fregan ustedes


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 18 2009, 01:31 PM~14806194
> *:| ya ni la fregan ustedes
> *


Gran puchica vos.....no jodes hijo de puta.....:ugh:


----------



## at1hina

:0  :|


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Aug 18 2009, 03:19 PM~14807389
> *:0    :|
> *


:twak:


----------



## rollin-hard

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 18 2009, 12:18 PM~14805459
> *REALLY??, lets weight my car and ur bucket, and see  :biggrin: , , nos vemos el 30
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## neworleanslowrider

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Aug 18 2009, 01:14 PM~14806021
> *Save all that for the Dallas lowlows,     Just kidding Dallas don't get all mad  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


thas what i thought Estupida jk don't get all Butt hurt now :biggrin:


----------



## neworleanslowrider

QUOTE(at1hina @ Aug 18 2009, 03:19 PM) 
    





> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2009, 05:13 PM~14808778
> *:twak:
> *


 :yes: :loco: :thumbsup:


----------



## at1hina

> _Originally posted by neworleanslowrider_@Aug 18 2009, 06:58 PM~14809151
> *thas what i thought Estupida jk don't get all Butt hurt now :biggrin:
> *



Hey Chino the cochino, :biggrin: what your momma didn't show you any manners?? Or were you dist so much by all the women in yo life that the slightest joke bout you brings flashbacks and makes YOUR butt hurt?? I can tell you right now, there's NO way YOU could make MY butt hurt


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Aug 18 2009, 07:45 PM~14810594
> *Hey Chino the cochino,  :biggrin:  what your momma didn't show you any manners?? Or were you dist so much by all the women in yo life that the slightest joke bout you brings flashbacks and makes YOUR butt hurt??  I can tell you right now, there's NO way YOU could make MY butt hurt
> *


:wave:


----------



## at1hina

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2009, 08:48 PM~14810625
> *:wave:
> *



wut up sic? you was with your girl the other nite and didn't even bother to say hi, I see how it is :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Aug 18 2009, 07:45 PM~14810594
> *Hey Chino the cochino,  :biggrin:  what your momma didn't show you any manners?? Or were you dist so much by all the women in yo life that the slightest joke bout you brings flashbacks and makes YOUR butt hurt??  I can tell you right now, there's NO way YOU could make MY butt hurt
> *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Aug 18 2009, 07:54 PM~14810712
> *wut up sic?  you was with your girl the other nite and didn't even bother to say hi, I see how it is  :biggrin:
> *


you was on the phone the whole time..
i waved .. lol


----------



## neworleanslowrider

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Aug 18 2009, 07:45 PM~14810594
> *Hey Chino the cochino,  :biggrin:  what your momma didn't show you any manners?? Or were you dist so much by all the women in yo life that the slightest joke bout you brings flashbacks and makes YOUR butt hurt??  I can tell you right now, there's NO way YOU could make MY butt hurt
> *


really? Cause I could think of one good way to make your butt hurt :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao:

can we stop talkin bout yo ass already! Startin to stink in here


----------



## at1hina

> _Originally posted by neworleanslowrider_@Aug 18 2009, 09:05 PM~14810835
> *really? Cause I could think of one good way to make your butt hurt :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> 
> can we stop talkin bout yo ass already! Startin to stink in here
> *



Yeah It's all the BS your talkin :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Take your BS back to the Dallas topic where it belongs


----------



## neworleanslowrider

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Aug 18 2009, 07:54 PM~14810712
> *wut up sic?  you was with your girl the other nite and didn't even bother to say hi, I see how it is  :biggrin:
> *


cause your not important Estupida! :roflmao:


----------



## neworleanslowrider

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Aug 18 2009, 08:06 PM~14810852
> *Yeah It's all the BS your talkin  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Take your BS back to the Dallas topic where it belongs
> *


nah!!! I think it's your butt! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## at1hina

> _Originally posted by neworleanslowrider_@Aug 18 2009, 09:12 PM~14810918
> *cause your not important Estupida! :roflmao:
> *



Daammm you do get your butt hurt pretty easy :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: 
Go home already before your momma comes lookin for you


----------



## neworleanslowrider

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Aug 18 2009, 08:06 PM~14810852
> *Yeah It's all the BS your talkin  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Take your BS back to the Dallas topic where it belongs
> *


no!!! I like it here!!! Why you kickin me out already? :biggrin:


----------



## at1hina

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2009, 09:04 PM~14810826
> *you was on the phone the whole time..
> i waved .. lol
> *



For real , your right, my bad, I was takin care of business.....and so were you


----------



## at1hina

> _Originally posted by neworleanslowrider_@Aug 18 2009, 09:20 PM~14811029
> *no!!! I like it here!!! Why you kickin me out already? :biggrin:
> *



I'm sure you do, but I got a man and all your sweet talking is not going to work.
Sorry


----------



## neworleanslowrider

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Aug 18 2009, 08:16 PM~14810973
> *Daammm you do get your butt hurt pretty easy :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:
> Go home already before your momma comes lookin for you
> 
> *


relax I was just playin god damn!!!!! Can't take a few jokes
but no for real though stop talkin bout ma mama!!!


----------



## neworleanslowrider

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Aug 18 2009, 08:24 PM~14811079
> *I'm sure you do, but I got a man and all your sweet talking is not going to work.
> Sorry
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: What the fuck? :uh:


----------



## at1hina

> _Originally posted by neworleanslowrider_@Aug 18 2009, 09:26 PM~14811098
> *relax I was just playin god damn!!!!! Can't take a few jokes
> but no for real though stop talkin bout ma mama!!!
> *



Good nite chino, go home already, man you like those homeless guys asking for change you just don't know when to quit!  :biggrin: and you know I can take a joke...........but not on my man's thread, there are serious issues bout hoppin in here you know what I mean 
:nicoderm:


----------



## neworleanslowrider

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Aug 18 2009, 08:36 PM~14811243
> *Good nite chino, go home already, man you like those homeless guys asking for change you just don't know when to quit!      :biggrin:  and you know I can take a joke...........but not on my man's thread, there are serious issues bout hoppin in here you know what I mean
> :nicoderm:
> *


yeah I know what chu mean so get the fuck out o here and let men handle their buisness estupid 

Goonight now!


----------



## neworleanslowrider

Can't stand this chick! :loco:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Aug 18 2009, 08:21 PM~14811044
> *For real , your right,  my bad, I was takin care of business.....and so were you
> *


yep... :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Aug 18 2009, 10:24 PM~14811079
> *I'm sure you do, but I got a man and all your sweet talking is not going to work.
> Sorry
> 
> 
> *


HA HA SHOT DOWN


----------



## neworleanslowrider

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 18 2009, 09:48 PM~14812236
> *HA HA SHOT DOWN
> *


 :uh: :dunno:


----------



## southside customs




----------



## southside customs




----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by southside customs+Aug 19 2009, 10:35 AM~14815572-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-southside customs_@Aug 19 2009, 10:36 AM~14815585
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hey les va una probadita del nuevo frame , suspension de new radical hopper

todo nuevo frame y nuevo diseno de la suspension.

saludos tono torres


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Aug 19 2009, 09:35 AM~14815572
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0


----------



## rollin-hard

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Aug 19 2009, 09:35 AM~14815572
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  para los haters :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 19 2009, 05:49 PM~14820786
> * para  los  haters :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: para los cheerleaders :biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 19 2009, 06:49 PM~14820786
> * para  los  haters :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Aug 19 2009, 11:35 AM~14815572
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


se mira chingon tu trabajo tono, echale ganas!!!


----------



## irving customz1

Looks good,Ur welding is improving as well.But by the looks of this suspenstion this car wont be hitin the streets or freeway.I guess will just see another pit hopper.But it looks good so far.I hope to see some 13S on this project when its done.


----------



## rug442

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 20 2009, 12:19 AM~14824459
> *Looks good,Ur welding is improving as well.But by the looks of this suspenstion this car wont be hitin the streets or freeway.I guess will just see another pit hopper.But it looks good so far.I hope to see some 13S on this project when its done.
> *


13's 14's 15x12's IT STILL WILL HIT BIG INCHES........ :thumbsup:


----------



## neworleanslowrider

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Aug 20 2009, 01:21 AM~14824857
> *<span style='font-family:Geneva'>Thas tonio on the switch hittin big inches?
> I believe it! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 20 2009, 12:19 AM~14824459
> *Looks good,Ur welding is improving as well.But by the looks of this suspenstion this car wont be hitin the streets or freeway.I guess will just see another pit hopper.But it looks good so far.I hope to see some 13S on this project when its done.
> *


 100% hop pit big inches vs big dogs , no strees vs chippers


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

switches4life
lla ponte a jalar wuey, oh que todavia esta lleno el maranito de feria!!! :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 20 2009, 06:55 AM~14825549
> *switches4life
> lla ponte a jalar wuey,  :cheesy:
> *


alrato, alrato :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

Andy's Hydraulics hit'n major inches way back in the day (1978) using tailgate pumps..
Andy's brother Ralphy Douglas with his clean ass lacquer black Impala, not some junker: 

Andy & Ralphy Douglas, true pioneers in the art of hop'n put'n down for East side San Jose, CA back in the day..

Sept 1978 / San Jose, CA - 63 inches 
Oct 1978 San Bernadino, Ca / 72 inches
Nov 1978 San Jose, CA / 81 inches


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 20 2009, 09:10 AM~14825979
> *Andy's Hydraulics hit'n major inches way back in the day (1978) using tailgate pumps..
> Andy's brother Ralphy Douglas with his clean ass lacquer black Impala, not some junker:
> 
> Andy & Ralphy Douglas, true pioneers in the art of hop'n put'n down for East side San Jose, CA back in the day..
> 
> Sept 1978 / San Jose, CA - 63 inches
> Oct 1978 San Bernadino, Ca / 72 inches
> Nov 1978 San Jose, CA / 81 inches
> 
> 
> *


in a ladder frame


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 20 2009, 09:28 AM~14826158
> *in a ladder frame
> *


They still did it with tail gate pumps and air craft parts and came up with the idea...


----------



## neworleanslowrider

:wave: AT1hyena


----------



## neworleanslowrider

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 20 2009, 06:36 AM~14825469
> *100% hop pit big inches vs big dogs , no strees vs chippers
> *


what! :uh: :dunno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by neworleanslowrider_@Aug 20 2009, 10:55 AM~14826439
> *what!  :uh:  :dunno:
> *


 homie dont hate tonio is a real builder moddafucking custom suspension ,frames and hidraulics.


man stop yuor hate. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 20 2009, 01:14 PM~14827798
> *homie dont hate tonio is a real builder moddafucking custom suspension ,frames and hidraulics.
> man stop yuor hate. :biggrin:
> *


x2 shits getting ridiculous


----------



## at1hina

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 20 2009, 01:14 PM~14828384
> *x2 shits getting ridiculous
> *



I fuckin agree!! :yessad:


----------



## southside customs

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 20 2009, 11:14 AM~14827798
> *homie dont hate tonio is a real builder moddafucking custom suspension ,frames and hidraulics.
> man stop yuor hate. :biggrin:
> *


 this is tonio, slim forgot to log out.. dont think slim was talkin shit..

:sic:


----------



## neworleanslowrider

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Aug 20 2009, 12:23 PM~14828447
> *I fuckin agree!! :yessad:
> *


i agree my ass! you were the one that went to our thread and started talking all this shit you retard and now you wanna turn shit around on us you two face shemonkey! :barf:


----------



## neworleanslowrider

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 20 2009, 11:14 AM~14827798
> *homie dont hate tonio is a real builder moddafucking custom suspension ,frames and hidraulics.
> man stop yuor hate. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: i still dont understand what your sayin man i swear to god :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by neworleanslowrider_@Aug 20 2009, 05:10 PM~14831612
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: i still dont understand what your sayin man i swear to god :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 20 2009, 08:10 AM~14825979
> *Andy's Hydraulics hit'n major inches way back in the day (1978) using tailgate pumps..
> Andy's brother Ralphy Douglas with his clean ass lacquer black Impala, not some junker:
> 
> Andy & Ralphy Douglas, true pioneers in the art of hop'n put'n down for East side San Jose, CA back in the day..
> 
> Sept 1978 / San Jose, CA - 63 inches
> Oct 1978 San Bernadino, Ca / 72 inches
> Nov 1978 San Jose, CA / 81 inches
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

R.I.P TO MY FATHER
PASSED AWAY AT 5:05 PM 
8/18/09

I LOVE U DADDY U GUNNA BE MISSED DEEPLY!!


BENEFIT CAR WASH THIS SUNDAY 8/23
AT CICI'S PIZZA ON THE CORNER OF GARTH ROAD AND BAKER ROAD IN BAYTOWN FROM 9AM TO 1PM


----------



## neworleanslowrider

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Aug 20 2009, 01:13 PM~14829070
> *this is tonio, slim forgot to log out.. dont think slim was talkin shit..
> 
> :sic:
> *


What a bunch of punks! Using slims name to talk shit, thas just low :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## neworleanslowrider

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 20 2009, 09:43 PM~14834638
> *R.I.P TO MY FATHER
> PASSED AWAY AT 5:05 PM
> 8/18/09
> 
> I LOVE U DADDY U GUNNA BE MISSED DEEPLY!!
> BENEFIT CAR WASH THIS SUNDAY 8/23
> AT CICI'S PIZZA ON THE CORNER OF GARTH ROAD AND BAKER ROAD IN BAYTOWN FROM 9AM TO 1PM
> *


RIP to him homie.


----------



## at1hina

> _Originally posted by neworleanslowrider_@Aug 20 2009, 06:07 PM~14831575
> *i agree my ass! you were the one that went to our thread and started talking all this shit you retard and now you wanna turn shit around on us you two face shemonkey! :barf:
> *



Chino why don't you save up your disability checks and take your bipolar ass and go be a real "neworleanslowrider" the way you were before Katrina brought your ass over to TX   :biggrin: 

I'm only on your thread cuz you came in here first. Keep your BS over there and I'll keep mine here.


----------



## MR.64wagon

> _Originally posted by neworleanslowrider_@Aug 21 2009, 12:01 AM~14835449
> *What a bunch of punks! Using slims name to talk shit, thas just low  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU SURE DO TALK ALOT SHIT DO YOU EVEN HAVE A CAR


----------



## switches4life

:0


----------



## neworleanslowrider

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Aug 21 2009, 08:19 AM~14837379
> *Chino why don't you save up your disability checks and take your bipolar ass and go be a real "neworleanslowrider" the way you were before Katrina brought your ass over to TX      :biggrin:
> 
> I'm only on your thread cuz you came in here first.  Keep your BS over there and I'll keep mine here.
> *


what the hell! :uh: where are you getting all this, disability checks???? The way I were before Katrina???? Now your just makin shit up Estupida! Trying to be funny!

You were in ours first before I was in yours Unlike you I don't lie shemonkey anybody is welcome to look it up and see for themselves stop actin like your a saint your a two face you just want everybody on your side that's why you acting like that

you got more post in our thread than I do in yours and now you gonna say this, you are dizzy

so you want me to leave you alone now? If so all you have to do is ask me nicely then maybe I'll think about it maybe


----------



## neworleanslowrider

> _Originally posted by neworleanslowrider_@Aug 21 2009, 02:12 PM~14841192
> *what the hell! :uh:  where are you getting all this, disability checks???? The way I were before Katrina???? Now your just makin shit up Estupida!  Trying to be funny!
> 
> You were in ours first before I was in yours Unlike you I don't lie shemonkey anybody is welcome to look it up and see for themselves stop actin like your a saint your a two face you just want everybody on your side that's why you acting like that
> 
> you got more post in our thread than I do in yours and now you gonna say this, you are dizzy
> 
> so you want me to leave you alone now? If so all you have to do is ask me nicely then maybe I'll think about it maybe
> *



There you go I thought maybe you'll have a better chance of understanding it if it's color coded!

Your welcome etupida!


----------



## at1hina

so you want me to leave you alone now? If so all you have to do is ask me nicely then maybe I'll think about it maybe [/color]
[/quote]



 Oh no you keep coming back as much as you like, retarded people like you have freedom of speech :loco: :loco: I'm sure you learned that color coding in your retard class, really cute , good job!!! :thumbsup: 

*Mr64wagon* asked you a question. You're so quick to respond to me, you would think that the question he asked was easy but I guess for you it's not............... :biggrin:


----------



## neworleanslowrider

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Aug 21 2009, 09:53 AM~14838331
> *YOU SURE DO TALK ALOT SHIT DO YOU EVEN HAVE A CAR
> *


 Yes I do, wouldn't be here if I didn't have car.
and no it's not a hopper as a matter of fact its a piece of shit!
For right now... That's why i wasn't talkin shit about anybodies car because it wouldn't be right. I'm talkin shit to at1hyena and Tonia because I got personal problems with them 
okay now I guess you got offended when I said "what a bunch of punks" well sir that comment was meant for them two and who ever else was using slims name. 

Now I've got a question were you using slims or anybody elses login name to talk shit to us?


----------



## neworleanslowrider

> so you want me to leave you alone now? If so all you have to do is ask me nicely then maybe I'll think about it maybe [/color]


  Oh no you keep coming back as much as you like, retarded people like you have freedom of speech :loco: :loco: I'm sure you learned that color coding in your retard class, really cute , good job!!! :thumbsup: 

*Mr64wagon* asked you a question. You're so quick to respond to me, you would think that the question he asked was easy but I guess for you it's not............... :biggrin:
[/quote]


WOW freedom of speech! I've got a smart monkey for a pet.

Retard school :uh: your too funny

don't worry he's got his answer. But really you just want my focus on you to go away cause I know your your tired of me


----------



## rollin-hard

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 20 2009, 06:36 AM~14825469
> *100% hop pit big inches vs big dogs , no strees vs chippers
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## neworleanslowrider




----------



## BigPete

this topic has more drama than a fuckin novela :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Aug 24 2009, 04:44 PM~14867415
> *this topic has more drama than a fuckin novela :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Lol datz houston homie wut u expectin


----------



## KDM66

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Aug 20 2009, 02:21 AM~14824857
> *13's    14's    15x12's  IT STILL WILL HIT BIG INCHES........ :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## rollin-hard




----------



## streetshow

:uh: :uh:


----------



## rollin-hard

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 30 2009, 11:00 AM~14926453
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## at1hina

TTT


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 30 2009, 11:00 AM~14926453
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## streetshow

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 3 2009, 03:19 PM~14972760
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigPete

what happened to all the drama :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Sep 10 2009, 06:25 PM~15043481
> *what happened to all the drama :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


went on vacations  :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 10 2009, 07:29 PM~15044204
> *went on vacations   :biggrin:
> *


Yep went on vacations. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## at1hina

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Sep 10 2009, 07:25 PM~15043481
> *what happened to all the drama :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



Ya vez, hasta lo buscan! :uh:   Don't start none won't be none :biggrin: :biggrin:  


TTT


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Hola Toño.... :wave: :wave: :wave: aqui no mas' saludandote. Ahi cuando termines la install me mandas las fotos. BTW.....No se me an olvidados los sticker,ok  Estamos en contacto. :biggrin: *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*
CCE want 's to introduce our Newest hydraulic motor......The CCE "HD" Motor =D The price for the motor is <span style=\'color:red\'>ONLY $139 !!!!! 

If you are looking for something with ALOT MORE "RPM" than your regular motor...... This is WHAT YOU NEED.!!!! You WILL notice the difference.
*** You Can place your orders here on LAYITLOW*** just send me a message with your Phone # and I'll be calling you to get all your info.

Let us know if you have any questions regarding the Motor.

Have a gReAt dAy.!!!! =D

nOrMa :biggrin: </span>*</span>


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Sep 11 2009, 08:48 AM~15050112
> *Hola Toño.... :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  aqui no mas' saludandote. Ahi cuando termines la install me mandas las fotos. BTW.....No se me an olvidados los sticker,ok  Estamos en contacto. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got one of those banners but in black and gold


----------



## CCE_GiRL

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Sep 11 2009, 03:15 PM~15052345
> *i got one of those banners but in black and gold
> *


*hahahaha....yeah I changed the color, we don't have this banner. :biggrin: *


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

That shop looks familiar ? :biggrin: What up sic
















:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Sep 11 2009, 09:53 AM~15050177
> *
> CCE want 's to introduce our Newest hydraulic motor......The CCE  "HD" Motor =D The price for the motor is <span style=\'color:red\'>ONLY $139 !!!!!
> 
> If you are looking for something with ALOT MORE "RPM" than your regular motor...... This is WHAT YOU NEED.!!!!  You WILL  notice the difference.
> *** You Can place your orders here on LAYITLOW*** just send me a message with your Phone #  and I'll be calling you to get all your info.
> 
> Let us know if you have any questions regarding the Motor.
> 
> Have a gReAt dAy.!!!! =D
> 
> nOrMa  :biggrin: </span></span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im DEFINETLY gona get me sum of these :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Sep 11 2009, 10:48 AM~15050112
> *Hola Toño.... :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  aqui no mas' saludandote. Ahi cuando termines la install me mandas las fotos. BTW.....No se me an olvidados los sticker,ok  Estamos en contacto. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 que onda norma en cuanto la termine te envio las fotos ok.

ya va a ser el show de pueblo co. ya casi tengo listo el carro esta semana queda y ya nomas lo van a pintar, ojala podamos calificar para vegas.

hay te veo te apuesto que no le comentaste a tu jefe de las partes que te habia dicho que le preguntaras si se podia y los precios verdad.

ok como sea hay nos ponemos de acuerdo para saver una razon de las partes ok saludos tono torres


----------



## 713ridaz

el vato de la bronco ,te va dar on shop call....


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 12 2009, 03:27 PM~15061494
> *el vato de la bronco ,te va dar on shop call....
> *


 :0


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 12 2009, 04:27 PM~15061494
> *el vato de la bronco ,te va dar on shop call....
> *


 o si el vato de la bronco que te la metio hasta el tronco :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

I can get the 175-70-14 for $70 each... Anyone interested let me know, I can get them shipped directly to you..
469-735-0502  

Here's a pic of my car on the 175-70-14, the only difference between this tire and the 175-75-14 is the 175-70-14 is shorter, more like a 5.20...


----------



## at1hina

:wave:


----------



## sic713




----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2009, 04:42 PM~15143842
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hay va quedando la at1 hina 59 wagon single pump. :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009




----------



## AT1in2009

59 WAGON SINGLE PUMP (A.K.A.) AT1 HINA


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 23 2009, 11:07 PM~15169706
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 59 WAGON SINGLE PUMP (A.K.A.) AT1 HINA
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## AT1in2009

THE NEXT BUCKET TO HIT THE STREETS. IT'S A HOOD THING..........NIGA PLS....LOL


----------



## rollin-hard

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 23 2009, 09:17 PM~15169837
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE NEXT BUCKET TO HIT THE STREETS. IT'S A HOOD THING..........NIGA PLS....LOL
> *


Aber k. EXCUSAS. Tiene. Bola de jotos


----------



## rollin-hard

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 23 2009, 09:17 PM~15169837
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE NEXT BUCKET TO HIT THE STREETS. IT'S A HOOD THING..........NIGA PLS....LOL
> *


Aber k. EXCUSAS. Tiene. Bola de jotos


----------



## rollin-hard

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 23 2009, 09:17 PM~15169837
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE NEXT BUCKET TO HIT THE STREETS. IT'S A HOOD THING..........NIGA PLS....LOL
> *


Aber k. EXCUSAS. Tiene. Bola de jotos


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Sep 23 2009, 10:36 PM~15170112
> *Aber k. EXCUSAS. Tiene. Bola de jotos
> *



tu sabes que esas son 4life , pero bueno aber que yonke se ve mejor, y que yonques.
59 wagon single pump , 62 impala double pump , lincon radical todos con belly pintado , new paint , new tapiceria cromos y por claro que EQUPPED CON AT1 HIDROS QUE NO.................


ya con estos llenamos la traila de 3 carros y con 3 categorias diferentes y haber que pasa el next year .


RECUERDA QUE THE BEST FUCK THE REST MIRA LA HORA QUE ES Y AQUI ANDAMOS.

SALUDOS COMPITA , LISTO PARA LLEVAR TU CARRO PARA EL SHOW DE DALLAS.
ANDA POR AHI UN CADI DISQUE MUY ENCHILOSO AVER SI ES CIERTO QUE NO.


----------



## at1hina

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 23 2009, 10:07 PM~15169706
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 59 WAGON SINGLE PUMP (A.K.A.) AT1 HINA
> *



Deveras!!! Quvole :biggrin: :biggrin:  

Besos!!


----------



## kustommadess

> Deveras!!! Quvole  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :coo


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Sep 24 2009, 11:37 AM~15174121
> *Deveras!!! Quvole  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Besos!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 24 2009, 12:01 AM~15170986
> *tu sabes que esas son 4life  , pero bueno aber que yonke se ve mejor, y que yonques.
> 59 wagon single pump ,  62 impala double pump , lincon radical  todos con belly pintado , new paint , new tapiceria cromos  y por claro que EQUPPED CON AT1 HIDROS  QUE NO.................
> ya con estos  llenamos la traila de 3 carros  y con 3 categorias diferentes y haber que pasa el next year .
> RECUERDA QUE THE BEST FUCK THE REST  MIRA LA HORA QUE ES Y AQUI ANDAMOS.
> 
> SALUDOS COMPITA , LISTO PARA LLEVAR TU  CARRO PARA EL SHOW DE DALLAS.
> ANDA POR AHI UN CADI DISQUE MUY ENCHILOSO AVER SI ES CIERTO  QUE NO.
> *


ORALE TOÑO VIENES CON FUERZA :biggrin: BUENA SUERTE HOMIE CON TUS PROYECTOS


----------



## $moneymaker$

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 23 2009, 09:17 PM~15169837
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE NEXT BUCKET TO HIT THE STREETS. IT'S A HOOD THING..........NIGA PLS....LOL
> *


i can see a blazer back there is a htown majicos blazer? street of corse


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 23 2009, 08:07 PM~15169706
> *[
> 59 WAGON SINGLE PUMP (A.K.A.) AT1 HINA
> *


*pinchi vato mamador*  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## at1hina

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Sep 25 2009, 01:42 PM~15185379
> *pinchi vato mamador  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 Que no lo meresco?


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Sep 25 2009, 01:25 PM~15186224
> *:0  :0 Que no lo meresco?
> *


si te portas bien si. pero eso yo no se :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

:0


----------



## rollin-hard




----------



## at1hina

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Sep 25 2009, 05:27 PM~15187095
> *si te portas bien si. pero eso yo no se  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Por mala y directa me queren, y por buena no me queren dejar. 
Soy muy buena jente la pura neta
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider

>


clean ass ride
[/quote]


----------



## Ol'Dog




----------



## at1hina

:wave: 

TTT


----------



## BigPete

> clean ass ride



[/quote]
not that nice any more this car is taking a beating


----------



## JROCK

>


not that nice any more this car is taking a beating
[/quote]
 :nosad:


----------



## AT1in2009

hay les va el primer yonke listo para vegas , aver que dicen los envidiosos , cheken el diferencial y saquen conclusiones de lo que pega.

hopper hay los espero en el hop pit , ok chiper of the streets , no excuses


----------



## kikou-no

pon las fotos ya pinchi chepe aber ke hace y nos bemos en vegas :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009




----------



## AT1in2009

hay les va un adelanto del otro yonkesiyo en construccion .

born in the usa pero con ingenieria mexicana ok


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by kikou-no_@Oct 5 2009, 09:38 PM~15277839
> *pon las fotos ya pinchi chepe aber ke hace  y nos bemos en vegas  :biggrin:
> *



hay estan guey no queria mandar fotos hasta que estubiera terminado ok .

hay nos vemos vas a llevar el 65 o el 63


----------



## kikou-no

ando el el valle recogiendo mi carro el cutlass voy a tratar de llevar los dos :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Oct 5 2009, 09:06 PM~15278218
> *hay estan guey  no queria mandar fotos hasta que estubiera terminado ok .
> 
> hay nos vemos vas a llevar el 65 o el 63
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Oct 5 2009, 08:54 PM~15278066
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bodyman fired!!!!!!!!


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 7 2009, 08:52 PM~15298415
> *bodyman fired!!!!!!!!
> *


vincent will be back....


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 7 2009, 08:53 PM~15298422
> *vincent will be back....
> *


yea when hes broke and hurtin...

them fiends need they shit mayne!


----------



## rollin-hard




----------



## hoodcamino

You'll don't have any updates on cars that you'll are working on.


----------



## AT1in2009

no me pidan que haga magia con esta basura ok :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Nov 14 2009, 10:53 PM~15668334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no me pidan que haga magia con esta basura ok :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: pinche tonio, te volaste la varda :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 14 2009, 10:59 PM~15668364
> *:0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: pinche tonio, te volaste la varda :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 14 2009, 11:08 PM~15668426
> *:uh:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 14 2009, 11:59 PM~15668364
> *:0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: pinche tonio, te volaste la varda :biggrin:
> *



SOLO DIGO LA VERDAD Y SE A QUE ME ATENGO OK HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## hoodcamino

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Nov 15 2009, 02:57 AM~15669112
> *SOLO DIGO LA VERDAD  Y SE A QUE ME ATENGO OK HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT

:biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money

> _Originally posted by BOULEVARD-EPT_@Jan 22 2010, 01:11 PM~16376753
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Jan 30 2010, 08:29 AM~16459518
> *
> *


 What's up fells just saying what's up to my new sposner! Man I'm go. Do my thing!!!!


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Nov 14 2009, 11:53 PM~15668334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no me pidan que haga magia con esta basura ok :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## AT1in2009

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1581968817.html.

CHECK IT OUT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

ttp://www.layitlow.net/pics/1002a/1FLOOR1.JPG


----------



## AT1in2009

MALDITA 59 FLOORSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

MALDITA 59 FLOORSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS VINCENT EN ACCION GRACIAS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

MALDITA 59 FLOORSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS MOSCA EN ACCION GRACIAS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009




----------



## AT1in2009




----------



## AT1in2009




----------



## AT1in2009




----------



## AT1in2009




----------



## AT1in2009




----------



## AT1in2009

*working hard on the new king of the street*single pump 8 batteries and some 13's


























[/quote]


----------



## AT1in2009

day two of the king of the street project


























[/quote]


----------



## AT1in2009

2:30 in the morning. while you dreamin of inches were up all night making it happen



































:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## AT1in2009

we work on clean shit 2 not just hoppers


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

*TTMFT....* :biggrin:


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Mar 3 2010, 04:06 PM~16787017
> *TTMFT.... :biggrin:
> *


 sup homie TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn




----------



## RuffNeck Rill

WWW.MYSPACE.COM/RUFFNECKRILL

DOWNLOAD "MY LOWRIDER"


----------



## rollin-hard

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Mar 5 2010, 12:01 AM~16802565
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

call me.... :biggrin:


----------



## BigPete

> call me.... :biggrin:
> [/quote ok homie manana pm


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

:biggrin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

:biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

PROYECCTO AT1 MOTORSPORT HOPPER DOBLE PUMP RADICAL :biggrin: 



























UN RINCONCITO EN EL CIELO  CADILLAC 2 DOOR
[/quote]


----------



## AT1in2009

SUP HOUSTON ALREADY GOT SOME PARTS IN STOCK  


























[/quote]


----------



## AT1in2009

NEW KING OF THE 3 WEEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!












































LOCK UP HIGH , HIGH 3 WEEL AND READY TO GET LOW TO THE FLOOR TOO :cheesy: :biggrin: 
ONE MORE AT1 MOTORSPORTS


----------



## AT1in2009

DO YOU NEED CHAIN BRIDGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!













































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ALREADY 
[/quote]


----------



## AT1in2009

PISTOLEROS PINSTRIPING AND CUSTOM PAINT THANKS BIG HOMIE  












































[/quote]


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 MOTORSPORTS DEPARTAMENTO DE BODY WORK   












































ALREADY :biggrin: :biggrin:
PROXIMO PASO PISTOLEROS PINSTRIPING


----------



## AT1in2009

THE BEST FUCK REST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   












































:biggrin: :biggrin:  
[/quote]


----------



## AT1in2009

PROYECCTO SUPREME FANTASY :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: 



























GRACIAS MR PISTOLERO POR SU APOYO  
[/quote]


----------



## AT1in2009

GRACIAS A DIOS ES FIN DE SEMANA :cheesy: :biggrin: :uh:




































GRACIAS DIOS POR TODO LO QUE ME DAS :biggrin: :biggrin: 
[/quote]


----------



## AT1in2009

que ondas compita de chicali surenos blues como le va con los temblores


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 MOTORSPORTS WORKING HARD EVERY DAY :biggrin:  




















http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/RCA_1376.JPG[/IMG



GRACIAS DIOS POR TODO LO QUE ME DAS ;) ;)
[/quote]


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 21 2010, 02:03 AM~17256252
> *que ondas compita de chicali  surenos blues como le va con los temblores
> *


pues todavia se siente pero son leves carnal :biggrin: ese cadillac radical me recuerda a tu mono de alambre :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

PISTOLEROS TRUCK BAGSSSSSSSSS.....................



































HACER NEW SUSPENSION , SET UP AND NEW LOOK :biggrin: :biggrin: 

LISTO EN LA SALA DE CIRUJIA :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 21 2010, 02:08 AM~17256260
> *pues todavia se siente pero son leves carnal  :biggrin: ese cadillac radical  me recuerda a tu mono de alambre  :biggrin:
> *



orale si hable con mi jefa y creo todos estan bien, voy hacer otrocadillac iguel que el mono de alanbre, pero este se va a llamar un rinconcito en el cielo , ya te has de imajinar lo que quiero que haga .

que ondas con tu familia todos bien , que dicen los hoppers de mxli


----------



## AT1in2009

DO YOU NEED GOOD BODY WORK !!!!!!!!!!!!! ALREADY 













































:biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 21 2010, 02:14 AM~17256272
> *orale si hable con mi jefa y creo todos estan bien,  voy hacer otrocadillac iguel que el mono de alanbre, pero este se va a llamar un rinconcito en el cielo , ya te has de imajinar lo que quiero que haga .
> 
> que ondas con tu familia todos bien  , que dicen los hoppers de mxli
> *


simon todos aqui estamos bien  pues ya no hay hoppers buenos como antes


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 COMPETITION G BODY FRAME READY TO HOP :biggrin: 



























[/quote]


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 21 2010, 02:20 AM~17256283
> *simon todos aqui estamos bien   pues ya no hay hoppers buenos como antes
> *



orale un dia de estos voy a ir para halla a ver ala jefa , hay te hecho una hablada homie .


----------



## AT1in2009

una pompa 70 para la calle :biggrin:
[/quote
AHORITA TE MANDO LAS FOTOS DE LA SUSPENSION DE ATRAZ CON LA QUE VAS A PODER HACER LAS 70 PULGADAS FACIL  



























:biggrin: 
[/quote]


----------



## AT1in2009

GRACIAS A DIOS , A MIS CLIENTES Y MI TRABAJO ESMERADO OTRA VEZ FULL HOUSE GRACIAS :biggrin: :cheesy:  



























[/quote]


----------



## at1hina

Wow Tonio, deveras me da mucho gusto ver que tu talento y nombre estare en las bocas de todos los Houston Lowriders, bueno o malo no pueden negar que tu presencia es algo admirable. 


Wow Tonio, it really makes me proud that your talent and name will be in the mouth of every Houston Lowrider, good or bad they can't deny that your presence is something to be admired! TTTMFT  :thumbsup: 


Dios te ha bendicido que estes bien! 
xoxoxoxo
joann :wave:


----------



## AT1in2009

HARD LINES BEFORE AND AFTER CADILLAC 4 PUMPS






























ALREADY HOMIES


----------



## AT1in2009

ONE MORE LOCK UP AT1 KUSTOM SUSPENSION WORK  :biggrin: 








































95 FLEETWOOD :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

KUSTOM SUSPENSION AT1 READY TO CHROME 95 FLEETWOOD  





































ALREADY TO KUSTOM WORKS :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

DO YOU NEDD A HOPPER ALREADY :biggrin:  































AT1 MOTORSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE


----------



## sureñosbluez

> DO YOU NEDD A HOPPER ALREADY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 cuantas pulgadas pega  buen trabajo como siempre homie


----------



## AT1in2009

:biggrin:


> DO YOU NEDD A HOPPER ALREADY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 cuantas pulgadas pega  buen trabajo como siempre homie
> [/quote
> 
> AHI ESTABA HACIENDO 105 PULGADAS HOMIE .
> 
> 
> LES DA CARRILLA A LOS DEL TODD O NO.
Click to expand...


----------



## 84 BLAZER

necesito lineas como ese caddilac


----------



## AT1in2009

MR PISTOLEROS NEW C NOCH AND FRAME MOLDING NEXT STEP 4 LINK AND BAGSSSSSSSSSSSS. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Apr 21 2010, 05:24 PM~17262160
> * necesito lineas como ese caddilac
> *


 HABLAME HOMIE O VEN AL SHOP TENGO TODO EL MATERIAL PARA HACERTELO TU DIME UNA IDEA DE COMO LO QUIERES Y YO TE LO HAGO.
A TUS ORDENES TI DICES CUANDO LO HACEMOS. 

SI VIENES AL SHOP TE PUEDO ENSENAR UN SET UP DE 2 PUMPS 4 DUMPS TODO HARD LINE , Y UN SET UP DE AIR BAGS TAMBIEN CON HARD LINE.


----------



## 84 BLAZER

como cuanto el precio para estar preparado


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Apr 21 2010, 05:40 PM~17262314
> *como cuanto el precio para estar preparado
> *


 NECESITAS TRAERME AL CARRO PARA VER QUE TANTA LINEA Y FITINGS NECESITAS PARA DARTE UN PRECIO JUSTO OK.


LO UNICO QUE TE PUEDO DECIR NO ES TAN CARO COMO TE IMAJINAS Y LA LINEA QUE TENGO NO NECESITAS CROMARLA SOLO SE PULE Y QUEDA COMO CROMADA , YO TAMBIEN TE LA PULO QUEDA COMO LA DEL CADILLAC ES LA MISMA LINEA.


----------



## AT1in2009

MR PISTOLERO ESTA EN SUS MANOS  





















POR FAVOR CORRIJALO Y MEJORE ESTE TRABAJO , DE PASO QUITELE TODAS LAS CHORREADAS DE PINTURA THANKS :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO YOU NEDD A HOPPER ALREADY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 cuantas pulgadas pega  buen trabajo como siempre homie
> [/quote
> 
> AHI ESTABA HACIENDO 105 PULGADAS HOMIE .
> LES DA CARRILLA A LOS DEL TODD O NO.
> 
> 
> 
> PUES SI LES DA CARRILLA A LOS DEL TODD  SERIA BUENO VER UN MANO A MANO QUE NO
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS

:0


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 22 2010, 12:47 AM~17267581
> *PUES SI LES DA CARRILLA A LOS DEL TODD    SERIA BUENO VER UN MANO A MANO QUE NO
> *



UN DIA DE ESTOS SE DA LA OPORTUNIDAD.


PERO YA QUE ACABE MI CADILLAC ENTONCES SI VOY A ESTAR LISTO AL CIEN.


ESTE CARRO LO HICE PARA UN CLIENTE Y LO HICE CON LO MAS BASICO , TU SABES PARA SEGUIR EN EL JUEGO HACIENDO RUIDO.



MI CADILLAC ESE SI VA ESTAR CON TODA LA TECNOLOGIA AT1 , TU SABES EL CARRO DE UNO COMO QUE NO TE LIMITAS. :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## AT1in2009

EL NEXT FRAME IN LINE CADILLAC CABRIOLET 90 FULL FRAME


----------



## AT1in2009

PISTOLEROS TRUCK HASTA EL SUELO :biggrin: :biggrin: 








































NEXT STEP BAGS AND HARD LINE, NITROGEN :biggrin:  

KUSTOM SUSPENSION WORK.

AT1 MOTORSPORT TOP OF THE LINE


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 23 2010, 03:04 PM~17282701
> *PISTOLEROS TRUCK HASTA EL SUELO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT STEP  BAGS  AND HARD LINE, NITROGEN :biggrin:
> 
> KUSTOM SUSPENSION  WORK.
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORT TOP OF THE LINE
> *


hay guey, esa trocka esta aplastando las hormigas :biggrin:   
buen trabajo


----------



## AT1in2009

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qwYqDiAdKBA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qwYqDiAdKBA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

BED LINER IN JEEP AT1 DEPARTAMENTO DE BODY WORK  

















































ALREADY TRUCKS. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow




----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 24 2010, 08:05 PM~17291125
> *
> *


SUP HOMIE TODO BIEN


----------



## Lord Goofy

clean work...


----------



## AT1in2009

ES TODO POR ESTA SEMANA EL LUNES SERA OTRO DIA, COMO SEA LISTOS PARA EMPEZAR A SOLDAR. :biggrin: :biggrin:





































AT1 MOTORSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE


----------



## AT1in2009

2 PRIMERAS PIEZAS DEL FRAME CADILLAC CABRIOLET  































AT1 MOTORSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 26 2010, 10:58 PM~17313414
> *2 PRIMERAS PIEZAS DEL FRAME  CADILLAC  CABRIOLET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE :biggrin:
> *


ONE MORE AND FINISH THE BELLY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Apr 21 2010, 07:01 AM~17257054
> *Wow Tonio, deveras me da mucho gusto ver que tu talento y nombre estare en las bocas de todos los Houston Lowriders,  bueno o malo no pueden negar que tu presencia es algo admirable.
> Wow Tonio, it really makes me proud that your talent and name will be in the mouth of every Houston Lowrider,  good or bad they can't deny that your presence is something to be admired!  TTTMFT    :thumbsup:
> Dios te ha bendicido que estes bien!
> xoxoxoxo
> joann :wave:
> *




I agree, hey tonio como estas loco. estas aciendo bien trabajo como as estado el shop se mira chingon.


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2010, 08:23 PM~17323366
> *I agree, hey tonio como estas loco. estas aciendo bien trabajo como as estado el shop se mira chingon.
> *




HEY QUE ONDAL SAL COMO TE VA ESPERO TODO BIEN.

GRACIAS A DIOS Y QUE ME ESMERO EN HACER CADA VEZ MEJOR MI TRABAJO HAY VOY AVANZANDO POCO A POCO .

COMO TODO HE TENIDO MIS CAIDAS Y MIS OBSTACULOS PERO GRACIAS A DIOS SIEMPRE ME CUIDA Y ME PONE DONDE DEBO ESTAR.

YO SIEMPRE DIGO TODO PASA POR ALGUNA RAZON , Y SIEMPRE VIENE ALGO MEJOR , ESTA ES UNA FRASE QUE ME HA SACADO SIEMPRE ADELANTE.

LE DOY GRACIAS A TODA ESA GENTE QUE QUERIENDO HACER UN MAL O PONIENDOME OBSTACULOS PARA QUE NO AVANCE ME HAN HECHO MAS FUERTE Y MEDAN MAS ANIMOS DE SEGUIR ADELANTE

PERO QUE RECUERDEN QUE TODO EN ESTA VIDA SE PAGA Y DIOS SE ENCARGA DE ESO ,LO MALO ES QUE EL SE LOS COBRARA DOBLE.

PERO GRACIAS A ESA GENTE SOY LO QUE SOY OJALA DIOS LOS CUIDE Y QUE LAS COSAS QUE ME HAN ROBADO NO SE LAS COBRE YA QUE ALOMEJOR LAS NECESITABAN MAS QUE YO.

TENGO MENTE MANOS SALUD Y MUCHO CARACTER SE LO QUE QUIERO Y DONDE QUIERO ESTAR 
.
TARDE QUE TEMPRANO VAN A SABER DE MI Y DE LO QUE LES DIJE QUE HIBA HACER Y QUE RECUERDEN QUE EL QUE RIE AL ULTIMO RIE MEJOR.


PARA MI LAS COSAS MATERIALES VAN Y BIENEN LO MAS IMPORTANTE Y LO QUE NUNCA ME VAN A QUITAR ES MI CARACTER Y DETERMINACION DE LOGRAR MIS METAS Y OBJETIVOS.

DICULPAME POR TANTO ROLLO PERO ESTOY MUY MOTIVADO Y EMOCIONADO Y CREO QUE DIOS ESTA SIENDO BUENO CONMIGO DESPUES DE TANTAS PRUEVAS QUE ME PUSO EN EL CAMINO.

YA SABES CUENTAS CON UN AMIGO SINCERO Y UNA AMISTAD VERDADER A TUS ORDENES HOMIE .

:biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

ONE MORE CUSTOM SUSPENSION WORK  :biggrin: 

G BODY MOLDING A ARMS 















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE


----------



## AT1in2009

DO YOU NEED SLIP YOKE ALREADY :biggrin: 






































AT1 MOTORSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE


----------



## AT1in2009

NEXTS IN LINE  :biggrin:  















































PISTOLEROS WORKIN IN BLAZER NEW DESINGS :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 29 2010, 01:19 PM~17342500
> *DO YOU NEED SLIP YOKE ALREADY  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS  TOP OF THE LINE
> *


 :yes: :yes: i need one :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 29 2010, 06:16 PM~17344624
> *:yes:  :yes: i need one :biggrin:
> *


 ABLAME Y DIME CUANTO NECESITAS QUE MIDA ABIERTA Y CERRADA LA DRIVESHAFT OK HOMIE.


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 CABLE PARA BATERIA  







































AT1 MOTORSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 29 2010, 07:49 PM~17344884
> *AT1 CABLE PARA BATERIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## AT1in2009

SUPREME FANTASY ONE MORE STEP ENGINE REBUILT IN CAR  







































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP 


TOP OF THE LINE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

SUPREME FANTASY ONE MORE STEP ENGINE REBUILT IN CAR  







































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP 


TOP OF THE LINE  :biggrin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

:thumbsup:


----------



## AT1in2009

NEXT ADVANCE MAZDA :0 















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP  

TOP OF THE LINE :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

DO YOU NEED HARD LINES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AT1 MOTORSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE AND QUALITY WORK ALREADY


----------



## 84 BLAZER

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 3 2010, 11:21 PM~17383099
> *DO YOU NEED HARD LINES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS    TOP OF THE LINE  AND QUALITY  WORK  ALREADY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Se ve con madre te hablo mas tarde


----------



## AT1in2009

UN RINCONCITO EN EL CIELO .............. AT1 RADICAL HOPPER





























AT1 MOTORSPORT TOP OF THE LINE   :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

MANDO 66 IMPALA SS FULL RESTAURATION   :wow: :wow: 

















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP TOP OF THE LINE


----------



## AT1in2009

PISTOLEROS HARD LINES IN BAGSSSSSSS :biggrin: :biggrin: 













































AT1 MOTORSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE


----------



## AT1in2009

NEW PROJECT COMING STRAIGHT OUTTA TEXAS :cheesy: 

















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE


----------



## AT1in2009

EL EMPLEADO DEL MES :biggrin: :biggrin: 












POCO FLOJO EL VATO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA

:thumbsup: looks good bro!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@May 6 2010, 02:15 PM~17411061
> *:thumbsup: looks good bro!
> *


:ugh:


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@May 6 2010, 01:15 PM~17411061
> *:thumbsup: looks good bro!
> *


WATS UP HOMIE HOW U BEEN??


----------



## RA-RA

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@May 7 2010, 12:18 AM~17415612
> *WATS UP HOMIE HOW U BEEN??
> *


good bro just chillin with da fam.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 6 2010, 09:55 PM~17413953
> *:ugh:
> *


X2 :uh: :uh:


----------



## at1hina

:h5: Hey Tonio que tal! 

*Looking good! *  

keep in touch :nicoderm: 

joann


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@May 7 2010, 11:28 AM~17419020
> *:h5:  Hey Tonio que tal!
> 
> Looking good!
> 
> keep in touch  :nicoderm:
> 
> joann
> *



GRACIAS TODO BIEN .

HAY VOY PASO A PASO AVANZANDO Y DEJANDO ATRAZ A TODOS LOS ENVIDIOSOS QUE SE HAN PUESTO EN MI CAMINO.


SONRIEN HOY PERO LLORARAN MAS TARDE :biggrin: :biggrin:






































BUENO HA TE DEJO , TENGO ALGO DE TRABAJO QUE HACER OK 

CUIDATE BAY


----------



## irving customz1

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## RA-RA

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 7 2010, 11:19 AM~17418486
> *X2  :uh:  :uh:
> *



:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## RA-RA

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 6 2010, 09:55 PM~17413953
> *:ugh:
> *


  :dunno: :tears: :uh:


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@May 7 2010, 08:21 PM~17424669
> *  :dunno:  :tears:  :uh:
> *


X2


----------



## AT1in2009

BEFORE PICS BLAZER , NEW BATERY RACK AND HARD LINE 




































AT1 MOTORSPORST TOP OF THE LINE


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@May 7 2010, 11:31 PM~17425868
> *X2
> *


x3


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 10 2010, 05:04 PM~17446514
> *  BEFORE PICS  BLAZER  , NEW  BATERY RACK  AND HARD LINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORST  TOP OF THE LINE
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy




----------



## AT1in2009

FRAME TIME , NEXT IN LANE  :biggrin: 

















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE


----------



## AT1in2009

WEAK FRAME , DO YOU NEED STREES POINTS ????


AT1 MOTORSPORTS ALREADY  







































AT1 MOTORSPORT TOP OF THE LINE


----------



## AT1in2009

[


----------



## hoppers4life

ttt


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 10 2010, 09:59 PM~17448434
> *WEAK  FRAME  ,  DO YOU NEED STREES POINTS   ????
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS ALREADY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORT  TOP OF THE LINE
> *


su trabajo se ve bueno Tonio


----------



## streetshow

:wow: :wow: ke pasa con los vatos de este lado


----------



## duceoutdaroof




----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@May 10 2010, 09:16 PM~17448656
> *     ttt
> *



HEY HOMIE YA TENGO LA FERIA DE LAS BATERIAS QUE VENDISTE .

VEN MANANA POR LA FERIA OK GRACIAS HOMIE,..  :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 10 2010, 08:20 PM~17449482
> *HEY HOMIE YA TENGO LA FERIA DE LAS  BATERIAS QUE VENDISTE  .
> 
> VEN MANANA POR LA FERIA OK  GRACIAS HOMIE,..   :thumbsup:
> *


orale ya dijo canijo!!! YA MERO LLEGA EL 30...


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 10 2010, 08:59 PM~17448434
> *WEAK  FRAME  ,  DO YOU NEED STREES POINTS  ????
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS ALREADY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORT  TOP OF THE LINE
> *




FRONT PART


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 10 2010, 08:37 PM~17448123
> *FRAME  TIME  , NEXT IN LANE    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS  TOP OF THE LINE
> *


----------



## AT1in2009

NEW :biggrin: :biggrin: BUISNESS SIGN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




















AT1 MOTORSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 11 2010, 12:01 PM~17454133
> *NEW  :biggrin:  :biggrin: BUISNESS SIGN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS  TOP OF THE LINE   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 10 2010, 06:04 PM~17446514
> *  BEFORE PICS  BLAZER  , NEW  BATERY RACK  AND HARD LINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORST  TOP OF THE LINE
> *



FIRST STEP BLAZER


----------



## AT1in2009

ONE DAY OF HARD WORK IN AT1 MOTORSPORTS   :biggrin: 
















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

BATTERY RACK READY NEXT STEP HARD LINE  
















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

CHOCHIS STREET HOPPER SINGLE PUMP :biggrin:  :biggrin: 















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE


----------



## AT1in2009

KUSTOM SUSPENSION WORK BY AT1 MOTORSPORTS

BEFORE AND AFTER , ADJUSTABLE TRAILING ARMS G BODY


UPERS


















LOWERS



















AT1 MOTORSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE


----------



## AT1in2009

KUSTOM AT1 LOCK OFF , SIMILAR LOCK OFF IN HOUSTON, WAT A COINSIDENCE :biggrin: :biggrin: 















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BADBEN1983

how much for chain bridge and stress points on an 81 coupe deville?? aint gonna hopp it.. just wanna do a standin 3 and play wit it a lil bit. do i need stress points done or a rear end reinforcement??


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 12 2010, 11:42 PM~17472903
> *KUSTOM  AT1 LOCK OFF  ,  SIMILAR LOCK OFF IN HOUSTON, WAT A COINSIDENCE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1  MOTORSPORTS  TOP OF THE LINE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Shur dose I seen one like that at juiced customs like 5 years ago on cadi coupe....and a few more in LA and then more in tha lock Up topic


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 13 2010, 09:21 AM~17475663
> *Shur dose I seen one like that at juiced customs like 5 years ago on cadi coupe....and a few more in LA and then more in tha lock Up topic
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## gangsta_nikes

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 11 2010, 08:35 PM~17459650
> *ONE DAY OF HARD  WORK IN AT1 MOTORSPORTS      :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ONE DAYS HARD WORK DESERVES ONE NIGHTS HARD PARTY 
LET US KNOW PHYSCO SANTOS IF YOU BUILD IT THEY WILL COME


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

But I see u doing good work over there my neeeeegaaa


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## AT1in2009

MR CENTENARIO YOU FRAME IS DONE:

FULL WRAPED FRAME 3/16 FRONT , 3/8 INCH BACK , KUSTOM LOCK OFF , MOLDED FRONT SUSPENSION , MOLDED BACK SUSPENSION , REINFORCED REAR END READY TO HOP .


AT1 KUSTOM COMPETITION FRAME  






















































AT1 MOTORSPORT TOP OF THE LINE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

KUSTOM SOUND SYSTEMS RIGHT NOW AT AT1 MOTORSPORTS, THIS IS JUST A PICK AT THE WORK,, LETS USE KNOW IF YOU WANT ONE ,, CUSTOM BOXES,,CONSOLES,,HIDS,,LETS US KNOW!!!   
















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP


----------



## Emperor Goofy

:0


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 13 2010, 07:16 PM~17482782
> *:0
> *


x2


----------



## AT1in2009

BLAZER HARD LINES ITS DONE :biggrin: :biggrin: 








































AT1 MOTORSPORT ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life

se Mira k esta bien el negocio!


----------



## AT1in2009

BLAZER ITS DONE POLISH HARD LINES EVERYTHING CONECTED AN WORKIN GOOD  
READY TO WIN POINTS IN SHOWS  :biggrin: 















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP   :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER

:thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow

:wow: :wow:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 15 2010, 09:02 AM~17497908
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## AT1in2009

CLEAN SHOP READY TO WORK HARD ON NEW PROJECTS THIS WEEK:biggrin:  















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE   :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 MOTORSPORTS CHILLIN AT THE PLAYA  :biggrin: :biggrin: 






















































NO TODO ES TRABAJA PARTY TIME :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 MOTORSPORTS  :biggrin: CRUZIN AT LITTLE YORK AND 59 




























































TODO SEA POR EL LOWRIDER MOVIMIENTO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 17 2010, 12:16 AM~17511173
> *AT1 MOTORSPORTS    :biggrin:  CRUZIN AT LITTLE YORK AND 59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TODO SEA POR EL LOWRIDER MOVIMIENTO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: santos is always down to cruise


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 MOTORSPORTS AND HOMIES IN 59 AND LITTLE YORK :biggrin: 
















































GOOD CRUZ IN GO LOWRIDERS  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009+May 17 2010, 12:03 AM~17511008-->
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS  CHILLIN AT THE PLAYA    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO TODO ES TRABAJA  PARTY TIME :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 12:16 AM~17511173
> *AT1 MOTORSPORTS    :biggrin:  CRUZIN AT LITTLE YORK AND 59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TODO SEA POR EL LOWRIDER MOVIMIENTO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AT1in2009_@May 17 2010, 12:27 AM~17511299
> *AT1 MOTORSPORTS  AND HOMIES IN 59 AND LITTLE  YORK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD  CRUZ  IN  GO LOWRIDERS   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

* :wave: tOñO....from Norma @ CCE HYDRAULICS :biggrin: *


----------



## $moneymaker$

n hoppin next to a cop car on da freeway :0 daz lowridin 


> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 16 2010, 10:20 PM~17511219
> *:thumbsup: santos is always down to cruise
> *


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 CUSTOM SOUND SPECIAL:



NEW MP3 CAR STEREO UPGRADE SALE!!!!!!!

FREE INSTALL ON MOST CARS !!!!


ONLY $ 79.00

MERA-8909 IS A GREAT CD/MP3/WMA CAR STEREO. WITH A 52 WATT OUTPUT THAT WILL GIVE YOUR CAR A HIGH POWERED SOUND SYSTEM.
BETTER THAN LEADING BRAND AND BUILD TO LAST!!!!!!!

FREE INSTALL ON MOST CARS!
SPECIFICASION:

AM/FM CAR STEREO CD/MP3/WMA PLAYBACK- CD-R / CD-RW COMPATIBLE- 30 PRESET RADIO STATION.
- ENCODE VOLUME CONTROL- MULTI-COLOR LCD DISPLAY
-BUILT-IN RCA OUTPUT -BUILT- IN NOISE FILTER
- PANEL LITHT ILLUMINATION- LOUDNESS AND MUTE SOUND CONTROL
- ELECTRONIC SHOCK PROTECCTION (ESP)
-INFRE-RED REMOTE CONTROL INCLUIDED

( PARTS ARE EXTRA)

ALL PRODUCTS HAVE 1-FULL YEAR EXCHANCE WARRANTY FROM THE THE DATE OF PURCHASE , HANDLING CHARGE AND PROOF OF PURCHASE OR INVOICE REQUIRED.

WILL NOT ACCEP PHYSICAL DAMAGE SUCH AS CRACK OR BROKEN LCD PANEL.

AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@May 17 2010, 08:08 AM~17513272
> * :wave: tOñO....from Norma @ CCE HYDRAULICS  :biggrin:
> *


 SUP NORMA COMO ESTA KENTUKY TODO BIEN :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 16 2010, 09:27 PM~17511299
> *AT1 MOTORSPORTS  AND HOMIES IN 59 AND LITTLE  YORK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD  CRUZ  IN  GO LOWRIDERS   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :biggrin: SE MIRA CHIDO!!!!!


----------



## streetshow

:worship: :worship: :run: :run: me gusta ese lock up pal street show compa parece ke esta cambiando el lowrider game en Htown echele ganas ya sabe ke ahi estamos pendientes :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 KUSTOM SUSPENSION WORK
STRESS POINTS AND KUSTOM A ARMS LINCOLN  :biggrin: 
















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 18 2010, 12:32 AM~17523876
> *AT1 KUSTOM SUSPENSION WORK
> STRESS POINTS AND KUSTOM A ARMS  LINCOLN    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS  ONE STOP SHOP     :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ONE DAY 2 STRESS POINTS AND 2 KUSTOM UPPER A ARMAS ALLREADY HTOWN
















































GOOD WORK IN SHORT TIME , AT1 MOTORSPORTS ALLREADY HOMIES


----------



## AT1in2009

OTHER FACE OF AT1 MOTORSPORTS :biggrin: :biggrin: 







































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ALLREADY ONE STOP SHOP :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko




----------



## AT1in2009

ONE MORE KUSTOM SUSPENSION WORK BY AT1 MOTORSPORTS :biggrin:  
















































AT1 MOTRSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE  :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL




----------



## bighpdavis

MAN YOU BOY DOING BIG THINGS


----------



## AT1in2009

:biggrin: AT1 MOTROSPORTS KUSTOM SOUND WORK

KUSTOM SPL BOX FOR 2004 AND UP CHEVY 4 DOOR TRUCK

2-10 INCH SPL KUSTOM CONSOLE , FACTORY LOOK!!!!!!!

KUSTOM FITTED IN THE CONSOLE , VINIL PANELS TO MATCH. :biggrin: 















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

RIENFORCE TIME IS DONE , ITS TRUNCK TIME :biggrin: :biggrin: 

















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE  :biggrin: :biggrin: 













AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP


----------



## hoppers4life




----------



## AT1in2009

VIVA MEXICO CABRONES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!














AT1 MOTORSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

NO MORE CACA DE MONKEY :biggrin: :biggrin: 
















































PISTOLEREOS NEW PINSTRIPING AND CUSTOM DESIGNS AND PAINT :biggrin:  

AT1 MOTORSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 19 2010, 09:55 PM~17546508
> *:biggrin:  AT1 MOTROSPORTS  KUSTOM SOUND WORK
> 
> KUSTOM SPL BOX FOR 2004 AND UP CHEVY 4 DOOR TRUCK
> 
> 2-10 INCH SPL KUSTOM CONSOLE , FACTORY LOOK!!!!!!!
> 
> KUSTOM FITTED IN THE CONSOLE , VINIL PANELS TO MATCH. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS  ONE STOP SHOP :biggrin:
> *



OTHER DAY


----------



## AT1in2009

FRAME TIME :biggrin: :biggrin:   

















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP :biggrin:


----------



## rat trap

Que onda tonio? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@May 20 2010, 09:03 PM~17556536
> *Que onda tonio? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 AQUI NOMAS TIRANDO CACAGUATASOS :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 20 2010, 08:55 PM~17556430
> *FRAME TIME  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP :biggrin:
> *


 SAME DAY MORE LATE :biggrin:  
















































THE BEST NEVER REST


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 PRO TEAM WORKIN HARD ALL AND EVERY DAY :biggrin: :biggrin: 















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ALREADY EVERY DAY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 21 2010, 09:09 PM~17566755
> *AT1 PRO TEAM WORKIN HARD ALL AND EVERY DAY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS  ALREADY  EVERY  DAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 ITS ALL FOR TODAY :biggrin: :biggrin: 
















































ITS LATE AND I AM TIRED BUT SATISFIED WITH MY WORK .


----------



## Big_Money




----------



## AT1in2009

ONE SATURDAY ON AT1 MOTORSPORTS   :biggrin: :biggrin: 

NEW AUTO GLASS ON TRAIL BLAZER

































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP ALREDY


----------



## AT1in2009

HARD LINES IN BAGS PISTOLEROS TRUCK :biggrin: :biggrin: 





















































AT1 PRO TEAM WORKIN HARD ON SATURDAY


----------



## AT1in2009

SPECIAL CLEAR ON BED LINER :biggrin: :biggrin: 
















































AT1 PRO TEAM WORKIN HARD EVERY DAY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life

ECHALE CHINGASOS HOMIE!!! YA MERO SE LLEGA EL 30


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

:biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@May 23 2010, 12:43 AM~17575028
> *:biggrin:
> *



SUP HOMIE YOUR A ARMS IT DONE READY TO CHROME OK.   :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@May 22 2010, 11:03 PM~17574436
> *   ECHALE CHINGASOS HOMIE!!! YA MERO SE LLEGA EL 30
> *


 Y QUE LES VAMOS A VOLTEAR EL CARRO O QUE NO CREO QUE VALGA LA PENA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@May 22 2010, 11:03 PM~17574436
> *   ECHALE CHINGASOS HOMIE!!! YA MERO SE LLEGA EL 30
> *


DEJATE DE MAMADAS VAMONOS MEJOR AL DUB SHOW SE VA A PONER INTERESANTE


----------



## AT1in2009

TECHNICAL DIFICULTIES AT1 PRO TEAM ALLREADY  
















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP


----------



## AT1in2009

THE BEST SAY FUCK THE REST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE   :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

HOY PLATIQUE CON MI GALLO :biggrin: :biggrin:



























































AT1 PRO TEAM UNDER CONSTRUCCTION :biggrin:


----------



## at1hina

Quivole!  El Magic, AT1, Tonio Torres all rolled into one!  
El que sea el nobre todos ya saben quien eres.......... yo mas que nadien......
 :biggrin: 

Adelante Tonio, el mundo esta a tus pies aun que unos de odiosos todos motivados los de mas que se hagan un lado! 

xoxoxoxo
:thumbsup: 

Que Dios te bendiga mas y mas y mas lo mereces
que estes bien

JoAnn


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@May 24 2010, 11:53 AM~17586603
> *Quivole!  El Magic, AT1, Tonio Torres all rolled into one!
> El que sea el nobre todos ya saben quien eres.......... yo mas que nadien......
> :biggrin:
> 
> Adelante Tonio, el mundo esta a tus pies aun que unos de odiosos todos motivados los de mas que se hagan un lado!
> 
> xoxoxoxo
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Que Dios te bendiga mas y mas y mas lo mereces
> que estes bien
> 
> JoAnn
> *



YO SOLO HAGO MI TRABAJO , DOY LO MEJOR DE MI .

COMO TODO Y EN TODOS LADOS HAY BUENAS Y MALAS PERSONAS SOLO HAY QUE SABER IDENTIFICARLAS Y HACERLAS UN LADO .


COMO EN TODOS LADOS HAY GENTE QUE BUSCA LA GRANDESA Y NUNCA LA ENCUENTRA NO ES ALGO QUE SE COMPRA O SE ROBA ES ALGO CON LO QUE SE NACE Y SE PULE CON LA DEDICASION Y EL TRABAJO A DIARIO.

COMO DICE LA CANCION !!! SIN TALENTO NO BUSQUES GRANDEZA !!!!!!!!

DIOS SABE LO QUE HACE Y A CADA QUIEN LE DA LO QUE MERECE EN SU MOMENTO .

SOLO LES DIGO A TODOS LOS QUE ME HAN CHINGADO POR QUE GRACIAS A ELLOS ESTOY DONDE ESTOY .

MI MENTE Y METAS NO HAN CAMBIADO Y CADA VEZ QUE VEAN QUE DOY UN PASO ADELANTE RECUERDEN LO QUE UN DIA TONO TORRES LES DIJO QUE HIBA HACER.

Y QUE SE PONGA EL SACO A QUIEN LE QUEDE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


Y COMO DICE LA OTRA CANCION !!!!!!! 

SIGEN LADRANDO LOS PERROS SENAL QUE VOY AVANZANDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ESPERO ESTES BIEN GRACIAS POR TUS BUENOS DECEOS QUE SE TE DUPLIQUEN.


----------



## AT1in2009

MECHANICAL PROBLEMS????????????

AT1 MOTORSPORTS IS YOUR SOLUTION !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NISSAN SUV TIMING CHAIN BELT PROBLEM NO MORE :biggrin: 

















































SPECIAL THANKS SAM :thumbsup: :thumbsup :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

OFF ROAD SUSPENSION WORK ????????????

4X4 OFF ROAD JEEP 

-SUSPENSION LIFT
- LEAF SPRINGS
- SHOCKS
- POLIHURETHANE BUSHINGS
- 3 INCH SHACKELS


AND ACCESORIES


- WINCH
- KC OFF ROAD LIGHTS
- BUMPER GUARDS















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

SAN LUNES NI LAS GALLINAS PONEN DICEN :biggrin: :biggrin: 

















































AT1 PRO TEAM ALLREADY


----------



## AT1in2009

NOCHES DE 59 AND LITTLE YORK :biggrin: 






































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ALLREADY GO LOWRIDES


----------



## AT1in2009

MANDO 66 IMPALA : ENGINE AND POWER BRAKES ONE STEP MORE :biggrin: 
















































AT1 PRO ALLREADY ONE STOP SHOP


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 24 2010, 11:00 PM~17594354
> *SAN LUNES NI LAS GALLINAS PONEN DICEN  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 PRO TEAM ALLREADY
> *


*hey bro what color is the llac like a purple with redish flakes that color looks good *


----------



## bighpdavis

WAZ UP BIG TIMERS


----------



## AT1in2009

MI GALLO ALLREADY TO STRIP , SURGERY AND BODY WORK :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

MI GALLO ALLREADY TO STRIP , SURGERY AND BODY WORK :biggrin: 















































AT1 PRO TEAM UNDER CONTRUCCTION :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 25 2010, 06:55 PM~17603952
> *MI GALLO ALLREADY TO STRIP , SURGERY AND BODY WORK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 PRO TEAM  UNDER  CONTRUCCTION  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


   :cheesy:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@May 25 2010, 09:48 PM~17604773
> *    :cheesy:
> *


 SUP TONI HAY LA LLEVAMOS MI PERICO TAMBIEN YA MERO QUEDA Y LA CHIVA LA ESTA PINTANDO EL PISTOLERO .

YA MERO ESTAN LISTOS MIS TRES ANIMALES.

MI GALLO RADICAL HOP
MI PERICO DOUBLE PUMP
MI CHIVA SINGLE PUMP  

THANK BRO POR TU APOYO :thumbsup:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 25 2010, 10:29 PM~17605441
> *SUP TONI HAY LA LLEVAMOS MI PERICO  TAMBIEN  YA MERO QUEDA  Y LA CHIVA LA ESTA PINTANDO EL PISTOLERO .
> 
> YA MERO ESTAN LISTOS MIS TRES ANIMALES.
> 
> MI GALLO    RADICAL HOP
> MI PERICO  DOUBLE  PUMP
> MI CHIVA    SINGLE PUMP
> 
> THANKS BRO POR TU APOYO :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 25 2010, 08:29 PM~17605441
> *SUP TONI HAY LA LLEVAMOS MI PERICO  TAMBIEN  YA MERO QUEDA  Y LA CHIVA LA ESTA PINTANDO EL PISTOLERO .
> 
> YA MERO ESTAN LISTOS MIS TRES ANIMALES.
> 
> MI GALLO    RADICAL HOP
> MI PERICO  DOUBLE  PUMP
> MI CHIVA    SINGLE PUMP
> 
> THANK BRO POR TU APOYO :thumbsup:
> *


NO HAY DE QUE HOMITO, USTED VALE ESO Y MUNCHO MAS!! ECHELA PARA DELANTE A MILLON Y MEDIO....  MI CHANVA TAMBIEN LEVANTO UN POCO PERO LA PRIMER CHANSA LE CAIGO POR AHI..


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR

sup tonio...holla at me wit that price wen u get a chance


----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 25 2010, 10:29 PM~17605441
> *SUP TONI HAY LA LLEVAMOS MI PERICO  TAMBIEN  YA MERO QUEDA  Y LA CHIVA LA ESTA PINTANDO EL PISTOLERO .
> 
> YA MERO ESTAN LISTOS MIS TRES ANIMALES.
> 
> MI GALLO    RADICAL HOP
> MI PERICO  DOUBLE  PUMP
> MI CHIVA    SINGLE PUMP
> 
> THANK BRO POR TU APOYO :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@May 26 2010, 09:09 PM~17615893
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THANKS BRO COMO DICE LA CANCION MIS ANIMALES VAN A SER MUY FINOS , Y SI NO LOS SABEN TOREAR MEJOR QUE NI LE ENTREN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

TWO MORE SATISFIED CUSTOMERS , 

FULL WRAPPED FRAME , REAR END FRONT AND BACK SUSPENSION MOLDED AND KUSTOM LOCK OFF.

ONE AT1 KUSTOM COMPETITION G BODY FRAME.


56 RUST FREE SHEET METAL WORK






























AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 24 2010, 10:37 PM~17594027
> *OFF ROAD SUSPENSION WORK  ????????????
> 
> 4X4 OFF ROAD  JEEP
> 
> -SUSPENSION LIFT
> - LEAF SPRINGS
> - SHOCKS
> - POLIHURETHANE BUSHINGS
> - 3 INCH SHACKELS
> AND ACCESORIES
> 
> 
> - WINCH
> - KC OFF ROAD LIGHTS
> - BUMPER GUARDS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1  MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP   :biggrin:
> *















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP ALLREADY


----------



## AT1in2009

DO YOU NEED KUSTOM MOLDED FRONT SUSPENSION .

G BODY AND BIG BODY AT1 MOTORSPORT YOUR SOLUTION IN STOCK READY TO CHROME.


----------



## AT1in2009

DO YOU NEED POWDER COATING???????????????

AT1 MOTORSPORTS IS NOW POWDER COATING IN VARIOUS COLORS.  





























AT1 MOTORSPORST AT YOUR SERVICE


----------



## AT1in2009

SPRAY ON BED LINERS FROM SPEED LINER AT AT1 MOTORSPORTS IN VARIOUS COLORS TO MATCH UR NEEDS.





























AT1 MOTORSPORTS ALWAYS READY   :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 26 2010, 10:47 PM~17617224
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS  ONE STOP SHOP ALLREADY
> *


----------



## AT1in2009

SANTOS AND DIABLITO PRO TEAM IN WINSHELDS NISSAN 
















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

DO YOU NEED EXTENDED AND MOLDED A ARMS IN YOUR LOWRIDER ??????????

AT1 MOTORSPORTS HAS THEM IN STOCK   
















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 28 2010, 02:04 AM~17630125
> *DO YOU NEED EXTENDED AND MOLDED A ARMS  IN YOUR LOWRIDER ??????????
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS  HAS THEM IN STOCK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE
> *


LOWERS AND POWER BALLS  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 MOTORSPORTS NOW DISTRIBUTERS OF ROLLIN VIDEOS.
:biggrin: 















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bighpdavis

I NEED MY DRIVE SHAFT DONE ON MY CUTTY


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@May 29 2010, 07:58 AM~17639935
> *I NEED MY DRIVE SHAFT DONE ON MY CUTTY
> *


 CALL ME OK HOMIE 832 297 0800 AT YOUR SERVICE


----------



## AT1in2009

MR CLY : YOURS A ARMS ITS DONE.

EXTENDED MOLDED 2 INCH READY TO CHROME THANKS BIG HOMIE .








































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ALWAYS READY AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

ONE MORE AUTO GLASS BY SANTOS AT PULIDOS AUTO GLASS






































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

KUSTOM MODIFICATION OF RACK ON TRUCK :biggrin: 















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP AT YOUR SERVICE :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

THANKS MR CURLY SEE YOU TOMORROW :biggrin: :biggrin: 












AT1 MOTORSPORTS ALLREADY AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

BAT MAN SHINE A ARMAS :biggrin: :biggrin: 








































THE BEST FUCK THE REST :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 29 2010, 04:57 PM~17643369
> *KUSTOM MODIFICATION OF RACK ON TRUCK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS  ONE STOP SHOP AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  SE MIRA QUE QUEDO CONMADRE!!!


----------



## jdog78

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 23 2010, 10:36 AM~17576909
> *TECHNICAL DIFICULTIES  AT1 PRO TEAM ALLREADY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS  ONE STOP SHOP
> *


what happened to da lac looks good


----------



## AT1in2009

VERY GOOD SHOW , CARS ,LADIES DUB :biggrin: :biggrin: 















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE


----------



## AT1in2009

DUB SHOW PART 2
















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS REPRECENTANDO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

DUB SHOW PART 3


----------



## AT1in2009

DUB SHOW PART 4 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

DUB SHOW PART 5 :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

DUB SHOW PART 6 :biggrin: 

.layitlow.net/pics/1004/RCA_2691.JPG[/IMG]


----------



## AT1in2009

dub show part 7 :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

DUB PART 8
















































MORE PIC LATER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## slowtan

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 30 2010, 10:06 PM~17649543
> *DUB SHOW PART 4 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck u and the dub show>>>>>>>>>>>

we low-ride


----------



## AT1in2009

DUB SHOW 9


----------



## AT1in2009

DUB PART 10


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 31 2010, 02:09 PM~17655276
> *DUB SHOW 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass 300 :wow:


----------



## flako

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009+May 30 2010, 10:32 PM~17649292-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS REPRECENTANDO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AT1in2009_@May 31 2010, 12:14 PM~17653112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:boink:


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 30 2010, 07:26 PM~17649249
> *VERY GOOD SHOW , CARS ,LADIES  DUB    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS  AT YOUR SERVICE
> *












LOOK AT THEM LEGS....... :cheesy: :boink: :boink:


----------



## AT1in2009

NEXT IN LINE :biggrin: 

TRUNK WORK 












































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ALLREADY AT YOUR SERVICE


----------



## AT1in2009

ITS MILLER TIME :biggrin: :biggrin: 






































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ALLREADY AT YOUR SERVICE


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 MOTORSPORTS DEPARTMENT OF BODY WORK  





























AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 1 2010, 06:44 PM~17667958
> *ITS MILLER TIME :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS  ALLREADY AT YOUR SERVICE
> *



NO MORE MILLER TIME :biggrin: :biggrin: 







































THE BEST FUCK THE REST   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01

bad ass work was up ab i see your lac


----------



## AT1in2009

DIABLITO CADY ADVANCE :biggrin:  







































ONE MORE LOWRIDER ON THE STREETS OF HOUSTOWN :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 1 2010, 06:35 PM~17667865
> *NEXT IN LINE :biggrin:
> 
> TRUNK WORK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS ALLREADY AT YOUR SERVICE
> *







































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ALWAYS READY


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 1 2010, 10:16 PM~17670215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS ALWAYS READY
> *



BEFORE: HARD LINE , RE DU PUMPS RACK , CLEAN AND SERVICE ,PANELS TO BATTERIES RACK NEW SPEAKER.














































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ALLREADY ONE STOP SHOP


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

:biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> AT1 MOTORSPORTS ALWAYS READY
> [/quote
> 
> STEP 2 RACK PUMP


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 1 2010, 10:16 PM~17670215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS ALWAYS READY
> *


 PANELS WORK :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 1 2010, 09:25 PM~17669699
> *NO MORE MILLER TIME  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE BEST FUCK  THE REST     :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



FRAME TIME   















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER

Hablaste con el pintor ?


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Jun 3 2010, 12:22 AM~17682037
> *Hablaste con el pintor ?
> *


 YES SR ESTA LISTO PARA CUANTO TERMINEMOS LOS PANELS DE FIBRA,

CANDY RED , VAS A QUERER DISENOS O ALGO MAS ESTAMOS LISTOS.

QUE DIJO EL COMPA DE LA BLAZER HOPPER .


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 2 2010, 11:50 PM~17681733
> *FRAME TIME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 THE BEST FUCK THE REST :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

EAZZIE MONEY :biggrin: 

KUSTOM BRACKETS AND RELOCATION OF 4X4 LITGHTS ON AFTER MARKET 4X4 BUMPER :biggrin: :biggrin:  













































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE KUSTOM SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

ANOTHER NEW TOY OF AT1 MOTORSPORTS :biggrin: 





























SIEMPRE VENDRAN COSAS MEJORES GRACIAS DIOS POR TODO LO QUE ME ESTAS REGRESANDO


----------



## AT1in2009

ANOTHER NEW BODY MAN FOR AT1 BODY AND PAINT DEPARMENT.









  :biggrin: 


WELCOME VINCENT


----------



## AT1in2009

PULIDOS AUTO GLASS WORKIN HARD   



















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

:biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 3 2010, 02:00 PM~17686337
> *ANOTHER  NEW BODY MAN FOR AT1 BODY AND PAINT DEPARMENT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> WELCOME VINCENT
> *



VINCENT WORKIN HARD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 2 2010, 07:20 PM~17678666
> *PANELS WORK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 ONE MORE STEP :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 7 2009, 01:48 PM~14704868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> part 2
> *


que rollo tonio, como pasan los tiempos que no , ya se le olvido quien les enseno :no:


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 3 2010, 08:13 PM~17690773
> *que rollo tonio, como pasan los tiempos que no , ya se le olvido quien les enseno :no:
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 ERES GATCHO COMPITA!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 3 2010, 10:13 PM~17690773
> *que rollo tonio, como pasan los tiempos que no , ya se le olvido quien les enseno :no:
> *


 NO GUEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY SU CARRO YA PEGABA , NADIE LE GANABA POR ESO LE PUSIERON BIG BROWN POR LAS BIG INCHES QUE SIEMPRE HACIA, , NOMAS VINE YO A CARGARLE LAS BATERIAS , Y CON SOLO CARGARLE LAS PILAS BRINCO DE 50 PULGADAS A 1OO SOY CABRON NO.

QUISIERA QUE EL ME PUSIERA UN VIDEO COMO ESTE ENSENANDO SU CARRO EN EL BUMPER . DE ANTES DE QUE YO LLEGARA A HTOWN , PARA QUE DEMUSTREE QUE YO NO LE ENSENE NADA. :biggrin: 

DIGO POR QUE USTEDES QUE SON DE AQUI YA LO CONOCIAN COMO BIG DOG DEL HOP.

SE ME HACE QUE EL DOMINGO NO BRINCO PARA SABER CUANDO ANDAS HACIENDO. 

NO SE QUE MIEDO TIENE ANDA HACIENDO 106 PULGADASS NOMAS QUE NO ME DIJO SI DESPIERTO O DORMIDO.

SI DICE QUE DESPIERTO OJALA TENGA UN VIDEO DIGO PARA CREERLE. :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 3 2010, 03:48 AM~17682486
> *THE BEST FUCK THE REST :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FRAME TIME DAY 2


----------



## rollin-hard

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 3 2010, 10:18 PM~17691642
> *NO GUEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY  SU CARRO YA PEGABA , NADIE LE GANABA  POR ESO LE PUSIERON BIG BROWN POR LAS BIG INCHES QUE SIEMPRE HACIA, , NOMAS VINE YO A CARGARLE  LAS BATERIAS  , Y CON SOLO CARGARLE LAS PILAS  BRINCO DE 50 PULGADAS A 1OO SOY CABRON NO.
> 
> QUISIERA QUE EL ME PUSIERA UN VIDEO COMO ESTE ENSENANDO SU CARRO EN EL BUMPER .  DE ANTES DE QUE YO LLEGARA A HTOWN , PARA QUE DEMUSTREE  QUE YO NO LE ENSENE NADA. :biggrin:
> 
> DIGO POR QUE USTEDES QUE SON DE AQUI  YA LO CONOCIAN COMO BIG DOG DEL  HOP.
> 
> SE ME HACE QUE EL DOMINGO NO BRINCO PARA  SABER CUANDO ANDAS HACIENDO.
> 
> NO SE QUE MIEDO TIENE  ANDA HACIENDO 106 PULGADASS  NOMAS QUE NO ME DIJO  SI DESPIERTO O DORMIDO.
> 
> SI DICE QUE DESPIERTO OJALA TENGA UN VIDEO  DIGO PARA CREERLE. :biggrin:
> *


mover la boca cualquier persona puede. por que mejor no terminas un carro i dejamos que los carro ablen  102 talk is cheap 102 .el que tu bo miedo eres tu por que lla no sales a los shows :biggrin: es lo que dice la jente :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 3 2010, 09:13 PM~17690773
> *que rollo tonio, como pasan los tiempos que no , ya se le olvido quien les enseno :no:
> *


lol si miro que me esta agarrando el palo si tu quieres be tambien tego para ti lol :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 3 2010, 10:18 PM~17691642
> *NO GUEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY  SU CARRO YA PEGABA , NADIE LE GANABA  POR ESO LE PUSIERON BIG BROWN POR LAS BIG INCHES QUE SIEMPRE HACIA, , NOMAS VINE YO A CARGARLE  LAS BATERIAS  , Y CON SOLO CARGARLE LAS PILAS  BRINCO DE 50 PULGADAS A 1OO SOY CABRON NO.
> 
> QUISIERA QUE EL ME PUSIERA UN VIDEO COMO ESTE ENSENANDO SU CARRO EN EL BUMPER .  DE ANTES DE QUE YO LLEGARA A HTOWN , PARA QUE DEMUSTREE  QUE YO NO LE ENSENE NADA. :biggrin:
> 
> DIGO POR QUE USTEDES QUE SON DE AQUI  YA LO CONOCIAN COMO BIG DOG DEL  HOP.
> 
> SE ME HACE QUE EL DOMINGO NO BRINCO PARA  SABER CUANDO ANDAS HACIENDO.
> 
> NO SE QUE MIEDO TIENE  ANDA HACIENDO 106 PULGADASS  NOMAS QUE NO ME DIJO  SI DESPIERTO O DORMIDO.
> 
> SI DICE QUE DESPIERTO OJALA TENGA UN VIDEO  DIGO PARA CREERLE. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YO PIENSO QUE ES DORMIDO, SUENA QUE ANDA PEGANDO ALTO Y LUEGO DESPIERTA :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jun 4 2010, 07:47 AM~17694114
> *lol si miro que me esta  agarrando el palo  si tu quieres be tambien tego para ti lol :biggrin:
> *


HEY GUEY, TE RECOMIENDO UNA COSA, AHORITA DEVES DE APROVECHAR Y VENDER ESE YONKE DE SEGUN HOPPER QUE TIENES Y LLEVARLO AL SCRAP, ESTAN PAGANDO MUY BIEN POR LA CHATARRA AHORITA :biggrin: 

ALOMEJOR CON ESA FERIA PUEDES ASER UN REAL LOWRIDER HOPPER EMPESANDO CON UN BUEN FRAME, NO CON PEDAZERIA :0 :0 :biggrin: 


Y NO TE ME ENOJES CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jun 4 2010, 08:42 AM~17694089
> *mover la boca cualquier  persona puede. por que mejor no terminas un carro i dejamos que los carro ablen   102 talk is cheap 102  .el que tu bo miedo eres tu por que lla no sales  a los shows :biggrin:  es lo que dice la jente  :biggrin:
> *


 COMO TE DIGO LOS PERROS SIGEN LADRANDO ES BUENA SENAL, NO HE SALIDO A LOS SHOW, POR QUE NO HE TERMINADO MI CARRO.

PERO COMO SEA EN CADA SHOW ANDAS DE 5 A DIEZ CARROS QUE HE ARREGLADO YTODOS ANDAN PEGANDO EN LOS PRIMEROS LUGARES A SHOW QUE VAN CON ESO PARA MI ESTOY EN LOS SHOWS Y LA GENTE LO SABE.


COMO SEA 102 TODAVIA TE FALTA PARA LLEGARLE AL LINCOLN HAY LA LLEVAS HECHALE GANAS,

VETE COMPRANDO TUS RINES POR QUE YA VOY A OCUPAR LOS MIOS :biggrin: 

NOMAS PARA QUE VEAS QUE NO SOLO LE CARGE LAS PILAS A TU CARRO ,VEZ COMO SALEN LAS MENTIRAS  .


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jun 4 2010, 08:42 AM~17694089
> *mover la boca cualquier  persona puede. por que mejor no terminas un carro i dejamos que los carro ablen   102 talk is cheap 102  .el que tu bo miedo eres tu por que lla no sales  a los shows :biggrin:  es lo que dice la jente  :biggrin:
> *


 COMO TE DIGO LOS PERROS SIGEN LADRANDO ES BUENA SENAL, NO HE SALIDO A LOS SHOW, POR QUE NO HE TERMINADO MI CARRO.

PERO COMO SEA EN CADA SHOW ANDAN DE 5 A 10 CARROS QUE HE ARREGLADO Y TODOS ANDAN PEGANDO EN LOS PRIMEROS LUGARES A SHOW QUE VAN CON ESO PARA MI ESTOY EN LOS SHOWS Y LA GENTE LO SABE.


COMO SEA 102 TODAVIA TE FALTA PARA LLEGARLE AL LINCOLN HAY LA LLEVAS HECHALE GANAS,

VETE COMPRANDO TUS RINES POR QUE YA VOY A OCUPAR LOS MIOS :biggrin: 

NOMAS PARA QUE VEAS QUE NO SOLO LE CARGE LAS PILAS A TU CARRO ,VEZ COMO SALEN LAS MENTIRAS  .


----------



## rollin-hard

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 4 2010, 11:27 AM~17695969
> *COMO TE DIGO LOS PERROS SIGEN LADRANDO ES BUENA SENAL, NO HE SALIDO A LOS SHOW, POR QUE NO HE TERMINADO MI CARRO.
> 
> PERO COMO SEA EN CADA SHOW ANDAS DE 5 A DIEZ  CARROS QUE HE ARREGLADO YTODOS ANDAN PEGANDO EN LOS PRIMEROS LUGARES A SHOW  QUE VAN  CON ESO PARA MI ESTOY EN LOS SHOWS Y LA GENTE LO SABE.
> COMO SEA 102 TODAVIA TE FALTA PARA LLEGARLE  AL LINCOLN  HAY LA LLEVAS HECHALE GANAS,
> 
> VETE COMPRANDO TUS RINES POR QUE YA VOY A OCUPAR LOS MIOS :biggrin:
> 
> NOMAS PARA QUE VEAS  QUE NO SOLO LE CARGE LAS PILAS A TU CARRO  ,VEZ COMO SALEN LAS MENTIRAS  .
> *


losiento camarada los rines selos compre a robert . dise robert si los quieres ables con el :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 4 2010, 10:10 AM~17695286
> *HEY GUEY, TE RECOMIENDO UNA COSA, AHORITA DEVES DE APROVECHAR Y VENDER ESE YONKE DE SEGUN HOPPER QUE TIENES Y LLEVARLO AL SCRAP, ESTAN PAGANDO MUY BIEN POR LA CHATARRA AHORITA :biggrin:
> 
> ALOMEJOR CON ESA FERIA PUEDES ASER UN REAL LOWRIDER HOPPER EMPESANDO CON UN BUEN FRAME, NO CON PEDAZERIA :0  :0  :biggrin:
> Y NO TE ME ENOJES CARNAL :biggrin:
> *


no me enojo carnal mientras te siga ganando :0 puedes disir lo que quieras lo que cuenta es quien esta pegando mas alto


----------



## AT1in2009

CONGRATULATIONS BIG HOMIES FROM ROLLERZ ONLY FOR UR WIN AT A BIG DUB SHOW , A BIG SHOW ALWAYS ENDS WITH A BIG TROPHY.

6 FT. TROPHY NOT ANYBODY WINS THOSE OR GIVES THEM.













































CONGRATULATIONS AL RATO NOS VEMOS.


----------



## rollin-hard

> QUISIERA QUE EL ME PUSIERA UN VIDEO COMO ESTE ENSENANDO SU CARRO EN EL BUMPER . DE ANTES DE QUE YO LLEGARA A HTOWN , PARA QUE DEMUSTREE QUE YO NO LE ENSENE NADA. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 anos atras cuando tu no estabas .dame tiempo estoy buscando mas fotos i videos .quieres ablar quien es el mentiroso para comensar yo nunca USE AT1 PUMPS TU ERES EL QUE LE MIENTE ALAJENTE DICIENDO QUE YO TENGO AT1 PUMPS O ME E QUIBOCO . TE PREGUNTARAS POR QUE CAMBIE DEJA DESIRTE ME CAI MAL LAJENTE QUE QUIERE AGARRAR CREDITO CON ALGO QUE EL NUCA METIO LAS MANOS .NUNCA ABLE MAL DETI CAMARA SIEMPRE ME PREGUNTABA SI CONOSIA A ALGUIE QUE TRABAJARA EN CARROS I TELOS MANDABA. PERO AL CONTRARIO TU ANDAS MOVIENDO LA BOCA .


----------



## AT1in2009

ONE FRYDAY AT AT1 MOTORSPORTS, EVERY DEPARTMENT WORKING HARD.















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 MOTORSPORTS DEPARTMENT AT BODY WORK  














































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 MOTORSPORTS DEPARMENT AT SHEET METAL WORK  
















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP AT YOUR SERVICE


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 4 2010, 09:05 PM~17699389
> *AT1 MOTORSPORTS DEPARMENT AT SHEET METAL WORK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP AT YOUR SERVICE
> *


SAME DAY DIFERENT PANEL


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 MOTORSPORTS DEPARTMENTE AT SOUND SISTEM AND KUSTOM BOXES AND PANELS :biggrin: 















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP AT YOUR SERVICE  :cheesy:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT




----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 MOTORSPORTS DEPARTMENT AT KUSTON SUSPENSION WORK AND FRAME FABRICATION  :cheesy: 














































WORKING ON MY OFFICE


----------



## AT1in2009

NEXT IN LINE PROJECT SUICIDE FRONT END  









AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE KUSTOM SHOP :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> QUISIERA QUE EL ME PUSIERA UN VIDEO COMO ESTE ENSENANDO SU CARRO EN EL BUMPER . DE ANTES DE QUE YO LLEGARA A HTOWN , PARA QUE DEMUSTREE QUE YO NO LE ENSENE NADA. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 anos atras cuando tu no estabas .dame tiempo estoy buscando mas fotos i videos .quieres ablar quien es el mentiroso para comensar yo nunca USE AT1 PUMPS TU ERES EL QUE LE MIENTE ALAJENTE DICIENDO QUE YO TENGO AT1 PUMPS O ME E QUIBOCO . TE PREGUNTARAS POR QUE CAMBIE DEJA DESIRTE ME CAARRAR CREDITO CON ALGO QUE EL NUCA METIO LAS MANOS .NUNCA ABLE MAL DETI CAMARA SIEMPRE ME PREGUNTABA SI CONOSIA A ALGUIE QUE TRABAJARA EN CARROS I TELOS MANDABA. PERO AL CONTRARIO TU ANDAS MOVIENDO LA BOCA .
> 
> 
> 
> YO NO HE HABLADO MAL DE TI SOLO EN VERDAD MOLESTA QUE ALGUIEN QUE PIDE AYUDA LE AYUDO Y NO ME DAS EL CREDITO QUE TU SABES YO MERESCO.
> 
> NUNCA DUDE DE TU CAPACIDAD PERO TU TAMBIEN RECONOCE , NO SOLO TE AYUDE CON CARGAR PILAS.
> 
> TU Y YO SABEMOS QUE NO SOLO FUE ESO PERO COMO SEA ESTA BIEN QUE HAY QUEDE YA EL TIEMPO DIRA .
> 
> AVER QUE PASA SUERTE HOMIE ES UNA LASTIMA AHORA COMPRENDO POR QUE SHORTY NO LE AYUDA NI LE ENSENA NADA A NADIE .
> 
> CON RESPETO POR PERSONAS COMO TU . LA GENTE QUE SABEMOS O TENEMOS MAS EXPERIENCIA , NOS CERRAMOS Y LUEGO YA NO LOS AYUDAMOS NI LES ENSENAMOS..
> 
> COMO SEA TE PROMETO QUE DE AHORA EN ADELANTE SOLO HARE CARROS PARA MI Y NO DEJARE PASAR A MI SHOP A CUALQUIER PERSONA . POR QUE LUEGO VAN SOLO A COPIAR LAS COSAS , COSAS QUE NUNCA VIERON NI SE IMAJINARON Y QUE ADEMAS NI SABEN USAR Y LUEGO SE DICEN EXPERTOS TAMBIEN LUEGO DICEN QUE ELLOS LAS INVENTARON
> 
> SUERTE HOMIE TE FELICITO SIGELE PA DELANTE HAY NOS VEMOS EN EL HOP PIT.
> 
> Y TEDIGO UNA COSA EN SERIO QUE NO LE TENGO MIEDO A NADIE NI AL SR BIGOTES MUCHO MENOS A TI  ES SOLO QUE ME ESTOY PREPARANDO BIEN .
Click to expand...


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 4 2010, 09:37 PM~17699595
> *AT1 MOTORSPORTS DEPARTMENT AT  KUSTON SUSPENSION WORK AND FRAME FABRICATION   :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WORKING ON MY OFFICE
> *


 MORE LATER SAME DAY :biggrin: :biggrin: 





































THE BEST FUCK THE REST


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 5 2010, 03:23 AM~17701451
> *MORE LATER  SAME DAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE BEST FUCK THE REST
> *



LITTLE MOLDING   





































AT1 WORKING  :biggrin: HARD


----------



## slabrider93

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 4 2010, 09:37 PM~17699595
> *AT1 MOTORSPORTS DEPARTMENT AT  KUSTON SUSPENSION WORK AND FRAME FABRICATION   :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WORKING ON MY OFFICE
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollin-hard

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 4 2010, 09:57 PM~17700261
> *YO NO HE HABLADO MAL DE TI    SOLO EN VERDAD MOLESTA QUE ALGUIEN QUE PIDE AYUDA LE AYUDO Y  NO ME DAS EL CREDITO QUE TU SABES YO MERESCO.
> 
> NUNCA DUDE DE TU CAPACIDAD PERO TU TAMBIEN RECONOCE , NO SOLO TE AYUDE CON CARGAR PILAS.
> 
> TU Y YO SABEMOS QUE NO SOLO FUE ESO PERO COMO SEA ESTA BIEN  QUE HAY QUEDE  YA EL TIEMPO DIRA  .
> 
> AVER QUE PASA SUERTE HOMIE  ES UNA LASTIMA  AHORA COMPRENDO POR QUE SHORTY NO LE AYUDA  NI LE ENSENA  NADA A NADIE .
> 
> CON RESPETO POR PERSONAS COMO TU . LA GENTE  QUE SABEMOS O TENEMOS MAS EXPERIENCIA  , NOS CERRAMOS Y LUEGO  YA NO LOS AYUDAMOS NI LES ENSENAMOS..
> 
> COMO SEA TE PROMETO QUE DE AHORA EN ADELANTE  SOLO HARE CARROS PARA MI  Y NO DEJARE PASAR A MI SHOP A CUALQUIER PERSONA .  POR QUE LUEGO  VAN SOLO A COPIAR LAS COSAS , COSAS QUE NUNCA VIERON  NI SE IMAJINARON Y QUE ADEMAS NI SABEN USAR  Y LUEGO SE DICEN EXPERTOS  TAMBIEN LUEGO DICEN QUE ELLOS LAS INVENTARON
> 
> SUERTE HOMIE  TE FELICITO  SIGELE PA DELANTE HAY NOS VEMOS EN EL HOP PIT.
> 
> Y TEDIGO UNA COSA EN SERIO QUE NO LE TENGO MIEDO A NADIE  NI AL SR BIGOTES  MUCHO MENOS A TI     ES SOLO QUE ME ESTOY PREPARANDO BIEN  .
> *


SABES HOMIE MEJOR AY LO DEJAMOS UN DIA LES DICES QUE NO TEGO LA CAPASIDA I OTRO DIA DISES QUE NO DUDASTE DE MI CAPASIDA  SUERTE CAMARADA SIEMPRE PARA A DELANTE


----------



## AT1in2009

SATURDAY ON AT1 MOTORSPORTS  PARTY TYME
















































NEW BED ON TRUCK BAGS


----------



## hoppers4life

ESTAS HACIENDO BUEN TRABAJO Y POR ESO MISMO LA JENTE ANDA ALTERADA HOMITO, TU ECHALE PARA DE LANTE!!!!


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

:biggrin:


----------



## at1hina

Quvole Tonio, 
Tu hechale ganas, bien saben todos que andas trabajando muy duro en SOLO estas logrando horita. Gastaste tu tiempo, tu sudor, y mucho esfuerzo en jente que no supieron agradecer tu talento. :twak: 
Pero tuviste que verlo para crearlo.  Ni modo, el pasado al pasado, lograste y siguiras logrando con el favor de Dios y amistades verdaderos, que por sierto hay pocos, pero sabes que siempre cuentas conmigo. :biggrin: 

Cuidate carino! 
TTTMFT  :wave: 

JoAnn


----------



## switches4life

AWWW... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko

:


> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 7 2010, 08:11 PM~17720703
> *AWWW... :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Jun 7 2010, 09:51 AM~17715752
> *Quvole Tonio,
> Tu hechale ganas, bien saben todos que andas trabajando muy duro en SOLO estas logrando horita.  Gastaste tu tiempo, tu sudor, y mucho esfuerzo en jente que no supieron agradecer tu talento.  :twak:
> Pero tuviste que verlo para crearlo.   Ni modo, el pasado al pasado, lograste y siguiras logrando con el favor de Dios y amistades verdaderos, que por sierto hay pocos, pero sabes que siempre cuentas conmigo.  :biggrin:
> 
> Cuidate carino!
> TTTMFT    :wave:
> 
> JoAnn
> *


gracias por tus buenos deceos igualmente , como siempre digo lo que no te mata te hace mas fuerte.

como sea la lista ya es poco mas larga y ellos saben el tiempo para darles su merecido a ellos esta corto, les deceo suerte por que van a necesitar mas que eso para llegarle a mi gallo.

tu no te preocupes no es la primera ni la ultima vez que tengo que ensenarles y demostrarle quien es el mero mero.


lo bueno es que aunque no lo acepten que les ayude la gente se encarga de decircelos por mi, me pueden decir muchas cosas a mi , pero lagente de su mismo pueblo saben quien eran antes de que les ayudara, que los convensan a ellos no ami .

como sea mis tres animales ya estan quedando y si no saben torear que no le entren.

y sin talentono hay que buscar grandeza esa no se roba ,copea ni se compra hay que nacer con ella y pulirla con el paso de la vida.

cuento con la ayuda y bendicion de dios y eso para mi no tiene precio.


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 4 2010, 09:42 PM~17699627
> *NEXT IN LINE PROJECT SUICIDE FRONT END
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE KUSTOM SHOP :biggrin:
> *


 ONE STEP READY   













































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP AT YOUR SERVICE


----------



## AT1in2009

MONDAY MONDAY AT AT1 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

PULIDOS AUTO GLASS AND MR CAT FISH WORKING HARD :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 7 2010, 05:11 PM~17720703
> *AWWW... :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: too much!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## hoppers4life

que rollo TONIO!!! DISCULPA QUE YA NO TE REGRESE LA LLAMADA.... NO HAY PILAS AHORITA TALVES COMO EN DOS SEMANAS...


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 DEPARTMENT AT MECHANIC WORKS   :biggrin: :biggrin: 















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## at1hina

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 7 2010, 07:11 PM~17720703
> *AWWW... :biggrin:
> *





:biggrin: That's right! , I'm still on the sidelines cheerleading that will never change.


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

:yessad:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Jun 8 2010, 09:00 AM~17726547
> *:biggrin:  That's right! , I'm still on the sidelines cheerleading that will never change.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 5 2010, 03:31 AM~17701458
> *LITTLE MOLDING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 WORKING    :biggrin:  HARD
> *


THE FRAME IS DONE NEXT STEP MOLDING FRONT AND BACK SUSPENSION AND LOCK UP   :biggrin: 













































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 7 2010, 10:49 PM~17723393
> *MONDAY MONDAY  AT AT1 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> PULIDOS AUTO GLASS  AND MR CAT FISH  WORKING HARD :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



MR CAT FISH AGAIN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 MOTORSPORTS WORKING HARD EVERY DAY :biggrin:  

CHALINO SANCHEZ , TIGRILLO PALMA , AKWID , RAMON AYALA , EL APOMENO VICENTE FERNANDEZ JOSE ALFREDO Y OTROS MAS NOS ACOMPANAN DIARO AJUAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
Y QUE VIVA MEXICO. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 MOTORSPORTS FUN, MUSIC ,FOOD SPACE AND TOOLS TOO. :biggrin: 








  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 8 2010, 08:35 PM~17732187
> *
> 
> THE FRAME IS DONE  NEXT STEP MOLDING FRONT AND BACK SUSPENSION AND LOCK UP     :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP
> *


 A ARMS READY TO REINFORCE AND BATTERY RACK MOLDING   














































THE BEST FUCK THE REST :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 8 2010, 10:34 PM~17734621
> *A ARMS READY TO REINFORCE AND BATTERY RACK  MOLDING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE BEST  FUCK THE REST :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 9 2010, 12:34 AM~17734621
> *A ARMS READY TO REINFORCE AND BATTERY RACK  MOLDING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE BEST  FUCK THE REST :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 DAY 2 THE WORK IN RIENFORCE A ARMAS CADI AND G BODY FOR STOCK READY FOR YOU :biggrin: 













































ONLY FOR STOCK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

THIS BITCH IS BAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!















































NICE CAR :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 8 2010, 08:46 PM~17732308
> *MR CAT FISH AGAIN  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 MR CATFISH ONE MORE TIME :biggrin: :biggrin: 















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE


----------



## at1hina

Making new friends in 2009  









saying hello to the ex :biggrin: 









Hanging with old friends :cheesy: 

thought you might like these


----------



## rollin-hard

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Jun 10 2010, 09:45 AM~17748544
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saying hello to the ex  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


----------



## AT1in2009

DIABLITOS CADI  :biggrin: 













































AT1 MOTORSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 11 2010, 09:24 PM~17764253
> *DIABLITOS CADI   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE     :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *






























 :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

MY NEW DESK :biggrin: :biggrin:   















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

DO YOU NEED OLD PARTS CALL ME  :biggrin: 















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 14 2010, 04:02 PM~17784433
> *DO YOU NEED OLD PARTS CALL ME   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Kustom 401K

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 14 2010, 03:13 PM~17784521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Guest

uffin:


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 14 2010, 02:02 PM~17784433
> *DO YOU NEED OLD PARTS CALL ME   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## AT1in2009

NEXT IN LINE REGAL , HARD LINE TIME CADY , TOKES FINALES DIABLITO CADILLACC   
















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

i need the trim right next to pinweld moulding of a 65 or 66 convertible and a 65 convertible rear seat


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

at my show :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Dec 27 2008, 10:25 PM~12541093
> *here is one of the cars we did a few years ago doing 90 plus inches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Jun 15 2010, 10:24 PM~17799032
> *at my show :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


ANY VIDEO OR OTHER PIC HOMIE :0


----------



## AT1in2009

CHAIN BRIDGE AND STRESS POINTS IN ONE DAY   















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 14 2010, 03:02 PM~17784433
> *DO YOU NEED OLD PARTS CALL ME   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE   :biggrin:
> *


damn looks like heaven


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 16 2010, 08:56 PM~17809360
> *CHAIN BRIDGE  AND  STRESS POINTS IN ONE DAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS  TOP OF THE LINE
> *


----------



## AT1in2009

NO MORE OLD SCHOOL , NOW COIL OVER   :biggrin: :biggrin: 






































AT1 MOTORSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE MORE DAY :biggrin: :biggrin: 














































BLACK WIDOW TUNE UP READY TO SHOW , UN POCO DE REFUERZO EN G BODY   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

HARD LINE TIME CADILLAC BIG R O :biggrin: 
















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 18 2010, 06:47 PM~17827491
> *HARD LINE TIME  CADILLAC    BIG  R O  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE   :biggrin:
> *


 SAME DAY HARD LINE WORK  :biggrin: 














































AT1 MOTORSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

PROJECT HONDA CRX LAMBO DOOR


















AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

PROJECT MIRROR TRUNK CADILLAC   





























AT1 MOTORSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

CONGRATULATIONS BIG HOMIE DE ROLLERZ ONLY FOR UR WIN AND THANKS FOR A TROPHY.
















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS SAYS THANKS BIG ROLLERZ ONLY FOR UR SUPPORT AND HELP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

NEXT PROJECT ON LINE :biggrin: :biggrin:   





















GRACIAS DIOS POR TODAS TUS BENDICIONES

AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 MOTORSPORTS REPRESENTS AT TEXAS SHOWDOWN 2010   :biggrin: :biggrin: 















































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

CONGRATULATIONS BIG HOMIE SANTOS AT STRAIGHT OUTTA TEXAS FOR UR WIN AT TEXAS SHOWDOWN FIRST PLACE BEST LOWRIDER  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 21 2010, 12:09 AM~17842262
> *AT1 MOTORSPORTS REPRESENTS AT TEXAS SHOWDOWN 2010      :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kikou-no

ke onda chepe ke pedo por alla :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by kikou-no_@Jun 21 2010, 01:12 AM~17842891
> *ke onda chepe ke pedo por alla  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



TODO BIEN GRACIAS A DIOS AQUI HECHANDOLE GANAS , QUE DICE SAN DIEGO TODO BIEN.

HEY GUEY NO TIENES TV O QUE PEDO YA PARECES CONEJO GUEY , COMO SEA TE FELICITO CUIDATE HOMIE  :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: daz wuz up


> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 20 2010, 10:09 PM~17842262
> *AT1 MOTORSPORTS REPRESENTS AT TEXAS SHOWDOWN 2010      :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Big_Money

:biggrin:


----------



## 1014cadillac

1st


----------



## 1014cadillac

2nd


----------



## AT1in2009

ONE SIDE LAMBO DOOR CRX  :biggrin: 
















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

PULIDOS AUTO GLASS WORKING HARD TODAY  :biggrin: 















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

MONDAY ON AT1 MOTORSPORTS  :biggrin: 














































  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

BRIDGE ON NEW FRAME CADILLAC :biggrin:  














































AT1 MOTORSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL




----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

:biggrin:


----------



## kikou-no

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 21 2010, 12:40 AM~17842983
> *TODO BIEN  GRACIAS A DIOS  AQUI HECHANDOLE GANAS , QUE DICE SAN DIEGO TODO BIEN.
> 
> HEY GUEY NO TIENES TV O QUE PEDO YA PARECES CONEJO GUEY  , COMO SEA  TE FELICITO CUIDATE HOMIE   :biggrin:
> *


nomas tengo dos no mames ya keria mi heredero el kikin :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

NEW BASES AT NEW LOCK UP  :biggrin: 














































AT1 KUSTOM SUSPENSION WORK  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by kikou-no_@Jun 23 2010, 01:59 AM~17863510
> *nomas tengo dos no mames ya keria mi heredero el kikin  :biggrin:
> *



ESTA BIEN , YO SOLO DECIA QUE BUENO QUE ESTA TODO BIEN DISFRUTANDO DE SAN DIEGO , QUE DICEN TUS HOMIES DE BOTOMS UP YA ANDAN BRINCANDO ALTO O SIGUEN CHIPPIANDO.

QUE PASO CON TU 63 Y EL 65 CONVERTIBLE TODABIA LOS TIENES , MANDAME UNAS FOTOS DE ELLOS GUEY , SE MIRABA CHINGON EL 63 , Y EL 65 EN DISPLAY CON MIS PIRAMIDES . :biggrin: :biggrin: 

SALUDAME A TODOS POR ALLA CUIDATE HOMIE   :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

MODIFICATION ARM REST AT TATOO SHOP :biggrin: :biggrin: 














































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE KUSTOM SHOP


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 STREET SINGLE PUMP COMING SOON 8 BATTERIES ON 13S..... BECAREFUL HATERS ON LINCOLNS EL CAMINOS READY FOR YOU















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ALLREADY EVERY DAY  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 23 2010, 10:37 PM~17871848
> *AT1 STREET SINGLE PUMP COMING SOON  8 BATTERIES  ON 13S..... BECAREFUL HATERS  ON LINCOLNS EL CAMINOS  READY FOR YOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS  ALLREADY  EVERY DAY    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AT1 MOTORSPORT STREET SWEEPER   














































BE READY COMING FOR YOU  :biggrin:


----------



## kikou-no

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 23 2010, 02:12 AM~17863677
> *ESTA BIEN  , YO SOLO DECIA  QUE BUENO QUE ESTA TODO BIEN  DISFRUTANDO  DE SAN DIEGO ,  QUE DICEN TUS HOMIES DE BOTOMS UP YA ANDAN BRINCANDO ALTO O SIGUEN CHIPPIANDO.
> 
> QUE PASO CON TU 63  Y EL 65 CONVERTIBLE TODABIA LOS TIENES , MANDAME UNAS FOTOS DE ELLOS GUEY , SE MIRABA CHINGON EL 63 , Y EL 65 EN DISPLAY  CON MIS PIRAMIDES . :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> SALUDAME A TODOS POR ALLA CUIDATE HOMIE     :biggrin:
> *


ami camarada no le gusta meterle peso alos los carros pero ya ba a salir mi carro es una sorpresa para show de la gente y ba a pegar alto chepe el 65 todavia lo tengo


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 23 2010, 04:19 AM~17863691
> *MODIFICATION  ARM REST  AT TATOO SHOP :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE KUSTOM SHOP
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

LAMBO DOORS ITS DONE  :biggrin: :biggrin: 















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP   :biggrin:


----------



## kikou-no

chepe hai te va una probadita este carro va a estar chingon chasis moldeado cromo y pegando alto esta semana lo metemos en mi carro kieres un carro pesado te ago un carro pesado te espero en la gente peroke sea tu carro :biggrin:


----------



## kikou-no

estoy jugando chepe tu sabes ke tubimos tienpos bien fiermes cuando andavamos todos :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## at1hina

Hola Tono! :biggrin: Como estas! Ocupado por lo visto! Mire a mi papa en uno de tus fotos! Que padre que sigan en contacto, es obvio que te aprecia mucho, igual que yo! Que tengas un excelente dia carino! :wave: </span>




<span style=\'color:blue\'>JoAnn


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by kikou-no_@Jun 25 2010, 02:52 AM~17883136
> *chepe hai te va una probadita este carro va a estar chingon chasis moldeado cromo y pegando alto esta semana lo metemos en mi carro kieres un carro pesado te ago un carro pesado te espero en la gente peroke sea tu carro  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 se ve chingon guey hay la llevas ya es hora de que salga que no, de seguro va a pegar bien que bueno homie hechale ganas.

alrato les caigo por alla y te hecho una llamada estoy haciendo un cadillac , no mas que gracias a dios tengo bastante trabajo y no he podido pegarle mucho.

apenas esta semana voy a trabajar ya en el frame , pero el body work ya casi queda , le hice uno que otro ajuste al body , ya ves que loco estoy algo como lo de la wagon pero mas moderno y mas efectivo.

va a ser radical y haber que pasa con el tine que hacer 100 + para ir para halla y darles carrilla .

haver que pasa ya vez cuando saque la wagon quien le ganaba como single pump , ya vez hay carros de lowrider rules que todabia ni pegan lo que hace como 5 anos pegamos con la wagon .

eso te consta a ti , pero ya vez hay que sacarles otra novedad a los envidiosos para que tengan de que hablar :biggrin: 

como sea homie ahi estamos a tus ordens cuidate .


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by kikou-no_@Jun 25 2010, 02:55 AM~17883152
> *estoy jugando chepe tu sabes ke tubimos tienpos  bien fiermes cuando andavamos todos  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ESO NI COMO OLVIDARLO DESDE MEXICALI , EL CENTRO VALLE IMPERIAL , LOS ANGELES , FRESNO , LAS VEGAS , SAN DIEGO ,ANDABAMOS DE VAGOS HACIENDO DESMADRE A DONDE LLEGABAMOS HACIAMOS LENA TE ACUERDAS CON EL 63 Y LA WAGON . :biggrin:  

QUE TIEMPOS TAN BUENOS COMO SEA SON EXPERIENCIAS Y RECUERDOS COMO SEA HOMIE HAY TAMOS HECHANDOLE PUTASOS Y PURO PA DELANTE Y QUE VIVA MEXICALI CABRONES. :biggrin: 

O QUE YA SE TE OLVIDO QUE ERAS DE LA INFO DE MEXICALI PUTILLO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Jun 25 2010, 07:56 AM~17883817
> *Hola Tono!  :biggrin: Como estas! Ocupado por lo visto!  Mire a mi papa en uno de tus fotos! Que padre que sigan en contacto, es obvio que te aprecia mucho, igual que yo!  Que tengas un excelente dia carino! :wave: </span>
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>JoAnn
> *


 HAY ANDAMOS GRACIAS A DIOS HAY TRABAJOPARA ENTRETENERSE UN RATITO , SI TU PAPA DE VEZ EN CUANDO ANDA POR AQUI , SE LE APRECIA AL IGUAL QUE ATI .

ABER QUE HACEMOS CON SU NUEVA MOTO , PINTARLE UNA FLAMAS O PONERLE HIDROS O BAGS A VER QUE SE NOS OCURRE :biggrin: 

CUIDATE GRACIAS POR TODO.


----------



## rollin-hard

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 25 2010, 06:00 PM~17888567
> *se ve chingon guey hay la llevas ya es hora de que salga  que no, de seguro va a pegar bien que bueno homie hechale ganas.
> 
> alrato les caigo por alla y te hecho una llamada  estoy haciendo un cadillac , no mas que gracias a dios tengo bastante trabajo y no he podido pegarle mucho.
> 
> apenas esta semana  voy a trabajar ya en el frame  , pero el body work ya casi queda , le hice uno que otro ajuste al body  , ya ves que loco estoy algo  como lo de la wagon pero  mas moderno y mas efectivo.
> 
> va a ser radical  y haber que pasa con el  tine que hacer 100 + para ir para halla y darles carrilla .
> 
> haver que pasa ya vez cuando saque la wagon quien le ganaba como single pump , ya vez hay carros de lowrider rules que todabia ni pegan lo que hace  como  5 anos pegamos con la wagon .
> 
> eso te consta a ti  , pero ya vez  hay que sacarles otra novedad a los envidiosos para que tengan de que hablar :biggrin:
> 
> como sea homie ahi estamos  a tus ordens cuidate  .
> *


nomas que este terminado para magnificos :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jun 25 2010, 07:18 PM~17888671
> *nomas que este terminado para magnificos  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kikou-no

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 25 2010, 06:10 PM~17888634
> *ESO NI COMO OLVIDARLO DESDE MEXICALI , EL CENTRO VALLE IMPERIAL , LOS ANGELES , FRESNO , LAS VEGAS  , SAN DIEGO ,ANDABAMOS DE VAGOS HACIENDO DESMADRE A DONDE LLEGABAMOS HACIAMOS LENA TE ACUERDAS CON EL 63 Y LA WAGON . :biggrin:
> 
> QUE TIEMPOS  TAN BUENOS  COMO SEA  SON EXPERIENCIAS  Y RECUERDOS  COMO SEA HOMIE HAY TAMOS  HECHANDOLE PUTASOS Y PURO PA DELANTE Y QUE VIVA MEXICALI CABRONES. :biggrin:
> 
> O QUE YA SE TE OLVIDO QUE ERAS DE LA INFO DE MEXICALI  PUTILLO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


klaro keno se me olvida de donde soy de info de chicali suerte aber cuando te echas una buelta al rato chepe


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 MOTORSPORTS WORKING HARD   :biggrin: :biggrin: 














































THE BEST FUCK THE REST :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

ONE MORE AT1 KUSTOM SUSPENSION WORK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 26 2010, 01:14 AM~17891122
> *ONE MORE AT1 KUSTOM SUSPENSION WORK :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



FIRST STEP  














































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money




----------



## AT1in2009

PROJECT AIR BAGS ON TRAILER FOR MOTORCYCLE :biggrin: :biggrin: 






























AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE KUSTOM SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

SUNDAY DAY OFF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
























































ONE DAY OF REST ON AT1 MOTORSPORTS   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

HOSES IN NOW IN STOCK AT AT1 MOTORSPORTS , 1/2 AND 3/8 ,3 ,4,6 ,14 ,10 FTS, HY PRESSURE.  













































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

DO YOU NEED HYDRAULICS COMPONENTS???????

FITTINGS , SLOW DOWNS , CHECK VALVES, DUMPS ITALIANS, ADEX AND PARKER COMPONENTS.

THE BEST HYDRAULICS COMPONENTS YOU CAN POSSIBLY OWN!!!!!!!!!!!
















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

1962 IMPALA BUMPER GUARD OG , NO REPRODUCCTION 180 DOLLARS  :biggrin: 




















AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy




----------



## AT1in2009

MONDAY ON AT1 MOTORSPORTS :biggrin:  















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

KUSTOM LOCK UP ITS DONE  :biggrin: 
















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 29 2010, 02:30 AM~17914405
> *KUSTOM LOCK UP  ITS DONE   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP     :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 OK ITS DONE BASES ON FRAME :biggrin: 












































IM DONE FOR TODAY , IM SO FUCKEN TIRED ,TIME TO GO TO BED GOOD NITE HATERS AND FRIENDS  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 29 2010, 02:03 AM~17914557
> *OK ITS DONE BASES  ON FRAME :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM DONE FOR TODAY ,  IM SO FUCKEN TIRED ,TIME TO GO TO BED GOOD NITE HATERS  AND FRIENDS   :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *



 CLEAN WORK!!!


----------



## AT1in2009

STEP 2 MOLDED SUSPENSION  :biggrin: 
















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$

:0


----------



## H-town Caddi

funny shit pinche diablito :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 30 2010, 02:21 AM~17924383
> *STEP 2 MOLDED SUSPENSION   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP     :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 CLEAN AND POLISH TIME   :biggrin: :biggrin: 













































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 26 2010, 07:22 PM~17894999
> *PROJECT AIR BAGS ON TRAILER  FOR MOTORCYCLE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE KUSTOM SHOP   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 26 2010, 07:22 PM~17894999
> *PROJECT AIR BAGS ON TRAILER  FOR MOTORCYCLE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE KUSTOM SHOP   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AT1in2009

MR RAMIRO YOUR PUMP ITS READY WELCOME TO NEW TECNOLOGY  :biggrin:


















AT1 MOTORSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE MORE STEP MOTOR ITS DONE  :biggrin: 














































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 19 2010, 08:21 PM~17834815
> *NEXT  PROJECT ON LINE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRACIAS DIOS POR TODAS TUS BENDICIONES
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AT1in2009

FRIDAY IN AT1 LATER WORKING ON FRAME  :biggrin: 














































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

NEED A KUSTOM MOLDED SHOW FRAME????? COME SEE US AT AT1MOTORSPORTS , HOUSTON LOWRIDER RESOURSE  :biggrin: 














































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

ANOTHER SATISFIED CUSTOMER FULLY WRAPPED KUSTOM FRAME, KUSTOM LOCK UP AND KUSTOM ADJUSTABLE TRILING ARMAS , READY FOR CHROME.   :biggrin: :biggrin: 














































THANKS FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT BIG HOMIES ROLLERZ ONLY 
AT1 YOUR ONE STOP SHOP AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## AT1in2009

NOW AVAILABLE KUSTOM SWITCH PANEL AND KUSTOM BATS  



















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP AND HOUSTON LOWRIDER RESOURSE   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

IN STOCK VOL 18 SECOND 2 NONE, ROLLIN LOWRIDER VIDEOS




















AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR HOUSTON LOWRIDER RESOURSE  :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:thumbsup:


----------



## AT1in2009

THIS WEEK S PROJECT: SUICIDE HOOD , SUICIDE TRUNK AND MINOR HIDRAULIC WORK  :biggrin: 





























AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow




----------



## AT1in2009

CLEAN HOUSE , READY FOR WORK TOMMORROW............  :biggrin: 




















SANTOS TUNE UP TIME, NEW COILS , NEW SEALS ON REAR CILINDERS , TEXAS CRIMINAL CADI  :biggrin: 




























AT1 MOTORSPORTS ON DAY OFF  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 MOTORSPORTS WORKING HARD  :biggrin: 













































LITTLE ADVANCE TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 6 2010, 09:33 PM~17978219
> *AT1 MOTORSPORTS WORKING HARD   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LITTLE ADVANCE  TODAY  :biggrin:
> *


WORKING HARD PART 2




































http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/RCA_0460.JPG[/IMG
AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP ;) :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life

hoppers4life, bighpdavis

WAT UP BIG DAWG!!!!!


----------



## hoppers4life

QUE ROLLO MAGIC!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life

hoppers4life, AT1in2009


----------



## AT1in2009

hoppers4life

QUE UNDA HOMIE


----------



## AT1in2009

HAVIN STOCK MAKES INSTALLATION IN 4 HRS.

EVERITHING IN STOCK , EXTENDED A ARMS , NEW BUSHINGS , BALL JOINTS , POWER BALLS , COILS ,NUTS AND BOLTS  :biggrin: 














































NEXT HRS BATTERI RACK :biggrin: :biggrin: 

AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 6 2010, 10:33 PM~17978219
> *AT1 MOTORSPORTS WORKING HARD   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LITTLE ADVANCE  TODAY  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 7 2010, 12:53 AM~17980363
> *HAVIN STOCK MAKES INSTALLATION IN 4 HRS.
> 
> EVERITHING IN STOCK , EXTENDED A ARMS , NEW BUSHINGS ,  BALL JOINTS , POWER BALLS ,  COILS ,NUTS AND BOLTS   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT HRS BATTERI RACK  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS  ONE STOP SHOP  AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> *




















  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

kikou-no

QUE ONDA PUTILLO COMO ESTA SAN DIEGO :biggrin:


----------



## 80cutty

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 7 2010, 12:30 AM~17980586
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lokking good..


----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 7 2010, 12:53 AM~17980363
> *HAVIN STOCK MAKES INSTALLATION IN 4 HRS.
> 
> EVERITHING IN STOCK , EXTENDED A ARMS , NEW BUSHINGS ,  BALL JOINTS , POWER BALLS ,  COILS ,NUTS AND BOLTS   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT HRS BATTERI RACK  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS  ONE STOP SHOP  AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Jul 7 2010, 09:57 AM~17982457
> *
> *


Looks like ur gona be hittin them switches pretty soon homie :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 7 2010, 11:38 AM~17982731
> *Looks like ur gona be hittin them switches pretty soon homie :0  :thumbsup:
> *


yup ... :biggrin:  To bad I cant have a frame like yours !! lol no ****


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Jul 7 2010, 10:56 AM~17982871
> *yup ... :biggrin:   To bad I cant have a frame like yours !! lol no ****
> *


lol, its all good homie, as long we all can roll cruisin


----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 7 2010, 01:35 PM~17983473
> *lol, its all good homie,  as long we all can roll cruisin
> *


hopefully should be ready for the next cruise


----------



## AT1in2009

NEW STYLE WATER FAUCET SLOW DOWNS , CHECK VALVES , STAINLESS STEEL ,FOR SHOW TRUNKS , NOW IN STOCK.
AT YOUR ONE STOP SHOP AT1 MOTORSPORTS   




































REMEMBER ADVANCE TECNOLOGY


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 7 2010, 11:35 AM~17983473
> *lol, its all good homie,  as long we all can roll cruisin
> *



DONT U HAVE WORK TOO BE DOING??? :biggrin: SUNDAY AROUND THE CORNER!!!!!


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Jul 7 2010, 10:10 PM~17988430
> *hopefully should be ready for the next cruise
> *


 I ALREADY DID MY PART BRING ME THE REST OF THE PARTS SOON AND ULL BE HITTING SWITCHES.

CUZ U NEED TO BREAK THEM COILS IN AT THE CRUISE  :biggrin: 





































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE HOMIE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 7 2010, 11:38 AM~17982731
> *Looks like ur gona be hittin them switches pretty soon homie :0  :thumbsup:
> *



A WHATS UP WUEY , TODAY THEY ASKED ME IF THIS WAS UR CAR ??

I WONDER WHY??????????



























FRYDAY OR MONDAY YOUR PARTS SHOULD BE THERE .
HOMIE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 8 2010, 12:26 AM~17989735
> *I ALREADY DID MY PART BRING ME THE REST OF THE PARTS SOON AND ULL BE HITTING SWITCHES.
> 
> CUZ U NEED TO BREAK THEM COILS IN AT THE CRUISE   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS  AT YOUR SERVICE HOMIE   :biggrin:
> *


 BATTERY RACK ITS DONE READY TO PAINT  :biggrin: 














































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 7 2010, 11:44 PM~17989831
> *A WHATS UP WUEY , TODAY THEY ASKED ME IF  THIS WAS UR CAR ??
> 
> I WONDER WHY??????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRYDAY OR MONDAY YOUR PARTS SHOULD BE THERE .
> HOMIE    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: orale homie ya esta


----------



## AT1in2009

NEXT G BODY : KUSTOM FULLY WRAPPED FRAME AND KUSTOM SUSPENSION WORK IN LINE  :biggrin: :biggrin: 



















GRACIAS DIOS POR TODO LO QUE ME ESTAS DEVOLVIENDO :biggrin: :biggrin:   

AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE KUSTOM SHOP AT YOUR SERVICE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

HARD LINE ITS DONE READY TO POLISH  :biggrin: 















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

ONE MORE DAY OF HARD WORK ON AT1 MOTORSPORTS  :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 9 2010, 01:11 AM~17999944
> *ONE MORE  DAY OF HARD WORK ON AT1 MOTORSPORTS    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## AT1in2009

DETAIL TIME ,AND HIDROS TUNE UP ,GEATING IT READY FOR SHOW TOMORROW  :biggrin:





































AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

MR CLAY UR CAR IS READY FOR PICK UP TOMORROW AT 7:OO AM.
DETAIL IS DONE , HAND GLAZE , CHOME POLISH ON UNDERCARRIAGE , POLISH EXTERIOR MOLDINGS , INTERIOR , TRUNCK, AND WINDOWS , READY FOR SHOW TOMORROW .  :biggrin: 















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

THE CADI SHOP  :biggrin: 














































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:0


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

:thumbsup:


----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Jul 11 2010, 08:47 PM~18020024
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppers4life

SE MIRA BIEN EL NEGOCIO


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT ITS NEW LOCATION SAME PLACE DIFFERENT BUILDING RIGHT BEHIND OLD BUILDING,  :biggrin: 















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life

NO MAMES GUEY , YA TIENES LA LUZ PUESTA!!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## at1hina

*Se ve con madre Tonio! Ya ves SOLITO todo puedes!
saludos!
xoxoxo
JoAnn :wave: *


----------



## Lord Goofy

:0


----------



## AT1in2009

FRAMES IN STOCK READY FOR WRAP. G BODY , CADILLACS AND IMPALA X FRAMES  :biggrin: 




















NEXT IN LINE  :biggrin: 



















AT1 MOTORSPORT TOP OF THE LINE   :biggrin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

:biggrin: HERE I COME........ :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

AB CADILLAC ADVANCE IN TRUNK  :biggrin: 















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 13 2010, 12:45 PM~18035573
> *:0
> *


They ready to do your installation homie when u ready


----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 14 2010, 11:02 PM~18050177
> *AB CADILLAC ADVANCE IN TRUNK   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94




----------



## BigBoi72

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 15 2010, 12:02 AM~18050177
> *AB CADILLAC ADVANCE IN TRUNK   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP   :biggrin:
> *


Almost finished :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: RFFR


----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Jul 15 2010, 02:21 AM~18051285
> *im next in line :biggrin:  :h5:
> *


----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by BigBoi72_@Jul 15 2010, 06:52 AM~18051701
> *Almost finished  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  RFFR
> *


Ab forgot to say THX for dat good azz GUMBO !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

next to get redone by at1 motorsports


----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Jul 15 2010, 01:19 PM~18054124
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next to get redone by at1 motorsports
> *


dat would make a nice addition to our chapter :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi72

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Jul 15 2010, 02:19 PM~18054124
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next to get redone by at1 motorsports
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

> _Originally posted by BigBoi72_@Jul 15 2010, 04:03 PM~18055006
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x3... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hydrocity903

hey homies i got a car that i want to leaf and pinstrip, do yall know anybody in H-town that does some good work and their numbers uffin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Jul 15 2010, 07:42 PM~18056902
> *hey homies i got a car that i want to leaf and pinstrip, do yall know anybody in H-town that does some good work and their numbers uffin:
> *


*SIC713*

832-372-0874


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94




----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jul 15 2010, 06:04 PM~18057062
> *SIC713
> 
> 832-372-0874
> *


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Jul 15 2010, 06:42 PM~18056902
> *hey homies i got a car that i want to leaf and pinstrip, do yall know anybody in H-town that does some good work and their numbers uffin:
> *


 U WANT SOME REAL PINSTRIPE AND LEAFING THAT WONT FALL OFF AND B STRAINGHT , I REFER U TO MY HOMIE PISTOLERO 832 848 5518

PISTOLEROS PINSTRIPE AND DESIGN TOP OF THE LINE

  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

ha


----------



## 80cutty

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 16 2010, 12:14 PM~18062134
> *U WANT SOME REAL PINSTRIPE AND LEAFING THAT WONT FALL OFF AND B STRAINGHT , I REFER  U TO MY HOMIE PISTOLERO 832 848 5518
> 
> PISTOLEROS PINSTRIPE AND DESIGN  TOP OF THE LINE
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Jul 15 2010, 08:11 AM~18051979
> *Ab forgot to say THX for dat good azz GUMBO !!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


X 100 VERY GOOD GUMBO BIG HOMIE THX :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Jul 16 2010, 11:02 AM~18060847
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what i want Toni
> :biggrin:
> *


*wtf*


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

WHEN DID DAT CADDY CATCH FIRE?AND WHO'S? THATS FUKD UP....


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Jul 16 2010, 07:11 PM~18064513
> *WHEN DID DAT CADDY CATCH FIRE?AND WHO'S? THATS FUKD UP....
> *


thats my old caddy got fire back in 04,posting it to show at1 the color combo i want for my next 85 fleet.....


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

just drop of my caddy at at1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Jul 17 2010, 02:11 PM~18069049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just drop of my caddy at at1 :thumbsup:
> *



*GOOD CHOICE*.........


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

thanks bro,i tried the rest now ill try the best


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Jul 17 2010, 01:11 PM~18069049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just drop of my caddy at at1 :thumbsup:
> *



MR.FLEETWOOD 94 UR CAR IS NOW IN THE NEW SURGERY ROOM  :biggrin: :biggrin: 




























AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

THANKS GOD FOR EVERYTING NEW SHOP AND FULL HOUSE :thumbsup: :rimshot:  :biggrin: 














































AT1 MOTORSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE   :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1in2009, phatcity214, Mack10, hoppers4lifeSUP TEAM MEMBER  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:worship: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 17 2010, 08:42 PM~18071815
> *AT1in2009, phatcity214, Mack10, hoppers4lifeSUP TEAM MEMBER   :biggrin:
> *



k rollo homie, se mira con madre el shop co todos los carros adentro!!!!  

TE VA A IR MUNCHO MEJOR AHI...


----------



## switches4life




----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 14 2010, 11:02 PM~18050177
> *AB CADILLAC ADVANCE IN TRUNK   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP   :biggrin:
> *



AT1 SOUND DEPARTMENT

NEXT STEP PAIT AND MATCH SUBWOOFERS , INSTALLATION OF SPEAKERS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   


























AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

FINALY READY TO START WORKING THIS WEEK, AT THE NEW SHOP,SOUND ,MICRO , TABLES , TOOLS, AND TEAM MILLER ( WELDERS AND PLASMA ) EQUIPMENT IN PLACE READY FOR USE ........................  :biggrin: 





























AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

:biggrin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

ya'll need to get 2 wk.... :biggrin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

JUST SEEN IT WITH MY OWN 2 EYES....SOME OF THAT SHIT HAS 2 MOVE AROUND....WE NEED ROOM 4 SOME REAL LOWRIDERS....... :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Jul 17 2010, 01:11 PM~18069049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just drop of my caddy at at1 :thumbsup:
> *


LITTLE ADVANCE CADILLAC  :biggrin: 














































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 21 2010, 01:02 AM~18099738
> *LITTLE ADVANCE  CADILLAC   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP   :biggrin:
> *


 LITTLE ADVANCE 2













































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 18 2010, 09:52 AM~18073693
> *
> *


 MR BOILER ,YOUR PARTS AND LOWER A -ARMS ARE REINFORCED AND MOLDED READY FOR ENGRAVING AND CHROME , YOU COULD COME PICK THEM UP THERE READY.














































AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

MR AB YUOR CAR IS NOW READY FOR CHAIN BRIDGE TOMORROW MORNING  :biggrin: 



























AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## kikou-no

ya bete a dormir joto :biggrin:


----------



## kikou-no

te vvoy a dar gas puto :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by kikou-no_@Jul 21 2010, 02:37 AM~18100030
> *te vvoy a dar gas puto  :biggrin:
> *


 CON QUE APOCO YA QUEDO EL CUTLAS VOY A IR AL SHOW DE LA GENTE PARA DARTE EN LA MADRE CON EL LINCOLN ***** QUE ESTA EN LAS FOTOS AGARRATE PUTILLO Y NI TODO SAN DIEGO TE VA PODER AYUDAR OK.  :biggrin:


----------



## kikou-no

pero ke sea tu carro puto :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by kikou-no_@Jul 21 2010, 02:36 AM~18100028
> *ya bete a dormir joto :biggrin:
> *


HEY GUEY TU SABES QUE EL MEJOR NUNCA DESCANSA , CUANDO LOS DEMAS DUERMEN YO ESTOY FIRME.

CUANDO LOS DEMAS LO ESTAN SONANDO , YO LO ESTOY TRABAJANDO HACIENDOLO REALIDAD :biggrin: :biggrin: 

QUE ONDA PUTILLO TODO BIEN QUE DICE NOEMI TODA CONTENTA CON SU NUEVO RETONO.

HEY GUEY EL SR DEL CHICANO PARK QUE TIENE LAS PARTES DE IMPALA TODABIA ESTA AHI CONSIGEME EL TELEFONO NECESITO PARTES PARA 61 Y 63 CONVERTIBLES HABLAME CUANDO TENGAS EL NUMERO OK HOMIE GRACIAS CUIDATE. :biggrin:


----------



## kikou-no

ya vete a dormir :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by kikou-no_@Jul 21 2010, 02:45 AM~18100046
> *pero ke sea tu carro puto  :biggrin:
> *


 NO SEAS CULO GUEY COMO SEA YO LO ARME , COMO SEA EN NEW YEAR PIC NIC DE MAJESTIC HAY NOS VEMOS CON ALGO MIO RADICAL O SINGLE VOY HACER UN 60 IMPALA Y UN CADILLAC PARA HACERTE HOUSE CALL EN SANDIEGO PUTILLO OK


----------



## kikou-no

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 21 2010, 01:48 AM~18100055
> *HEY GUEY TU SABES QUE EL MEJOR NUNCA DESCANSA , CUANDO LOS DEMAS DUERMEN YO ESTOY  FIRME.
> 
> CUANDO LOS DEMAS  LO ESTAN SONANDO , YO LO ESTOY TRABAJANDO HACIENDOLO  REALIDAD  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> QUE ONDA PUTILLO TODO BIEN  QUE  DICE  NOEMI  TODA CONTENTA CON SU NUEVO RETONO.
> 
> HEY GUEY  EL SR DEL CHICANO PARK QUE TIENE LAS PARTES DE IMPALA TODABIA ESTA AHI  CONSIGEME EL TELEFONO NECESITO  PARTES PARA  61 Y 63 CONVERTIBLES HABLAME CUANDO TENGAS EL NUMERO OK HOMIE GRACIAS CUIDATE. :biggrin:
> *


ese senor es bien carrero y casi no tiene nada ya agarre un 60 convertible ke boy ha hacer el otro ano cuando se mejore todo mejor mi numero 858-5686414


----------



## kikou-no

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 21 2010, 01:51 AM~18100076
> *NO SEAS CULO GUEY COMO SEA YO LO ARME , COMO SEA  EN NEW YEAR PIC NIC DE MAJESTIC HAY NOS VEMOS CON ALGO MIO  RADICAL O SINGLE  VOY HACER UN 60 IMPALA  Y UN CADILLAC PARA HACERTE HOUSE CALL EN SANDIEGO  PUTILLO OK
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: calmate maton


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by kikou-no_@Jul 21 2010, 02:52 AM~18100080
> *ese senor es bien carrero y casi no tiene nada ya agarre un 60 convertible  ke boy ha hacer el otro ano cuando se mejore todo mejor mi numero 858-5686414
> *


 OK GRACIAS SE LLAMABA DAN O ALGO ASI QUE NO


----------



## kikou-no

ya me boy hacer ninos mejor hai te miro al rato ke estes bien :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by kikou-no_@Jul 21 2010, 02:55 AM~18100091
> *ya me boy hacer ninos mejor hai te miro al rato ke estes bien  :biggrin:
> *


 YA CALMATE PINCHE CONEJO :biggrin: :biggrin: 

OK HOMIE CUIDATE SALUDOS ALA FAMILIA COMO EXTRANO MEXICALI , SAN DIEGO Y LOS ANGELES COMO SEA AHITAMOS HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:0


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :0


----------



## BigBoi72

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 21 2010, 03:34 AM~18100024
> *MR AB YUOR CAR IS NOW READY FOR  CHAIN BRIDGE TOMORROW MORNING   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by BigBoi72_@Jul 21 2010, 06:40 AM~18100475
> *
> *


 MORE ADVANCE :biggrin: 













































AT1 MOTORSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

MORE STRIP TIME AT AT1 MOTORSPORTS  :biggrin: 













































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 22 2010, 02:18 AM~18109534
> *MORE STRIP TIME AT AT1 MOTORSPORTS   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP   :biggrin:
> *


OLD PAINT JOB WAS DONE WITH MASKED MOLDINGS ON CAR NO NO NO...............














































AT1 MOTORSPORTS WE PREP TO METAL OK  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: hno: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looking good bro ,i now i made the rite choice at1


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Jul 22 2010, 02:53 AM~18109597
> *:0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  hno:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: looking good bro ,i now i made the rite choice  at1
> *


THATS IT FOR TODAY HOMIE , TOMORROW WE WILL CONTINUE  :biggrin:


----------



## Rolling Chevys

nice work homie, hey meza looks like you did make the right choice :0 :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

WE ARE OFFICIALY OPEN AT THE NEW SHOP .
SAME SPOT BUILDING E 9 , 10 .

AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

SE VE QUE TIENES MUCHO TRABAJO HOMIE :biggrin:  SALUDOS


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 21 2010, 03:25 AM~18100003
> *MR BOILER  ,YOUR  PARTS AND LOWER A -ARMS ARE REINFORCED AND MOLDED READY FOR  ENGRAVING AND CHROME , YOU COULD COME PICK  THEM UP THERE READY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn




----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 23 2010, 01:43 PM~18123341
> *SE VE QUE TIENES MUCHO TRABAJO HOMIE  :biggrin:   SALUDOS
> *


 HAY ALGO , HAY QUE ESTAR ENTRETENIDO HACIENDO LO QUE NOS GUSTA .

GRACIAS HOMIE COMO ESTA EL CALORON TERMONUCLEAR DE MXLI. :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

SUICIDE HOOD ,SUICIDE TRUNK IS DONE...............

ANOTHER KUSTOM JOB AT YOUR LOCAL LOWRIDER ONE STOP SHOP .

AT1 MOTORSPORTS   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Jul 22 2010, 01:53 AM~18109597
> *:0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  hno:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: looking good bro ,i now i made the rite choice  at1
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy




----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

:biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

BLACK WIDOW BEFORE HARD LINES :biggrin: :biggrin: 




































AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR LOWRIDER ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 25 2010, 01:44 AM~18134506
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 NICE HOMIE :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 22 2010, 02:26 AM~18109556
> *OLD PAINT JOB WAS  DONE WITH MASKED MOLDINGS ON CAR NO NO NO...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS WE PREP TO METAL  OK   :biggrin:
> *


 LITTLE MORE ADVANCE  :biggrin: 













































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 26 2010, 09:32 PM~18148310
> *LITTLE MORE ADVANCE   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP
> *


ADVANCE 2





































AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR LOWRIDER ONE STOP SHOP


----------



## duceoutdaroof

TONIO MY CABLE COMES IN TOMORROW AND I WILL TAKE YOU THAT AND MY BATTERIES READY TO BE INSTALLED SO WE CAN GET THE CAR OUT TO MAKE ROOM FOR GOOFY'S CADDY RIGHT? :biggrin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

:nono: ....*I'M THE NEXT BIG DOG*.......lol.....


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 26 2010, 03:24 PM~18144801
> *BLACK WIDOW BEFORE  HARD LINES   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR LOWRIDER ONE STOP SHOP   :biggrin:
> *


HARD LINE ITS DONE READY TO POLISH IN ONE DAY , BLACK WIDOW READY TO SHOW  :biggrin: 












































AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR LOWRIDER ONE STOP SHOP   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94




----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Jul 26 2010, 09:22 PM~18148927
> *TONIO MY CABLE COMES IN TOMORROW AND I WILL TAKE YOU THAT AND MY BATTERIES READY TO BE INSTALLED SO WE CAN GET THE CAR OUT TO MAKE ROOM FOR GOOFY'S CADDY RIGHT?  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 27 2010, 05:18 AM~18151193
> *:0
> *


Jus sayin :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Jul 27 2010, 08:19 AM~18152169
> *Jus sayin  :biggrin:
> *


GETTING CLOSE HOMIE..


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 27 2010, 03:43 AM~18150996
> *HARD LINE ITS DONE READY TO POLISH IN ONE DAY , BLACK WIDOW READY TO SHOW   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR LOWRIDER ONE STOP SHOP     :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE CURLY THANKS FOR ALL UR SUPPORT AT THE NEW SHOP , U HAVE ALL THE SUPPORT FROM AT1 , HOPEFULLY U LIKE THE SURPRISE OF MAGIC FROM AT1 IN YOUR TRUNK, WERE THERE CARNAL FOR ANYTHING YOU NEED .

AT1 MOTORSPORTS  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

NEW PROJECTS OF THE WEEK :biggrin: :biggrin: 














































AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 27 2010, 09:16 PM~18159023
> *WHATS UP HOMIE CURLY THANKS FOR ALL UR SUPPORT AT THE NEW SHOP , U HAVE ALL THE SUPPORT FROM AT1 , HOPEFULLY U LIKE  THE SURPRISE OF MAGIC FROM AT1 IN YOUR TRUNK,  WERE THERE CARNAL FOR ANYTHING YOU NEED .
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS   :biggrin:
> *


Thats whats up !!!


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 27 2010, 10:31 PM~18159198
> *NEW PROJECTS  OF THE WEEK :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP   :biggrin:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 26 2010, 09:38 PM~18148371
> *ADVANCE 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR LOWRIDER ONE STOP SHOP
> *


MORE ADVANCE :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 28 2010, 10:32 PM~18169710
> *MORE ADVANCE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MORE ADVANCE  :biggrin: 





































AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

LITTLE RIENFORCE ON G BODY  :biggrin: 






































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 28 2010, 11:32 PM~18169710
> *MORE ADVANCE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

:biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Jul 26 2010, 10:22 PM~18148927
> *TONIO MY CABLE COMES IN TOMORROW AND I WILL TAKE YOU THAT AND MY BATTERIES READY TO BE INSTALLED SO WE CAN GET THE CAR OUT TO MAKE ROOM FOR GOOFY'S CADDY RIGHT?  :biggrin:
> *


LITTLE ADVANCE FRANK  :biggrin: 














































AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 29 2010, 09:34 PM~18180461
> *LITTLE ADVANCE FRANK    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 80cutty

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 29 2010, 08:34 PM~18180461
> *LITTLE ADVANCE FRANK    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP   :biggrin:
> *


looks like ur an official rollers only shop...


----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by 80cutty_@Jul 29 2010, 09:58 PM~18180823
> *looks like ur an official rollers only shop...
> *


 :biggrin: I ordered the cable he's just doing the install...He's open to any club, solo riders or anybody who wants work done...


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by 80cutty_@Jul 29 2010, 09:58 PM~18180823
> *looks like ur an official rollers only shop...
> *



AT1 MOTORSPORTS IS AT YOUR SERVICE FOR THE CITY AT HOUSTON.
ANYBODY AND EVERYBODY WELCOMED ,CAR CLUB , SINGLES ,HOPPERS ETC..........

RIGTH NOW THE MAJOROTY OF OUR CUSTOMERS ARE FROM ROLLERZ ONLY CAR CLUB ,BUT EVERYBODY GETS TRATED WITH THE SAME RESPECT , QUALITY WORK , SO WHEN YOUR READY YOUR WELCOMED 

AT1 MOTORSPORTS  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 29 2010, 11:53 PM~18182518
> *AT1 MOTORSPORTS IS AT YOUR SERVICE FOR THE CITY AT HOUSTON.
> ANYBODY AND EVERYBODY WELCOMED ,CAR CLUB , SINGLES ,HOPPERS ETC..........
> 
> RIGTH NOW THE  MAJOROTY OF OUR  CUSTOMERS ARE FROM ROLLERZ ONLY CAR CLUB ,BUT EVERYBODY GETS TRATED WITH THE SAME  RESPECT , QUALITY WORK , SO WHEN YOUR READY  YOUR WELCOMED
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Jul 29 2010, 09:51 PM~18180707
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MORE ADVANCE HOMIE TOMORROW YOUR CAR ITS READY TO STREETS  :biggrin: 





































AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:0


----------



## BigBoi72

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 30 2010, 01:01 AM~18182589
> *MORE ADVANCE HOMIE  TOMORROW YOUR CAR ITS READY TO STREETS    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP   :biggrin:
> *


Frank don't be scared to break something!!! RFFR :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 29 2010, 11:01 PM~18182589
> *MORE ADVANCE HOMIE  TOMORROW YOUR CAR ITS READY TO STREETS    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP   :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 27 2010, 03:43 AM~18150996
> *HARD LINE ITS DONE READY TO POLISH IN ONE DAY , BLACK WIDOW READY TO SHOW   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR LOWRIDER ONE STOP SHOP     :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DETAIL TIME AND HARD LINE POLISH GEATING IT READY FOR SHOW SUNDAY AT SAN ANTONIO  :biggrin: 












































AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 30 2010, 07:47 PM~18189327
> *DETAIL TIME AND HARD LINE POLISH  GEATING  IT READY FOR SHOW SUNDAY  AT SAN ANTONIO   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 LED LIGHTS FOR SHOW TRUNKS  :biggrin:



























AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR LOWRIDER ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 30 2010, 08:47 PM~18189327
> *DETAIL TIME AND HARD LINE POLISH  GEATING  IT READY FOR SHOW SUNDAY  AT SAN ANTONIO   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*YA'LL NEEDS TO WORK ON OTHER CARS...YA'LL SHOWING 2 MUCH FAVORITISM....GULFCOAST FOREVA FOREVA GULFCOAST......*


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 30 2010, 01:01 AM~18182589
> *MORE ADVANCE HOMIE  TOMORROW YOUR CAR ITS READY TO STREETS    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP   :biggrin:
> *


*FRANK U READY TO NOSE UP......HOUSE CALLS....*


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

> _Originally posted by BigBoi72_@Jul 30 2010, 09:49 AM~18184197
> *<span style='color:blue'>AT LEAST IF U DO BREAK SOMETHING.....U CAN JUMP N FRT OF THE LINE*..... :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Jul 31 2010, 12:06 AM~18191340
> *FRANK U READY TO NOSE UP......HOUSE CALLS....
> *


SUP HOMIE READY TO SAN ANTONIO
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Jul 31 2010, 12:03 AM~18191319
> *DONT BE SO MEAN !!!!!!!   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 31 2010, 01:11 AM~18191379
> *SUP HOMIE READY TO SAN ANTONIO
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*YEA...U NO HOW WE DO IT....BRING REAL LOWRIDERS TO THE TABLE....*


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Jul 31 2010, 12:25 AM~18191475
> *YEA...U NO HOW WE DO IT....BRING REAL LOWRIDERS TO THE TABLE....
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Jul 31 2010, 12:25 AM~18191475
> *YEA...U NO HOW WE DO IT....BRING REAL LOWRIDERS TO THE TABLE....
> *


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Jul 31 2010, 01:25 AM~18191475
> *YEA...U NO HOW WE DO IT....BRING REAL LOWRIDERS TO THE TABLE....
> *


 :h5:


----------



## AT1in2009

SATURDAY WORKING HARD ON AT1 MOTORSPORTS  :biggrin: 













































AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR LOWRIDER ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

*I'M HERE...... *:biggrin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 31 2010, 01:11 AM~18191379
> *SUP HOMIE READY TO SAN ANTONIO
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*I'M LIKE A PISTOL...I STAY COCKED AND READY.... *:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Jul 31 2010, 06:11 PM~18194900
> *I'M HERE...... :biggrin:
> *


me too! :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

FRANK IS READY TO THE STREETS OF HOUSTON  :biggrin: 
















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR LOWRIDER ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

READYS FOR SAN ANTONIO SHOW  :biggrin: 














































AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR LWRIDER ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:run: :run:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:biggrin: ya duermete carnal ,se mira bien todo listo par road trip..................


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT

:wave:


----------



## duceoutdaroof

1 burned out switch and a busted front hose !! In one day !! LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

uffin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 31 2010, 09:28 PM~18196108
> *READYS FOR SAN ANTONIO SHOW    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR LWRIDER ONE STOP SHOP   :biggrin:
> *


AT1 MOTORSPORTS AND ROLLERZ ONLY GULF COAST REPRESENTING HOUSTON IN SAN ANTONIO LOWRIDER SHOW  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

SAN ANTONIO PART 2














































AT1 MOTORSPORTS REPRECENTING  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

SAN ANTONIO PART 3














































AT1 MOTORSPORTS IN SAN ANTONIO  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 MOTORSPORTS PART 4















































 :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

SAN ANTONIO PART 5  :biggrin: 












































:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

SAN ANTO PART 6  :biggrin: 












































:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

SAN ANTO PART 7 :biggrin:  














































:wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

SAN ANTO PAT 8  :biggrin: 












































:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94




----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy

looking good RO and AT1


----------



## AT1in2009

SILVERADO POP DOOR BY SANTOS AT PULIDOS AUTO GLASS  :biggrin: 













































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AND PULIDOS AUTOGLASS WORKING HARD  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

POP DOORS AND SHAVING DOORS HANDLES THE RIGTH WAY ON TAHOE  :biggrin: 














































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AND PULIDOS AUTO GLASS WORKING HARD  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

FUEL PUMP REPLACEMENT TO A RACING FUEL PUMP  :biggrin:



























AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 MASCOT :wow: HANGIN AROUND :biggrin: 



















:biggrin: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:dunno:


----------



## duceoutdaroof




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:guns:


----------



## rayray73

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 27 2010, 03:43 AM~18150996
> *HARD LINE ITS DONE READY TO POLISH IN ONE DAY , BLACK WIDOW READY TO SHOW   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR LOWRIDER ONE STOP SHOP     :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats the ticket on this hardline setup


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

> _Originally posted by rayray73_@Aug 3 2010, 01:41 PM~18216825
> *whats the ticket on this hardline setup
> *


*WUT EVA U WANNA SPEND......AND HOWEVA U WANT IT*..... :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

* ............ S H O W & G O...........
Chrome Plateing and Metal Polishing**

Call me or PM me for prices.. 972-201-4184 *


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

:biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 MOTORSPORTS WORKING HARD  :biggrin: 




































 :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

SANTOS AT PULIDOS AUTO GLASS WORKING HARD  :biggrin: 












































 :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

TUNE UP BACK PUMP SEALS  :biggrin: 


























 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

y el mio carnal :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BigBoi72

Whats up Tonio you ready to go to Dallas for Low rider show sunday. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Aug 5 2010, 02:26 AM~18233956
> *y el mio carnal :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 hay va tambien estoy trabajando en el sun roof le estoy poniendo la nueva skin del roof .

te mando fotos mas tarde ok .

no te porecupes todo esta bajo control  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by BigBoi72_@Aug 5 2010, 07:09 AM~18234417
> *Whats up Tonio you ready to go to Dallas for Low rider show sunday. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YES SR LOS HOPPERS TAMBIEN  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 5 2010, 01:55 PM~18236529
> *hay va tambien  estoy trabajando en el sun roof  le estoy poniendo la nueva skin del roof  .
> 
> te mando fotos mas tarde ok    .
> 
> no te porecupes todo esta bajo  control    :biggrin:
> *


 :x: :x:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Aug 5 2010, 01:05 PM~18236613
> *:x:  :x:
> *


READY TO DALLAS :biggrin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

*WELL LETS BRING THE NOISE........ *:machinegun:


----------



## AT1in2009

THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT , YOU HAVE REACHED 30,000 VISIT !!!!!!!!!!!

AT1 MOTORSPORT YOUR LOWRIDER ONE STOP SHOP AT YOUR SERVICE :thumbsup: :rimshot: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

:biggrin: 
THIS IS HAPPENS WHEN DONT USE AT1 PISTON PUMPS , THE PRESURE IS TO HIGH TO USE ANYTHING ELSE  :biggrin: 






































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ALLREADY AT YOU SERVICE


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 5 2010, 04:58 PM~18239050
> *:biggrin:
> THIS IS HAPPENS  WHEN DONT USE AT1 PISTON PUMPS ,  THE PRESURE IS TO HIGH  TO USE ANYTHING ELSE    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS  ALLREADY AT YOU SERVICE
> *


en la madre, tronaron las tuercas


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by rayray73_@Aug 3 2010, 12:41 PM~18216825
> *whats the ticket on this hardline setup
> *


 EVER TRUNK AND SET UP IS DIFFERENT , YUO SHOULD SEN ME SOME PICS OF YOUR SET UP SO THAT I CAN GIVE YOU A REALLY GODD PRICE .

THANK HOMIE AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 5 2010, 06:02 PM~18239074
> *en la madre, tronaron las tuercas
> *


YES SR LAS 4 AL MISMO TIEMPO NOMAS AGUNTO 2 LICKS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 5 2010, 05:58 PM~18239050
> *:biggrin:
> THIS IS HAPPENS  WHEN DONT USE AT1 PISTON PUMPS ,  THE PRESURE IS TO HIGH  TO USE ANYTHING ELSE    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS  ALLREADY AT YOU SERVICE
> *


----------



## streight up

AT1 IS A FUCKIN JOKE


----------



## AT1in2009

2 NEXT CARS IN LINE   :biggrin: :biggrin: 














































AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

DO YOU NEED HARD LINE I HAVE 500 FT IN STOCK READYS FOR YOU TRUNK :biggrin:  :wow: 





































 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi72

> _Originally posted by streight up_@Aug 6 2010, 02:56 AM~18242822
> *AT1 IS A FUCKIN JOKE
> *


Look Tonio you got a new fan... Doesn't he know haters make you famous!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by streight up_@Aug 6 2010, 12:56 AM~18242822
> *AT1 IS A FUCKIN JOKE
> *


Just like u hiding behind ur screen name :uh:


----------



## AT1in2009

ITS FUNNY , PEOPLE DONT HAVE HOPPER OR PISTON PUMP BUT THERE EXPERT NOW :dunno: :twak: :buttkick: :sprint: 

THIS SHIT ITS FUNNY :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$

Que onda tono se ve bien el jale full house y puro carro chingon :wow:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 6 2010, 08:54 AM~18243858
> *Just like u hiding behind ur screen name  :uh:
> *


LOOKS LIKE A HATER UNDERCOVER :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Aug 6 2010, 12:13 PM~18245402
> *Que onda tono se ve bien el jale full house y puro carro chingon :wow:
> *


QUE ONDA HOMIE SI GRACIAS A DIOS TENGO MUCHO JALE Y LOS CARROS TAMBIEN ESTAN CHINGONES .

COMO TODO LOS PERROS SIGUEN LADRANDO ES UNA MUY BUENA SENAL DE QUE VOY AVANZANDO , LO BUENO ES QUE ELLOS ME MOTIVAN MAS.  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

FRIDAY ON AT1 MOTORSPORTS  :biggrin: 













































THANKS GOOD FOR EVERITHING  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Aug 6 2010, 12:36 PM~18245583
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *







































ESTOY TRABAJANDO EN TU SUN FOOF HACIENDOLO TRABAJAR , SI NO NI PARA QUE CORTAR EL NUEVO SKIN  .

SI NO HAY TENGO OTRO PERO QUIERO QUE TRABAJE EL TUYO PARA QUE NO GASTES OK HOMIE . DONT WORRY


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 6 2010, 12:33 PM~18245562
> *FRIDAY ON AT1 MOTORSPORTS   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS GOOD FOR EVERITHING    :biggrin:
> *


AT1 MOTORSPORTS WORKING HARD  :biggrin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

uffin: uffin:


----------



## hoppers4life

QUE ROLLO HOMIE, K DICEN LOS HATERS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Aug 6 2010, 10:30 PM~18249324
> *QUE ROLLO HOMIE, K DICEN LOS HATERS!!! :biggrin:
> *


ESOS NUNCA FALTAN , PERO LES AGRADESCO POR QUE ME MOTIVAN MAS A PREPARARME MEJOR Y DARLES EN LA MADRE  :biggrin: 

COMO SEA NO ME QUITAN EL SUENO GRACIAS A DIOS MI TRABAJO ESTA ABLANDO POR MI  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 6 2010, 01:45 PM~18245657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESTOY TRABAJANDO EN TU SUN FOOF HACIENDOLO TRABAJAR , SI NO NI PARA QUE  CORTAR EL NUEVO SKIN   .
> 
> SI NO HAY TENGO OTRO  PERO QUIERO QUE TRABAJE EL TUYO PARA QUE NO GASTES OK HOMIE . DONT WORRY
> *


 hno:    :thumbsup: todo bien carnal, dale gas.............ur tha man....................


----------



## BigBoi72

TO THE TOP... JUST FOR THE HATERS...


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 27 2010, 03:43 AM~18150996
> *HARD LINE ITS DONE READY TO POLISH IN ONE DAY , BLACK WIDOW READY TO SHOW   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR LOWRIDER ONE STOP SHOP     :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AT1 MOTORSPORTS AND ROLLERZ ONLY GULF COAST REPRECENTING ON THE LOWRIDER EXPERINCE TOUR 2010 DALLAS TEXAS TORRES EMPIRE LOWRIDER SHOW.

FIRST PLACE CURLEYS CADI ,SECOND PLACE CLAYS CADI  













































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 MOTORSPORTS ,ROLLERZ ONLY GULF COAST AND STRAIGHT OUTTA TEXAS COMUNITY SERVICE  :biggrin: 














































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 9 2010, 01:23 PM~18265412
> *AT1 MOTORSPORTS ,ROLLERZ ONLY GULF COAST AND STRAIGHT OUTTA TEXAS COMUNITY SERVICE    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE    :biggrin:
> *


PART 2















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

PICS THE LOWRIDER EXPERINCE TOUR 2010 DALLAS TEXAS 
TORRES EMPIRE LOWRIDER SHOW  :biggrin: 












































 :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 9 2010, 01:39 PM~18265550
> *PICS  THE LOWRIDER EXPERINCE TOUR 2010 DALLAS TEXAS
> TORRES EMPIRE LOWRIDER SHOW   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


PICS 2


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 9 2010, 01:41 PM~18265574
> *PICS 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PIC 3












































 :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 9 2010, 01:41 PM~18265574
> *PICS 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PICS 4













































 :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 9 2010, 01:47 PM~18265621
> *PICS  4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


PICS 5












































 :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 9 2010, 01:52 PM~18265662
> *PICS 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *















































PIC 6


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 9 2010, 01:55 PM~18265699
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIC 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 9 2010, 01:56 PM~18265711
> *
> *


PICS 7












































 :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 9 2010, 01:59 PM~18265728
> *PICS 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


PICS 8













































 :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 9 2010, 02:01 PM~18265753
> *PICS 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


PICS 9












































 :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

63 IMPALA BURN TIRES :wow: :biggrin: 


































:wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

:biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by BigBoi72_@Aug 9 2010, 09:42 AM~18264115
> *TO THE TOP... JUST FOR THE HATERS...
> *


U guys beter be ware.This guy who yall call "magic man"is not trust worthy.I wish i was just a hater talkin shit.But im not he has worked at our place so i know him personaly.Im not hiddin behind a screen name.I am Irving customz (972) 513-3752 .Im talkin from personal expereince.Somthing aint rite with this guy and soon all u guys will find that out the hard way aswell.He has been throw more shops than u can count.That tells u somthg rite their.And he comes to the torrez show tryin to hide his face behind the fence at the hop,i gues he didnt think any one would notice him.Just cuase u have a rollers shirt on dont mean ul be saved.as many people as he has burned he will get his it dont matter who he hides behind.And that real talk.


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 10 2010, 04:25 PM~18277027
> *U guys beter be ware.This guy who yall call "magic man"is not trust worthy.I wish i was just a hater talkin shit.But im not he has worked at our place so i know him personaly.Im not hiddin behind a screen name.I am Irving customz (972) 513-3752 .Im talkin from personal expereince.Somthing aint rite with this guy and soon all u guys will find that out the hard way aswell.He has been throw more shops than u can count.That tells u somthg rite their.And he comes to the torrez show tryin to hide his face behind the fence at the hop,i gues he didnt think any one would notice him.Just cuase u have a rollers shirt on dont mean ul be saved.as many people as he has burned he will get his it dont matter who he hides behind.And that real talk.
> *



ONLY TIME WILL TELL ! ALOT OF THE BIG SHOPS HAVE A BAD HABIT OF PUTTING DOWN THE REAL ARTIST! SOMETIMES THE SHOPS CANT PAY WHAT A REALLY GOOD JOB IS PROMISED TO PAY ! IF YOU REALLY WANT TO SEE A REAL HOPPER,
THE REAL CAR AT THE SHOW WILL TELL THE TALE OF THE WORK THAT IS MADE. 
NUMBERS COUNT !! SHOW ME THE NUMBERS AND ILL SHOW YOU THE MAGIC OF A REAL HOPPER!!
AND I'LL SEE YOU AT THE NEXT SHOW, ONLY TIME WILL TELL  

AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE..........(INCHES DONT COME FREE).....

MAGIC 832-297-0800


----------



## rat trap

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 10 2010, 03:25 PM~18277027
> *U guys beter be ware.This guy who yall call "magic man"is not trust worthy.I wish i was just a hater talkin shit.But im not he has worked at our place so i know him personaly.Im not hiddin behind a screen name.I am Irving customz (972) 513-3752 .Im talkin from personal expereince.Somthing aint rite with this guy and soon all u guys will find that out the hard way aswell.He has been throw more shops than u can count.That tells u somthg rite their.And he comes to the torrez show tryin to hide his face behind the fence at the hop,i gues he didnt think any one would notice him.Just cuase u have a rollers shirt on dont mean ul be saved.as many people as he has burned he will get his it dont matter who he hides behind.And that real talk.
> *


From the looks of this man's topic I see alot of happy customers and alot of nice work. I was on the outside of the fence and spoke to him thru that chain linked fence you say he was hiding behind. From the looks of it, it looks like you have a problem with him and you seen him and didnt say anything to him so that tells me something. As far as "having a rollerz shirt on dont mean ul be saved" part, guess what if he's standing next to me wearing one best believe its gonna go down. Now thats real talk! 
TTT the top for the hater! 
Remember you responded to it.


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Aug 10 2010, 06:29 PM~18278833
> *From the looks of this man's topic I see alot of happy customers and alot of nice work. I was on the outside of the fence and spoke to him thru that chain linked fence you say he was hiding behind. From the looks of it, it looks like you have a problem with him and you seen him and didnt say anything to him so that tells me something. As far as "having a rollerz shirt on dont mean ul be saved" part, guess what if he's standing next to me wearing one best believe its gonna go down. Now thats real talk!
> TTT the top for the hater!
> Remember you responded to it.
> *


 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 10 2010, 05:08 PM~18277991
> *ONLY TIME WILL TELL ! ALOT OF THE BIG SHOPS HAVE A BAD HABIT OF PUTTING DOWN THE REAL ARTIST! SOMETIMES THE SHOPS CANT PAY WHAT A REALLY GOOD JOB IS PROMISED TO PAY ! IF YOU REALLY WANT TO SEE A REAL HOPPER,
> THE REAL CAR AT THE SHOW WILL TELL THE TALE OF THE WORK THAT IS MADE.
> NUMBERS COUNT !! SHOW ME THE NUMBERS AND ILL SHOW YOU THE MAGIC OF A REAL HOPPER!!
> AND I'LL SEE YOU AT THE NEXT SHOW, ONLY TIME WILL TELL
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE..........(INCHES DONT COME FREE).....
> 
> MAGIC 832-297-0800
> *


----------



## Quagmire

YOUR CAMERA PICS SUCK ALMOST AS MUCH AS TEXAS


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Aug 10 2010, 08:29 PM~18278833
> *From the looks of this man's topic I see alot of happy customers and alot of nice work. I was on the outside of the fence and spoke to him thru that chain linked fence you say he was hiding behind. From the looks of it, it looks like you have a problem with him and you seen him and didnt say anything to him so that tells me something. As far as "having a rollerz shirt on dont mean ul be saved" part, guess what if he's standing next to me wearing one best believe its gonna go down. Now thats real talk!
> TTT the top for the hater!
> Remember you responded to it.
> *


*BIGHEAD......*


----------



## AT1in2009

TUESDAY ON AT1 MOTORSPORTS  :biggrin: 













































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE WORKING HARD ON EVERY PROJECTS  :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Aug 10 2010, 07:49 PM~18279688
> *BIGHEAD......
> *


 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 10 2010, 09:04 PM~18280640
> *TUESDAY ON AT1 MOTORSPORTS    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  WORKING HARD ON EVERY PROJECTS   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## hoppers4life




----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 10 2010, 10:16 PM~18280758
> *
> *


<span style='color:red'>* :thumbsup:*


----------



## duceoutdaroof

:biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: duceoutdaroof,* sic713*, AT1in2009, irving customz1

Sup homie!!!


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Aug 10 2010, 07:49 PM~18279688
> *BIGHEAD......
> *


The real name is Cesar and the number is still the same (972)513-3752 if u have any questions feel free.This aint no gang or club war.Its a heads up to warn u so u dont get burnned like many that have taken him in and helped him.Its only a matter of time when he runs in to the wrong person that hes burned.Like i said before he has been threw many shops and they all cant be wrong maybe hes the problem.All im sayin is becareful he may burn yall too.Hes done it befor he may do it again.I know some one else in the H town that now realizes that he should have taken the advice i am givin u.If hes ur guy now thats good but jus remember the dont call him the magic man for nothing,hes good at disapearing.One day hes their and next hes burned u and taken off.As rat trap i dont lose any sleep over that.


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Aug 10 2010, 09:28 PM~18280929
> *<span style='color:red'>    :thumbsup:
> *


*
 .. wish all htown could go by that.....not meaning joing hlc..but live by that motto *


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 10 2010, 05:08 PM~18277991
> *ONLY TIME WILL TELL ! ALOT OF THE BIG SHOPS HAVE A BAD HABIT OF PUTTING DOWN THE REAL ARTIST! SOMETIMES THE SHOPS CANT PAY WHAT A REALLY GOOD JOB IS PROMISED TO PAY ! IF YOU REALLY WANT TO SEE A REAL HOPPER,
> THE REAL CAR AT THE SHOW WILL TELL THE TALE OF THE WORK THAT IS MADE.
> NUMBERS COUNT !! SHOW ME THE NUMBERS AND ILL SHOW YOU THE MAGIC OF A REAL HOPPER!!
> AND I'LL SEE YOU AT THE NEXT SHOW, ONLY TIME WILL TELL
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE..........(INCHES DONT COME FREE).....
> 
> MAGIC 832-297-0800
> *


What numbers tonio r u talkin about?What real hoppers?What inches dont come free?U brought no hoppers, urs or customers or shop cars!!! U are rite work speaks for its self,u brought no hoppers.What work are u showin in the hop pit.This is not about show cars,u know what i am referin to.U say real hopper ,weres it at.U brought no "Real" hoppers.


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Aug 10 2010, 09:28 PM~18280929
> *<span style='color:red'>    :thumbsup:
> *


*
I understand that aswell. and ur rite.But this was just some advice or warning that should be taken in to consideration.U guys have no idea how many people he has burnned or left hangin.Just becareful cause somthg aint rite wit him.*


----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 10 2010, 11:09 PM~18281356
> * .. wish all htown could go by that.....not meaning joing hlc..but live by that motto
> *


----------



## AT1in2009

MR AB YOUR CHAIN BRIDGE ITS DONE  :biggrin: 



































AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR LOWRIDER ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 DEPARMENT OF MECHANICS , CALIBRATION OF VALVES AND NEW HEAD GASKETS , VALVE COVERS SET RIGHT TO SPCFS  :biggrin: 














































AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## rat trap

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 10 2010, 10:05 PM~18281319
> *The real name is Cesar and the number is still the same (972)513-3752 if u have any questions feel free.This aint no gang or club war.Its a heads up to warn u so u dont get burnned like many that have taken him in and helped him.Its only a matter of time when he runs in to the wrong person that hes burned.Like i said before he has been threw many shops and they all cant be wrong maybe hes the problem.All im sayin is becareful he may burn yall too.Hes done it befor he may do it again.I know some one else in the H town that now realizes that he should have taken the advice i am givin u.If hes ur guy now thats good but jus remember the dont call him the magic man for nothing,hes good at disapearing.One day hes their and next hes burned u and taken off.As rat trap i dont lose any sleep over that.
> *


You should be posting your number on your own thread now lets move it along let that man do him and you do you clown! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 10 2010, 11:04 PM~18280640
> *TUESDAY ON AT1 MOTORSPORTS    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  WORKING HARD ON EVERY PROJECTS   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:thumbsup: AT1 PRO TEAM


----------



## BigBoi72

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 11 2010, 12:05 AM~18281319
> *The real name is Cesar and the number is still the same (972)513-3752 if u have any questions feel free.This aint no gang or club war.Its a heads up to warn u so u dont get burnned like many that have taken him in and helped him.Its only a matter of time when he runs in to the wrong person that hes burned.Like i said before he has been threw many shops and they all cant be wrong maybe hes the problem.All im sayin is becareful he may burn yall too.Hes done it befor he may do it again.I know some one else in the H town that now realizes that he should have taken the advice i am givin u.If hes ur guy now thats good but jus remember the dont call him the magic man for nothing,hes good at disapearing.One day hes their and next hes burned u and taken off.As rat trap i dont lose any sleep over that.
> *


Thanks for the advice but he works for his own shop now, And he has worked some magic on my trunk so I'm happy. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94




----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Aug 11 2010, 11:15 AM~18284227
> *:thumbsup: AT1 TEAM
> *


SUP MEZA ES AT1 PRO TEAM OK GRACIAS HOMIE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR LOWRIDER ONE STOP SHOP AT YOUR SERVICE ;







) :biggrin:AT1 AT1 MOTORSPORTS PRO TEAM (((((((((((HATERS KNIGHTMARE))))))))))))))))  :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Aug 11 2010, 10:15 AM~18284227
> *:thumbsup: AT1 TEAM
> *


----------



## AT1in2009

ONE MORE DAY OF WORKING HARD ON AT1 MOTORSPORTS  :biggrin: 












































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

PROJECT 48 CHEVY  :biggrin: 












































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## ALL DAY LONG

:0 :0


----------



## ALL DAY LONG

THATS WHAT IS IN THE PURPLE CAR THAT IRVING CUSTOM HAS


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY LONG_@Aug 11 2010, 09:39 PM~18289579
> *THATS WHAT IS IN THE PURPLE CAR THAT IRVING CUSTOM HAS
> *


That u r rite ,looks like a sheet of steel.So Whats ur point.Like we all say its just another little bitch hiddin behide a screen name.Fucken newbie.Its got wait what u got??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1

All day long dont leave so quickly.We just started.I will say one thing,ur not a very smart guy to begin with.Did u ever think of how that pic was taken,not jus any one can get that close to the car.Very few can get that pic or get that close to take that pic so do u really think that we dont know who took that pic!!!!!Ohh my lil____,ur more ignorant than i thought,All Day Long, what joke.Didnt we dicuse to not hide behind screen names eairier!!!!


----------



## irving customz1

Dam wtf no reply yet.I got all nite ,The nite has just begun.Im ready "All Day Long" were u at brother????


----------



## mr_bighead_85

*WELL...WELLL...THIS YA BOY BIGHEAD...YEA I NO....I HAD TO OPEN NEW ACCOUNT CUZ I FUKED ON CHANGING MY NEW EMAIL ADDRESS....SO IT WOULDN'T ALLOW ME TO CK MY PMS,POST OR DO NADA.....SO U NO.....WE ALL APPRECIATE UR WORDS OF WISDOM.....BUT TO ME...ITS ALWAYS THE SHOPS FUKING OVER THE ONES WITH ALL OF THE KNOWLEDGE...I'M NOT HERE TO JUSTIFY UR RUN INS...UNLESS U WANNA CLEAR UP UR STORY...IF U OWNED THE SHOP..HOW DID HE BURN U AND UR STILL IN BIZZNESS? U SAID HE BURNT ALOT OF PEOPLE? WELL IF HE WORKED FOR U, AND PEOPLE GOT BURNT, THEN U WAS JUST AS FAULT AS HE WAS.....CUZ ITS UR BIZZZNESS....AM I RIGHT? IF NOT, LET US NO WUT U TALKING BOUT....ANYONE CAN SAY BAD THINGS BOUT THE NEXT MAN, BUT DO U HAVE THE FACTS TO SUPPORT UR FAIRYTALE....CUZ I NO THERE IS 2 DIFFERENT PEOPLE OUT THERE...THE ONES THAT WILL AND THE ONES THAT WON'T...WHICH ONE DO U FALL UNDER...CUZ U ANSWERED THAT WHEN U SEEN HIM IN DALLAS AND U DIDN'T SAY OR DO SHIT 2 THIS MAN U CLAIMING THAT BURNED U.....LMK.....CUZ A BALL IS A BALL AND A STRIKE IS A STRIKE....THATS WUT I SEE.....SO I'M THE SAME ONE THAT POSTED YESTURDAY....SO U'LL NO.....AIN'T NO BUSHES HERE*........


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Aug 12 2010, 02:35 AM~18290670
> *WELL...WELLL...THIS YA BOY BIGHEAD...YEA I NO....I HAD TO OPEN NEW ACCOUNT CUZ I FUKED ON CHANGING MY NEW EMAIL ADDRESS....SO IT WOULDN'T ALLOW ME TO CK MY PMS,POST OR DO NADA.....SO U NO.....WE ALL APPRECIATE UR WORDS OF WISDOM.....BUT TO ME...ITS ALWAYS THE SHOPS FUKING OVER THE ONES WITH ALL OF THE KNOWLEDGE...I'M NOT HERE TO JUSTIFY UR RUN INS...UNLESS U WANNA CLEAR UP UR STORY...IF U OWNED THE SHOP..HOW DID HE BURN U AND UR STILL IN BIZZNESS? U SAID HE BURNT ALOT OF PEOPLE? WELL IF HE WORKED FOR U, AND PEOPLE GOT BURNT, THEN U WAS JUST AS FAULT AS HE WAS.....CUZ ITS UR BIZZZNESS....AM I RIGHT? IF NOT, LET US NO WUT U TALKING BOUT....ANYONE CAN SAY BAD THINGS BOUT THE NEXT MAN, BUT DO U HAVE THE FACTS TO SUPPORT UR FAIRYTALE....CUZ I NO THERE IS 2 DIFFERENT PEOPLE OUT THERE...THE ONES THAT WILL AND THE ONES THAT WON'T...WHICH ONE DO U FALL UNDER...CUZ U ANSWERED THAT WHEN U SEEN HIM IN DALLAS AND U DIDN'T SAY OR DO SHIT 2 THIS MAN U CLAIMING THAT BURNED U.....LMK.....CUZ A BALL IS A BALL AND A STRIKE IS A STRIKE....THATS WUT I SEE.....SO I'M THE SAME ONE THAT POSTED YESTURDAY....SO U'LL NO.....AIN'T NO BUSHES HERE........
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## rat trap

> _Originally posted by ALL DAY LONG_@Aug 11 2010, 09:37 PM~18289567
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0
> *


daaaammmm! :roflmao: :roflmao: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 MOTORSPORTS : 
EMPLOYE OF THE MONTH  :biggrin:











































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Aug 12 2010, 09:26 AM~18291902
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 THANKS HOMIE FOR THE NEW CAMERA SEE THE NEW QUALITY OF PICS


----------



## AT1in2009

NEW MOLDINGS MADE BY PULIDOS AUTO GLASS  :biggrin: :wow: 














































AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## 1014cadillac

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 12 2010, 11:17 PM~18298699
> *AT1 MOTORSPORTS  :
> EMPLOYE OF THE MONTH   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> *


DAM IT GETIN DOWN LIKE JAMES BROWN LOOKIN REAL GOOD


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 11 2010, 09:28 PM~18288888
> *PROJECT 48 CHEVY    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> *


MORE ADVANCE :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 12 2010, 11:41 PM~18298911
> *MORE ADVANCE  :wow:    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MORE ADVANCE PART 2


----------



## AT1in2009

SUP HOMIE COMO LA VE :biggrin: 1014cadillac


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Aug 12 2010, 11:40 PM~18298907
> *DAM IT GETIN DOWN LIKE JAMES BROWN LOOKIN REAL GOOD
> *


SUP HOMIE COMO VE EN AT1 MOTORSPORTS SI TENEMOS QUE HACER NO TENEMOS TIEMPO PARA PERDER EN LA COMPUTADORA O EN DRAMAS DE COMADRES :biggrin: 

THE BEST FUCK THE REST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## 1014cadillac

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 12 2010, 11:49 PM~18298983
> *SUP HOMIE  COMO LA VE :biggrin: 1014cadillac
> *


LOOKING REAL GOOD FOR THE SHORT TIME THATS BEEN THERE YALL SURE MOVEIN FAST :biggrin:  CON MADRE


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 12 2010, 11:54 PM~18299013
> *SUP HOMIE COMO VE EN AT1 MOTORSPORTS, SI TENEMOS  QUE HACER NO TENEMOS TIEMPO  PARA PERDEREN LA COMPUTADORA O EN DRAMAS  DE COMADRES :biggrin:
> 
> THE BEST FUCK THE REST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 12 2010, 11:54 PM~18299013
> *SUP HOMIE COMO VE EN AT1 MOTORSPORTS SI TENEMOS  QUE HACER  NO TENEMOS TIEMPO  PARA PERDER EN LA COMPUTADORA O EN DRAMAS  DE COMADRES :biggrin:
> 
> THE BEST FUCK THE REST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AT1in2009

]


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 13 2010, 12:26 AM~18298778
> *THANKS  HOMIE FOR THE NEW CAMERA  SEE THE NEW QUALITY OF PICS
> *


 :h5:


----------



## mike661




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94




----------



## mr_bighead_85

> _Originally posted by Quagmire_@Aug 10 2010, 06:43 PM~18278986
> *YOUR CAMERA PICS SUCK ALMOST AS MUCH AS TEXAS
> *



like the new pics....*AND 4 THIS ******.....WE TEXAS BITCH.....KEEP UR ***** ASS UP N THE CORNER....DON'T HATE ON THE TEXAS PLATES WHEN WE SHO UP N UR STATE.......[/B]*


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 MOTORSPORTS AND ROLLERZ ONLY GULF COAST PUTTING IN WORK GETTING READY FOR VEGAS..........  :biggrin:





















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 13 2010, 09:12 PM~18305305
> *AT1 MOTORSPORTS AND ROLLERZ ONLY GULF COAST PUTTING IN WORK GETTING READY FOR VEGAS..........   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP   :biggrin:
> *


STEP 2




















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 13 2010, 09:20 PM~18305341
> *STEP 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> *


STEP 3





















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy




----------



## AT1in2009

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 13 2010, 09:46 PM~18305487
> *STEP 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> *


STEP 4



































AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR LOWRIDER ONE STOP SHOP AT YOUR SERVICE


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 13 2010, 09:18 PM~18305744
> *:biggrin:
> STEP 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS  YOUR LOWRIDER ONE STOP SHOP AT YOUR SERVICE
> *


CURLY CAR LOOKING GOOD....


----------



## ReppinTX

LOOKING GOOD AT1...


----------



## AT1in2009

CAR WASH TIME ON AT1 MOTORSPORTS  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 14 2010, 11:18 AM~18307902
> *CAR WASH TIME ON AT1 MOTORSPORTS   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:thumbsup:  :tears:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 14 2010, 11:26 AM~18307950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AT1in2009

NEXT UP LORD GOOFY... AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

NEXT UP LORD GOOFY... AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin: 

















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy

AT1 MOTORSPORTS TEAM


----------



## mr_bighead_85

DO THA DAMN THANG.... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 14 2010, 12:15 PM~18308605
> *NEXT UP LORD GOOFY... AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 14 2010, 12:49 PM~18308412
> *NEXT UP LORD GOOFY... AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FIRST STEP BUILT WAMMI PUMP , READY TO AT1 KUSTOM HARD LINE  :biggrin: 




























































AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy




----------



## $moneymaker$

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 14 2010, 05:56 PM~18310141
> *FIRST STEP BUILT WAMMI PUMP , READY TO AT1 KUSTOM HARD LINE    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP   :biggrin:
> *


Ur car is gonna cum out clean goofy


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Aug 15 2010, 09:10 AM~18312842
> *Ur car is gonna cum out clean goofy
> *


SUP MONEY MAKER LISTO PARA OTRA ALBERCADA , ESTUBO BUENA LA ULTIMA QUE NO.
AVER CUANDO ME MANDAS LAS FOTOS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr_bighead_85

:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Aug 15 2010, 08:10 AM~18312842
> *Ur car is gonna cum out clean goofy
> *


Indeed homie...the Magic Man gonna do his thing ... AT1Motorsports!!!!!


----------



## Kustom 401K

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 15 2010, 10:54 AM~18313654
> *Indeed homie...the Magic Man gonna do his thing  ... AT1Motorsports!!!!!
> *


hhmmmm


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by Kustom 401K_@Aug 15 2010, 02:41 PM~18314561
> *hhmmmm
> *


 :wave: :wave: :boink: :boink:


----------



## AT1in2009

SUNDAY ON AT1 MOTORSPORTS  :biggrin: 



















AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by Kustom 401K_@Aug 15 2010, 01:41 PM~18314561
> *hhmmmm
> *


 uffin: indeed.....


----------



## ridingcleanon13

> _Originally posted by Kustom 401K_@Aug 15 2010, 03:41 PM~18314561
> *hhmmmm
> *


Hhmmmm


----------



## $moneymaker$

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 15 2010, 09:54 AM~18313329
> *SUP MONEY MAKER LISTO PARA OTRA  ALBERCADA  , ESTUBO BUENA LA ULTIMA QUE NO.
> AVER CUANDO ME MANDAS LAS FOTOS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Simon estuvo con mambo las fotos las tiene el demonio en su camara apenas voy yegando del rio de magnolia andavan unos culitos :wow:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 14 2010, 05:56 PM~18310141
> *FIRST STEP BUILT WAMMI PUMP , READY TO AT1 KUSTOM HARD LINE    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP   :biggrin:
> *


thats gona be a really nice set up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Aug 15 2010, 07:04 PM~18316601
> *Simon estuvo con mambo las fotos las tiene el demonio en su camara  apenas voy yegando del rio de magnolia andavan unos culitos :wow:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: , dile al demonio que pase las fotos carnal :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 15 2010, 07:24 PM~18316800
> *thats gona be a really nice set up :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


HMMMMMMMMMMMM.... :biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 14 2010, 07:56 PM~18310141
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by streight up_@Aug 6 2010, 12:56 AM~18242822
> *AT1 IS A FUCKIN JOKE
> *


U tellin me. Its a joke when other shops try to take credit for something they didn't do. By the way Curly u need to come c us to take care of yo tab , before you get other work done. :burn:


----------



## Lord Goofy

SMH....


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 15 2010, 07:29 PM~18317450
> *SMH....
> *



WAT UP HOMIE!!!


----------



## $moneymaker$

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 15 2010, 07:25 PM~18316809
> *:0  :cheesy: , dile al demonio que pase las fotos carnal :biggrin:
> *


Ya esta para ve sino selas borro la vieja :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mr_bighead_85




----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Aug 15 2010, 10:41 PM~18318820
> *WAT UP HOMIE!!!
> *


Wut up tony....


----------



## Lord Goofy




----------



## mr_bighead_85




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:dunno: :drama:


----------



## BigBoi72

:dunno: :dunno: :drama:


----------



## Lord Goofy

AT1 Motorsports......at ur mothafuckin service


----------



## mr_bighead_85

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :drama:


----------



## kikou-no

echale ganas chepe no te dejes caer y no dejes abajo alos ke te dan la mano tu sabes por ke te lo digo haora ke te esta llendo mas omenos :biggrin:


----------



## mr_bighead_85

:biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi72

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Lord Goofy

*AT1 AT MY SERVICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mr_bighead_85

GOOD CHOICE.....LET'M HATE...IT'LL NEVA GET'M ANYWHERE.....AND TELL'M BIGHEAD SAID THAT... :wow:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr_bighead_85

:run:


----------



## BigBoi72

At your Service


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 back in action ladies we had minor dificulties heres a few pics on wats going on , thanks to big head..........












































at1 motorsports at your service  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 18 2010, 08:34 PM~18347697
> *AT1 AT MY SERVICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






































at1 motorsports at your service  :biggrin:


----------



## rayray73

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 13 2010, 09:20 PM~18305341
> *STEP 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> *


whats up curly u find my car yet.


----------



## sic713

hno:


----------



## AT1in2009

THANK YOU MR CLAY FOR THE TIKETS TO THE ASTRO GAME , HAD A LAT OF FUN  :biggrin: 





































AT1MOTORSPORTS ,TIME FOR SOME FUN, AT THE ASTROS GAME  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 19 2010, 04:51 PM~18355077
> *AT1 back in action ladies we had minor dificulties heres a few pics on wats going on , thanks to big head..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at1 motorsports at your service    :biggrin:
> *


MR MEZA MORE PICS FOR YOU SR OK  :biggrin:  :biggrin: 






















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS BODY AND PAINT AT YOUR SERVICE ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 20 2010, 01:48 AM~18359695
> *MR MEZA MORE PICS FOR YOU SR OK   :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1  MOTORSPORTS  BODY AND PAINT AT YOUR SERVICE ONE STOP SHOP   :biggrin:
> *

























































AT1 MOTORSPORTS BODY AND PAINT AT YOUR SERVICE YOUR ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 20 2010, 01:56 AM~18359714
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS BODY AND PAINT AT YOUR SERVICE  YOUR ONE STOP SHOP    :biggrin:
> *
























































AT1 MOTORSPORTS BODY AND PAINT AT YOUR SERVICE ON YOUR ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 20 2010, 02:03 AM~18359732
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS BODY AND PAINT AT YOUR SERVICE ON YOUR  ONE STOP SHOP    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
























































AT1 MOTORSPORTS BODY AND PAINT AT YOUR SERVICE ON YOUR ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 20 2010, 02:11 AM~18359745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS BODY AND PAINT AT YOUR SERVICE ON YOUR ONE STOP SHOP   :biggrin:
> *







































AT1 MOTORSPORTS BODY AND PAINT AT YOUR SERVICE ON YOUR ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 19 2010, 04:58 PM~18355137
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at1 motorsports at your service   :biggrin:
> *


































































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :drama: :run:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

bien bien carnal


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Aug 20 2010, 02:37 AM~18359816
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :h5:  :drama:  :run:
> *


WHAT UP MR MEZA SON FOTOS PASADAS MANANA VEZ OTRO ADELANTE EL ROGER TE SALUDA OK.

AHORA CUAL FOTO QUIERES QUE QUITEMOS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Aug 20 2010, 02:37 AM~18359818
> *bien bien carnal
> *


 TUBIMOS ALGUNAS DIFICULTADES TECNICAS CON LA COMPUTADORA PERO ESTAMOS DE REGRESO OK .

TODO ESTA BAJO CONTROL HOMIE  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 20 2010, 03:39 AM~18359828
> *WHAT UP MR MEZA  SON FOTOS PASADAS MANANA VEZ  OTRO ADELANTE  EL ROGER TE SALUDA  OK.
> 
> AHORA CUAL FOTO QUIERES QUE QUITEMOS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


este vato ye sabes cual :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by BigBoi72_@Aug 19 2010, 05:02 PM~18354784
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At your Service
> *


puro ROLLERZ ONLY uffin:


----------



## BigBoi72




----------



## mr_bighead_85

:biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi72




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94




----------



## switches4life




----------



## hoppers4life

LLA NECECITAS PONERTE A TRABAJAR.... :biggrin: 
EN ESTOS DIAS TE CAIGO POR ALLA PARA ACABAR MI CARRO, YA TENGO GANAS DE SALIR A LA CALLE!!!


----------



## mr_bighead_85

:biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy

wut up homies


----------



## mike661




----------



## hoppers4life

hoppers4life, Kustom 401K YA'LL RIDES WERE LOOKING GOOD IN DALLAS!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy

SEEN THESE SHOES AT FOOTACTION IN ALMEDA MALL.... :0


----------



## 80cutty




----------



## ridingcleanon13

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Aug 23 2010, 09:45 AM~18382119
> *hoppers4life, Kustom 401K YA'LL RIDES WERE LOOKING GOOD IN DALLAS!!
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks


----------



## mr_bighead_85




----------



## 80cutty




----------



## sureñosbluez

q vo homie


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 24 2010, 02:20 PM~18394395
> *q vo homie
> *


 a qui nomas homie trabajando como ***** como esta el pinche caloron termonuclear de mexicali .

espero todoeste bien con tu familia cuidate hommie saludos  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 20 2010, 02:19 AM~18359764
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS BODY AND PAINT AT YOUR  SERVICE ON YOUR ONE STOP SHOP   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS BODY AND PAINT AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 24 2010, 05:23 PM~18395942
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS BODY AND PAINT AT YOUR SERVICE    :biggrin:
> *















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS BODY AND PAINT  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 24 2010, 05:39 PM~18396086
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS BODY AND  PAINT   :biggrin:
> *















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS BODY AND PAINT  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 24 2010, 05:52 PM~18396194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS BODY AND PAINT    :biggrin:
> *















































AT1 MOTORSPORTSBODY AND PAINT  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 24 2010, 05:59 PM~18396250
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1  MOTORSPORTSBODY AND PAINT    :biggrin:
> *















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS BODY AND PAINT  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 24 2010, 06:04 PM~18396296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1  MOTORSPORTS BODY AND  PAINT    :biggrin:
> *















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS BODY AND PAINT :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 24 2010, 06:10 PM~18396342
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS BODY AND PAINT  :biggrin:
> *















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS BODY AND PAINT  :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy




----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 24 2010, 06:17 PM~18396411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS  BODY AND PAINT    :biggrin:
> *















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS BODY AND PAINT  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 24 2010, 06:24 PM~18396472
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS BODY  AND PAINT    :biggrin:
> *















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS BODY AND PAINT AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 24 2010, 06:30 PM~18396523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS BODY AND PAINT  AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> *















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS PAINT AND BODY AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

PULIDOS AUTO GLASS WORKING HARD  :biggrin:



















AT1 MOTORSPORTS AND PULIDOS AUTOGLASS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy

WUT UP TONIO


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 24 2010, 06:49 PM~18396675
> *WUT UP TONIO
> *


WORKING HARD ON THE SHOP THANKS HOMIE  :biggrin:


----------



## mr_bighead_85

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 19 2010, 04:58 PM~18355137
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at1 motorsports at your service   :biggrin:
> *







































http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/1RCA_1454.JPG[/IMG
ONE MORE ADVANCE MR GOFY ;) :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 25 2010, 04:50 AM~18400572
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/1RCA_1454.JPG[/IMG
> ONE MORE ADVANCE MR GOOFY ;)  :biggrin:
> [/b][/quote]
> :cheesy:*


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

sup carnals....................


----------



## mr_bighead_85

:biggrin:


----------



## 80cutty

next to get lifted.....


----------



## AT1in2009

NEXTS IN LINE  :biggrin: 












































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by BigBoi72_@Aug 22 2010, 09:30 AM~18374898
> *
> *


MR AB PARTS ALL POLISHED UP AND READY TO PUT BACK TOGETHER  :biggrin: 












































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by 80cutty_@Aug 25 2010, 05:56 PM~18406129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next to get lifted.....
> *


 :0


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 25 2010, 05:50 AM~18400572
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/1RCA_1454.JPG[/IMG
> ONE MORE ADVANCE MR GOFY ;)  :biggrin:
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> MR GOFY BACK ITS READY MORE LATER FRONT READY SR ;) :biggrin:
> 
> [img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/RCA_1486.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:*


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 25 2010, 10:56 PM~18408432
> *MR GOFY BACK ITS READY MORE  LATER  FRONT  READY SR   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE    :biggrin:
> *


FRONT PART ITS READY MR GOFY  :biggrin: 












































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 26 2010, 02:02 AM~18409429
> *FRONT PART ITS READY MR GOFY   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> *























































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

ONE MORE STEP CLOSER BEFORE PAINT MR MEZA  :biggrin: 












































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AT1in2009

A BUSY THURSDAY AT AT1 MOTORSPORTS  :biggrin: 














































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

A BUSY THURSDAY AT AT1 MOTORSPORTS  :biggrin: 













































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 26 2010, 02:08 AM~18409441
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> *


 A LITTLE MORE MR GOFY  :biggrin: 












































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE


----------



## Lord Goofy

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 26 2010, 02:13 PM~18413789
> *A BUSY  THURSDAY AT AT1 MOTORSPORTS   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> *



 LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Aug 26 2010, 10:48 PM~18417303
> *  LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE
> *


THANKS HOMIE ESTOY TODAVIA ESPERANDO LOS TORNILLOS OK  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

GETTING READY FOR DINNER AT AT1 MOTORSPORTS 
THATS HOW WE DO IT  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

MR AB YOUR PUMPS ALLREADY  :biggrin: 












































AT1 AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## ReppinTX

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 26 2010, 03:22 PM~18413868
> *  :biggrin:
> A LITTLE MORE MR GOFY   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE
> *


Bwahahahahahahaha...que onda toñio....miro que el curly le gusta lavar carros....lol...Dile.que se ponga a lavar a los demas carro tambien... :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 MOTORSPORTS PARTS AND ACCESORIES , YOUR LOCAL LOWRIDER RESOURSE  :biggrin: 

















http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/RCA_1557.JPG[/IM

[img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/RCA_1559.JPG









AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by ReppinTX_@Aug 27 2010, 12:17 AM~18418033
> *Bwahahahahahahaha...que onda toñio....miro que el curly le gusta lavar carros....lol...Dile.que se ponga a lavar a los demas carro tambien...  :biggrin:
> *


 NO LE GUSTA TANTO PERO ESTA DE PROSPECTO PARA EL AT1 PRO TEAM  :biggrin:


----------



## mr_bighead_85

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 26 2010, 11:31 PM~18418096
> *NO LE GUSTA TANTO PERO ESTA DE PROSPECTO PARA EL AT1 PRO  TEAM   :biggrin:
> *


HE'S WARMING UP 4 THA WEEKEND....... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## 80cutty

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 26 2010, 01:08 AM~18409441
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looking good


----------



## Lord Goofy

thx homie AT1 AT MY SERVICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## talkshit.com

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 25 2010, 07:43 PM~18407120
> *MR AB  PARTS ALL POLISHED UP AND READY TO PUT BACK TOGETHER   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> *


Nice work...... :biggrin:


----------



## talkshit.com

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 26 2010, 03:09 PM~18413745
> *A BUSY  THURSDAY AT AT1 MOTORSPORTS   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE    :biggrin:
> *


IT LOOKS LIKE U HAVE ALOT OF WK...BUT I BEEN SEEING THE SAME FUCKING CARS THERE AND NONE OF THEM LEAVE THE SHOP....PUT SOMETHING ON THE STREETS NOT N UR SHOP.... :0


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by talkshit.com_@Aug 29 2010, 04:20 PM~18434806
> *IT LOOKS LIKE U HAVE ALOT OF WK...BUT I BEEN SEEING THE SAME FUCKING CARS THERE AND NONE OF THEM LEAVE THE SHOP....PUT SOMETHING ON THE STREETS NOT N UR SHOP.... :0
> *


 :uh: post your ride.....


----------



## irving customz1

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## hoppers4life

k rollo street show!!!!


----------



## mr_bighead_85

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 29 2010, 08:24 PM~18436744
> *:uh:  post your ride.....
> *


HE PROBABLY DON'T HAVE ONE.....OH SHIT....WE HAVE A HATER N THA HOUSE....HE MUST BE HUNGRY... hno:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Aug 30 2010, 12:41 AM~18437934
> *HE PROBABLY DON'T HAVE ONE.....OH SHIT....WE HAVE A HATER N THA HOUSE....HE MUST BE HUNGRY... hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoi72

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Aug 30 2010, 12:41 AM~18437934
> *HE PROBABLY DON'T HAVE ONE.....OH SHIT....WE HAVE A HATER N THA HOUSE....HE MUST BE HUNGRY... hno:
> *


 :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## 80cutty

> _Originally posted by talkshit.com_@Aug 29 2010, 04:20 PM~18434806
> *IT LOOKS LIKE U HAVE ALOT OF WK...BUT I BEEN SEEING THE SAME FUCKING CARS THERE AND NONE OF THEM LEAVE THE SHOP....PUT SOMETHING ON THE STREETS NOT N UR SHOP.... :0
> *


AT1 must be doing shit right to bring out the HATERS...lol.... :machinegun: :machinegun: :nono:


----------



## 80cutty

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Aug 29 2010, 09:30 PM~18437409
> *   k rollo street show!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy




----------



## Drop'em

Do you guys have cylinders and reverse cups in stock? I sent tonio a pm a while back n never got a responce?


----------



## irving customz1

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Aug 30 2010, 03:02 AM~18438713
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I got ur message but it wont go through? Clean your inbox or set it up.... I need price on chrome 10" cylinders and reverse deep cups


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 31 2010, 10:22 AM~18449410
> *I got ur message but it wont go through? Clean your inbox or set it up.... I need price on chrome 10" cylinders and reverse deep cups
> *


 :thumbsup: sry bro didnt know it was full,i just empty my box


----------



## Lord Goofy




----------



## mr_bighead_85

:biggrin:


----------



## mr_bighead_85

:around: ...HELLO....I NEED SOME WK DONE.....


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR




----------



## hoppers4life

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:dunno:  :around:


----------



## DJLATIN




----------



## AT1in2009

OK AT1 MOTORSPORTS BACK TO THE GAME SRS  :biggrin: 

























CK  :biggrin: 

AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 30 2010, 08:23 PM~18445508
> *Do you guys have cylinders and reverse cups in stock? I sent tonio a pm a while back n never got a responce?
> *


IM SORRY I DIDNT GET BACK TO U, I WAS OUT OF TOWN MY BROTHER HAD AN EMERGENCY BUT IM BACK AND READY CALL ME IF U STILL NEED THOSE PARTS IM HERE
 :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 30 2010, 08:23 PM~18445508
> *Do you guys have cylinders and reverse cups in stock? I sent tonio a pm a while back n never got a responce?
> *


IM SORRY I DIDNT GET BACK TO U, I WAS OUT OF TOWN MY BROTHER HAD AN EMERGENCY BUT IM BACK AND READY CALL ME IF U STILL NEED THOSE PARTS IM HERE
 :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Sep 2 2010, 09:22 AM~18469054
> *:around: ...HELLO....I NEED SOME WK DONE.....
> *


WAT DO U NEED MR CLAY  :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 3 2010, 12:01 PM~18479193
> *IM SORRY I DIDNT GET BACK TO U, I WAS OUT OF TOWN MY BROTHER HAD AN EMERGENCY BUT IM BACK AND READY CALL ME IF U STILL NEED THOSE PARTS IM HERE
> :biggrin:
> *


You have reverse deep cups?


----------



## cartier01

el perdido como les fue


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Sep 3 2010, 04:16 PM~18480596
> *el perdido como les fue
> *



TODO BIEN Y SI NOS PERDIMOS 2 VECES :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 3 2010, 02:18 PM~18480614
> *TODO BIEN  Y SI NOS PERDIMOS 2 VECES  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



en k trabaja el muchacho!!! :biggrin: YA PANTE A TRABAJAR...


----------



## AT1in2009

1960 IMPALA SHOW HOPPER . ( "" BRAIN DAMAGE "" )

AT1 MOTORSPORTS EDITION KUSTOM SHOW HOPPER

KANDY KUSTOM MOLDED FRAME

CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE 

KANDY CUSTOM PAINT 

TRIPLE GOLD DAYTONS 13S

EXCLUSIVELY FOR IMPALAS , BEWARE IMPALAS OF HOUSTON 

ONE REAL CUSTOM SHOW HOPPER FROM AT1 MOTORSPORTS..........
:biggrin: :biggrin:   
















AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 3 2010, 09:06 PM~18482940
> *1960 IMPALA SHOW HOPPER .  ( "" BRAIN DAMAGE ""  )
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS EDITION KUSTOM  SHOW HOPPER
> 
> KANDY KUSTOM MOLDED FRAME
> 
> CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE
> 
> KANDY CUSTOM PAINT
> 
> TRIPLE GOLD DAYTONS  13S
> 
> EXCLUSIVELY FOR IMPALAS  , BEWARE IMPALAS  OF HOUSTON
> 
> ONE REAL CUSTOM SHOW HOPPER FROM AT1 MOTORSPORTS..........
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS)

K ROLLO LOCO!!! :0


----------



## $moneymaker$

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 3 2010, 09:06 PM~18482940
> *1960 IMPALA SHOW HOPPER .  ( "" BRAIN DAMAGE ""  )
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS EDITION KUSTOM  SHOW HOPPER
> 
> KANDY KUSTOM MOLDED FRAME
> 
> CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE
> 
> KANDY CUSTOM PAINT
> 
> TRIPLE GOLD DAYTONS  13S
> 
> EXCLUSIVELY FOR IMPALAS  , BEWARE IMPALAS  OF HOUSTON
> 
> ONE REAL CUSTOM SHOW HOPPER FROM AT1 MOTORSPORTS..........
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## sureñosbluez

Q-VO TOÑO  ESE 60 TIENE MUCHO POTENCIAL   HAY TE DEJO UNA FOTO DEL BAUL DE LOS RECUERDOS :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 3 2010, 10:06 PM~18482940
> *1960 IMPALA SHOW HOPPER .  ( "" BRAIN DAMAGE ""  )
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS EDITION KUSTOM  SHOW HOPPER
> 
> KANDY KUSTOM MOLDED FRAME
> 
> CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE
> 
> KANDY CUSTOM PAINT
> 
> TRIPLE GOLD DAYTONS  13S
> 
> EXCLUSIVELY FOR IMPALAS  , BEWARE IMPALAS  OF HOUSTON
> 
> ONE REAL CUSTOM SHOW HOPPER FROM AT1 MOTORSPORTS..........
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH AS IS WITH ALL PARTS?


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Sep 4 2010, 06:35 PM~18487793
> *K ROLLO LOCO!!!    :0
> *



QUE ONDAS A VER CUANDO TE HECHAS UNA VUELTA PAL SHOP NECESITO LOS TORNILLOS PARA TU CARRO O QUE YA ME LO VAS A HEREDAR :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 4 2010, 08:07 PM~18488341
> *Q-VO TOÑO   ESE 60 TIENE MUCHO POTENCIAL     HAY TE DEJO UNA FOTO DEL BAUL DE LOS RECUERDOS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL ESA FOTO ES DEL SHOW DE ALCANCE VICTORIA QUE NO ???????


GRACIAS HAY NOMAS PARA QUE VEAN LOS HATERS LO QUE HACE YA COMO 6 ANOS ANDAVAN PEGANDO LOS HOPPERS QUE YO HAGO  .

GRACIAS CARNAL ESA FOTO NI YO LA TENIA SI TIENES MAS MANDAME GRACIAS HOMIE CUIDATE SALUDOS  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :x:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 4 2010, 10:41 PM~18489044
> *GRACIAS  CARNAL ESA FOTO ES DEL SHOW DE ALCANCE VICTORIA QUE NO ???????
> GRACIAS HAY NOMAS PARA QUE VEAN LOS ENVIDIOSOS LO QUE HACE YA COMO 8 ANOS ANDAVAN HACIENDO MIS CARROS.
> 
> GRACIAS CARNAL ESA FOTO NI YO LA TENIA  SI TIENES MAS MANDAME  GRACIAS HOMIE CUIDATE SALUDOS    :biggrin:
> *


de nada carnal simon aqui tengo mas fotos


----------



## sureñosbluez

hay te van otras fotos :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 4 2010, 08:31 PM~18488421
> *HOW MUCH AS IS WITH ALL PARTS?
> *


 SORRY HOMIE NOT FOR SALE THIS IS AN AT1 SPECIAL EDITION , HOPPER FOR ALL THE HATERS AND KUSTOMS IMPALAS OF HOUSTON........... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 4 2010, 11:00 PM~18489130
> *hay te van otras fotos  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



A LA VERGAAAAAAAAAAAAA HOMIE TE SACASTE UN 10 LA PRIMERA FOT ES DE YUMA AZ SI NO MAL RECUERDO , LA ROSI Y SU GRAN LOCK UP DEL ELIAS , EL MONTTE DE MI HOMIE EDIEE AMARILLAS , LA ULTIMA FOTO ES DE TIJUANA SI NO MAL RECUERDO.
REGAL ("EL CHINGON ") HOLLYWODD TOP REGULAR DOBLE PUMP NO PISTON ON THE BUMPER :biggrin: :biggrin:   INDIVIDUALES MI OLD SHOP 
GRACIAS HOMIE RECORDAR ES VOVER A VIVIR.


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94




----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 4 2010, 11:13 PM~18489191
> *A LA VERGAAAAAAAAAAAAA HOMIE TE SACASTE UN 10  LA PRIMERA FOT ES DE YUMA AZ SI NO MAL RECUERDO  , LA ROSI Y SU GRAN  LOCK UP  DEL ELIAS , EL MONTTE DE MI HOMIE EDIEE AMARILLAS  , LA ULTIMA FOTO ES DE TIJUANA  SI NO MAL RECUERDO.
> REGAL ("EL CHINGON ") HOLLYWODD TOP REGULAR DOBLE PUMP NO PISTON ON THE BUMPER  :biggrin:  :biggrin:      INDIVIDUALES MI OLD SHOP
> GRACIAS HOMIE  RECORDAR ES VOVER A VIVIR.
> *


y tengo mas fotos del show en TJ pero tengo que buscar el cd :biggrin: tambien tengo una foto del monte carlo blanco de DC refrigeraciones :biggrin:  ase dos semanas pase por la independencia por donde estaba tu shop y me encontre a la rosi yonkeada y un letrero de SE VENDE


----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## AT1in2009

FINAL TOUCHES ON AB CADY  :biggrin:


----------



## mr_bighead_85

:biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin: MR.64wagon
:nicoderm:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 4 2010, 11:38 PM~18489300
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE ESTAN CHINGIONAS LAS FOTOS ,REGAL MR CHINGON 92 INCHES , ELIMINATOR REGAL REVERZ SUSPENSION 109 INCHES 6 ANOS ATRAZ GRACIAS HOMIE  :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 80cutty_@Aug 25 2010, 05:56 PM~18406129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next to get lifted.....
> *


Yeah! another sucka listenin to them fools! :rofl: :nono:


----------



## AT1in2009

PRE PARTY ON AT1MOTORSPORTS  :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR




----------



## Lord Goofy




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94




----------



## Gallo

> _Originally posted by talkshit.com+Aug 29 2010, 04:20 PM~18434806-->
> 
> 
> 
> IT LOOKS LIKE U HAVE ALOT OF WK...BUT I BEEN SEEING THE SAME FUCKING CARS THERE AND NONE OF THEM LEAVE THE SHOP....PUT SOMETHING ON THE STREETS NOT N UR SHOP.... :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :| such a negative nancy lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AT1in2009_@Sep 4 2010, 11:36 PM~18489554
> *PRE PARTY ON AT1MOTORSPORTS    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## mr_bighead_85

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 4 2010, 11:36 PM~18489554
> *PRE PARTY ON AT1MOTORSPORTS    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN...U SHO MAKIN ME HUNGRY...... :wow:


----------



## BigBoi72

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Emperor Goofy

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Sep 5 2010, 03:28 PM~18492687
> *:| such a negative nancy lol
> :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## irving customz1

:drama: :drama:


----------



## hoppers4life




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94




----------



## slowtan

:thumbsdown:


----------



## streetshow

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 4 2010, 07:07 PM~18488341
> *Q-VO TOÑO   ESE 60 TIENE MUCHO POTENCIAL     HAY TE DEJO UNA FOTO DEL BAUL DE LOS RECUERDOS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BigBoi72

What's up AT1


----------



## 90caddy

> Yeah! another sucka listenin to them fools! :rofl: :nono:
> [/qu
> man haters..just goes to show what shop never to go to.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by slowtan_@Sep 6 2010, 09:09 PM~18502809
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> Yeah! another sucka listenin to them fools! :rofl: :nono:
> [/qu
> man haters..just goes to show what shop never to go to.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:
Click to expand...


----------



## slowtan

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 7 2010, 08:50 PM~18510248
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :twak:


----------



## Texas Kriminalz

> _Originally posted by slowtan_@Sep 7 2010, 08:42 PM~18511369
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :twak:
> *


I agree :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lord Goofy

I DISAGREE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: Seams to me like the same cars and the same few people on this thread.Or am i wrong???Wers the new cars or the new customers???Or am i a hater also???Lets see some pics of the new cars or better yet lets see some pics of the super hoppers of death that are bein built???


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

AT1 favor de comprar mas pacon para los pinches haters.......................... :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 7 2010, 11:49 PM~18512833
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama: Seams to me like the same cars and the same few people on this thread.Or am i wrong???Wers the new cars or the new customers???Or am i a hater also???Lets see some pics of the new cars or better yet lets see some pics of the super hoppers of death that are bein built???
> *


Damn homie u seem to be worried about his business and customers....i dont think its effecting IC business. So why you worried about AT1 for??? Your in Dtown...??


----------



## BigBoi72

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 8 2010, 10:41 AM~18514408
> *Damn homie u seem to be worried about his business and customers....i dont think its effecting IC business. So why you worried about AT1 for??? Your in Dtown...??
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Sep 8 2010, 02:40 AM~18513205
> *AT1 favor de comprar mas pacon para los pinches haters.......................... :roflmao:
> *


 NO HOMIE YA TENGO CHILES PARA QUE SE SIENTEN :biggrin: :biggrin: 

SIGEN LADRANDO LOS PERROS SENAL QUE VOY AVANZANDO   

NO LE PUEDE FALLAR UN POCO LA CAMARA A UNO POR QUE LUEGO LAS COMADRES SALTAN .


EN VERDAD ME DA GUSTO TENER TANTOS FANS , ME DAN MAS ANIMOS DE SEGIR ADELANTE , YA SE LES LLEGARA SU MOMENTO , Y NO VA HACER DETRAS DE UNA COMPUTADORA NI TRAS DE UN NOMBRE ENCUBIERTO  :biggrin: 


NO SE AGUITE HOMIE SU CARRO VA VIENTO EN POPA SI DIOS QUIERE PA MAGNIFICOS LES DAMOS UNA MUESTRA DE LO QUE AT1 MOTORSPORTS PUEDE HACER  :biggrin: .


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 8 2010, 10:41 AM~18514408
> *Damn homie u seem to be worried about his business and customers....i dont think its effecting IC business. So why you worried about AT1 for??? Your in Dtown...??
> *


x2 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 8 2010, 11:37 AM~18514783
> *NO HOMIE YA TENGO CHILES PARA QUE SE SIENTEN  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> SIGEN LADRANDO LOS PERROS  SENAL QUE VOY AVANZANDO
> 
> NO LE PUEDE FALLAR UN POCO LA CAMARA A UNO POR QUE LUEGO LAS  COMADRES SALTAN .
> EN VERDAD ME DA GUSTO TENER TANTOS FANS , ME DAN MAS ANIMOS DE SEGIR ADELANTE  , YA SE LES LLEGARA SU MOMENTO , Y NO VA HACER DETRAS DE UNA COMPUTADORA NI TRAS DE UN NOMBRE ENCUBIERTO    :biggrin:
> NO SE AGUITE HOMIE SU CARRO VA VIENTO EN POPA  SI DIOS QUIERE PA MAGNIFICOS  LES DAMOS UNA MUESTRA  DE LO QUE AT1 MOTORSPORTS  PUEDE HACER    :biggrin: .
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: ya dijo carnal........


----------



## Texas Kriminalz

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 7 2010, 11:49 PM~18512833
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama: Seams to me like the same cars and the same few people on this thread.Or am i wrong???Wers the new cars or the new customers???Or am i a hater also???Lets see some pics of the new cars or better yet lets see some pics of the super hoppers of death that are bein built???
> *


 :rofl: wait till winter hits when there's hardly no work.(only leach work).


----------



## BigBoi72

> _Originally posted by Texas Kriminalz_@Sep 8 2010, 06:55 PM~18518157
> *:rofl: wait till winter hits when there's hardly no work.(only leach work).
> *


Dam is that you Santo... What's really going on


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 8 2010, 08:41 AM~18514408
> *Damn homie u seem to be worried about his business and customers....i dont think its effecting IC business. So why you worried about AT1 for??? Your in Dtown...??
> *


Ur rite about one thing Lord Goofy,It aint affecting I C buisness,we got enough work for 3-4 months,but just because it aint affecting me doesnt mean i cant get on here!! Is this not the thread to look at at1s work and production.I dont see the production of cars, if its only the same cars that everyone sees then how u expect for new customer to take their cars to u guys!!Ive seen a couple of very nice caddi's but thats it.This is lay it low anyone can go to this thread,why are u worried about me comin on here!!!Are u the AT1 on line representative or outside sales for AT1.I came to see whats goin on cause thats what this thread is for rite???Homie up thier has a valid point "same hand full of cars on all the pics".The rest of the recent pics are from years ago when it was still cool to stand up cars!!And yes im worried for the customers that may possibly get burned.I feel its my duty to warn the buyer of the potetal risks envoled!!What u think about that lord goofy!!!    or is this me bein a hater???


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 8 2010, 10:29 PM~18521664
> *Ur rite about one thing Lord Goofy,It aint affecting I C buisness,we got enough work for 3-4 months,but just because it aint affecting me doesnt mean i cant get on here!! Is this not the thread to look at at1s work and production.I dont see the production of cars, if its only the same cars that everyone sees then how u expect for new customer to take their cars to u guys!!Ive seen a couple of very nice caddi's but thats it.This is lay it low anyone can go to this thread,why are u worried about me comin on here!!!Are u the AT1 on line representative or outside sales for AT1.I came to see whats goin on cause thats what this thread is for rite???Homie up thier has a valid point "same hand full of cars on all the pics".The rest of the recent pics are from years ago when it was still cool to stand up cars!!And yes im worried for the customers that may possibly get burned.I feel its my duty to warn the buyer of the potetal risks envoled!!What u think about that lord goofy!!!       or is this me bein a hater???
> *


 pretty much


----------



## mr_bighead_85

:drama: :drama:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 9 2010, 01:50 AM~18522213
> *pretty much
> *


x2


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 8 2010, 10:29 PM~18521664
> *Ur rite about one thing Lord Goofy,It aint affecting I C buisness,we got enough work for 3-4 months,but just because it aint affecting me doesnt mean i cant get on here!! Is this not the thread to look at at1s work and production.I dont see the production of cars, if its only the same cars that everyone sees then how u expect for new customer to take their cars to u guys!!Ive seen a couple of very nice caddi's but thats it.This is lay it low anyone can go to this thread,why are u worried about me comin on here!!!Are u the AT1 on line representative or outside sales for AT1.I came to see whats goin on cause thats what this thread is for rite???Homie up thier has a valid point "same hand full of cars on all the pics".The rest of the recent pics are from years ago when it was still cool to stand up cars!!And yes im worried for the customers that may possibly get burned.I feel its my duty to warn the buyer of the potetal risks envoled!!What u think about that lord goofy!!!       or is this me bein a hater???
> *


Well you answer all my questions.... im just a customer...thats all...post all day up in here and warn us all you want .. But its not going to stop production at At1...I dont think your a Hater...nah...but you do seem heart broken and bitter towards Tono....


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 9 2010, 09:44 AM~18523406
> *Well you answer all my questions....  im just a customer...thats all...post all day up in here and warn us all you want .. But its not going to stop production at At1...I dont think your a  Hater...nah...but you do seem heart broken and bitter towards Tono....
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94




----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 9 2010, 08:44 AM~18523406
> *Well you answer all my questions....  im just a customer...thats all...post all day up in here and warn us all you want .. But its not going to stop production at At1...I dont think your a  Hater...nah...but you do seem heart broken and bitter towards Tono....
> *


DONT WORRY GOOFY THIS ***** SHOULD BE WORRIED ABOUT HIS BITCH GETTIN FUCKED BY SOMEONE ELSE NOT MY BUISSNESS WAT I HAVE IN MIND FOR TRUNK NO ONE CAN DO AND THEY ALL KNOW IT, LET HIM SHOW ME HIS WORK HE DONT HAVE ANY, I SHOWED THEM HYDRALICS, HOPPERS AND FRAMES, I MADE THEM A PURPLE MONTE OVER 100 NOW THERE DIOING 70'S THERE FUSTRATED THEY KNOW IT. THEY KNOW QUE ME LA PELAN AQUI DALLAS Y DONDE SEA PERO AY ESTAMOS GOOFY GETTING ALL UR PARTS READY, LET THEM HATE THERE NO SUCH THING AS BAD PUBLICITY, SO THANKS TO ALL MY HATTERS........... 

  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 9 2010, 10:15 AM~18524465
> *DONT WORRY GOOFY THIS ***** SHOULD BE WORRIED ABOUT HIS BITCH GETTIN FUCKED BY SOMEONE ELSE NOT MY BUISSNESS WAT I HAVE IN MIND FOR TRUNK NO ONE CAN DO AND THEY ALL KNOW IT, LET HIM SHOW ME HIS WORK HE DONT HAVE ANY, I SHOWED THEM HYDRALICS, HOPPERS AND FRAMES, I MADE THEM A PURPLE MONTE OVER 100 NOW THERE DIOING 70'S THERE FUSTRATED THEY KNOW IT. THEY KNOW QUE ME LA PELAN AQUI DALLAS Y DONDE SEA PERO AY ESTAMOS GOOFY GETTING ALL UR PARTS READY, LET THEM HATE THERE NO SUCH THING AS BAD PUBLICITY, SO THANKS TOA ALL MY HATTERS...........
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AT1 TEAM


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 9 2010, 08:44 AM~18523406
> *Well you answer all my questions....  im just a customer...thats all...post all day up in here and warn us all you want .. But its not going to stop production at At1...I dont think your a  Hater...nah...but you do seem heart broken and bitter towards Tono....
> *


NOT TO WORRY U BACK US UP GOOD, WE GONA GIVE YOU SPECIAL CARE UR TRUNK GONA COME OUT SWEET THEY SEE IM DOING GOOD AND THERE TRYIN TO DIRTY UP MY NAME, AT1 TO THE TOP WE ARE GONA BE BUSY WITH ENOUGH WORK TILL THE BIGGINIG OF NEXT SUMMER WE EVEN A WAITING LIST BECAUSE I CANT FIT ALL THESE CARS IN HERE THANK GOOD FOR EVERYTHING, I DONT LOOSE SLEEP OVER ANYBODY... 
AT1 MOTORSPORTS THE BEST FUCK THE REST..........  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 9 2010, 11:21 AM~18524526
> *AT1 TEAM
> *


GOFFY I HAVE UR AT1 PRO TEAM T SHIRT HERE FOR U THOSE ARE EXCLUSIVE FOR PEOPLE LIKE U UR THE FIRST ..........  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

y yo que :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 9 2010, 10:29 AM~18524591
> *NOT TO WORRY U BACK US UP GOOD, WE GONA GIVE YOU SPECIAL CARE UR TRUNK GONA COME OUT SWEET THEY SEE IM DOING GOOD AND THERE TRYIN TO DIRTY UP MY NAME, AT1 TO THE TOP WE ARE GONA BE BUSY WITH ENOUGH WORK TILL THE BIGGINIG OF NEXT SUMMER WE EVEN A WAITING  :0 LIST BECAUSE I CANT FIT ALL THESE CARS IN HERE THANK GOOD FOR EVERYTHING, I DONT LOOSE SLEEP OVER ANYBODY...
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS THE BEST FUCK THE REST..........   :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 9 2010, 10:35 AM~18524617
> *GOFFY I HAVE UR AT1 PRO TEAM T SHIRT HERE jFOR U THOSE  ARE EXCLUSIVE FOR PEOPLE LIKE U UR THE FIRST ..........   :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:  thk you bro


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 9 2010, 08:44 AM~18523406
> *Well you answer all my questions....  im just a customer...thats all...post all day up in here and warn us all you want .. But its not going to stop production at At1...I dont think your a  Hater...nah...but you do seem heart broken and bitter towards Tono....
> *



DONT WORRY I HAVE UR AT1 PRO TEAM T SHIRT HERE FOR U THOSE ARE EXCLUSIVE NOT JUST ANYBODY WILL HAVE ONE, UR THE FIRST , NOT THE FIRST OR THE LAST HATER ILL PUT MY FOOT UP THERE ASS.......  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94




----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Sep 9 2010, 11:56 AM~18524809
> *
> *


no te aguites homie ya esta en orden la tuya  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 9 2010, 01:10 PM~18524910
> *no te aguites homie ya esta en orden la tuya      :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 9 2010, 10:15 AM~18524465
> *DONT WORRY GOOFY THIS ***** SHOULD BE WORRIED ABOUT HIS BITCH GETTIN FUCKED BY SOMEONE ELSE NOT MY BUISSNESS WAT I HAVE IN MIND FOR TRUNK NO ONE CAN DO AND THEY ALL KNOW IT, LET HIM SHOW ME HIS WORK HE DONT HAVE ANY, I SHOWED THEM HYDRALICS, HOPPERS AND FRAMES, I MADE THEM A PURPLE MONTE OVER 100 NOW THERE DIOING 70'S THERE FUSTRATED THEY KNOW IT. THEY KNOW QUE ME LA PELAN AQUI DALLAS Y DONDE SEA PERO AY ESTAMOS GOOFY GETTING ALL UR PARTS READY, LET THEM HATE THERE NO SUCH THING AS BAD PUBLICITY, SO THANKS TO ALL MY HATTERS...........
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ur welcome,And the owner has spoken thats what i was waitin for!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: U were brought to our shop as a worker,not as a builder because we all found out that u didnt know as much as u though u knew!!And as for u building the monte carlo ,thats not true and we both know that,u assisted us in building the car,that i wont denie.But the car was a magnet stuck at 77+.It never hit a hundred+ comin back down.Thats mean it dont count correct!!As for the 70s u have been on our thread and seen the car in the 90s.Thats higher than any car u have built that comes back down.WE been on the bumper befor tono ever showed up and we still on the bumper.So obusliy tono was not an important factor that we couldnt live with out.We been in buisness 11years goin on 12 how long u been in buisness tono??So do u and the people on this thread realy beleave that u showed us hydralics and hoppers.Thats the differnce between me and u im not gona tell anyone what u learned here il just say ur welcomed. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy

here we go again..... :uh:


----------



## The Truth

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 9 2010, 01:18 PM~18525912
> *here we go again..... :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 9 2010, 01:18 PM~18525912
> *here we go again..... :uh:
> *


You best to beleave it brother     And whats this AT1 pro team.Whos in the pro team i havent seen any cars on this pro team or is it more of like just cars that u guys have done,like At1 equiped just in a diffrent words!!!This is a real question by the way!


----------



## irving customz1

Maybe some one on this thread knows somthg about this,What ever happen with the hood hopper.The last thing i knew it was in tonos hands and then that was it it looked like a nice ride then i never heard from it again.Can someone please shed some lite on this subject.Its not good when another hopper dissapears,theirs not enogh hoppers out their to begain with,we dont need any dissapearin!!


----------



## southside customs

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 9 2010, 02:13 PM~18526339
> *Maybe some one on this thread knows somthg about this,What ever happen with the hood hopper.The last thing i knew it was in tonos hands and then that was it it looked like a nice ride then i never heard from it again.Can someone please shed some lite on this subject.Its not good when another hopper dissapears,theirs not enogh hoppers out their to begain with,we dont need any dissapearin!!
> *


DONT GET ME STARTED CEASAR YOUR GOING TO OPEN UP A CAN OF WORMS


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Sep 9 2010, 02:17 PM~18526366
> *DONT GET ME STARTED CEASAR YOUR GOING TO OPEN UP A CAN OF WORMS
> *


Oh shit its another one of those things again,well dont feel like ur alone i guess both of us been threw it now.And i am pretty sure we are not the only ones that been threw the tono effect.But im sure tono will say that it was all the shops that he has been threw fault not him!!!I will give it to him though he can talk a good game but thats about it.Well i do have to give him credit on the metal bender he showed us how to make one.He also reuined alot of product gears,blocks,ect.Hes good at fuckin shit up thats for sure!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 9 2010, 02:28 PM~18526441
> *Oh shit its another one of those things again,well dont feel like ur alone i guess both of us been threw it now.And i am pretty sure we are not the only ones that been threw the tono effect.But im sure tono will say that it was all the shops that he has been threw fault not him!!!I will give it to him though he can talk a good game but thats about it.Well i do have to give him credit on the metal bender he showed us how to make one.He also reuined alot of product gears,blocks,ect.Hes good at fuckin shit up thats for sure!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1

Wel now that i think about it,tono did do the batt. rack by him self in the monte,ruben did the front susp,ernie did the rear suspention,and ernie did the frame rap.So yes tono gets credit on building a batt rack but on building the car,im speechless.We have a team at the shop and plenty of homies that enjoy givin a helpin hand.So as in tono builin the car im still speechless!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Sep 9 2010, 02:30 PM~18526465
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Well homie i hope u bring it back out,Their aint enough hoppers as it is we dont need any disapearin.Ur just gona have to finsh it and fine tune it on ur own,and hope that this person doesnt try to take credit in building it like he tryed to say about our car.he should be the "magnet man" not the "magic man"


----------



## irving customz1

This is fantastic :h5: :h5: :h5: Tono can thank me later.Theirs more people on this thread rite now then theirs probly been in a while!!! Ur welcome AT1 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## lone star

:uh:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 9 2010, 10:29 AM~18524591
> *NOT TO WORRY U BACK US UP GOOD, WE GONA GIVE YOU SPECIAL CARE UR TRUNK GONA COME OUT SWEET THEY SEE IM DOING GOOD AND THERE TRYIN TO DIRTY UP MY NAME, AT1 TO THE TOP WE ARE GONA BE BUSY WITH ENOUGH WORK TILL THE BIGGINIG OF NEXT SUMMER WE EVEN A WAITING LIST BECAUSE I CANT FIT ALL THESE CARS IN HERE THANK GOOD FOR EVERYTHING, I DONT LOOSE SLEEP OVER ANYBODY... AT1 MOTORSPORTS THE BEST FUCK THE REST..........   :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


That sounds familiar :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1

Is At1 technology ur guys own brand? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 9 2010, 02:49 PM~18526634
> *This is fantastic :h5:  :h5:  :h5: Tono can thank me later.Theirs more people on this thread rite now then theirs probly been in a while!!! Ur welcome AT1 :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


I dont know you bro but you acting lame with all this hate. You must really be scorned.....smh


----------



## southside customs

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 9 2010, 02:44 PM~18526586
> *Well homie i hope u bring it back out,Their aint enough hoppers as it is we dont need any disapearin.Ur just gona have to finsh it and fine tune it on ur own,and hope that this person doesnt try to take credit in building it like he tryed to say about our car.he should be the "magnet man" not the "magic man"
> *


WE CUT ALL THE RACKS OUT AND THE WIEGHT OR BETTER SAID THE MAGIC


----------



## Lord Goofy

I say let the work do the talking..cause all this negative talk is more personal.


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 9 2010, 03:00 PM~18526736
> *I dont know you bro but you acting lame with all this hate. You must really be scorned.....smh
> *


Relax homie,what kind of leader whould i be if i didnt take action."this is action".Is that not what it says below on ur signiture.Like i said before "buyer be ware" U will soon find out lord goofy what we are talkin bout its a mater of time.Until then enjoy.


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Sep 9 2010, 03:00 PM~18526740
> *WE CUT ALL THE RACKS OUT AND THE WIEGHT OR BETTER SAID THE MAGIC
> *


I hear that brother!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1

7 Members: irving customz1, SHOELACES, project 79, Mack10, HEX48, southside customs, Lord Goofy
Oh ya !!!!


----------



## irving customz1

Congrats lord goofy for bein part of the AT1 pro team!!


----------



## irving customz1

I gues its time to go,till later people!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 9 2010, 03:11 PM~18526813
> *Congrats lord goofy for bein part of the AT1 pro team!!
> *


Listen bro..you dont me so I suggest you keep my name out you mouth. Im done with your childish rants....go work on yalls customers rides...


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 9 2010, 03:17 PM~18526855
> *Listen bro..you dont me so I suggest you keep my name out you mouth. Im done with your childish rants....go work on yalls customers rides...
> *


Relax bro eairler u said this was on a personal level.now hows takin this personal now.And like i said before take ur own advice below it says some thg about respecting others.I congratulated u on becomeing At1 pro team,and this is hoe u act.And i dont need to no u,is that the only people u talk to the ones u know.U been talkin to me sence yesterday or before then and now u tell me i dont know u.Chill homie ur takin this personal!!!Leave that personal stuff to me and tono!!!!U just keep doin what ur doin homie.


----------



## ROBERTO G

sweet!


----------



## southside customs

captain sav a hoe to da rescueeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Sep 9 2010, 03:57 PM~18527157
> *captain sav a hoe to da rescueeeeeeeeeeeee
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mr_bighead_85

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 9 2010, 02:13 PM~18526339
> *Maybe some one on this thread knows somthg about this,What ever happen with the hood hopper.The last thing i knew it was in tonos hands and then that was it it looked like a nice ride then i never heard from it again.Can someone please shed some lite on this subject.Its not good when another hopper dissapears,theirs not enogh hoppers out their to begain with,we dont need any dissapearin!!
> *


WASN'T THE REAL HOOD HOPPER BUILT IN DALLAS....OWNED BY JESSIE GARCIA....I COULD OF SWORE THAS WUT THE HOMIE TOLD ME PERSONALLY....SO IF U BUILT IT....U GOT THAT CREDIT.... :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Sep 9 2010, 05:30 PM~18527840
> *WASN'T THE REAL HOOD HOPPER BUILT IN DALLAS....OWNED BY JESSIE GARCIA....I COULD OF SWORE THAS WUT THE HOMIE TOLD ME PERSONALLY....SO IF U BUILT IT....U GOT THAT CREDIT.... :biggrin:
> *


JESSIE WAS THE OWNER THEN WE BROUGHT TO HOUSTON AND REDID THE SET UP AND WHOLE REAR SUSPENSION AND THE ONLY THING THAT STAYED THE SAME WAS THE FRAME


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Sep 9 2010, 05:37 PM~18527904
> *JESSIE WAS THE OWNER THEN WE BROUGHT TO HOUSTON AND REDID THE SET UP AND WHOLE REAR SUSPENSION AND THE ONLY THING THAT STAYED THE SAME WAS THE FRAME
> *


untill i painted it.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Sep 9 2010, 05:30 PM~18527840
> *WASN'T THE REAL HOOD HOPPER BUILT IN DALLAS....OWNED BY JESSIE GARCIA....I COULD OF SWORE THAS WUT THE HOMIE TOLD ME PERSONALLY....SO IF U BUILT IT....U GOT THAT CREDIT.... :biggrin:
> *


No sir i didnt build it!!! :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## slowtan

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 9 2010, 12:35 PM~18524617
> *GOFFY I HAVE UR AT1 PRO TEAM T SHIRT HERE FOR U THOSE  ARE EXCLUSIVE FOR PEOPLE LIKE U UR THE FIRST ..........   :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


no mames way!!!!!!


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE:

THESE ARE A COUPLE HOPPERS ,I HAVE BUILT NATIONWIDE MEXICO AND USA .  :angry: 

MEXICALI MEXICO ,TIJUANA MEXICO , ENSENADA MEXICO , SONORA MEXICO , BAKERSFIELD ,FRESNO , LOS ANGELES , PHOENIX , YUMA ARIZONA, SAN DIEGO , LAS VEGAS , SAN MATEO , DENVER CO , EL PASO TX , DALLAS TX , HOUSTON TX , EL CENTRO CA. :wow: :wow: 

I HOVE COMPETED IN NUMEROUS CITIES ACROSS THE US , MEXICO AN MANY LOWRIDERSHOWS .  

U DUMFUCKS ARE LOCAL , U FAGETS CANT TOUCH MY CARREER, BEEN IN THE GAME FOR DECADES.......

WHAT R U GONA SHOW ME ABOUT THE GAME .......... :biggrin:  

AT1 MOTORSPORTS TO THE TOP .........    

AT1 AT YOUR SERVICE PUTOS , YO SOY SU PADRE PINCHES POLLITOS MEADOS.

AT1 THE BEST FUCK THE REST  :biggrin: 


















































































:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :loco: :boink: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## MR.64wagon

> _Originally posted by slowtan_@Sep 9 2010, 10:21 PM~18530075
> *no mames way!!!!!!
> *


THATS FUNNY HOW YOU TAKE ALL THE CREDIT BULDING MY CARS WHEN YOU KNOW DAM WELL YOU DIDNT DO IT BY YOUR SELF THE SOUTHSIDE TEAM DID IT YOU AND I KNOW THAT MICLO BIG BROWN AND SLIM AND DARKNESS AND MYSELF AND YOU WE BULIT THESE CARS YOU DIDNT SHOWS ANYTHING NEW ON HOPPERS ONLY ON FRAMES AND U KNOW THAT LETS JUST KEEP THAT WAY CAUSE I CAN PUT U ON BLAST


----------



## rug442

WITH OUT THE SKID THAT DIDN'T PAY RENT...AND WHEN HE WAS IN DALLAS WITH I.C. & T.E. SO WE DIDN'T NEED THE SKID IN THE FIRST PLACE.


----------



## rug442

SORRY I.C. & T.E. :thumbsup:


----------



## rug442

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: rug442, AT1in2009
I SEE YOU. WHAT YOU NEED TO SAY. BABYGIRL. :wave:


----------



## rug442

SI DEBE ESCRIBIR EN español SIGUE. I GOT YOU. BABYGIRL.


----------



## project 79

I SAID I WAS NOT GETTING IN THIS BUT JUST TO SHOW IRVING CUSTOMZ BUILT
:0 :0 BEFORE AND AFTER STILL DOING THE SAME THING


----------



## sureñosbluez

Q-VO :wave: :wave:


----------



## project 79

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Sep 9 2010, 10:08 PM~18530687
> *SORRY I.C. & T.E.    :thumbsup:
> *


AINT NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT WE HAVE ALWAYS BEEN COOL WITH LATIN CUSTOMS


----------



## project 79

AND THERE IS NO POLLOS MIADOS HERE BUT YOU AND THATS ALL I HAVE TO SAY


----------



## rug442




----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 9 2010, 10:29 PM~18530933
> *AINT NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT WE HAVE ALWAYS BEEN COOL WITH LATIN CUSTOMS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppers4life

A LA VERGA GUEY, YA SE ENOJARON ESTOS VATOS!!!


----------



## project 79

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Sep 9 2010, 10:35 PM~18531000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


STOLE MY WORDS THATS FUCKED UP BUT YOU CANT TOP THIS ONE

















THE LADER :biggrin:


----------



## project 79

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## MR.64wagon

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 9 2010, 11:38 PM~18531027
> *STOLE MY WORDS THATS FUCKED UP BUT YOU CANT TOP THIS ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE LADER  :biggrin:
> *


MY *****


----------



## project 79

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 9 2010, 10:41 PM~18531064
> *MY *****
> *


SORRY GUEY DIDNT MEAN IT THAT WAY BUT HAD TO DO IT :biggrin: DONT TAKE IT WRONG


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Sep 9 2010, 10:05 PM~18530636
> *WITH OUT THE SKID THAT DIDN'T PAY RENT...AND WHEN HE WAS IN DALLAS WITH I.C. & T.E. SO WE DIDN'T NEED THE SKID IN THE FIRST PLACE.
> *


Those were the good old days wernt they.This low life peice of shit AT1 thinks that with out him we wouldnt be doin what were doing!!The magnet man aint did shit but build magnets from across the contry.Someone needs to tell him gettin stuck is a thing of the past.How hard is it to build magnets and make a career out of it.If it was part of the hop game then it would still be allowed.Disqualifed is what its called now.


----------



## MR.64wagon

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 9 2010, 11:47 PM~18531135
> *Those were the good old days wernt they.This low life peice of shit AT1 thinks that with out him we wouldnt be doin what were doing!!The magnet man aint did shit but build magnets from across the contry.Someone needs to tell him gettin stuck is a thing of the past.How hard is it to build magnets and make a career out of it.If it was part of the hop game then it would still be allowed.Disqualifed is what its called now.
> *


THATS ONE OF THE THINGS HE IS GOOD AT MAKING THEM THEM STICK AND LOADING THE TRUNKS UP WITH WEIGHT OH IM SORRY MAGIC


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 9 2010, 10:26 PM~18530904
> *Q-VO :wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


All magnets eccept for the single pump wagen in the 50s,but ask him were that wagen is!!!And it will be another sad story of how someone did him wrong.By now u have to start lookin at him and why people dis like him so much.I guess everyone is wrong and hes rite!!! "bull shit"The dude is not straight forward point blank!!!


----------



## hoppers4life

WELL I HAVE TO ADMIT THAT TONO MADE A BIG DIFFRENCE IN THE HOP GAME IN HOUSTON, THE HOPPERS BACK IN DA DAYS WEREN'T DOING WHAT SOME OF THEM ARE DOING NOW... AND IM NOT BLIND OR A HATTER HE HELP ALOT OF PEOPLE TO GET THERE CARS IN THE AIR..... TRUE STATEMENT IM NOT TAKING UP FOR HIM IM JUST SPEAKING THE TRUTH!!! HE SHOULD BE ABLE TO TAKE CARE OF HIM SELF HE IS A GROWN MAN, IM JUST BEING REAL AND GIVING HIM THE CREDIT HE DESERVES FROM MY POINT OF VIEW.....

YA'S PERSANOL PROBLEMS ARE NOT MY PROBLES SO HANDLE YA'S BIZZNEZZZ....


----------



## rug442

ONE BETTER


----------



## MR.64wagon

ITS FUUNY WHEN HE BURNED YOULL AND CAME DOWN HERE HE WOULD TALK ALL THAT SHIT ABOUT YOULL AND BOILER AND TONY THEN HE BURNS ME NEXT THING YOU KNOW HES BEST FRIENDS WITH BOILER AND TONY


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Sep 9 2010, 10:36 PM~18531009
> *A LA VERGA GUEY, YA SE ENOJARON ESTOS VATOS!!!
> *


We missed u at the 97.9 the beat show.U said u were comin to play!!And i see ur AT1 pro team.So are the main player of the pro team??And no were not mad just unmasking the truth of this chickin shit guy.


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 9 2010, 09:58 PM~18531254
> *ITS FUUNY WHEN HE BURNED YOULL AND CAME DOWN HERE HE WOULD TALK ALL THAT SHIT ABOUT YOULL AND BOILER AND TONY THEN HE BURNS ME NEXT THING YOU KNOW HES BEST FRIENDS WITH BOILER AND TONY
> *



LOL!!! THATS HOW SHIT ROLLS I GUESS HOMIE...... :biggrin: I DONT KNOW THE STORY BETWEEN YA BUT WHEN YA USE TOO ROLL TOGETHER U WHERE OVER PROTECTED WITH HIM!!!! :biggrin: BUT U HAVE TO ADMIT HE DID MAKE YOUR CAR HIT SOME BIG INCHES......


----------



## MR.64wagon

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Sep 10 2010, 12:02 AM~18531306
> *LOL!!! THATS HOW SHIT ROLLS I GUESS HOMIE...... :biggrin:  I DONT KNOW THE STORY BETWEEN YA BUT WHEN YA USE TOO ROLL TOGETHER U WHERE OVER PROTECTED WITH HIM!!!! :biggrin:  BUT U HAVE TO ADMIT HE DID MAKE YOUR CAR HIT SOME BIG INCHES......
> *


ONLY IF U KNEW THE TRUTH HOMIE BUT YOU WILL LEARN ALL WITH IN TIME


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 9 2010, 10:01 PM~18531294
> *We missed u at the 97.9 the beat show.U said u were comin to play!!And i see ur AT1 pro team.So are the main player of the pro team??And no were not mad just unmasking the truth of this chickin shit guy.
> *



I HAVE A FEW JUNK HOPPERS COMING OUT SOON.... :biggrin:


----------



## project 79

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 9 2010, 10:04 PM~18531321
> *ONLY IF U KNEW THE TRUTH HOMIE
> *



TU ECHALE GANAS A TU NEGOCIO AND DONT LOOK BACK HOMIE, THERE WORK FOR EVERYONE, AND MAY THE BAST GET DA MOST.... QUE NO? YOU GOOD PEOPLE, I'VE NEVER HAD ANYTHING PERSONAL WITH U BUT WHEN THE TIME IS RIGHT WE'LL NOSE THEM UP TO BRING BACK SOME MOTIVATION...


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 9 2010, 10:05 PM~18531331
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



K ROLLO HOMIE!!!


----------



## Texas Kriminalz

Don't let me talk about the shit he has pulled out here in California. He seems to have [email protected]# you all also in Texas I see. He got his ass wooped on one of the truucha videos. 
:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Sep 9 2010, 10:57 PM~18531242
> *WELL I HAVE TO ADMIT THAT TONO MADE A BIG DIFFRENCE IN THE HOP GAME IN HOUSTON, THE HOPPERS BACK IN DA DAYS WEREN'T DOING WHAT SOME OF THEM ARE DOING NOW... AND IM NOT BLIND OR A HATTER HE HELP ALOT OF PEOPLE TO GET THERE CARS IN THE AIR..... TRUE STATEMENT IM NOT TAKING UP FOR HIM IM JUST SPEAKING THE TRUTH!!! HE SHOULD BE ABLE TO TAKE CARE OF HIM SELF HE IS A GROWN MAN, IM JUST BEING REAL AND GIVING HIM THE CREDIT HE DESERVES FROM MY POINT OF VIEW.....
> 
> YA'S PERSANOL PROBLEMS ARE NOT MY PROBLES  SO HANDLE YA'S BIZZNEZZZ....
> *


Its a mater of time and u too will see the real tono.Let me ask u do u realy think everyones wrong and tono is rite or do u think somethg may be wrong wit this guy.Thiers no way everyones wrong and hes rite.Hes been throw 4-5 shops maybe more and i guess u think all of them are wrong,very unlikely.Thats speakin the truth,If all the guys would get on hear from those shop this thread would probley have to be deleted.Tono deserves that credit too.Its not just about the good hes done!!!


----------



## MR.64wagon

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Sep 10 2010, 12:02 AM~18531306
> *LOL!!! THATS HOW SHIT ROLLS I GUESS HOMIE...... :biggrin:  I DONT KNOW THE STORY BETWEEN YA BUT WHEN YA USE TOO ROLL TOGETHER U WHERE OVER PROTECTED WITH HIM!!!! :biggrin:  BUT U HAVE TO ADMIT HE DID MAKE YOUR CAR HIT SOME BIG INCHES......
> *


LETS GET THIS RIGHT HE NEED ME MORE THEN I NEEDED HIM I I GAVE A PLACE TO LIVE TRUCK TO DRIVE MONEY FOR A BUNCH OF PROMISES THAT NEVER CAME TRUTH AND MY CAR NEVER MADE IT TO NO SHOWS WHEN HE WORKED ON IT AND WHEN IT DID MAKE IT TO SHOWS MY CAR NEVER DID SHIT IT WAS ALWAYS GETTING STUCK


----------



## project 79

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Sep 9 2010, 11:09 PM~18531365
> *K ROLLO HOMIE!!!
> *


QUE ONDA CUANDO SALE EL LINCOLN ? YO ANDO TRAS DE TERMINAR MI BOMBA SO EL MONTE NI LO TOMO EN CUENTA PORQUE ESTOY DEDICANDO MY TIEMPO Y DINERO A LA BOMBA YA LA TENGO CASI ALA MITAD NADAMAS INTERIOR Y POMPAS Y LISTA Y QUE DICE USTE POR AQUEL RUMBO


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by Texas Kriminalz_@Sep 9 2010, 11:09 PM~18531366
> *Don't let me talk about the shit he has pulled out here in California. He seems to have [email protected]# you all also in Texas I see. He got his ass wooped on one of the truucha videos.
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


I hear u homie he pulled some fast ones here in tx but fuck it u live and u learn,but seams some of these guys dont wana hear the truth on here!!!And ur rite homie that was him on that video,and people dont wana wip ur ass for no apperent reason,he did somthg to deserve that.


----------



## Texas Kriminalz

Yea he thought he was the shit out here in California but he seems to wantto take credit for other people work like he did it himself. Carma a bit(# ain it Tonio.Finally starting to catch up to you. :burn:


----------



## project 79

MAN I'LL SEE YALL IS TIME TO GO TO OUR NORMAL PROGRAM :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 9 2010, 10:11 PM~18531375
> *LETS GET THIS RIGHT HE NEED ME MORE THEN I NEEDED HIM I I GAVE A PLACE TO LIVE TRUCK TO DRIVE MONEY FOR A BUNCH OF PROMISES THAT NEVER CAME TRUTH AND MY CAR NEVER MADE IT TO NO SHOWS WHEN HE WORKED ON IT AND WHEN IT DID MAKE IT TO SHOWS MY CAR NEVER DID SHIT IT WAS ALWAYS  GETTING STUCK
> *



WELL IM SORRY TO HEAR THAT BRO, BUT IN THIS LIFE WE LOOSE SUM AND WE WIN SUM, THATS LIFE AND THANKS FOR ALL THE HEADS UP YA ARE GIVING US BUT I TAKE CHANCES.....  MAY THE BEST WIN IN DA PIT.... IF I EVER GET A HOPPER.... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 9 2010, 10:13 PM~18531390
> *QUE ONDA CUANDO SALE EL LINCOLN ? YO ANDO TRAS DE TERMINAR MI BOMBA SO EL MONTE NI LO TOMO EN CUENTA PORQUE ESTOY DEDICANDO MY TIEMPO Y DINERO A LA BOMBA YA LA TENGO CASI ALA MITAD NADAMAS INTERIOR Y POMPAS Y LISTA Y QUE DICE USTE POR AQUEL RUMBO
> *



YA TENGO MUNCHO TIEMPO K NO LE ECHO GANAS AL LINCOLN PORQUE GRACIAS A DIOS TENGO CHINGOS DE TRABAJO, SIEMPRE PENSE K CUANDO ERAS TU PROPIO PATRO TRABAJABA UNO MENOS Y NO ES ASI, PERO AL RATO LO SACAMOS CON SU NUEVO IMAGEN!!!  ECAHLE PARA DELANTE.....


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 9 2010, 11:11 PM~18531375
> *LETS GET THIS RIGHT HE NEED ME MORE THEN I NEEDED HIM I I GAVE A PLACE TO LIVE TRUCK TO DRIVE MONEY FOR A BUNCH OF PROMISES THAT NEVER CAME TRUTH AND MY CAR NEVER MADE IT TO NO SHOWS WHEN HE WORKED ON IT AND WHEN IT DID MAKE IT TO SHOWS MY CAR NEVER DID SHIT IT WAS ALWAYS  GETTING STUCK
> *


Thats about as close as it comes to what we did for him down here in D Twn.Place to stay.money,cloths,shoes.Ungrateful person.He came with a back pack and the cloths on his back. :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: Ungrateful


----------



## project 79

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Sep 9 2010, 11:21 PM~18531443
> *YA TENGO MUNCHO TIEMPO K NO LE ECHO GANAS AL LINCOLN PORQUE GRACIAS A DIOS TENGO CHINGOS DE TRABAJO, SIEMPRE PENSE K CUANDO ERAS TU PROPIO PATRO TRABAJABA UNO MENOS Y NO ES ASI, PERO AL RATO LO SACAMOS CON SU NUEVO IMAGEN!!!   ECAHLE PARA DELANTE.....
> *


NOMBRE TRABAJAS MAS DE LO QUE PIENSAS Y MUCHAS VESES DE A GRATIS PERO ASI ES CUANDO TRABAJAS PARA TI MISMO PORQUE YO LO AGO TODOS LOS DIAS


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$

*LETS JUS HOPE NONE OF THIS HAPPEN TO HIM FOR FUKIN OVER THE WRONG GUY..*


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 9 2010, 10:23 PM~18531456
> *NOMBRE TRABAJAS MAS DE LO QUE PIENSAS Y MUCHAS VESES DE A GRATIS PERO ASI ES CUANDO TRABAJAS PARA TI MISMO PORQUE YO LO AGO TODOS LOS DIAS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Sep 9 2010, 11:24 PM~18531461
> *LETS JUS HOPE NONE OF THIS HAPPEN TO HIM FOR FUKIN OVER THE WRONG GUY..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It shouldnt get to that point.But u never know with these crazy people in this world, some fuckin crazy people dont giv a shit these days.


----------



## irving customz1

Good to see u AT1in 2009 on here!!!


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Sep 9 2010, 11:14 PM~18530770
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: rug442, AT1in2009
> I SEE YOU.  WHAT YOU NEED TO SAY. BABYGIRL. :wave:
> *


HOW CAN YOU COMPARE 65 INCHES AND GETTING STUCK WITH 100 PLUS THAT I GAVE U ,THATS HITTING BUMPER AND COMING DOWN NOT GETTING STUCK ....................YOU WHITE BITCH ............PICS DONT LIE COMPARE UR OLD PICS TO THE ONES AFTER I PUT MY MAGIC INTO IT 30 INCHES BITCH ......................INCHES DONT COME FREE!!!!!!........


----------



## irving customz1

Talk to me il talk back.Ur thread is booming now it use to be dead.U can thank me now!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppers4life

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ihifr1YgTkY


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 9 2010, 11:32 PM~18531517
> *HOW CAN YOU COMPARE 65 INCHES AND GETTING STUCK WITH 100 PLUS THAT I GAVE U ,THATS HITTING BUMPER AND COMING DOWN NOT GETTING STUCK ....................YOU WHITE BITCH  ............PICS DONT LIE COMPARE UR OLD PICS TO THE ONES AFTER I PUT MY MAGIC INTO IT 30 INCHES  BITCH  ......................INCHES  DONT COME FREE!!!!!!........
> *


 :0 :0 :0 How can that be our car never got stuck until u came on!!!We at irving customs never had a car that stuck until u got here.So how do u explain that!!!If u gave us a 100+inches comin back down then why is their no record of this.We didnt go to one single show and hit 100+ inches and come back down.Trust me if our car was hittin a hundred back then and comin back down i would have to that mother fucker across the world,i wouldnt have just kept it at the shop.Im sure everyone here would agree with me!!!Inches that get stuck do come for free.Its called disqualified and u dont get the prize money when u get stuck rite!!!


----------



## MR.64wagon

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 10 2010, 12:32 AM~18531517
> *HOW CAN YOU COMPARE 65 INCHES AND GETTING STUCK WITH 100 PLUS THAT I GAVE U ,THATS HITTING BUMPER AND COMING DOWN NOT GETTING STUCK ....................YOU WHITE BITCH  ............PICS DONT LIE COMPARE UR OLD PICS TO THE ONES AFTER I PUT MY MAGIC INTO IT 30 INCHES  BITCH  ......................INCHES  DONT COME FREE!!!!!!........
> *


GET YOUR MIND RIGHT BITCH WE NEVER DID 65 WE WERE AT 85 AND NOT GETTING STUCK YOU PUT 2000 POUNDS OF WIEGHT IN MY SHIT GETTING STUCK AT 98 JUST CHECK THE ROLLIN DVD THATS WHY CAR BROKE IN HALF AND
WHAT THE FUCK YOU TALKING ABOUT INHES DONT COME FREE GOD DAM RIGHT THEY DONT WAS THE ONE BUYING ALL THE FUCKING GEARS AND MOTORS AND SPINGS YOU WERE GOING THREW FOR
A MOTHER FUCKER THAT HAS LOTS OF EXPERINCE SHOULD HAVE TO KEEP GOING SO MANY DAM PARTS


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 9 2010, 11:32 PM~18531517
> *HOW CAN YOU COMPARE 65 INCHES AND GETTING STUCK WITH 100 PLUS THAT I GAVE U ,THATS HITTING BUMPER AND COMING DOWN NOT GETTING STUCK ....................YOU WHITE BITCH  ............PICS DONT LIE COMPARE UR OLD PICS TO THE ONES AFTER I PUT MY MAGIC INTO IT 30 INCHES  BITCH  ......................INCHES  DONT COME FREE!!!!!!........
> *


It wasnt magic it was "magnet"And it could have been 50 inches more,but when it sticks it dont count,!!!!


----------



## MR.64wagon

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 10 2010, 12:41 AM~18531577
> *:0  :0  :0  How can that be our car never got stuck until u came on!!!We at irving customs never had a car that stuck until u got here.So how do u explain that!!!If u gave us a 100+inches comin back down then why is their no record of this.We didnt go to one single show and hit 100+ inches and come back down.Trust me if our car was hittin a hundred back then and comin back down i would have to that mother fucker across the world,i wouldnt have just kept it at the shop.Im sure everyone here would agree with me!!!Inches that get stuck do come for free.Its called disqualified and u dont get the prize money when u get stuck rite!!!
> *


WHEN HAVE YOULL EVER SEEN MY SHIT GET STUCK BEFORE HE CAME AROUND


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 9 2010, 11:43 PM~18531585
> *GET YOUR MIND RIGHT BITCH WE NEVER DID 65 WE WERE AT 85 AND NOT GETTING STUCK YOU PUT 2000 POUNDS OF WIEGHT IN MY SHIT GETTING STUCK AT 98 JUST CHECK THE ROLLIN DVD THATS WHY CAR BROKE IN HALF AND
> WHAT THE FUCK YOU TALKING ABOUT INHES DONT COME FREE GOD DAM RIGHT THEY DONT WAS THE ONE BUYING ALL THE FUCKING GEARS AND MOTORS AND SPINGS YOU WERE GOING THREW FOR
> A MOTHER FUCKER THAT HAS LOTS OF EXPERINCE SHOULD HAVE TO KEEP GOING  SO MANY DAM PARTS
> *


Tell em !!!! holyy lu yaaaa,preach it brother,all that experice in his career and he still needed thousands of dollars in product to test. Goes to show u he didnt know as much as he though he knew.


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 9 2010, 11:50 PM~18531618
> *WHEN HAVE YOULL EVER SEEN MY SHIT GET STUCK BEFORE HE CAME AROUND
> *


Cant say i have sir,same here we never got stuck until he came in the picture!!!


----------



## irving customz1

Still waiting on my thank u At1in2009!!!!


----------



## MR.64wagon

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 10 2010, 12:53 AM~18531634
> *Tell em !!!! holyy lu yaaaa,preach it brother,all that experice in his career and he still needed thousands of dollars in product to test. Goes to show u he didnt know as much as he though he knew.
> *


HE CAN TALK A GOOD GAME ALL THE PICS AND VIDEOS DONT MEAN SHIT HIS BROTHER DID ALL DAM WORK HE JUST TOOK ALL THE CREDIT CAUSE IF HE KNEW IT ALL DONT YOU THINK HE WOULD BE WITH TODD NOT HIS BROTHER


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 9 2010, 11:57 PM~18531651
> *HE CAN TALK A GOOD GAME ALL THE PICS AND VIDEOS DONT MEAN SHIT HIS BROTHER DID ALL DAM WORK HE JUST TOOK ALL THE CREDIT CAUSE IF HE KNEW IT ALL DONT YOU  THINK HE WOULD BE WITH TODD NOT HIS BROTHER
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: But u know its the same old sad story that everyone is out to get him and hes the victum!!!


----------



## rug442

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 10 2010, 12:43 AM~18531585
> *GET YOUR MIND RIGHT BITCH WE NEVER DID 65 WE WERE AT 85 AND NOT GETTING STUCK YOU PUT 2000 POUNDS OF WIEGHT IN MY SHIT GETTING STUCK AT 98 JUST CHECK THE ROLLIN DVD THATS WHY CAR BROKE IN HALF AND
> WHAT THE FUCK YOU TALKING ABOUT INHES DONT COME FREE GOD DAM RIGHT THEY DONT WAS THE ONE BUYING ALL THE FUCKING GEARS AND MOTORS AND SPINGS YOU WERE GOING THREW FOR
> A MOTHER FUCKER THAT HAS LOTS OF EXPERINCE SHOULD HAVE TO KEEP GOING  SO MANY DAM PARTS
> *


WELL PUT...
BUT YOU R THE REASON 4 THE CAR NOT GOING TO CHICAGO , PORTLAND , VEGAS. U FUCKING WETBAG. AND I KNOW U AINT TYPING BITCH.


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Sep 10 2010, 12:01 AM~18531673
> *WELL PUT...
> BUT YOU R THE REASON 4 THE CAR NOT GOING TO CHICAGO , PORTLAND , VEGAS. U FUCKING WETBAG. AND I KNOW U AINT TYPING BITCH.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Say it aint sooo!!!


----------



## MR.64wagon

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 10 2010, 01:04 AM~18531686
> *:0  :0  :0  Say it aint sooo!!!
> *


YOU GOT TO UNDERSTAND THERES A REASON WHY THAT MOTHER FUCKER STAYS ALL THE WAY OUT HERE AND DONT EVEN KNOW ANYBODY OR HAVE FAMILY OUT HERE HE CAME OUT HERE CAUSE HE HAD NO CHOICE HE FUCK EVERYBODY IN CALI AND IN MEXICALI AND DENVER


----------



## irving customz1

Dam it nobody wants to chit chat,and i never got my thank u!!! :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 10 2010, 12:13 AM~18531720
> *YOU GOT TO UNDERSTAND THERES A REASON WHY THAT MOTHER FUCKER STAYS ALL THE WAY OUT HERE AND DONT EVEN KNOW ANYBODY OR HAVE FAMILY OUT HERE HE CAME OUT HERE CAUSE HE HAD NO CHOICE HE FUCK EVERYBODY IN CALI AND IN MEXICALI
> *


I beleave it!! He use to have a hydraulic shop in Mexicali and if it was goin so good and he knew all the shit that he said he knew, then he would have stayed and ran the buiness.So what does that tell u??


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 10 2010, 12:13 AM~18531720
> *YOU GOT TO UNDERSTAND THERES A REASON WHY THAT MOTHER FUCKER STAYS ALL THE WAY OUT HERE AND DONT EVEN KNOW ANYBODY OR HAVE FAMILY OUT HERE HE CAME OUT HERE CAUSE HE HAD NO CHOICE HE FUCK EVERYBODY IN CALI AND IN MEXICALI AND DENVER
> *


Maybe one day he will move further east but hopefully he gets his act together before that ever happens!!!I guess will leave him alone now ,their gona say that were gangin up on him.


----------



## rug442

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 10 2010, 01:19 AM~18531754
> *I beleave it!! He use to have a hydraulic shop in Mexicali and if it was goin so good and he knew all the shit that he said he knew, then he would have stayed and ran the buiness.So what does that tell u??
> *


HE'S A NO GOOD WETBAG.NO OFFENSE TO ANY ONE ELSE IT'S JUST HIM I'M TALKING ABOUT.


----------



## MR.64wagon

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 10 2010, 01:19 AM~18531754
> *I beleave it!! He use to have a hydraulic shop in Mexicali and if it was goin so good and he knew all the shit that he said he knew, then he would have stayed and ran the buiness.So what does that tell u??
> *


HE SAID HE WAS A DENISIT IN MEXICO NOW YOU TELL ME WHAT THE FUCK YOU DOING HERE MAKING CHUMP CHANGE WORKING ON CARS IF YOUR A DENISIT 
I THINK HE BURNED THE WRONG PERSON DOWN THERE THATS WHY YOU CANT GO BACK HOME


----------



## MR.64wagon

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 10 2010, 01:26 AM~18531792
> *Maybe one day he will move further east but hopefully he gets his act together before that ever happens!!!I guess will leave him alone now ,their gona say that were gangin up on him.
> *


OR THAT WERE HATTING ON HIM WHICH WERE NOT JUST SPEAKING THE TRUTH ONLY TIME WILL TELL


----------



## rug442

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 10 2010, 01:29 AM~18531803
> *HE SAID HE WAS A DENISIT IN MEXICO NOW YOU TELL ME WHAT THE FUCK YOU DOING HERE MAKING CHUMP CHANGE WORKING ON CARS IF YOUR A DENISIT
> I THINK HE BURNED THE WRONG PERSON DOWN THERE THATS  WHY YOU CANT GO BACK HOME
> *












HE TRIED TO GET THE MOVEMENT GOING BUT HE USED THE WRONG SHIT.


----------



## 713ridaz

wow wow my ***** said *******...wait till i see u


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 10 2010, 04:55 AM~18532215
> *wow wow my ***** said *******...wait till i see u
> *


he said wetbag.


----------



## Lord Goofy

Man..to much drama up in here...... As soon as I take some more pics of progress on my setup ill post it up.


----------



## sic713

sum funy shit in here..alot of truth...if u dont belong.. stay da fuck out. all i gotta say


----------



## Lord Goofy

Thats true darkness...if you aint a customer or with AT1....stay the fuck out.


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94




----------



## sic713

No.. I was sayin if u don't have nothin to do with the personal issues we have with this cat then stay da fuck out..no captains around h


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 10 2010, 08:50 AM~18533270
> *No.. I was sayin if u don't have nothin to do with the personal issues we have with this cat then stay da fuck out..no captains around h
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BigBoi72

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## sic713

> Thats true darkness...if you aint a customer or with AT1....stay the fuck out.
> 
> 
> STOP BEING A BODY CONDOM >>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> Thats true darkness...if you aint a customer or with AT1....stay the fuck out.
> STOP BEING A BODY CONDOM >>>>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
Click to expand...


----------



## sic713

> Thats true darkness...if you aint a customer or with AT1....stay the fuck out.
> STOP BEING A BODY CONDOM >>>>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> this is darkness.. forgot to log out.. but slowtan wrote that.. dont want no one thinkin im talkin shit..
Click to expand...


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 10 2010, 02:51 PM~18535633
> *this is darkness.. forgot to log out.. but slowtan wrote that.. dont want no one thinkin im talkin shit..
> *


Yea thats not surprizing...joe aka slowtan always talk shit on computer :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 10 2010, 02:41 PM~18535570
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 10 2010, 05:21 PM~18535809
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 713ridaz

mayne yall tripping


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 10 2010, 03:39 PM~18535891
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


childish


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 10 2010, 06:01 PM~18536008
> *childish
> *


Says the grown man with a star wars room in his house. :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 10 2010, 05:27 PM~18536554
> *Says the grown man with a star wars room in his house.  :uh:
> *


OWNED :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 9 2010, 10:58 PM~18531254
> *ITS FUUNY WHEN HE BURNED YOULL AND CAME DOWN HERE HE WOULD TALK ALL THAT SHIT ABOUT YOULL AND BOILER AND TONY THEN HE BURNS ME NEXT THING YOU KNOW HES BEST FRIENDS WITH BOILER AND TONY
> *


 :0 :0 my homie , are u jelous? :biggrin: , u know i always go wherever i have to go to get my parts, simple


----------



## Lord Goofy




----------



## ROBERTO G

Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?

I seen you 'round for a long, long time, yeah
I remembered you when you drink my wine

Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?

I've seen you walkin' down in Chinatown
I called you but you could not look around

Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?

I pay my money to the welfare line
I see you standing in it every time

Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?

The color of your skin don't matter to me, ow
As long as we can live in harmony

Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?

I'd kinda like to be the President, yeah
So I can show you how your money's spent, ooh

Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?

Sometimes I don't speak bright, alright
But yet I know what I'm talking about

Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?

I know you're working for the C.I.A.
They wouldn't have you in the mafia

Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
Why can't we be friends?
...


----------



## MR.64wagon

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 10 2010, 07:59 PM~18537113
> *:0  :0 my homie , are u jelous? :biggrin: , u know i always go wherever i have to go to get my parts, simple
> *


NOT AT ALL IT DONT MAKE ME NO DIFFERENCE WERE YOU GET PARTS ITS NOT HURTTING MY POCKETS REMEMBER I DONT MAKING A LIVING OFF THIS SHIT I DO THIS FOR FUN


----------



## slowtan

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 10 2010, 05:20 PM~18535797
> *Yea thats not surprizing...joe aka slowtan  always talk shit on computer :uh:
> *


sorry about that mr. lord

leadship,support,respect & unity

hmmmmm


----------



## Lord Goofy

Yea bro


----------



## slowtan

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 10 2010, 07:12 PM~18537191
> *NOT AT ALL IT DONT MAKE ME NO DIFFERENCE WERE YOU GET PARTS ITS NOT HURTTING MY POCKETS REMEMBER I DONT MAKING A LIVING OFF THIS SHIT I DO THIS FOR FUN
> *


  
ITS ALL GOOD , BUT FOR THE RECORD U DID GET STUCK BEFORE UR BEST HOMIE CAME TO H TOWN :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVOpO3glye0


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 9 2010, 10:43 PM~18531585
> *GET YOUR MIND RIGHT BITCH WE NEVER DID 65 WE WERE AT 85 AND NOT GETTING STUCK YOU PUT 2000 POUNDS OF WIEGHT IN MY SHIT GETTING STUCK AT 98 JUST CHECK THE ROLLIN DVD THATS WHY CAR BROKE IN HALF AND
> WHAT THE FUCK YOU TALKING ABOUT INHES DONT COME FREE GOD DAM RIGHT THEY DONT WAS THE ONE BUYING ALL THE FUCKING GEARS AND MOTORS AND SPINGS YOU WERE GOING THREW FOR
> A MOTHER FUCKER THAT HAS LOTS OF EXPERINCE SHOULD HAVE TO KEEP GOING  SO MANY DAM PARTS
> *


  ON DA COOL HOMIE, I REMEMBER 68 THATS IT!! MAGNIFICOS IF IM NOT MISTAKEN...REAL TALK


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Sep 10 2010, 07:28 PM~18537325
> *
> *


dnt start no shit cabron  :biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Sep 10 2010, 08:28 PM~18537325
> * ON DA COOL HOMIE, I REMEMBER 68 THATS IT!! MAGNIFICOS IF IM NOT MISTAKEN...REAL TALK
> *


THATS THE ONLY SHOW YOU CAN TALK ABOUT CAUSE THATS THE ONLY SHOW YOU BROUGHT YOUR CAR OUT CAUSE I DONT REMEBER IT AT ANY OTHER WEGO SHOWS


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Sep 10 2010, 06:26 PM~18537303-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITS ALL GOOD , BUT FOR THE RECORD U DID GET STUCK BEFORE UR BEST HOMIE CAME TO H TOWN :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVOpO3glye0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU MUST BE FUCKING BLIND COMPADRE VICTOR, SLIM WAS HOLDIND THE CAR UP!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-switches4life_@Sep 10 2010, 06:29 PM~18537332
> *dnt start no shit cabron   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


AQUI ANDAS GUEY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 10 2010, 09:01 PM~18537128
> *
> *


:rofl:


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 10 2010, 06:34 PM~18537376
> *THATS THE ONLY SHOW YOU CAN TALK ABOUT CAUSE THATS THE ONLY SHOW YOU BROUGHT YOUR CAR OUT CAUSE I DONT REMEBER IT AT ANY OTHER WEGO SHOWS
> *


78" AND YA COULDNT TOUCH ME!!!  WE HAD THIS SHITON LOCK, TILL MAGIC GAVE YA THE BIG HELP THAT ON THE HOP!!! MUCH PROPS TOO U AND ALL THE REAL HOPPERS, IM TAKING BABY STEPS....


----------



## MR.64wagon

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Sep 10 2010, 08:41 PM~18537436
> *78" AND YA COULDNT TOUCH ME!!!   WE HAD THIS SHITON LOCK, TILL MAGIC GAVE YA THE BIG HELP THAT ON THE HOP!!! MUCH PROPS TOO U AND ALL THE REAL HOPPERS, IM TAKING BABY STEPS....
> *


DAM I WISH YOU KNEW THE REAL STORY HOMEBOY DONT BELIVE EVERYTHING YOU HEAR LET ME PUT TO YOU THIS WAY IT TOOK LOTS OF PARTS TO FIGURE IT OUT IM NOT GOING TO SAY THAT HE DIDNT HAVE SOMETHING TO DO WITH IT BUT IM NOT GOING TO GIVE HIM ALL THE CREDIT CAUSE HE TALKS A GOOD GAME BUT YOU WILL FIND OUT MOST OF IT IS ALL TALK YOU SHOULD HAVE TO GO THREW 8 GEARS AND MOTORS AND TWO SETS OF SPRINGS IF YOUR A PRO AND SAY THE PARTS WE DEFECTIVE THATS WHY USED SO MANY PARTS THE ON THE FIRST TRY OUT


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 10 2010, 06:46 PM~18537461
> *DAM I WISH YOU KNEW THE REAL STORY HOMEBOY DONT BELIVE EVERYTHING YOU HEAR LET ME PUT TO YOU THIS WAY IT TOOK LOTS OS PARTS TO FIGURE IT OUT IM NOT GOING TO SAY THAT HE DIDNT HAVE SOMETHING TO DO WITH IT BUT IM NOT GOING TO GIVE HIM ALL THE CREADIT CAUSE HE TALKS A GOOD GAME BUT YOU WILL FIND OUT
> *



WELL IM GONNA LEAVE IT AT THAT HOMIE, I REPLYED TO THIS TOPIC BUT NEVER DID I BRING OUT YOUR NAME BUT U BROUGHT OUT MINE.... LETS LEAVE IT AT THAT, I GUESS WE MIGHT FIND OUT THE TRUTH ONE DAY...AS OF NOW TONIO IS COOL, NEVER HAD ANY PROBLEMS!!! WE'LL SEE QUIEN ES QUIEN EN LA CALLE OH EN EL PIT, MUCH RESPECT TO ALL THE SHOW QUALITY CARS YOU'VE BUILT!!!


----------



## switches4life

hay los huacho cucarachos, se ballan con javon zote para que no les hulele el fundio, 
transaltion= have a great day


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 10 2010, 07:38 PM~18537418
> *:rofl:
> *


Yea..sometimes I lose my,temper...and forget Im founder of the HLC.... AND I HAVE TO WATCH WHAT I SAY... :uh:


----------



## MR.64wagon

LOOK IM NOT TRYN TO TALK SHIT TO ANYBODY OR OFFEND ANYBODY JUST DONT LIKE THE FACT THAT THIS CAT LIKE TO TAKE ALL THE CREDIT FOR EVERYTHING IF HE WAS SO GOOD HE WOULD HAVE SET HIS MARK IN LA WERE THEY LOWRIDE EVERY DAY WHY HERE WHEN THE MOVEMENT IS NOT AS BIG AS CALI JUST THINK ABOUT IT


----------



## SW713

gottdamitt


----------



## MR.64wagon

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah

just do a shop call :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 10 2010, 08:33 PM~18537820
> *just do a shop call  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Sep 10 2010, 08:35 PM~18537835
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## MR.64wagon

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 10 2010, 09:33 PM~18537820
> *just do a shop call  :biggrin:
> *


SORRY PLAYA OUR HOPPERS ARE NOT READY RIGHT KNOW WERE BUILDING SHOW CARS RIGHT NOW FOR DEC 5 IF WE HAVE TIME WILL WORK ON THEM FOR THE SHOW WE WILL


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 10 2010, 08:52 PM~18537988
> *SORRY PLAYA OUR HOPPERS ARE NOT READY RIGHT KNOW WERE BUILDING SHOW CARS RIGHT NOW FOR DEC 5 IF WE HAVE TIME WILL WORK ON THEM FOR THE SHOW WE WILL
> *


do i know u??? :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 4 2010, 11:27 AM~17695969
> *
> 
> NOMAS PARA QUE VEAS  QUE NO SOLO LE CARGE LAS PILAS A TU CARRO  ,VEZ COMO SALEN LAS MENTIRAS  .
> *


CON EL TIEMPO LAS MENTIRAS SALEN VERDA CAMARADA


----------



## MR.64wagon

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 10 2010, 10:02 PM~18538077
> *do i know u???  :biggrin:
> *


just call me daddy bitchhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## 713ridaz

how about them cougars>>>>>>


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 10 2010, 09:18 PM~18538225
> *just call me daddy bitchhhhhhhhhhhh
> *


hey daddy bitch!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84

lol


----------



## cali rydah

:biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1

Dam what did i miss!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 10 2010, 10:45 PM~18538422
> *Dam what did i miss!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NOT MUCH


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 10 2010, 09:46 PM~18538435
> *NOT MUCH
> *


check ur pm daddy bitch!!! :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 10 2010, 08:03 PM~18537585
> *LOOK IM NOT TRYN TO TALK SHIT TO ANYBODY OR OFFEND ANYBODY JUST DONT LIKE THE FACT THAT THIS CAT LIKE TO TAKE ALL THE CREDIT FOR EVERYTHING IF HE WAS SO GOOD HE WOULD HAVE SET HIS MARK IN LA WERE THEY LOWRIDE EVERY DAY WHY HERE WHEN THE MOVEMENT IS NOT AS BIG AS CALI JUST THINK ABOUT IT
> *


Yep aint that the truth,If u cant make it somewere i gues the best move is to move!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Sep 10 2010, 09:16 PM~18538204
> *CON EL TIEMPO LAS MENTIRAS SALEN VERDA CAMARADA
> *


Thats what i been sayin but u aint listening!!!


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 10 2010, 09:22 PM~18538261
> *how about them cougars>>>>>>
> *


were were show me were the cougar is !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 10 2010, 10:55 PM~18538491
> *Yep aint that the truth,If u cant make it somewere i gues the best move is to move!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HES BEEN TEXAS 2 1/2 YEARS AND BURNED 3 SHOPS CORRECT ME IF IM WRONG


----------



## irving customz1

Hey guys can i be a daddy bitch too!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 10 2010, 09:59 PM~18538524
> *HES BEEN TEXAS 2 1/2 YEARS AND BURNED 3 SHOPS CORRECT ME IF IM WRONG
> *


Yep thats just in tx,The number is at 3,then cali then colorado,and who knows what other states he terrerized!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1

irving customz1, MR.64wagon, hoppers4life 



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MR.64wagon

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 10 2010, 11:05 PM~18538567
> *Yep thats just in tx,The number is at 3,then cali then colorado,and who knows what other states he terrerized!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


BUT THEN AGIAIN THE SAD STORY HE TELLS EVERYBODY THAT THEY FUCKED HIM AND HE DIDNT GET PAID


----------



## irving customz1

irving customz1, compita, Lord Goofy, $CHARLIE BOY$, MR.64wagon, hoppers4life
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 10 2010, 10:10 PM~18538593
> *BUT THEN AGIAIN THE SAD STORY HE TELLS EVERYBODY THAT THEY FUCKED HIM AND HE DIDNT GET PAID
> *


Yep its the same old sad story,Everyones out to get him,hes the victum,Now the shit is starting to catch up to him!!!! Its time for him to get his act together!!! And that is real talk!!!!!He is lucky we are sain people not insain,Cause one day that u burn the wrong person and that could be the end of the story.Their some crazy people out their that are not as forgiving as us!!!!!


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 10 2010, 09:09 PM~18538592
> *irving customz1, MR.64wagon, hoppers4life
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



WHAT UP BRO!!! EN EL JUEGO,UNO PIERDE Y EL OTRO GANA... :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Sep 10 2010, 10:17 PM~18538643
> *WHAT UP BRO!!! EN EL JUEGO,UNO PIERDE Y EL OTRO GANA... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: Maybe even as soon as the wego final show in Dec. we can determan who will when and who will pierde!!!!


----------



## irving customz1

Dam this shit went dead again!!!!Were did everybody go?????


----------



## mr_bighead_85

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## irving customz1

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## jdog78

beer run, shit getting good :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94




----------



## hydrocity903

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## jdog78

:guns: :machinegun:


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 9 2010, 05:00 PM~18526736
> *I dont know you bro but you acting lame with all this hate. You must really be scorned.....smh
> *


*HEY GOOFY, IF IT WAS YOU THAT HAD BEEN FUCKED OVER LIKE THESE CATS WERE WOULDNT YOU BE PISSED? THINK ABOUT IT HOMIE! I WITNESSED ALL THE PROBLEMS AT ROBERTS SHOP. I SAW WHAT WAS STOLEN FROM THE SHOP WHEN ANTONIO GOT KICKED OUT. IF WHAT HAPPENED TO ROBERT HAD HAPPENED TO ME SHIT WOULD HAVE GONE DOWN DIFFERENTLY, ROBS GOT ALOT OF FUCKING PATIENCE. SHIT I WANTED TO FUCK A FOOL UP JUST FOR LEANING ON MY CAR FOR A PICTURE  *


----------



## HMART1970

*ANTONIO JUST LETTING YOU KNOW I KNEW THE GAME YOU WERE PULLING WHEN YOU WERE TRYING TO BUY THE PROJECT 64 RAG THAT I WAS SELLING! BUT YOU WERE NOT THE ONE REALLY BUYING IT, MARTIN FROM ROLLERZ ONLY WAS THE ONE LOOKING FOR A RAG. I OFFERED THE CAR TO YOU FOR 3.5 GRAND BUT YOU WERE TELLING MARTIN THE PRICE WAS 4.5 GRAND? WERE YOU CHARGING A $1000 FINDERS FEE? I KNEW YOU WERE UP TO SOMETHING THATS WHY I ASKED YOU WAS THE CAR FOR YOU OR FOR ONE OF YOUR CUSTOMERS, BECAUSE IF IT WAS FOR A CUSTOMER I DIDNT WANT YOU AS A MIDDLE MAN!!!!! *


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 11 2010, 01:02 PM~18541878
> *HEY GOOFY, IF IT WAS YOU THAT HAD BEEN FUCKED OVER LIKE THESE CATS WERE WOULDNT YOU BE PISSED? THINK ABOUT IT HOMIE! I WITNESSED ALL THE PROBLEMS AT ROBERTS SHOP. I SAW WHAT WAS STOLEN FROM THE SHOP WHEN ANTONIO GOT KICKED OUT. IF WHAT HAPPENED TO ROBERT HAD HAPPENED TO ME SHIT WOULD HAVE GONE DOWN DIFFERENTLY, ROBS GOT ALOT OF FUCKING PATIENCE. SHIT I WANTED TO FUCK A FOOL UP JUST FOR LEANING ON MY CAR FOR A PICTURE
> *


Yes sir thats the truth brother!!!Its always ok until they actully get fucked then it becomes an issue.Like i said before tono is lucky so far that at least me and rob are sain people not insain things mite have been different then.Ask my guys aswell and they will tell u im as patiant as they come.


----------



## cali rydah

starting early today huh?? :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 11 2010, 03:38 PM~18542044
> *Yes sir thats the truth brother!!!Its always ok until they actully get fucked then it becomes an issue.Like i said before tono is lucky so far that at least me and rob are sain people not insain things mite have been different then.Ask my guys aswell and they will tell u im as patiant as they come.
> *


*ANTONIO OPENED A SHOP FOR HIMSELF NEAR ROBS BUT GOT LOCKED OUT BY THE OWNERS FOR NOT PAYING THE RENT. ROB HIRES HIM TO WORK AT HIS SHOP AND OF COURSE PEOPLE WERE SAYING TO BE CAREFULL WITH THIS CAT BUT HE SEEMED TO BE A FIRME DUDE TILL ALL THE BULLSHIT STARTED UP, SHIT DIDNT HE GET DUMPED FROM CONRADS SHOP ALSO :wow:*


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 11 2010, 01:44 PM~18542071
> *starting early today huh??  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: Do u also have a story about this cat ,trust us we would love to hear it!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 11 2010, 02:28 PM~18542269
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: Do u also have a story about this cat ,trust us we would love to hear it!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


naw actually only had 1 business transaction and he hooked it up


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 11 2010, 01:49 PM~18542093
> *ANTONIO OPENED A SHOP FOR HIMSELF NEAR ROBS BUT GOT LOCKED OUT BY THE OWNERS FOR NOT PAYING THE RENT. ROB HIRES HIM TO WORK AT HIS SHOP AND OF COURSE PEOPLE WERE SAYING TO BE CAREFULL WITH THIS CAT BUT HE SEEMED TO BE A FIRME DUDE TILL ALL THE BULLSHIT STARTED UP, SHIT DIDNT HE GET DUMPED FROM CONRADS SHOP ALSO :wow:
> *


That was that torres Empire wana be shop wasnt it.I guess he thought by opening a shop under that name he could get assistence from the main torres owner.It dont work that way and it seamed that he found that out the hard way.Only thing that he had goin 4 him is that his last name was torres,so he tryed to play both sides ,his shop but sometimes the other guys shop when he got in a jam!!!


----------



## cali rydah

:0


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 11 2010, 02:30 PM~18542280
> *naw actually only had 1 business transaction  and he hooked it up
> *


Dam so did u rite!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 Pics please,show setup or hopper!!!


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 11 2010, 02:45 PM~18542362
> *Dam so did u rite!!!  :0  :0  :0  :0 Pics please,show setup or hopper!!!
> *


no work, i bought a dvd from him... i rep southside customs on the hydros :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1

What happen to the regulars on here.As soon as we have been on hear everyone has disapeared!!!Bad boys hydrulics gets on our thread and talks shit all the time and were rite their with them!!!Can u imagen how dead this thread would be if we didnt get on here. It would be a Ghost town gentelmen!!!I aint gona lie our thread is dead rite now,their aint been no hoppin so it aint on and popin LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 11 2010, 02:51 PM~18542392
> *no work, i bought a dvd from him... i rep southside customs on the hydros :biggrin:
> *


Oh ok ,Wel im glad the DVD transaction went well,u would have hated to kill a guy over a DVD LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 11 2010, 02:55 PM~18542414
> *Oh ok ,Wel im glad the DVD transaction went well,u would have hated to kill a guy over a DVD LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## irving customz1

Well good morning to everyone anyway just woke up alil while ago,had to go back to sleep cause it was like 10am and i made the mistake of wakin up and then i figured fuck this im american i dont have to wake up earliy LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1

Il be rite back gentalmen!!!


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 5 2010, 12:08 AM~18489168
> *SORRY HOMIE NOT FOR SALE THIS IS AN AT1 SPECIAL EDITION , HOPPER FOR ALL THE HATERS AND KUSTOMS IMPALAS  OF HOUSTON........... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*KUSTOMS IMPALAS, WHAT DO YOU MEAN ANTONIO?????*


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 11 2010, 03:04 PM~18542463
> *KUSTOMS IMPALAS, WHAT DO YOU MEAN ANTONIO?????
> *


 :0 didnt even see that


----------



## jdog78

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: did some one say la migra it sure quite for a saturday or did they :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 11 2010, 05:05 PM~18542468
> *:0  didnt even see that
> *


*
I DIDNT MAKE IT UP, JUST QUOTED THE FOOL  *


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 11 2010, 03:14 PM~18542519
> *
> I DIDNT MAKE IT UP, JUST QUOTED THE FOOL
> *


man oh man.. he said he coming for yall impalas :0


----------



## rat trap

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 11 2010, 02:53 PM~18542405
> *What happen to the regulars on here.As soon as we have been on hear everyone has disapeared!!!Bad boys hydrulics gets on our thread and talks shit all the time and were rite their with them!!!Can u imagen how dead this thread would be if we didnt get on here. It would be a Ghost town gentelmen!!!I aint gona lie our thread is dead rite now,their aint been no hoppin so it aint on and popin LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Dam bro you talk alot of shit! If the dude fucked you that bad you should have took care of your business when you seen him at the torres empire show. All i see is alot of hate and you watching this man toooo close. For somebody that has alot of work you should be taking care of your biz instead of being worried bout the next man.


----------



## southside customs

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 11 2010, 02:41 PM~18542342
> *That was that torres Empire wana be shop wasnt it.I guess he thought by opening a shop under that name he could get assistence from the main torres owner.It dont work that way and it seamed that he found that out the hard way.Only thing that he had goin 4 him is that his last name was torres,so he tryed to play both sides ,his shop but sometimes the other guys shop when he got in a jam!!!
> *


DONT FORGET THE FACT SAM BOUGHT HIM ALL HIS TOOLS AND LIFT, WELDER TORCH ,PLASMA ,CHOP SAW,JACK AND SENT HIM MONEY AND MEATL TO WRAP A FRAME THAT HE FUCKED HIM OUT OF


----------



## southside customs

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 11 2010, 03:04 PM~18542463
> *KUSTOMS IMPALAS, WHAT DO YOU MEAN ANTONIO?????
> *


WELL HES GOT A GOOD HEAD START HE STILL HAS THAT FRAME HE BUILT FOR SAM TORRES,BUT INSTEAD HE KEPT IT FOR HIMSELF.


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Sep 11 2010, 03:31 PM~18542589
> *Dam bro you talk alot of shit! If the dude fucked you that bad you should have took care of your business when you seen him at the torres empire show. All i see is alot of hate and you watching this man toooo close. For somebody that has alot of work you should be taking care of your biz instead of being worried bout the next man.
> *


Thats what im talkin bout,we have another defender of tono.Im at the shop rite now rat trap,just cause im on lay it low dont mean i aint handling biz.And i am worrried about the next man cause hes gona get fucked like the rest of us.Now dont get me wrong i dont lose any sleep over this, but i dont like to see people get burnned.Im not gona take care of tono at torres's show thats disrespecting Sam.Shows get shut down over shit like that,And we dont need that type of negative attention to the lowriddin comunity.And yes we got alot of work and were on it sir,u ready to work ????Like i said before im a saine person not insaine and i got alot more to lose if i go do somthg stupid to tono.U feel me!!!!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 11 2010, 04:48 PM~18542976
> *Thats what im talkin bout,we have another defender of tono.Im at the shop rite now rat trap,just cause im on lay it low dont mean i aint handling biz.And i am worrried about the next man cause hes gona get fucked like the rest of us.Now dont get me wrong i dont lose any sleep over this, but i dont like to see people get burnned.Im not gona take care of tono at torres's show thats disrespecting Sam.Shows get shut down over shit like that,And we dont need that type of negative attention to the lowriddin comunity.And yes we got alot of work and were on it sir,u ready to work ????Like i said before im a saine person not insaine and i got alot more to lose if i go do somthg stupid to tono.U feel me!!!!
> *


shit.. my homeboy nick didnt give a fuck when he body slammed tono on a car..
we mindin our business and here he comes to our side with somebullshit.. im a sane person but my old helper wasnt.. i broke the fight up cause i knew how insane my boy was..


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 11 2010, 01:02 PM~18541878
> *HEY GOOFY, IF IT WAS YOU THAT HAD BEEN FUCKED OVER LIKE THESE CATS WERE WOULDNT YOU BE PISSED? THINK ABOUT IT HOMIE! I WITNESSED ALL THE PROBLEMS AT ROBERTS SHOP. I SAW WHAT WAS STOLEN FROM THE SHOP WHEN ANTONIO GOT KICKED OUT. IF WHAT HAPPENED TO ROBERT HAD HAPPENED TO ME SHIT WOULD HAVE GONE DOWN DIFFERENTLY, ROBS GOT ALOT OF FUCKING PATIENCE. SHIT I WANTED TO FUCK A FOOL UP JUST FOR LEANING ON MY CAR FOR A PICTURE
> *


I dont know what happend..and its none of my business but I wouldnt be up in here preaching...i would of took care of it the day after or the same day. Im just customer but im repping At1. With my setup. But all this needs to end up in here homie.


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 11 2010, 04:54 PM~18543007
> *shit.. my homeboy nick didnt give a fuck when he body slammed tono on a car..
> we mindin our business and here he comes to our side with somebullshit.. im a sane person but my old helper wasnt.. i broke the fight up cause i knew how insane my boy was..
> *


Oh shit we didnt know that ,talk to me driver il talk back!!!What vol. truccha was that on!!!Tell ur helper to come dwn killer!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 11 2010, 04:54 PM~18543007
> *shit.. my homeboy nick didnt give a fuck when he body slammed tono on a car..
> we mindin our business and here he comes to our side with somebullshit.. im a sane person but my old helper wasnt.. i broke the fight up cause i knew how insane my boy was..
> *


----------



## rat trap

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 7 2010, 11:49 PM~18512833
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama: Seams to me like the same cars and the same few people on this thread.Or am i wrong???Wers the new cars or the new customers???Or am i a hater also???Lets see some pics of the new cars or better yet lets see some pics of the super hoppers of death that are bein built???
> *


And what is it that your bringing out cause i see no change in your line up?


----------



## rat trap

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 11 2010, 04:48 PM~18542976
> *Thats what im talkin bout,we have another defender of tono.Im at the shop rite now rat trap,just cause im on lay it low dont mean i aint handling biz.And i am worrried about the next man cause hes gona get fucked like the rest of us.Now dont get me wrong i dont lose any sleep over this, but i dont like to see people get burnned.Im not gona take care of tono at torres's show thats disrespecting Sam.Shows get shut down over shit like that,And we dont need that type of negative attention to the lowriddin comunity.And yes we got alot of work and were on it sir,u ready to work ????Like i said before im a saine person not insaine and i got alot more to lose if i go do somthg stupid to tono.U feel me!!!!
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

wow


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 11 2010, 05:31 PM~18543196
> *wow
> *


x2


----------



## 90caddy

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Sep 11 2010, 03:31 PM~18542589
> *Dam bro you talk alot of shit! If the dude fucked you that bad you should have took care of your business when you seen him at the torres empire show. All i see is alot of hate and you watching this man toooo close. For somebody that has alot of work you should be taking care of your biz instead of being worried bout the next man.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 11 2010, 04:59 PM~18543028
> *Oh shit we didnt know that ,talk to me driver il talk back!!!What vol. truccha was that on!!!Tell ur helper to come dwn killer!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 actually use to like tono..we were cool as fuck.. brought him in as a complete stranger and treated him like fam..he fitted right in with da crew.. same with my helper, but after a few month i had a bad feelin about this dude.. like somethin jus wasnt right about him.. i dont speak spanish, but i sure as fuck understand it.. and this dude was racist like a muthafucka.. since im african american and so was my helper.. it not cool callin use pinche mayates and chongos (spell check)


----------



## 90caddy

i dont tono personally but ive been to his shop to check out his work before i drop off my fleetwood.i cant say i seen anything bad..i just see one main shop on here talkin shit bout the dude.what do u think that tells u bout the shop thats talkn shit....i probably would go there..to dallas..just my opinion. and if he burned u that bad handle ur biz...cause keyboard warrior gets no respect....


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 11 2010, 05:39 PM~18543232
> *actually use to like tono..we were cool as fuck.. brought him in as a complete stranger and treated him like fam..he fitted right in with da crew.. same with my helper, but after a few month i had a bad feelin about this dude.. like somethin jus wasnt right about him.. i dont speak spanish, but i sure as fuck understand it.. and this dude was racist like a muthafucka.. since im african american and so was my helper.. it not cool callin use pinche mayates and chongos  (spell check)
> *


u shoulda slapped his ass!!!! he never called me that the few times i seen him.. u fuckin mayate!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

sic713 signin off..

im a kick it on da sideline now..and ride out..
ill be bak to check out whats been said,but this is my last post in this topic..


you guys have fun now ya here. keep it lowrider..


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 11 2010, 05:45 PM~18543259
> *u shoulda slapped his ass!!!! he never called me that the few times i seen him.. u fuckin mayate!!!  :biggrin:
> *


he never said it to my face..i just over heard him..

k this my last.. fkin cali


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713+Sep 11 2010, 05:46 PM~18543265-->
> 
> 
> 
> sic713 signin off..
> 
> im a kick it on da sideline now..and ride out..
> ill be bak to check out whats been said,but this is my last post in this topic..
> you guys have fun now ya here. keep it lowrider..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Sep 11 2010, 05:47 PM~18543272
> *he never said it to my face..i just over heard him..
> 
> k this my last.. fkin cali
> *


fuck u sic713 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life




----------



## MR.64wagon

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: MR.64wagon, Gallo, irving customz1


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by 90caddy_@Sep 11 2010, 05:43 PM~18543251
> *i dont tono personally but ive been to his shop to check out his work before i drop off my fleetwood.i cant say i seen anything bad..i just see one main shop on here talkin shit bout the dude.what do u think that tells u bout the shop thats talkn shit....i probably would go there..to dallas..just my opinion. and if he burned u that bad handle ur biz...cause keyboard warrior gets no respect....
> *


And what one major shop would u be talkin bout???And ur rite its the main shop.And as for getin respect,That was never my intention when i got on here!!It was to warn people of this guy thats just not trust worthy.Becareful fellow riders somethg just aint rite wit this cat!!!My biz is bein handled mr 90caddy,im at the shop workin rite now driver!!!But now that i am the keyboard warrior i have found more strengh to continue talkin on this thread!!! Thanks for the motivation 90caddy!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 11 2010, 05:39 PM~18543232
> *actually use to like tono..we were cool as fuck.. brought him in as a complete stranger and treated him like fam..he fitted right in with da crew.. same with my helper, but after a few month i had a bad feelin about this dude.. like somethin jus wasnt right about him.. i dont speak spanish, but i sure as fuck understand it.. and this dude was racist like a muthafucka.. since im african american and so was my helper.. it not cool callin use pinche mayates and chongos  (spell check)
> *


Not the N word!! Oh hell naa *****,thats it im callin INS LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: irving customz1, *rat trap*, BigBoi72, hydrocity903
Glad to see u .I got all day sorry all nite i mean!!!


----------



## rat trap

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 11 2010, 08:28 PM~18544210
> *And what one major shop would u be talkin bout???And ur rite its the main shop.And as for getin respect,That was never my intention when i got on here!!It was to warn people of this guy thats just not trust worthy.Becareful fellow riders somethg just aint rite wit this cat!!!My biz is bein handled mr 90caddy,im at the shop workin rite now driver!!!But now that i am the keyboard warrior i have found more strengh to continue talkin on this thread!!! Thanks for the motivation 90caddy!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


How many times are you gonna keep saying the same bs? Yous a talking but nobodys a listening to ya :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :banghead: :banghead: :werd: :loco: :run:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Sep 11 2010, 08:33 PM~18544242
> *How many times are you gonna keep saying the same bs? Yous a talking but nobodys a listening to ya :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :werd:  :loco:  :run:
> *


Wel u sure ass hell is listing!!!!


----------



## irving customz1

I need ur help guys!! We can get this tread to the 100 page mark!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rat trap

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 11 2010, 08:39 PM~18544281
> *Wel u sure ass hell is listing!!!!
> *


I aint listening just reading all the hate    :0 :0 :0


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Sep 11 2010, 08:42 PM~18544308
> *I aint listening just reading all the hate       :0  :0  :0
> *


Hey thats not nice :nono: :nono: :nono: What ur readin is facts and truth my brother.But atleast ur down to help us over get over the 100 page mark!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 11 2010, 06:54 PM~18543008
> *I dont know what happend..and its none of my business but I wouldnt be up in here preaching...i would of took care of it the day after or the same day. Im just customer but im repping At1. With my setup. But all this needs to end up in here homie.
> *


IT WILL END UP WHEN IT ENDS UP HOMIE, IT AINT GOING TO STOP CUZ YOU WANT IT TO! SHITS BEEN GOING ON FOR A WHILE. OHH IM NOT IN HERE PREACHING HOMIE!!!! I AM THE SAME WAY SHIT WOULDA GOT TAKEN CARE OF ASAP BUT SOME PEOPLE DO THINGS THEIR WAY...... I KNOW YOU TALKING FOR ANTONIO CUZ HE IS PROBABLY CUTTING YOU A DEAL, THATS COOL BUT WHY YOU TAKING THIS SHIT PERSONAL WHEN YOU ARE JUST A CUSTOMER?


----------



## irving customz1

Be back in a bit people im gona go get some dinner!!!!Dont go nowere Mr trap!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rat trap

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 11 2010, 08:49 PM~18544356
> *Be back in a bit people im gona go get some dinner!!!!Dont go nowere Mr trap!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dont stuff your self Mr 1 you still gotta transfer all that weight from your old hopper to your new one  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi72

:drama: :run: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## MR.64wagon

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Sep 11 2010, 09:42 PM~18544308
> *I aint listening just reading all the hate       :0  :0  :0
> *


ITS NOT HATING HOMIE ITS JUST THE TRUTH AND IF IT WASNT HE WOULD BE HERE PROVING US WRONG BUT HES NOT


----------



## switches4life

AWWW, TOO MUCH MOTHEFUCKING CRYING IN THIS BITCH, JUST GET SOME FUCKING BOXING GLOVES, GO TO THIS CATS SHOP AND BOX ONE ON ONE, SIMPLE AS THAT , YALL BIG BALLERS CRYING LIKE BITCHES :uh: :angry:


----------



## rat trap

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 11 2010, 09:06 PM~18544444
> *ITS NOT HATING HOMIE ITS JUST THE TRUTH AND IF IT WASNT HE WOULD BE HERE PROVING US WRONG BUT HES NOT
> *


I didnt mean it towards you homie but you responded


----------



## rat trap

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 11 2010, 09:11 PM~18544480
> *AWWW, TOO MUCH MOTHEFUCKING CRYING IN THIS BITCH, JUST GET SOME FUCKING BOXING GLOVES, GO TO THIS CATS SHOP AND BOX ONE ON ONE, SIMPLE AS THAT , YALL BIG BALLERS CRYING LIKE BITCHES :uh:  :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.64wagon

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 11 2010, 10:11 PM~18544480
> *AWWW, TOO MUCH MOTHEFUCKING CRYING IN THIS BITCH, JUST GET SOME FUCKING BOXING GLOVES, GO TO THIS CATS SHOP AND BOX ONE ON ONE, SIMPLE AS THAT , YALL BIG BALLERS CRYING LIKE BITCHES :uh:  :angry:
> *


HE WILL BALL UP OR CRY LIKE BITCH I KNOW FIRST HAND IVE SEEN IT TWICE


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 11 2010, 09:16 PM~18544521
> *HE WILL BALL UP OR CRY LIKE BITCH I KNOW FIRST HAND IVE SEEN IT TWICE
> *


yeah probly :uh:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Sep 11 2010, 08:55 PM~18544386
> *dont stuff your self Mr 1 you still gotta transfer all that weight from your old hopper to your new one   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


No were takin it out ,it turns out regular leaded gas made us lose 80horsespower on our 650horsespower motor.Were just gona have to switch back to unleaded.LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: But dont worry Mr. trap just remember  "DONT HATE GET WEIGHT" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 11 2010, 09:11 PM~18544480
> *AWWW, TOO MUCH MOTHEFUCKING CRYING IN THIS BITCH, JUST GET SOME FUCKING BOXING GLOVES, GO TO THIS CATS SHOP AND BOX ONE ON ONE, SIMPLE AS THAT , YALL BIG BALLERS CRYING LIKE BITCHES :uh:  :angry:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ReppinTX

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 9 2010, 11:30 PM~18531505
> *It shouldnt get to that point.But u never know with these crazy people in this world, some fuckin crazy people dont giv a shit these days.
> *


BEST BELIEVE DAT HOMIE...


----------



## irving customz1

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by ReppinTX_@Sep 12 2010, 12:50 AM~18545594
> *BEST BELIEVE DAT HOMIE...
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## irving customz1

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: irving customz1, 9AT1in200 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AT1in2009

OK LADIES HOPE U FAGETS DIDNT TEAR ANY PANTY HOSE OR BREAK ANY NAILS . I BROKE MY CAMERA , BUT THE SHOW MUST GO ON AND AT1 IS STILL PRODUCING, AND HAS A LINE UP OF CARS WAITING.

AND THANKS TO ALL MY FANS AND HATTERS , WORK IS DROPING IN DAILY , TOO BUSY TO PAY ATTENTION TO THE COMPUTER.

I JUST GOT DONE WORKING AND DISIDED TO DROP INN AND IM WATCHING.

GETTING THE PATRIOT READY FOR A FULL 90 CONVERSION , INTERIOR AND EXTERIOR. 



























AT1 AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

NEXT IN LINE NEW LOCK OFF NEW SET UPS AN SOME REINFORCEMENT  :biggrin: 



















AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

REDO TRUNK AND AIR BAGS WITH A SHOW TRUNK SUPPORTING HOMEBOY PISTOLEROS.........  :biggrin: 



























AT1 AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 12 2010, 02:40 AM~18545733
> *NEXT IN LINE NEW LOCK OFF NEW SET UPS AN SOME REINFORCEMENT   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> *


Big thums up on that 1 :thumbsup: nice work homie


----------



## AT1in2009

SOME CAR AND LIKE ALWAYS MY HAPPY COSTUMERS COME BACK FOR MORE............. REPLACE A ARMAS AND UPPER ,LOWERS BUSHINGS FOR BETTER STREET COTROL 





























AT1 AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 12 2010, 04:03 AM~18545758
> *SOME CAR AND LIKE ALWAYS MY HAPPY  COSTUMERS COME BACK FOR MORE............. REPLACE A ARMAS AND UPPER ,LOWERS BUSHINGS FOR BETTER STREET COTROL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> *






































AT1 AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

DAMMAGED FRAME ,STRESS POINTS BELLY AND CHAIN BRIDGE.  :biggrin: 


















AT1 AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

REPAINT BATTERIES AND MATCHIN SPEAKERS,

OLD COLOR

REPLACED SWICH WIRE AND SWICHES

REDO TRUNK UPHOLSTERY WITH NEW PATTERS.

HARLINE WITH FLOATING CHECK VALVS AND DUMPS 

READY FOR POLISH HARDLINEES TOMORROW 

AT1 AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin: 

























































































































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin: 

THE BEST FUCK THE REST  :biggrin: 
:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## slowtan

u need to call snap-on and buy a new level


----------



## rat trap

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 12 2010, 12:35 AM~18545550
> *No were takin it out ,it turns out regular leaded gas made us lose 80horsespower on our 650horsespower motor.Were just gona have to switch back to unleaded.LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  But dont worry Mr. trap just remember  "DONT HATE GET WEIGHT" :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-TgpsLlcgw
:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elpayaso

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Sep 12 2010, 07:13 AM~18546201
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-TgpsLlcgw
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


aaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU GOT CLOWNED THIS DAY THATS WHAT COUNTS HOMIE !!!!!!!!!!!! YOU MEMBER http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HByk3uGAvpc
: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 12 2010, 09:34 AM~18546863
> *BAD GIRLS ALWAYS CRYIN ABOUT WEIGHT...MATHAFUKERS NEED A NEW SWITCHMAN THATS WHAT THEY NEED....*


----------



## HMART1970

*ANTONIO JUST LETTING YOU KNOW I KNEW THE GAME YOU WERE PULLING WHEN YOU WERE TRYING TO BUY THE PROJECT 64 RAG THAT I WAS SELLING! BUT YOU WERE NOT THE ONE REALLY BUYING IT, MARTIN FROM ROLLERZ ONLY WAS THE ONE LOOKING FOR A RAG. I OFFERED THE CAR TO YOU FOR 3.5 GRAND BUT YOU WERE TELLING MARTIN THE PRICE WAS 4.5 GRAND? WERE YOU CHARGING A $1000 FINDERS FEE TO ONE OF YOUR CLUB MEMBERS? I KNEW YOU WERE UP TO SOMETHING THATS WHY I ASKED YOU WAS THE CAR FOR YOU OR FOR ONE OF YOUR CUSTOMERS, BECAUSE IF IT WAS FOR A CUSTOMER I DIDNT WANT YOU AS A MIDDLE MAN!!!!! *


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 12 2010, 03:43 AM~18545791
> *REPAINT BATTERIES AND MATCHIN SPEAKERS,
> 
> OLD COLOR
> 
> REPLACED SWICH WIRE AND SWICHES
> 
> REDO TRUNK UPHOLSTERY WITH NEW PATTERS.
> 
> HARLINE WITH FLOATING CHECK VALVS AND DUMPS
> 
> READY FOR POLISH HARDLINEES TOMORROW
> 
> AT1 AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE    :biggrin:
> 
> THE BEST FUCK THE REST    :biggrin:
> :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


i would take off some of the hardline, looks good still


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 5 2010, 12:08 AM~18489168
> *SORRY HOMIE NOT FOR SALE THIS IS AN AT1 SPECIAL EDITION , HOPPER FOR ALL THE HATERS AND KUSTOMS IMPALAS  OF HOUSTON........... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*KUSTOMS IMPALAS, WHAT DO YOU MEAN ANTONIO????????????????????*


----------



## rat trap

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 12 2010, 09:34 AM~18546863
> *aaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU GOT CLOWNED THIS DAY THATS WHAT COUNTS HOMIE !!!!!!!!!!!! YOU MEMBER                            http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HByk3uGAvpc
> :  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


I didnt have a car there and i wasnt there homie but arent you the one that came up to me and shook my hand at the torres empire shop when the hop was going on? was wondering why you were trembling like that maybe you were cold.   hno: hno:


----------



## elpayaso

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Sep 12 2010, 11:00 AM~18547324
> *I didnt have a car there and i wasnt there homie but arent you the one that came up to me and shook my hand at the torres empire shop when the hop was going on? was wondering why you were trembling like that maybe you were cold.     hno:  hno:
> *


OH YEAH NEXT TO MY CAR STANDING LIKE A LIL SNITCH HA I CAME UP TO YOU TO SHOW YOU THAT I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHO YOU WITH OR WHAT YOU BROUGHT I STILL SAY WHATS UP AND I WASNT THE ONE THAT WAS LOOKING AROUND TO SEE WHY I CAME UP TO YOU BUT THATS SIMPLY IT ..AT THE END OF THE DAY YOU GOT SHAFTED HA THANK YOU HAVE A GOOD DAY NOW!!!!!!!!









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elpayaso

elpayaso, rat trap, droptopt-bird, hoppers4life, $CHARLIE BOY$

OH YEAH YOU MUST BE READY HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elpayaso

rat trap










DONT GET MADD ***** DONT


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 12 2010, 11:15 AM~18547397
> *elpayaso, rat trap, droptopt-bird, hoppers4life, $CHARLIE BOY$
> 
> OH YEAH YOU MUST BE READY HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## rat trap

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 12 2010, 11:11 AM~18547381
> *OH YEAH NEXT TO MY CAR STANDING LIKE A LIL SNITCH HA I CAME UP TO YOU TO SHOW YOU THAT I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHO YOU WITH OR WHAT YOU BROUGHT I STILL SAY WHATS UP  AND I WASNT THE ONE THAT WAS LOOKING AROUND TO SEE WHY I  CAME UP TO YOU BUT THATS SIMPLY IT ..AT THE END OF THE DAY YOU GOT SHAFTED HA THANK YOU HAVE A GOOD DAY NOW!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Snitch? whatever that means but goes to show that you get on here and talk big shit but in person you whole different deal and if i was looking around maybe its cause i really didnt have much to say you cause i dont know you and dont care for you. you was doing all the talkin i dont even know your name fat boy! :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rat trap

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 12 2010, 11:18 AM~18547408
> *rat trap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DONT GET MADD ***** DONT
> *


Was you the one that shited on himself when my boy jesse went to IC to check you? :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elpayaso

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Sep 12 2010, 11:19 AM~18547417
> *Snitch? whatever that means but goes to show that you get on here and talk big shit but in person you whole different deal and if i was looking around maybe its cause i really didnt have much to say you cause i dont know you and dont care for you. you was doing all the talkin i dont even know your name fat boy! :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
MAYBE CUZ YOU WHERE PUSSED OUT IS THAT IS WELL TALK BIG WHEN YOU DO SOME THING AND GET CREDITS FOR IT SO I DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT TO SAY OTHER THAN 















KEEP CHEER LEADING BIATCH GET KNOWN AND RESPECTED AND COME SEE ME CUZ NOW YOU SOUND LIKE!!!!!!!!!






















YOU WANT TO KEEP GOING


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Sep 11 2010, 08:11 PM~18544480-->
> 
> 
> 
> AWWW, TOO MUCH MOTHEFUCKING CRYING IN THIS BITCH, JUST GET SOME FUCKING BOXING GLOVES, GO TO THIS CATS SHOP AND BOX ONE ON ONE, SIMPLE AS THAT , YALL BIG BALLERS CRYING LIKE BITCHES :uh:  :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I SAY FUCK DA GLOVES LETS SEE SOME BLOOD!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AT1in2009_@Sep 12 2010, 02:43 AM~18545791
> *REPAINT BATTERIES AND MATCHIN SPEAKERS,
> 
> OLD COLOR
> 
> REPLACED SWICH WIRE AND SWICHES
> 
> REDO TRUNK UPHOLSTERY WITH NEW PATTERS.
> 
> HARLINE WITH FLOATING CHECK VALVS AND DUMPS
> 
> READY FOR POLISH HARDLINEES TOMORROW
> 
> AT1 AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE    :biggrin:
> 
> THE BEST FUCK THE REST    :biggrin:
> :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


----------



## elpayaso

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Sep 12 2010, 11:22 AM~18547436
> *Was you the one that shited on himself when my boy jesse went to IC to check you? AND I CHOKED ON YOUR NUTS :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DID YOU RAN OUT OF EXCUSES AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elpayaso

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA H AH A!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elpayaso

> _Originally posted by rat trap+Sep 12 2010, 11:00 AM~18547324-->
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt have a car there and i wasnt there homie but arent you the one that came up to me and shook my hand at the torres empire shop when the hop was going on? was wondering why you were trembling like that maybe you were cold.     hno:  hno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elpayaso_@Sep 12 2010, 11:11 AM~18547381
> *OH YEAH NEXT TO MY CAR STANDING LIKE A LIL SNITCH HA I CAME UP TO YOU TO SHOW YOU THAT I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHO YOU WITH OR WHAT YOU BROUGHT I STILL SAY WHATS UP  AND I WASNT THE ONE THAT WAS LOOKING AROUND TO SEE WHY I  CAME UP TO YOU BUT THATS SIMPLY IT ..RAT TRAP TTTTTHHHHHHHHIIIISSSSS NNNNNNUUUUUUTTTTTTTTSSSSS!!!*


----------



## rat trap

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 12 2010, 11:28 AM~18547457
> *AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> MAYBE CUZ YOU WHERE PUSSED OUT IS THAT IS WELL TALK BIG WHEN YOU DO SOME THING AND GET CREDITS FOR IT SO I DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT TO SAY OTHER THAN
> KEEP CHEER LEADING BIATCH GET KNOWN AND RESPECTED AND COME SEE ME CUZ NOW YOU SOUND LIKE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU WANT TO KEEP GOING
> *


I guess next time you see me buck up ***** dont bow down pussy! hno: hno: 
Ol scary ass *****


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Sep 12 2010, 12:19 PM~18547742
> *I guess next time you see me buck up ***** dont bow down pussy! hno:  hno:
> Ol scary ass *****
> *


"Dont hate gate weight" ask ur current builder about that, tono knows all about it then u can keep up with the rest of the low low comunity.Or u can just not build one any more is the another option!!! U done left ur Bad Boys shop and now we aint seen ur hopper since.Talk to me MR trap,can we get a shop call!!! Shake of the hands is a good thing,respect,sportsmanship,courtesy!!! And jessy has nuting to do with this!! Dont understand what he has to do with any of this!!!Lets keep it to the realated topic people or issues!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: enjoy the 3-D show Goofy :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Sep 12 2010, 03:02 PM~18548516
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama: enjoy the 3-D show Goofy  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Wut it do homie...


----------



## hydrocity903

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 12 2010, 11:18 AM~18547408
> *rat trap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DONT GET MADD ***** DONT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 12 2010, 05:04 PM~18548532
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Wut it do homie...
> *


just chillin carnal pass the popcorn :drama:


----------



## 1014cadillac

QUE ONDA BRO HOW WE LOOKING ON DA 48 BOMB


----------



## irving customz1

Whats up people :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigBoi72

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Sep 12 2010, 05:16 PM~18548586
> *just chillin carnal  pass the popcorn :drama:
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## hydrocity903

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 12 2010, 07:18 PM~18550125
> *Whats up people :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats up, it almost to page 100 :biggrin: Ill try to help too :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Sep 12 2010, 07:26 PM~18550200
> *Whats up, it almost to page 100 :biggrin: Ill try to help too :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Thank sir thats what im talkin bout team work!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 12 2010, 02:23 AM~18545715
> *OK LADIES HOPE U FAGETS DIDNT TEAR ANY PANTY HOSE OR BREAK ANY NAILS . I BROKE MY CAMERA , BUT THE SHOW MUST GO ON AND AT1 IS STILL PRODUCING, AND HAS A LINE UP OF CARS WAITING.
> 
> AND THANKS TO ALL MY FANS AND HATTERS , WORK IS DROPING IN DAILY , TOO BUSY TO PAY ATTENTION TO THE COMPUTER.
> 
> I JUST GOT DONE  WORKING AND DISIDED TO DROP INN  AND IM WATCHING.
> 
> GETTING THE PATRIOT READY FOR A FULL 90 CONVERSION , INTERIOR AND EXTERIOR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> *


Thats what i always say!!!LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: But i dont think anyones payin any attintion to u AT1,Please keep postin more pics!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1

Mr trap are u their today??Were almost to our goal, page 98 and counting.We can do it guys!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1

Cutebratt :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## hoppers4life




----------



## hoppers4life

:rimshot: :sprint:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:drama: :drama:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

fuck dallas ............ :buttkick:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:drama:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:drama:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:drama:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:drama:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:drama:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:drama:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Sep 12 2010, 08:12 PM~18550707
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck dallas ............ :buttkick:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: They aint playin very well but fuck it their still americas team!!!


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:drama:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:drama:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:drama:


----------



## hoppers4life

THE TOPIC IS ON FIRE!!!! :guns:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:drama:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:drama:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:drama:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:drama:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:drama:


----------



## hydrocity903

Hell yeah it looks like this topic is going to hit the 100 tonight :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:drama:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$

:drama:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Sep 12 2010, 08:46 PM~18551104
> *Hell yeah it looks like this topic is going to hit the 100 tonight :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:drama:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$

:drama:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:drama:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:drama:


----------



## cali rydah




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:drama:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$

*LETS JUS HOPE NONE OF THIS HAPPEN TO HIM FOR FUKIN OVER THE WRONG GUY..*


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 12 2010, 02:49 AM~18545744
> *REDO TRUNK AND AIR BAGS WITH A SHOW  TRUNK SUPPORTING HOMEBOY PISTOLEROS.........   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> *


SEEN THIS CAR ON WEDS. THIS MOFO IS BAD.....  I KNOW JOE THE PISTOLERO GOING TO GET DOWN.  AT1 AND PISTLEROS PAINT & DESIGN...


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:drama:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:drama:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:drama:


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 12 2010, 03:43 AM~18545791
> *
> AT1 AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE    :biggrin:
> 
> THE BEST FUCK THE REST    :biggrin:
> :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:drama:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:drama:


----------



## hydrocity903

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Sep 12 2010, 08:52 PM~18551168
> *LETS JUS HOPE NONE OF THIS HAPPEN TO HIM FOR FUKIN OVER THE WRONG GUY..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Lord Goofy




----------



## hydrocity903

hell yeah looks like everybody did a good job :biggrin:


----------



## hydrocity903

Damn it nobody is going to celebrate its page 100 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

ok we hit 100 pages. to all those that have been hurt in the past, let bigons be bigons,theres a God in Heaven, so let him deal with these issues,WE ALL PAY OUR SINS oN EARTH...........lets move on let the hate rest,if this topics dies due to pics well let it be.................to all shops out there hope u guys stay busy for years to come ..........with all respect.....im out


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Sep 12 2010, 08:59 PM~18551254
> *hell yeah looks like everybody did a good job :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: Page 100 .Big thanks to all the so called haters!!!Cause if it wasnt for the so called haters we probley still be on page 60s or 70s!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Sep 12 2010, 09:02 PM~18551295
> *ok we hit 100 pages. to all those that have been hurt in the past, let bigons be bigons,theres a God in Heaven, so let him deal with these issues,WE ALL PAY OUR SINS oN EARTH...........lets move on let the hate rest,if this topics dies due to pics well let it be.................to all shops out there hope u guys stay busy for years to come ..........with all respect.....im out
> *


I hear u homie well said se u guys later!!!


----------



## 1014cadillac

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Sep 12 2010, 09:52 PM~18551168
> *LETS JUS HOPE NONE OF THIS HAPPEN TO HIM FOR FUKIN OVER THE WRONG GUY..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM IT !


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Sep 12 2010, 08:02 PM~18551295
> *ok we hit 100 pages. to all those that have been hurt in the past, let bigons be bigons,theres a God in Heaven, so let him deal with these issues,WE ALL PAY OUR SINS oN EARTH...........lets move on let the hate rest,if this topics dies due to pics well let it be.................to all shops out there hope u guys stay busy for years to come ..........with all respect.....im out
> *



  ONLY DA STRONG SURVIVE!!!!


----------



## rollin-hard

:biggrin:


----------



## ReppinTX

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Sep 12 2010, 09:02 PM~18551295
> *ok we hit 100 pages. to all those that have been hurt in the past, let bigons be bigons,theres a God in Heaven, so let him deal with these issues,WE ALL PAY OUR SINS oN EARTH...........lets move on let the hate rest,if this topics dies due to pics well let it be.................to all shops out there hope u guys stay busy for years to come ..........with all respect.....im out
> *


Very well said CARNAL.....Much Love N Respect to every one who is Building a Ranfla and Keeping Da Lowriding Movement Alive...So Con Todo Respecto Let's Put All Da Hating Behind Us And Go Foward......Respect,Support n Unity... :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by ReppinTX_@Sep 13 2010, 12:00 AM~18551949
> *Very well said CARNAL.....Much Love N Respect to every one who is Building a Ranfla and Keeping Da Lowriding Movement Alive...So Con Todo Respecto Let's Put All Da Hating Behind Us And Go Foward......Respect,Support n Unity... :thumbsup:
> *


*FOR YOU JOE I WILL RESPECT YOU WORDS FOR THE SIMPLE FACT THAT SINCE I MET YOU THAT IS WHAT YOU HAVE SHOWN ME AND MY CLUB...RESPECT AND SUPPORT!!!!!*


----------



## ReppinTX

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 12 2010, 10:26 PM~18552185
> *FOR YOU JOE I WILL RESPECT YOU WORDS FOR THE SIMPLE FACT THAT SINCE I MET YOU THAT IS WHAT YOU HAVE SHOWN ME AND MY CLUB...RESPECT AND SUPPORT!!!!!
> *


ORALE CARNAL...... MUCH LOVE N RESPECT TO YOU AND TO ALL DA BROTHAS OF LATIN KUSTOMS...


----------



## mr_bighead_85

:biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi72

:squint: :squint:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## sic713

.0.0.0.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 12 2010, 03:43 AM~18545791
> *REPAINT BATTERIES AND MATCHIN SPEAKERS,
> 
> OLD COLOR
> 
> REPLACED SWICH WIRE AND SWICHES
> 
> REDO TRUNK UPHOLSTERY WITH NEW PATTERS.
> 
> HARLINE WITH FLOATING CHECK VALVS AND DUMPS
> 
> READY FOR POLISH HARDLINEES TOMORROW
> 
> AT1 AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE    :biggrin:
> 
> THE BEST FUCK THE REST    :biggrin:
> :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


the trunk panel work looks nice. not my style of hardlines but looks good


----------



## G SPOT

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Sep 12 2010, 08:55 PM~18551210
> *:drama:
> *


what it do :squint:


----------



## hoppers4life

MANANA TE CALLEMOS POR AHI


----------



## AT1in2009

MR AB YOUR TRUNK ITS READY TO SHOW  :biggrin: 












































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13

> _Originally posted by ReppinTX_@Sep 13 2010, 12:52 AM~18552382
> *ORALE CARNAL......  MUCH LOVE N RESPECT TO YOU AND TO ALL DA BROTHAS OF LATIN KUSTOMS...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Sep 14 2010, 09:10 PM~18569710
> *MANANA TE CALLEMOS POR AHI
> 
> *


OK ESTAMOS LISTOS ESPERANDO EL NEW FRENTE  :biggrin: :biggrin: 


















AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 14 2010, 10:07 PM~18570544
> *MR AB YOUR TRUNK ITS READY  TO SHOW   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> *


Tono are you really happy with the way that came out ?


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 12 2010, 09:58 PM~18551248
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



MR GOOFY WE HAVE UR COOLERS READY TO HARD LINE AT1 STYLE, AND YOUR TRUNK UPOLTERY WITH A FEW 3D KUSTOM PATERNS REDY  :biggrin:



























AT1 AT YUOR SERVICE SR  :biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 14 2010, 11:18 PM~18571555
> *MR GOOFY WE HAVE UR COOLERS READY TO HARD LINE AT1 STYLE, AND YOUR TRUNK UPOLTERY  WITH A FEW 3D KUSTOM PATERNS REDY   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 AT YUOR SERVICE SR   :biggrin:
> *


i give a big props on who ever is doing the panels but i dont know about the 3d hard lines


----------



## Texas Kriminalz

No le pongas Hoola hoops en goofy set up or tampoco torcido.


----------



## MR.64wagon

I GUESS (AT1) SHOW SET UPS GOT TO BE HIDDEN BEHIND PANLES


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by G SPOT_@Sep 14 2010, 09:58 PM~18569544
> *what it do :squint:
> *


 :cheesy: whats up playboy,good to see in here :thumbsup:


----------



## 90caddy

anybody got any 155/80/13 for sale new or good used.let me know need asap also need a set


----------



## BigBoi72

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 15 2010, 12:28 AM~18571660
> *I GUESS (AT1)  SHOW SET UPS GOT TO BE HIDDEN BEHIND PANLES
> *


No that just the way I wanted my trunk. My car my way!!


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by BigBoi72_@Sep 15 2010, 11:42 AM~18574390
> *No that just the way I wanted my trunk. My car my way!!
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## rollin-hard

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 14 2010, 10:28 PM~18571660
> *I GUESS (AT1)  SHOW SET UPS GOT TO BE HIDDEN BEHIND PANLES
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hydrocity903

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## AT1in2009

BLA BLA BLA BLA :biggrin: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: 

AT1 MOTORSPORTS , YOUR LOWRIDER ONE STOP SHOP AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## mr_bighead_85

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Sep 15 2010, 10:03 AM~18574543
> *:rimshot:
> *


----------



## mr_bighead_85

> _Originally posted by BigBoi72_@Sep 15 2010, 09:42 AM~18574390
> *No that just the way I wanted my trunk. My car my way!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AT1in2009

ONE MORE BUSY TUESDAY AT AT1 MOTORSPORTS  :biggrin: 














































































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:dunno: :dunno: :around:


----------



## Rsanchezsas

Clean ass regal


----------



## BigBoi72

> _Originally posted by Rsanchezsas_@Sep 16 2010, 07:05 AM~18581467
> *Clean ass regal
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ReppinTX

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Sep 16 2010, 01:10 AM~18581171
> *    :dunno:  :dunno:  :around:
> *


Wats up Carnal... uffin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 12 2010, 10:01 PM~18551283
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *







































AT1 AT YOUR SERVICE SR  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah

*i have 2 kicker 15 inch cvrs with sealed box and 2000w planet audio monoblock dclass amp for sale or trade 350 obo, pm me*


----------



## mr_bighead_85

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Lord Goofy

*  AT1 *


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Sep 16 2010, 02:10 AM~18581171
> *    :dunno:  :dunno:  :around:
> *


MR MEZA YOUR SUN ROOF ITS WORKING GOOD OK  :biggrin: 
























































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

NO MORE PROBLEMS TO BAD GROUND , BEFORE AND AFTER  :biggrin: 














































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94




----------



## AT1in2009

PREPIN BOMB FOR NEW 4 LINK AND C-NOTCH WITH BAGS  :biggrin: 












































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi72

Everyone needs to talk more shit about ya'll. I see it makes ya'll work more.


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:banghead:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 17 2010, 02:27 AM~18589091
> *PREPIN BOMB FOR NEW 4 LINK AND C-NOTCH WITH BAGS   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> *


   que quede hasta el suelo carnal :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

NEW ADJUSTABLE TRAILING ARMS FOR A NEW LOCK OFF....ON REGAL  :biggrin: 




































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Sep 17 2010, 02:23 AM~18589079
> *
> *







































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:cheesy:


----------



## Rsanchezsas

For real so let the shit talking start i need my car Otro customer de AT1 Orale


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by Rsanchezsas_@Sep 18 2010, 04:11 PM~18598970
> *For real  so let the shit talking start i need my car        Otro customer de AT1  Orale
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

:0


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by Rsanchezsas_@Sep 18 2010, 03:11 PM~18598970
> *For real  so let the shit talking start i need my car        Otro customer de AT1   Orale
> *


 OK SR YOUR LOCK UP ITS READY TO STREETS HOMIE  :biggrin: 



























































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 17 2010, 11:27 PM~18595902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE    :biggrin:
> *





























 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 19 2010, 04:21 AM~18602342
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :drama: :drama:


----------



## Rsanchezsas

Almost ready homie Almost


----------



## Rsanchezsas

Almost ready homie Almost


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]_713

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 15 2010, 11:42 PM~18580620
> *ONE MORE BUSY TUESDAY AT AT1 MOTORSPORTS   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: me emosione pense ke era el mio..


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_713_@Sep 20 2010, 02:43 PM~18612610
> *:biggrin:  me emosione pense ke era el mio..
> *












NEXT IN LINE HOMIE  :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 14 2010, 09:40 PM~18571096
> *OK ESTAMOS LISTOS ESPERANDO EL NEW FRENTE   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :0 :0 :0 pinche cherrios going all the way huh?


----------



## llsunnyday3074

Not looks very good stuff.


----------



## hoppers4life

$CHARLIE BOY$, hoppers4life, AT1in2009

manana te aviso lo k diga el ruco del otro lugar


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Sep 20 2010, 10:42 PM~18617575
> *$CHARLIE BOY$, hoppers4life, AT1in2009
> 
> manana te aviso lo k diga el ruco del otro lugar
> *


OK HOMIE 10 -4  :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 16 2010, 11:14 PM~18587742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1
> *


 :0    nice


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 20 2010, 09:25 PM~18616588
> *:uh:  :uh:  :0  :0  :0 pinche cherrios going all the way huh?
> *


READY MR STREET SHOW  :biggrin: 




































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :happysad:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 21 2010, 11:55 PM~18628508
> *READY MR STREET SHOW   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE   :happysad:
> *


chochi lookin good cant wait to see it


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 22 2010, 03:11 AM~18629782
> *chochi lookin good cant wait to see it
> *



CHOCHI IS GOT A REAL 03 TOWN CAR NOW, THATS STREET SHOW RIDE NOW!!!!  CHOCHI SAID IT WAS TIME FOR SOMETHING NEWER, SO MADE A DEAL FOR THE 03!!!


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Sep 22 2010, 08:40 AM~18630203
> *CHOCHI IS GOT A REAL 03 TOWN CAR NOW, THATS STREET SHOW RIDE NOW!!!!   CHOCHI SAID IT WAS TIME FOR SOMETHING NEWER, SO MADE A DEAL FOR THE 03!!!
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Sep 22 2010, 08:40 AM~18630203
> *CHOCHI IS GOT A REAL 03 TOWN CAR NOW, THATS STREET SHOW RIDE NOW!!!!   CHOCHI SAID IT WAS TIME FOR SOMETHING NEWER, SO MADE A DEAL FOR THE 03!!!
> *


das what im talmbout....tell'em if he need anyhelp with tha swap to hit me up  chochi good people always lookin out


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 22 2010, 07:27 AM~18630464
> *das what im talmbout....tell'em if he need anyhelp with tha swap to hit me up  chochi good people always lookin out
> *


thanks homie!!!


----------



## Ol'Dog

1949 chevy deluxe 4 door - $4500 (ne houston)
Date: 2010-08-26, 4:23PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

this is a 49 chevy deluxe i bought for my wife if febuary.we had plans to completly restor the car but things are tough so i have to sell it. It has a 216 straght 6 and 3 on the tree. runs and drives fine but the brakes are not that good. sometimes you have to pump the brakes to stop.i have driven it to our local cruise spot and to a few car shows .it does have some rust here and there but in very good condition for a 61 year old veh.someone put new floors in it before i got it.i put new shocks on the rear.veh sold as is. you can call me at 281-451-0708 between 9am and 9pm.

keywords: 1949 1950 1951 1952 1953 bomb rod lowrider hotrod old school slab chevrolet ratrod

* Location: ne houston
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



































PostingID: 1920938774


----------



## Lord Goofy

TTT for AT1....


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Sep 22 2010, 09:30 AM~18631404
> *thanks homie!!!
> *


i got that rim at the shop .. downy said you needed it..
hit me up whenever you can come by


----------



## ReppinTX

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 22 2010, 10:22 AM~18631880
> *i got that rim at the shop .. downy said you needed it..
> hit me up whenever you can come by
> *


Yo Sic U Ready To Throw Down Some Pattern on Da 64....


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ReppinTX_@Sep 22 2010, 01:11 PM~18633306
> *Yo Sic U Ready To Throw Down Some Pattern on Da 64....
> *


ready when you are


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:dunno:


----------



## ReppinTX

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 22 2010, 03:09 PM~18634370
> *ready when you are
> *


That's a Bet Homie.... :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 21 2010, 09:55 PM~18628508
> *READY MR STREET SHOW   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE   :happysad:*


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Sep 22 2010, 07:07 PM~18635764
> *:dunno:
> *


SHEET METAL WORK ON 44 INCH MOON ROOF , AFTER UN
CAGADERO  :biggrin: 




































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 22 2010, 07:41 AM~18630215
> *
> *


SUP MR DJ LATIN COMO LE VA CON SU NEW CAR CLUB :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 22 2010, 11:34 PM~18638362
> *SHEET METAL WORK ON 44 INCH MOON ROOF , AFTER UN
> CAGADERO    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 22 2010, 10:34 PM~18638362
> *SHEET METAL WORK ON 44 INCH MOON ROOF , AFTER UN
> CAGADERO    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> *


 SAME DAY LATER  :biggrin: 





































































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy

:0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009+Sep 22 2010, 11:34 PM~18638362-->
> 
> 
> 
> SHEET METAL WORK ON 44 INCH MOON ROOF , AFTER UN
> CAGADERO    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AT1in2009_@Sep 23 2010, 03:38 AM~18639992
> *SAME DAY  LATER   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> *


and that is how its done.....nice job ....very nice


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:h5: :h5: :rimshot:


----------



## mr_bighead_85

:nicoderm:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 23 2010, 06:09 AM~18640209
> *and that is how its done.....nice job ....very nice
> *


x2


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94




----------



## $moneymaker$

Ya tengo la feria lista tono para ir por el fleetwood cuando estes listo


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 23 2010, 12:23 PM~18642671
> *Ya tengo la feria lista tono para ir por el fleetwood cuando estes listo
> *



OK SR ESTA SEMANA QUEDA LISTO  :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 23 2010, 11:28 AM~18642738
> *OK SR  ESTA SEMANA QUEDA LISTO    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## [email protected]_713

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 23 2010, 12:58 PM~18643014
> *
> *


ESE SOLDAO ANDA EN MALOS PASOS TIENE CHINGO DE FERIA... :biggrin:


----------



## at1hina

Wow I sure did miss a lot, guess there’s two sides to every story, I always says there’s no friends in business and that seems to be the case in these situations. You help a friend out with every intention that they gonna do right by you but that ain’t always the case. 

Truth 1. There were power stuggles with Irving Kustoms from the beginning, they also let him stay at the shop, didn’t pay him although he put lots of hours in at the shop. He was always “borrowing” money cuz they never paid him, they made promises to pay but hardly gave him what they owed him. I told him to move with me to Houston he could find work here…….and he did.

Truth #2 He worked with that guy when he got to Houston and he worked his ass off to prove himself to that guy and at first he paid him right but then he got cheap cuz Tono would finish quick (he knew what he was doing) and tried to lower the pay, Tono left to start his own shop cuz I said he would make money doing it ALONE and I helped him, that dude even stole the name WE came up with: Krunk Kustoms, I know cuz I made that name and all of you have dealt with him and know he’s shady you can go look at all the suits made against his shops.

Truth #3, Sam Torres sponsored Tonio bought all his tools and let him use Torress Empire on the condition that Tonio build him a hopper and he went to Dallas and worked on his cars because Sam knew that Tonio had done a good job on the purple car (Irving Customz car), to this day they still respect each other and Sam still invites Tonio to the hops

Truth#4 Rob offered Tonio a job at his shop, (I said he shouldn’t go work with anyone after what the last guy did) at first he didn’t go but since no body knew his talent he thought it would help him show what he could do so he went and worked for him (practically free cuz he didn’t ever bring decent money home) they won in San Antonio, Dallas, some hops in Houston. Tono lost his shop cuz he never got paid and therefore couldn’t pay the rent. Rob did give him a place to live (the shop), a car to drive (Rob’s own) and money to eat…….but he didn’t PAY him a paycheck I still don’t call that even if you’re living off of what someone else feels like giving you, so what did tono do, he left and made his own shop, Rob kept Tono’s bucket he worked on and Tono took what he felt was his………did it end right…..HELL NO……….because they both felt cheated

I don’t need to be here defending him we ain’t even together anymore, but he has always tried to put all his effort in his work and do his best because this shit is what drives him, his love for the hop and no matter what anyone says everything I wrote is true. He didn’t do it for money cuz I’m sure even now he don’t get paid much but I’ll tell you it wasn’t because he didn’t try to do good work, it was cuz people got used to taking advantage and giving nothing back and he got tired and walked away. 

Sorry Tonio if I put it out there but all these guys telling their side I thought I’d tell it the way I LIVED it. I have respect for Sam Torres, I even think Robert and his crew were some cool dudes, the rest……well that’s not for me to say, but if they still trying to talk shit when they’re way over there……..then it ain’t bout worrying for your fellow lowrider, that’s just personal shit you never got over……….
take car Tonio, keep doing what you love doing and fuck all the other BS

peace out........
 :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Sep 23 2010, 02:50 PM~18644480
> *Wow I sure did miss a lot, guess there’s two sides to every story, I always says there’s no friends in business and that seems to be the case in these situations.  You help a friend out with every intention that they gonna do right by you but that ain’t always the case.
> 
> Truth 1. There were power stuggles with Irving Kustoms from the beginning, they also let him stay at the shop, didn’t pay him although he put lots of hours in at the shop.  He was always “borrowing” money cuz they never paid him, they made promises to pay but hardly gave him what they owed him.  I told him to move with me to Houston he could find work here…….and he did.
> 
> Truth #2 He worked with that guy when he got to Houston and he worked his ass off to prove himself to that guy and at first he paid him right but then he got cheap cuz Tono would finish quick (he knew what he was doing) and tried to lower the pay, Tono left to start his own shop cuz I said he would make money doing it ALONE and I helped him, that dude  even stole the name WE came up with: Krunk Kustoms, I know cuz I made that name and all of you have dealt with him and know he’s shady you can go look at all the suits made against his shops.
> 
> Truth #3, Sam Torres sponsored Tonio bought all his tools and let him use Torress Empire on the condition that Tonio build him a hopper and he went to Dallas and worked on his cars because Sam knew that Tonio had done a good job on the purple car (Irving Customz car), to this day they still respect each other and Sam still invites Tonio to the hops
> 
> Truth#4 Rob offered  Tonio a job at his shop, (I said he shouldn’t go work with anyone after what the last guy did) at first he didn’t go but since no body knew his talent he thought it would help him show what he could do so he  went and  worked for him (practically free cuz he didn’t ever bring decent money home) they won in San Antonio, Dallas, some hops in Houston. Tono lost his shop cuz he never got paid and therefore couldn’t pay the rent. Rob did give him a place to live (the shop), a car to drive (Rob’s own) and money to eat…….but he didn’t PAY him a paycheck I still don’t call that even if you’re living off of what someone else feels like giving you, so what did tono do, he left and made his own shop, Rob kept  Tono’s bucket he worked on and Tono took what he felt was his………did it end right…..HELL NO……….because they both felt cheated
> 
> I don’t need to be here defending him we ain’t even together anymore,  but he has always tried to put all his effort in his work and do his best because this shit is what drives him, his love for the hop and no matter what anyone says everything I wrote is true.  He didn’t do it for money cuz I’m sure even now he don’t get paid much  but I’ll tell you it wasn’t because he didn’t try to do good work, it was cuz people got used to taking advantage and giving nothing back and he got tired and walked away.
> 
> Sorry Tonio if I put it out there but all these guys telling their side I thought I’d tell it the way I LIVED it. I have respect for Sam Torres, I even think Robert  and his crew were some cool dudes, the rest……well that’s not for me to say, but if they still trying to talk shit when they’re way over there……..then it ain’t bout worrying for your fellow lowrider, that’s just personal shit you never got over……….
> take car Tonio, keep doing what you love doing and fuck all the other BS
> 
> peace out........
> :biggrin:
> *


Well im sorry people i had already left it alone but u came on here so here we go cause i got all day.It seams no one payed him ,now are u sure, that seams to be the same sad story.So i guess everyone is wrong and tono is rite,hes the victum rite.I dont think so woman ,Well u have already proved everyone rite,cause let me tell u woman every shop cant be wrong 1 or 2 maybe but not all the shops u mentioned and that is only tx theirs other states involved.Now its time to start lookin at tonio as bein the problem not everyshop.The only differnce between me and u is that i have receits on were he was givin money,He send money back to mexicali to his familiy,and thats before he even started workin at our shop,stick to ur nails and hair woman and leave this matter to men,U wernt around long enough to know the whole story.


----------



## irving customz1

Oh and another thing,he came up wit a certain pay schedlue to get paid for jobs but when u dont finish them u dont finish gettin paid either for it.Its pretty simple dont u think!!! Dont take a brain sceintice to figure that one out.


----------



## BigBoi72

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 23 2010, 05:37 PM~18644907
> *Well im sorry people i had already left it alone but u came on here so here we go cause i got all day.It seams no one payed him ,now are u sure, that seams to be the same sad story.So i guess everyone is wrong and tono is rite,hes the victum rite.I dont think so woman ,Well u have already proved everyone rite,cause let me tell u woman every shop cant be wrong 1 or 2 maybe but not all the shops u mentioned and that is only tx theirs other states involved.Now its time to start lookin at tonio as bein the problem not everyshop.The only differnce between me and u is that i have receits on were he was givin money,He send money back to mexicali to his familiy,and thats before he even started workin at our shop,stick to ur nails and hair woman and leave this matter to men,U wernt around long enough to know the whole story.
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## ROBERTO G

:0


----------



## AT1in2009

AB WE GOT THE CAR WORKING JUST SOME SMALL ADJUSTMENTS. OK SR  :biggrin: 













































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE 

 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Sep 23 2010, 03:50 PM~18644480
> *Wow I sure did miss a lot, guess there’s two sides to every story, I always says there’s no friends in business and that seems to be the case in these situations.  You help a friend out with every intention that they gonna do right by you but that ain’t always the case.
> 
> Truth 1. There were power stuggles with Irving Kustoms from the beginning, they also let him stay at the shop, didn’t pay him although he put lots of hours in at the shop.  He was always “borrowing” money cuz they never paid him, they made promises to pay but hardly gave him what they owed him.  I told him to move with me to Houston he could find work here…….and he did.
> 
> Truth #2 He worked with that guy when he got to Houston and he worked his ass off to prove himself to that guy and at first he paid him right but then he got cheap cuz Tono would finish quick (he knew what he was doing) and tried to lower the pay, Tono left to start his own shop cuz I said he would make money doing it ALONE and I helped him, that dude  even stole the name WE came up with: Krunk Kustoms, I know cuz I made that name and all of you have dealt with him and know he’s shady you can go look at all the suits made against his shops.
> 
> Truth #3, Sam Torres sponsored Tonio bought all his tools and let him use Torress Empire on the condition that Tonio build him a hopper and he went to Dallas and worked on his cars because Sam knew that Tonio had done a good job on the purple car (Irving Customz car), to this day they still respect each other and Sam still invites Tonio to the hops
> 
> Truth#4 Rob offered  Tonio a job at his shop, (I said he shouldn’t go work with anyone after what the last guy did) at first he didn’t go but since no body knew his talent he thought it would help him show what he could do so he  went and  worked for him (practically free cuz he didn’t ever bring decent money home) they won in San Antonio, Dallas, some hops in Houston. Tono lost his shop cuz he never got paid and therefore couldn’t pay the rent. Rob did give him a place to live (the shop), a car to drive (Rob’s own) and money to eat…….but he didn’t PAY him a paycheck I still don’t call that even if you’re living off of what someone else feels like giving you, so what did tono do, he left and made his own shop, Rob kept  Tono’s bucket he worked on and Tono took what he felt was his………did it end right…..HELL NO……….because they both felt cheated
> 
> I don’t need to be here defending him we ain’t even together anymore,  but he has always tried to put all his effort in his work and do his best because this shit is what drives him, his love for the hop and no matter what anyone says everything I wrote is true.  He didn’t do it for money cuz I’m sure even now he don’t get paid much  but I’ll tell you it wasn’t because he didn’t try to do good work, it was cuz people got used to taking advantage and giving nothing back and he got tired and walked away.
> 
> Sorry Tonio if I put it out there but all these guys telling their side I thought I’d tell it the way I LIVED it. I have respect for Sam Torres, I even think Robert  and his crew were some cool dudes, the rest……well that’s not for me to say, but if they still trying to talk shit when they’re way over there……..then it ain’t bout worrying for your fellow lowrider, that’s just personal shit you never got over……….
> take car Tonio, keep doing what you love doing and fuck all the other BS
> 
> peace out........
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Sep 23 2010, 02:50 PM~18644480
> *Wow I sure did miss a lot, guess there’s two sides to every story, I always says there’s no friends in business and that seems to be the case in these situations.  You help a friend out with every intention that they gonna do right by you but that ain’t always the case.
> 
> Truth 1. There were power stuggles with Irving Kustoms from the beginning, they also let him stay at the shop, didn’t pay him although he put lots of hours in at the shop.  He was always “borrowing” money cuz they never paid him, they made promises to pay but hardly gave him what they owed him.  I told him to move with me to Houston he could find work here…….and he did.
> 
> Truth #2 He worked with that guy when he got to Houston and he worked his ass off to prove himself to that guy and at first he paid him right but then he got cheap cuz Tono would finish quick (he knew what he was doing) and tried to lower the pay, Tono left to start his own shop cuz I said he would make money doing it ALONE and I helped him, that dude  even stole the name WE came up with: Krunk Kustoms, I know cuz I made that name and all of you have dealt with him and know he’s shady you can go look at all the suits made against his shops.
> 
> Truth #3, Sam Torres sponsored Tonio bought all his tools and let him use Torress Empire on the condition that Tonio build him a hopper and he went to Dallas and worked on his cars because Sam knew that Tonio had done a good job on the purple car (Irving Customz car), to this day they still respect each other and Sam still invites Tonio to the hops
> 
> Truth#4 Rob offered  Tonio a job at his shop, (I said he shouldn’t go work with anyone after what the last guy did) at first he didn’t go but since no body knew his talent he thought it would help him show what he could do so he  went and  worked for him (practically free cuz he didn’t ever bring decent money home) they won in San Antonio, Dallas, some hops in Houston. Tono lost his shop cuz he never got paid and therefore couldn’t pay the rent. Rob did give him a place to live (the shop), a car to drive (Rob’s own) and money to eat…….but he didn’t PAY him a paycheck I still don’t call that even if you’re living off of what someone else feels like giving you, so what did tono do, he left and made his own shop, Rob kept  Tono’s bucket he worked on and Tono took what he felt was his………did it end right…..HELL NO……….because they both felt cheated
> 
> I don’t need to be here defending him we ain’t even together anymore,  but he has always tried to put all his effort in his work and do his best because this shit is what drives him, his love for the hop and no matter what anyone says everything I wrote is true.  He didn’t do it for money cuz I’m sure even now he don’t get paid much  but I’ll tell you it wasn’t because he didn’t try to do good work, it was cuz people got used to taking advantage and giving nothing back and he got tired and walked away.
> 
> Sorry Tonio if I put it out there but all these guys telling their side I thought I’d tell it the way I LIVED it. I have respect for Sam Torres, I even think Robert  and his crew were some cool dudes, the rest……well that’s not for me to say, but if they still trying to talk shit when they’re way over there……..then it ain’t bout worrying for your fellow lowrider, that’s just personal shit you never got over……….
> take car Tonio, keep doing what you love doing and fuck all the other BS
> 
> peace out........
> :biggrin:
> *


:wow: :wow:


----------



## irving customz1

Im ready now u got me goin woman were u at???I got all day fuck iy all nite tooo,lets do this!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Sep 23 2010, 04:50 PM~18644480
> *Wow I sure did miss a lot, guess there’s two sides to every story, I always says there’s no friends in business and that seems to be the case in these situations.  You help a friend out with every intention that they gonna do right by you but that ain’t always the case.
> 
> Truth 1. There were power stuggles with Irving Kustoms from the beginning, they also let him stay at the shop, didn’t pay him although he put lots of hours in at the shop.  He was always “borrowing” money cuz they never paid him, they made promises to pay but hardly gave him what they owed him.  I told him to move with me to Houston he could find work here…….and he did.
> 
> Truth #2 He worked with that guy when he got to Houston and he worked his ass off to prove himself to that guy and at first he paid him right but then he got cheap cuz Tono would finish quick (he knew what he was doing) and tried to lower the pay, Tono left to start his own shop cuz I said he would make money doing it ALONE and I helped him, that dude  even stole the name WE came up with: Krunk Kustoms, I know cuz I made that name and all of you have dealt with him and know he’s shady you can go look at all the suits made against his shops.
> 
> Truth #3, Sam Torres sponsored Tonio bought all his tools and let him use Torress Empire on the condition that Tonio build him a hopper and he went to Dallas and worked on his cars because Sam knew that Tonio had done a good job on the purple car (Irving Customz car), to this day they still respect each other and Sam still invites Tonio to the hops
> 
> Truth#4 Rob offered  Tonio a job at his shop, (I said he shouldn’t go work with anyone after what the last guy did) at first he didn’t go but since no body knew his talent he thought it would help him show what he could do so he  went and  worked for him (practically free cuz he didn’t ever bring decent money home) they won in San Antonio, Dallas, some hops in Houston. Tono lost his shop cuz he never got paid and therefore couldn’t pay the rent. Rob did give him a place to live (the shop), a car to drive (Rob’s own) and money to eat…….but he didn’t PAY him a paycheck I still don’t call that even if you’re living off of what someone else feels like giving you, so what did tono do, he left and made his own shop, Rob kept  Tono’s bucket he worked on and Tono took what he felt was his………did it end right…..HELL NO……….because they both felt cheated
> 
> I don’t need to be here defending him we ain’t even together anymore,  but he has always tried to put all his effort in his work and do his best because this shit is what drives him, his love for the hop and no matter what anyone says everything I wrote is true.  He didn’t do it for money cuz I’m sure even now he don’t get paid much  but I’ll tell you it wasn’t because he didn’t try to do good work, it was cuz people got used to taking advantage and giving nothing back and he got tired and walked away.
> 
> Sorry Tonio if I put it out there but all these guys telling their side I thought I’d tell it the way I LIVED it. I have respect for Sam Torres, I even think Robert  and his crew were some cool dudes, the rest……well that’s not for me to say, but if they still trying to talk shit when they’re way over there……..then it ain’t bout worrying for your fellow lowrider, that’s just personal shit you never got over……….
> take car Tonio, keep doing what you love doing and fuck all the other BS
> 
> peace out........
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## irving customz1

Remember the sayin,inches dont come free,but when their magnet inches trust me their free. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rat trap

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 23 2010, 07:39 PM~18647181
> *Remember the sayin,inches dont come free,but when their magnet inches trust me their free. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Kinda like what you have aint it :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rofl: :rofl: :drama: :drama:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Sep 23 2010, 08:15 PM~18647484
> *Kinda like what you have aint it :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


Well it didnt stick when u were around did it.U sure do say alot about the hop 4 some one that aint even hoppin.Hell it dont even have to be the cadi "cause we all know that shit aint workin" but fuck it bring ur boy tonios hopper at least then ul be able to talk shit,but ur still gona get broke the fuck off!!!


----------



## rat trap

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 23 2010, 11:00 PM~18649004
> *Well it didnt stick when u were around did it.U sure do say alot about the hop 4 some one that aint even hoppin.Hell it dont even have to be the cadi "cause we all know that shit aint workin" but fuck it bring ur boy tonios hopper at least then ul be able to talk shit,but ur still gona get broke the fuck off!!!
> *


I seen that ragety mothafucka stick so many times cant even keep count you always talking bout real lowriders on 13s man you got a long way to go with the bs you be bringin out.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

oooooooothraves......chaaaaaaaaaale :0


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 23 2010, 05:37 PM~18644907
> *Well im sorry people i had already left it alone but u came on here so here we go cause i got all day.It seams no one payed him ,now are u sure, that seams to be the same sad story.So i guess everyone is wrong and tono is rite,hes the victum rite.I dont think so woman ,Well u have already proved everyone rite,cause let me tell u woman every shop cant be wrong 1 or 2 maybe but not all the shops u mentioned and that is only tx theirs other states involved.Now its time to start lookin at tonio as bein the problem not everyshop.The only differnce between me and u is that i have receits on were he was givin money,He send money back to mexicali to his familiy,and thats before he even started workin at our shop,stick to ur nails and hair woman and leave this matter to men,U wernt around long enough to know the whole story.
> *


carnal with all respect, this is not him talking bro lets keep the peace carnal ,just let it rest ,i dont kno who this person is but ,we all know we just want to move forward,







..................................its like that


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Sep 23 2010, 04:50 PM~18644480
> *Wow I sure did miss a lot, guess there’s two sides to every story, I always says there’s no friends in business and that seems to be the case in these situations.  You help a friend out with every intention that they gonna do right by you but that ain’t always the case.
> 
> Truth 1. There were power stuggles with Irving Kustoms from the beginning, they also let him stay at the shop, didn’t pay him although he put lots of hours in at the shop.  He was always “borrowing” money cuz they never paid him, they made promises to pay but hardly gave him what they owed him.  I told him to move with me to Houston he could find work here…….and he did.
> 
> Truth #2 He worked with that guy when he got to Houston and he worked his ass off to prove himself to that guy and at first he paid him right but then he got cheap cuz Tono would finish quick (he knew what he was doing) and tried to lower the pay, Tono left to start his own shop cuz I said he would make money doing it ALONE and I helped him, that dude  even stole the name WE came up with: Krunk Kustoms, I know cuz I made that name and all of you have dealt with him and know he’s shady you can go look at all the suits made against his shops.
> 
> Truth #3, Sam Torres sponsored Tonio bought all his tools and let him use Torress Empire on the condition that Tonio build him a hopper and he went to Dallas and worked on his cars because Sam knew that Tonio had done a good job on the purple car (Irving Customz car), to this day they still respect each other and Sam still invites Tonio to the hops
> 
> Truth#4 Rob offered  Tonio a job at his shop, (I said he shouldn’t go work with anyone after what the last guy did) at first he didn’t go but since no body knew his talent he thought it would help him show what he could do so he  went and  worked for him (practically free cuz he didn’t ever bring decent money home) they won in San Antonio, Dallas, some hops in Houston. Tono lost his shop cuz he never got paid and therefore couldn’t pay the rent. Rob did give him a place to live (the shop), a car to drive (Rob’s own) and money to eat…….but he didn’t PAY him a paycheck I still don’t call that even if you’re living off of what someone else feels like giving you, so what did tono do, he left and made his own shop, Rob kept  Tono’s bucket he worked on and Tono took what he felt was his………did it end right…..HELL NO……….because they both felt cheated
> 
> I don’t need to be here defending him we ain’t even together anymore,  but he has always tried to put all his effort in his work and do his best because this shit is what drives him, his love for the hop and no matter what anyone says everything I wrote is true.  He didn’t do it for money cuz I’m sure even now he don’t get paid much  but I’ll tell you it wasn’t because he didn’t try to do good work, it was cuz people got used to taking advantage and giving nothing back and he got tired and walked away.
> 
> Sorry Tonio if I put it out there but all these guys telling their side I thought I’d tell it the way I LIVED it. I have respect for Sam Torres, I even think Robert  and his crew were some cool dudes, the rest……well that’s not for me to say, but if they still trying to talk shit when they’re way over there……..then it ain’t bout worrying for your fellow lowrider, that’s just personal shit you never got over……….
> take car Tonio, keep doing what you love doing and fuck all the other BS
> 
> peace out........
> :biggrin:
> *


with all respect miss,but we had all put this behind us,im just a customer,and i enjoy seeing pics to my car getting worked on here i know this is layitlow,and everything can be said,but it tends, to make u loose intrest,when theres alot of hate from both sides going on in here...........so can we all stop the pointing the finger already...........................peace.......


----------



## MR.64wagon

> Wow I sure did miss a lot, guess there’s two sides to every story, I always says there’s no friends in business and that seems to be the case in these situations. You help a friend out with every intention that they gonna do right by you but that ain’t always the case.
> 
> Truth 1. There were power stuggles with Irving Kustoms from the beginning, they also let him stay at the shop, didn’t pay him although he put lots of hours in at the shop. He was always “borrowing” money cuz they never paid him, they made promises to pay but hardly gave him what they owed him. I told him to move with me to Houston he could find work here…….and he did.
> 
> Truth #2 He worked with that guy when he got to Houston and he worked his ass off to prove himself to that guy and at first he paid him right but then he got cheap cuz Tono would finish quick (he knew what he was doing) and tried to lower the pay, Tono left to start his own shop cuz I said he would make money doing it ALONE and I helped him, that dude even stole the name WE came up with: Krunk Kustoms, I know cuz I made that name and all of you have dealt with him and know he’s shady you can go look at all the suits made against his shops.
> 
> Truth #3, Sam Torres sponsored Tonio bought all his tools and let him use Torress Empire on the condition that Tonio build him a hopper and he went to Dallas and worked on his cars because Sam knew that Tonio had done a good job on the purple car (Irving Customz car), to this day they still respect each other and Sam still invites Tonio to the hops
> 
> Truth#4 Rob offered Tonio a job at his shop, (I said he shouldn’t go work with anyone after what the last guy did) at first he didn’t go but since no body knew his talent he thought it would help him show what he could do so he went and worked for him (practically free cuz he didn’t ever bring decent money home) they won in San Antonio, Dallas, some hops in Houston. Tono lost his shop cuz he never got paid and therefore couldn’t pay the rent. Rob did give him a place to live (the shop), a car to drive (Rob’s own) and money to eat…….but he didn’t PAY him a paycheck I still don’t call that even if you’re living off of what someone else feels like giving you, so what did tono do, he left and made his own shop, Rob kept Tono’s bucket he worked on and Tono took what he felt was his………did it end right…..HELL NO……….because they both felt cheated
> 
> I don’t need to be here defending him we ain’t even together anymore, but he has always tried to put all his effort in his work and do his best because this shit is what drives him, his love for the hop and no matter what anyone says everything I wrote is true. He didn’t do it for money cuz I’m sure even now he don’t get paid much but I’ll tell you it wasn’t because he didn’t try to do good work, it was cuz people got used to taking advantage and giving nothing back and he got tired and walked away.
> 
> Sorry Tonio if I put it out there but all these guys telling their side I thought I’d tell it the way I LIVED it. I have respect for Sam Torres, I even think Robert and his crew were some cool dudes, the rest……well that’s not for me to say, but if they still trying to talk shit when they’re way over there……..then it ain’t bout worrying for your fellow lowrider, that’s just personal shit you never got over……….
> take car Tonio, keep doing what you love doing and fuck all the other BS
> 
> peace out........
> :biggrin:
> [/quote
> LETS GET THIS SHIT STRIGHT I PAID HIS RENT FOR TWO MONTHS CAUSE HE WAS 3 MONTHS BEHIND AND STILL PAID HIM A CHECK WEEKLY NOW I DONT KNOW WHAT SAD STORY HE TOLD U BUT THATS WHAT WHEN DOWN AND THEN HE LOST HIS SHOP WITH EVERYTHING IN IT AND WENT TO COURT FOR HIM CAUSE HIS DUMB ASS DIDNT KNOW HIS RIGHTS AND I GOT ALL HIS SHIT BACK FOR HIM SO ITS BEST FOR YOU TO MIND YOUR OWN CAUSE YOU WERE NOT EVEN AROUND YOU HAD ALREADY THREW HIS ASS OUT


----------



## mac2lac

> Wow I sure did miss a lot, guess there’s two sides to every story, I always says there’s no friends in business and that seems to be the case in these situations. You help a friend out with every intention that they gonna do right by you but that ain’t always the case.
> 
> Truth 1. There were power stuggles with Irving Kustoms from the beginning, they also let him stay at the shop, didn’t pay him although he put lots of hours in at the shop. He was always “borrowing” money cuz they never paid him, they made promises to pay but hardly gave him what they owed him. I told him to move with me to Houston he could find work here…….and he did.
> 
> Truth #2 He worked with that guy when he got to Houston and he worked his ass off to prove himself to that guy and at first he paid him right but then he got cheap cuz Tono would finish quick (he knew what he was doing) and tried to lower the pay, Tono left to start his own shop cuz I said he would make money doing it ALONE and I helped him, that dude even stole the name WE came up with: Krunk Kustoms, I know cuz I made that name and all of you have dealt with him and know he’s shady you can go look at all the suits made against his shops.
> 
> Truth #3, Sam Torres sponsored Tonio bought all his tools and let him use Torress Empire on the condition that Tonio build him a hopper and he went to Dallas and worked on his cars because Sam knew that Tonio had done a good job on the purple car (Irving Customz car), to this day they still respect each other and Sam still invites Tonio to the hops
> 
> Truth#4 Rob offered Tonio a job at his shop, (I said he shouldn’t go work with anyone after what the last guy did) at first he didn’t go but since no body knew his talent he thought it would help him show what he could do so he went and worked for him (practically free cuz he didn’t ever bring decent money home) they won in San Antonio, Dallas, some hops in Houston. Tono lost his shop cuz he never got paid and therefore couldn’t pay the rent. Rob did give him a place to live (the shop), a car to drive (Rob’s own) and money to eat…….but he didn’t PAY him a paycheck I still don’t call that even if you’re living off of what someone else feels like giving you, so what did tono do, he left and made his own shop, Rob kept Tono’s bucket he worked on and Tono took what he felt was his………did it end right…..HELL NO……….because they both felt cheated
> 
> I don’t need to be here defending him we ain’t even together anymore, but he has always tried to put all his effort in his work and do his best because this shit is what drives him, his love for the hop and no matter what anyone says everything I wrote is true. He didn’t do it for money cuz I’m sure even now he don’t get paid much but I’ll tell you it wasn’t because he didn’t try to do good work, it was cuz people got used to taking advantage and giving nothing back and he got tired and walked away.
> 
> Sorry Tonio if I put it out there but all these guys telling their side I thought I’d tell it the way I LIVED it. I have respect for Sam Torres, I even think Robert and his crew were some cool dudes, the rest……well that’s not for me to say, but if they still trying to talk shit when they’re way over there……..then it ain’t bout worrying for your fellow lowrider, that’s just personal shit you never got over……….
> take car Tonio, keep doing what you love doing and fuck all the other BS
> 
> peace out........
> :biggrin:
> [/quote
> LETS GET THIS SHIT STRIGHT I PAID HIS RENT FOR TWO MONTHS CAUSE HE WAS 3 MONTHS BEHIND AND STILL PAID HIM A CHECK WEEKLY NOW I DONT KNOW WHAT SAD STORY HE TOLD U BUT THATS WHAT WHEN DOWN AND THEN HE LOST HIS SHOP WITH EVERYTHING IN IT AND WENT TO COURT FOR HIM CAUSE HIS DUMB ASS DIDNT KNOW HIS RIGHTS AND I GOT ALL HIS SHIT BACK FOR HIM SO ITS BEST FOR YOU TO MIND YOUR OWN CAUSE YOU WERE NOT EVEN AROUND YOU HAD ALREADY THREW HIS ASS OUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aye chisme......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 24 2010, 01:46 PM~18652296
> *aye chisme......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Sep 24 2010, 05:13 AM~18650057
> *I seen that ragety mothafucka stick so many times cant even keep count you always talking bout real lowriders on 13s man you got a long way to go with the bs you be bringin out.
> *


Still talkin alot of shit 4 a guy that aint bringin shit to the table.And yes the beast had 13's doin 90's and ur hunk of shit bearly 80 wit 14"black wall trailer tires and no front bumper.U aint got room to talk sir, stick to the show cars ,or u let me know when tonio finishes wit ur car and we will see who sticks then,another magnet on the street!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow

ttt


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 25 2010, 01:37 PM~18659935
> *ttt
> *


TTT...WUT UP DOWNY....


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS)




----------



## hoppers4life

:run: :run: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:dunno: :dunno: :rant:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 24 2010, 11:46 AM~18652296
> *aye chisme......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mr_bighead_85

:nicoderm:


----------



## streetshow

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 25 2010, 01:48 PM~18659995
> *TTT...WUT UP DOWNY....
> *


wass up homie how is the empire family?


----------



## malibuhopper

:wave:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:wow:


----------



## $moneymaker$

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_713_@Sep 23 2010, 12:10 PM~18643113
> *ESE SOLDAO ANDA EN MALOS PASOS TIENE CHINGO DE FERIA... :biggrin:
> *


:x: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

ONE CHAIN BRIDGE ADJUSTED CHAINS AND READY FOR 3- WEEL  :biggrin: 

















AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

FFIBERGLASS IS DONE READY FOR BONDO  :biggrin: 



























AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by malibuhopper_@Sep 27 2010, 12:57 AM~18670404
> *:wave:
> *


QUE ONDAS HOMIE QUE DICEN LOS ANGELES CALIFORNIA Y OXNAR TODO BIEN  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 27 2010, 11:42 PM~18678482
> *FFIBERGLASS IS DONE READY FOR BONDO   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> *


44............................


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS)




----------



## 1014cadillac

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 27 2010, 10:55 PM~18678613
> *QUE ONDAS HOMIE QUE DICEN LOS ANGELES CALIFORNIA Y OXNAR TODO BIEN   :biggrin:
> *


QUE ONDA LISTO PARA LAS BAGS


----------



## ReppinTX

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 27 2010, 09:42 PM~18678482
> *FFIBERGLASS IS DONE READY FOR BONDO   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AT1in2009

SEAT BELTS 90 CONVERSION AND FINAL TOUCHES 90 CONVERSION AND SUN ROOF MR MEZA   












































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## malibuhopper

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 27 2010, 08:55 PM~18678613
> *QUE ONDAS HOMIE QUE DICEN LOS ANGELES CALIFORNIA Y OXNAR TODO BIEN   :biggrin:
> *



Todo bien no mas estoy esperando que llege mi impala. :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

ACTIVATED SUICIDE FRONT END ON BOMB TRUCK  :biggrin: 


































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 29 2010, 02:34 AM~18689984
> *SEAT BELTS 90 CONVERSION AND FINAL TOUCHES  90 CONVERSION AND SUN ROOF MR MEZA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## $moneymaker$




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:ugh:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Sep 30 2010, 02:06 AM~18699080
> *  :ugh:
> *


44 " INCH MOON ROOR REPAIR PROJECT AND 90 CONVERSION DONE READY FOR PAINT MR MEZA  :biggrin: 












































































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:0


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 27 2010, 09:15 PM~18677542
> *ONE CHAIN BRIDGE ADJUSTED CHAINS  AND READY FOR  3- WEEL   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94




----------



## Lord Goofy




----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Sep 30 2010, 11:07 AM~18701099
> *:0
> *












AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

en la madre !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## AT1in2009

CADILLAC DONE READY FOR MR PISTOLEROS TOUCHES, BOMB TRUCK ITS DONE , NEXT IN LANE BAGS ON 48 BOMB , 60 IMPALA SHOW HOPPER BODY WORK AND FINAL TOUCHES ON TRUNK AT CADI TO LORD GOFI  :biggrin:














































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:wave:


----------



## malibuhopper




----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Oct 1 2010, 02:24 AM~18708974
> *  :wave:
> *


SUP BRO ROGER SAY WHAT TIME YOU GONNA GET HERE FOR KELLYS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Oct 1 2010, 03:32 AM~18709004
> *SUP BRO ROGER  SAY WHAT TIME YOU GONNA GET HERE FOR KELLYS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


tomorrow after work 3am be ready


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Oct 1 2010, 02:35 AM~18709013
> *tomorrow after work 3am be ready
> *


 OK BRO ALAS 3 AM ESTAMOS EN EL SEGUNDO TURNO NO HAY BRONCA ESTAMOS LISTOS


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

ok con que este listo el caddy para manana no ay pedo locos,yo pago Kellys'


----------



## ReppinTX

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Oct 1 2010, 01:43 AM~18709032
> *ok con que este listo el caddy para manana no ay pedo locos,yo pago Kellys'
> *


Estoy Listo Tambien Carnal..... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS)

:wow:


----------



## VETERANOS78

:drama:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by ReppinTX_@Oct 1 2010, 10:40 PM~18715328
> *Estoy Listo Tambien Carnal..... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mr_bighead_85

:biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

63 IMPALA PROJECT RADICAL HOPPER 100 PLUS  :biggrin:


















AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

DRIVE LINE REPAIR ON DIESEL DODGE TRUCK  :biggrin:





























AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## mr_bighead_85

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Oct 3 2010, 12:03 AM~18722378
> *63 IMPALA PROJECT RADICAL HOPPER 100 PLUS    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS  AT YOUR SERVICE    :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Oct 2 2010, 11:03 PM~18722378
> *63 IMPALA PROJECT RADICAL HOPPER 100 PLUS    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS  AT YOUR SERVICE    :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:  le vamos a dar con todo!!!


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Oct 3 2010, 02:03 AM~18722378
> *63 IMPALA PROJECT RADICAL HOPPER 100 PLUS    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS  AT YOUR SERVICE    :biggrin:
> *


 :run: :drama:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:dunno:


----------



## mr_bighead_85




----------



## Lord Goofy

:|


----------



## streetshow

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 27 2010, 08:15 PM~18677542
> *ONE CHAIN BRIDGE ADJUSTED CHAINS  AND READY FOR  3- WEEL   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Oct 3 2010, 01:20 AM~18722422
> *DRIVE LINE REPAIR ON DIESEL DODGE   TRUCK    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE    :biggrin:
> *


DODGE DIESEL PICK UP DRIVE LINE DONE  





















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE, ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

REPLACED WATER PUMP , POWER STEERING PUMP , RADIATOR FLUSH , AND OIL MOTOR CHANGE.

MR MARCELO YOUR CAR IS READY FOR PICK UP 






































































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE ,ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:dunno:


----------



## AT1in2009

FRAME WRAP 66 IMPALA ON LINE  :biggrin:

















AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy

uffin:


----------



## rollin-hard

AT1 LLA MERO SE LLEGA EL DIA :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 5 2010, 06:26 PM~18744253
> *AT1    LLA MERO SE  LLEGA EL DIA :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 1014cadillac

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Oct 5 2010, 07:07 PM~18744623
> *    :biggrin:
> *


QUE ONDA BRO HOW WE LOOKING ON THAT BOMB


----------



## dmtr1235

im all the way out in cali but thats my boy running that shop all the way out there and he gets the stamp of aproval. and yes hes doing it the cali way.
_______________________
Social Bookmarking Submission Service
Manual Article Submission Service


----------



## AT1in2009

> im all the way out in cali but thats my boy running that shop all the way out there and he gets the stamp of aproval. and yes hes doing it the cali way.
> _______________________
> Social Bookmarking Submission Service
> Manual Article Submission Service
> [/quote
> 
> SUP PETE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

MY NEW 90 FRONT CLIP CONVERSION FOR MY RADICAL HOPPER CADILLAC "MI GALLO" AT1 EDITION  :biggrin:


















AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:0


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Oct 6 2010, 01:14 AM~18748587
> *MY NEW 90 FRONT CLIP CONVERSION FOR MY RADICAL HOPPER  CADILLAC "MI GALLO" AT1  EDITION   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE    :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah

1985 2 dr landau caprice for sale with moonroof and 90'd out, running with ac, pm me for more info or pics...going for cheap!!!!!!


----------



## streetshow

ora tonyo como anda la raza


----------



## AT1in2009

MR GOOFY GETTIN READY TO WRAP VINIL. OK SR  :biggrin:













































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

MR MEZA BLOCK SAND GETTIN READY FOR 2ND PRIME...............  :biggrin:











































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Oct 9 2010, 12:50 AM~18770932
> *MR MEZA BLOCK SAND  GETTIN READY  FOR 2ND PRIME...............   :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## AT1in2009

NEW COILS , NEW BRAKES, AND BRAKE LINES , ADJUSTED VALVS FOR 350 AND LAST ADJUSTAMENTS TO ACTIVATED SUICIDE FRONT END.......  :biggrin:












































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Oct 8 2010, 11:50 PM~18770932
> *MR MEZA BLOCK SAND  GETTIN READY  FOR 2ND PRIME...............   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE    :biggrin:
> *


2ND PRIME  :biggrin:






















































































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Oct 9 2010, 03:48 AM~18771308
> *2ND PRIME    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> *


todo bien carnal,ahora si vamos a darle duro............  at1 edition I


----------



## AT1in2009

70 IMPALA UP- GRADE FROM 22'' TO 26'' MINOR REAR SUSPENSION MODIFICATION TO FIT BIG SHOES  :biggrin:



























































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE ,ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:420:


----------



## sureñosbluez

Q-VO AT1in2009 :wave: no fuiste a las vegas


----------



## mr_bighead_85

:nicoderm:


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94




----------



## AT1in2009

'' PROJECT DONK '' ITS DONE WITH FITTED SHOES.

- EXTENDED REAR TRAILING ARMS

- EXTENDED REAR SWAY BAR

- REAR ADAPTERS

- ALIGNAMENT

- TRIMMED FRONT FENDERS

FOR APERFECT STEERING...........................  

AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## mr_bighead_85

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: .....where ya'll located.....r ya'll ready to start on my arms?


----------



## MR.64wagon

So I hear -
AT1 has a new address due to burning Santos I guess some people never change but of course he's the victim Once again same old lame story This dude is A big fuck joke scamming people and giving everybody these fuck story about how everybodys trying to fuck him but his past says it all pretty soon he's going leave TX the same way he left CaLi and Denver also Mexicali due to the fact of fucking everybody


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94




----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Oct 15 2010, 12:35 AM~18816935
> *So I hear -
> AT1 has a new address due  to burning Santos I guess some people never change but of course he's the victim Once again same old lame story This dude is A big  fuck joke scamming people and  giving everybody these fuck story about how everybodys trying to fuck  him but his past says it all pretty soon he's going leave TX the same way he left CaLi and Denver  also Mexicali due to the fact of fucking everybody
> *


Say it aint true!! Are u serius,again Well all we can do is try to warn people about this guy,if they dont listen what can u do.But ur rite about the out come,its always the same,mess with fire "Tonio" ur gona get burned.I was wondering why the shops in the back ground looked differnt i though it was just me!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:0


----------



## rollin-hard

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Oct 15 2010, 12:35 AM~18816935
> *So I hear -
> AT1 has a new address due  to burning Santos I guess some people never change but of course he's the victim Once again same old lame story This dude is A big  fuck joke scamming people and  giving everybody these fuck story about how everybodys trying to fuck  him but his past says it all pretty soon he's going leave TX the same way he left CaLi and Denver  also Mexicali due to the fact of fucking everybody
> *


 :0


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 16 2010, 11:17 AM~18827069
> *:0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## AT1in2009

PROJECTS IN LINE AT AT1 MOTORSPORTS  :biggrin:




























































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE YOUR ONE STO SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

WHEN FRAME NOT REINFORCED BROKEN DAMAGES LIKE THIS... :wow: :biggrin:



































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE YOUR LOWRIDER RESOURCE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

NEW AXLE FOR CADILLAC  :biggrin: 


















AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

JOE CUTTLAS IN RESSURECTION  :biggrin: 
WHITH ; MOLDED FIREWALL , NEW MOTOR ANS TRANSMISION , BATTERY RACK AND HIDRAULICS SERVICE.................












































AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

REAL BATTEY RACK , FRAME STRESS POINTS, CHAIN BRIDGE , AND HIDRAULICS SERVICE FOR CUTLASS.

NO MORE BOLT ON BATTERY RACK  :biggrin:




















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:0


----------



## Forgiven 63

*  ............ S H O W & G O...........
Chrome Plateing and Metal Polishing**

Call me or PM me for prices.. 972-201-4184 *










_
I been out for a min. wife just had a baby but we still plating and polishing._[/COLOR]



*I'll be in Houston in 2 week to drop some stuff off.. :biggrin: *


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Oct 17 2010, 08:40 PM~18836031
> *  ............ S H O W & G O...........
> Chrome Plateing and Metal Polishing
> 
> Call me or PM me for prices.. 972-201-4184
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I been out for a min. wife just had a baby but we still plating and polishing.[/COLOR]
> I'll be in Houston in 2 week to drop some stuff off..  :biggrin:
> *


  well be talking soon bro :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS)




----------



## Emperor Goofy




----------



## streetshow

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Oct 17 2010, 10:12 PM~18838275
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh: :happysad:


----------



## hoppers4life




----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Oct 17 2010, 03:33 AM~18831723
> *JOE CUTTLAS IN RESSURECTION     :biggrin:
> WHITH ; MOLDED FIREWALL , NEW MOTOR ANS TRANSMISION , BATTERY RACK  AND HIDRAULICS SERVICE.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> *


SUSPENSION DISASSAMBLED READY FOR CLEAN UP , AND TO SHAVE FIREWALL WHERE HEATER WAS LOCATED . MR JOE  :biggrin: 

























AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 18 2010, 05:11 PM~18843919
> *
> *


MR GOFY TRUNK VINYL ALMOST DONE  :biggrin: 


























AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Oct 17 2010, 03:46 AM~18831760
> *REAL BATTEY RACK , FRAME STRESS POINTS, CHAIN BRIDGE , AND HIDRAULICS SERVICE FOR CUTLASS.
> 
> NO MORE BOLT ON BATTERY RACK    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP AT YOUR SERVICE    :biggrin:
> *


 STRESS POINTS READYS TOMORROW CHAIN BRIDGE  :biggrin: 


























AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## ReppinTX

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Oct 19 2010, 12:42 AM~18848831
> *MR GOFY TRUNK  VINYL ALMOST DONE    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ReppinTX

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Oct 19 2010, 12:31 AM~18848804
> *SUSPENSION DISASSAMBLED READY FOR CLEAN UP , AND TO SHAVE FIREWALL WHERE  HEATER WAS LOCATED . MR JOE    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 1014cadillac

Y LA 48 :dunno:


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Oct 19 2010, 12:42 AM~18848831
> *MR GOFY TRUNK  VINYL ALMOST DONE    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Oct 19 2010, 01:48 AM~18848845
> *STRESS POINTS READYS   TOMORROW CHAIN BRIDGE    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP    :biggrin:
> *


CHAIN BRIDGE ,STRESS POINTS DONE ON CUTTY  


































AT1MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

A BUSY TUESDAY AT AT1 MOTORSPORTS  :biggrin:

















THANK YOU GOD, FOR ALL YOUR BLESSINGS  :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE


----------



## AT1in2009

SHOP MANAGER HARD AT WORK  :biggrin: 










AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 19 2010, 08:58 PM~18855980
> *
> *





















AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Oct 19 2010, 08:47 PM~18855855
> *Y LA 48  :dunno:
> *


YA SE ESTAN PINTADO TODAS LASPARTES DE LA SUSPENSION DEENFRENTE Y LAS NUEVAS BASES PARA EL DIFERENCIAL YA ESTAN LISTA ,PROXIMO PASO ES TERMINAR EL C NOCH OK SR  :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Oct 19 2010, 09:21 PM~18856872
> *SHOP MANAGER HARD AT WORK    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Oct 19 2010, 09:33 PM~18857004
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Oct 17 2010, 03:15 AM~18831690
> *WHEN FRAME NOT REINFORCED BROKEN DAMAGES LIKE THIS... :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE YOUR LOWRIDER RESOURCE   :biggrin:
> *


 NO MORE PROBLEMS ON FRAME , STRESS POINTS FRONT AND BACK , RIENFORCE ITS DONE TOMORROW BRIDGE  :biggrin:





































































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 19 2010, 11:02 PM~18857387
> *
> *





























AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## 90caddy




----------



## Lord Goofy




----------



## ReppinTX

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 23 2010, 01:25 PM~18888725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ORALE..... :thumbsup:


----------



## AT1in2009

PROJECT 63 IMPALA FULL RESTAURATION AT AT1 MOTORSPORTS  :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Oct 27 2010, 09:38 PM~18928224
> *PROJECT 63 IMPALA FULL RESTAURATION AT AT1 MOTORSPORTS   :biggrin:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## rollin-hard

Un mes mas :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

:0


> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 1 2010, 05:37 PM~18960901
> *Un mes mas :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow




----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Oct 27 2010, 11:38 PM~18928224
> *PROJECT 63 IMPALA FULL RESTAURATION AT AT1 MOTORSPORTS   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 90caddy

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Nov 1 2010, 11:59 PM~18964744
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that curlys new ride


----------



## mr_bighead_85

:barf:


----------



## Lord Goofy




----------



## loco's79




----------



## mr_bighead_85

*TIME HAS COME AGAIN......THE GULFCOAST CHAPTER OF ROLLERZ ONLY IS HAVING OUR 3rd ANNUAL HOLIDAY ANGEL TOY DRIVE.....THE DATE IS DEC.19th...AT THE SAME LOCATION...HILTON FURNITURE...45 SOUTH AND GULF FREEWAY.....WE DO THIS EVERY YEAR TO HELP OUT THE LESS FORTUNATE FAMILIES THAT STAY AT THE STAR OF HOPE SHELTER.....SO THIS IS A TOY DRIVE FOR THE KIDS AND IF U WANNA DONATE CLOTHES FOR THE MOMS THAT STAY THERE......WE WILL HAVE LIVE PERFORMANCES FROM.....LOW G....FLATLINE..CADDY KARTEL..AND MORE TO COME.....ALSO WE HAVING THE $500 HOP....THE $$$ WILL BE DIVIDED BETWEEN THE TOP TWO.....SO MARK UR CALENDARS AND COME SUPPORT A GOOD CAUSE.....CARS ARE 25 W/O TOY....20 W/TOY......BIKES 20 W/O TOY..15 W/TOY....ALL ADMISSION IS A MIN.DONATION....THANKS AND HOPE FOR THE SUPPORT FROM THE LOCAL CLUBS.....*


----------



## Lord Goofy

TTT


----------



## MIJO65

> _Originally posted by 90caddy_@Nov 2 2010, 09:23 AM~18965829
> *Is that curlys new ride
> *


:wow: didnt his club just had a fundraiser for him for some hard times??? then he gets chrome undies and a 63???


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Nov 3 2010, 12:01 AM~18972605
> *:wow: didnt his club just had a fundraiser for him for some hard times??? then he gets chrome undies and a 63???
> *


why did you change your name guey?


----------



## MIJO65

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 3 2010, 09:10 AM~18974116
> *why did you change your name guey?
> *


different account


----------



## 90caddy




----------



## 90caddy

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Nov 2 2010, 02:01 PM~18968658
> *:barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot:


----------



## bigjohn96




----------



## mr_bighead_85

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Nov 2 2010, 10:01 PM~18972605
> *:wow: didnt his club just had a fundraiser for him for some hard times??? then he gets chrome undies and a 63???
> *


*WELL LET CLEAR THIS UP SINCE U SO WORRIED BOUT CURLY.....1sT OF ALL.....CURLY DID GO THRU CERTAIN PROBLEMS THAT OUR CH. DECIDED TO HELP HIM OUT WITH......NOT THAT ITS UR FUKN BIZZNESS....2nd.....SINCE U WORRIED BOUT WUT IS DONE TO HIS CAR...ONE OUR MEMBERS LET HIM PUT THE REAR END ON WHILE HIS CAR GETS PAINT OR TILL SOMEONE BOUGHT IT.....LIKE ITS ANY OF UR FUKN BIZZNESS.....AND FINAL HE GOT RID OF HIS AND GOT THAT 63.....DID HE NEED UR PERMISSION DO ANY OF THIS...NO...IF U WORRIED BOUT CURLY...HE LIVES ON THE EATSIDE OR U CAN CALL HIM URSELF....IF U NEED HIS NUMBER...GET AT ME I'LL GET IT 4 YA.....SO HOMIE...I HAVE NO IDEA WHY U WANNA BASH MY CLUB OR 1 OF MY bROs....SO IF U AIN'T WIT US.....EITHER U SUPPORT US OR U DON'T....REAL RECOGNIZES REAL*.....


----------



## MIJO65

i know curly myself and when did i bash on your club?? i just asked a question :rofl:


----------



## mr_bighead_85

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Nov 3 2010, 12:10 PM~18976199
> *i know curly myself and when did i bash on your club?? i just asked a question :rofl:
> *


*WUT WE DO IS NOT UR BIZZNESS....I NO WHO UR HALF-PINT ASS IS....JUST DON'T LET UR MOUTH OVER-LOAD UR ASS*.....


----------



## MIJO65

:rofl: everyone here knows who i am :dunno:


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Nov 3 2010, 02:16 PM~18976234
> *:rofl: everyone here knows who i am :dunno:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Nov 3 2010, 12:16 PM~18976234
> *:rofl: everyone here knows who i am :dunno:
> *


 :buttkick: your ass is going to get destroyed...(no ****) ... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 3 2010, 03:54 PM~18976873
> *:buttkick: your ass is going to get destroyed...(no ****) ... :biggrin:
> *


glad i got $300 out of the midget before that happens. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 3 2010, 01:55 PM~18976883
> *glad i got $300 out of the midget before that happens.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER

:0 :0 :0


----------



## MIJO65

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 3 2010, 03:54 PM~18976873
> *:buttkick: your ass is going to get destroyed...(no ****) ... :biggrin:
> *


  layitlowers is serious business


----------



## ReppinTX

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Nov 3 2010, 05:28 PM~18978413
> *  layitlowers is serious business
> *


JUST CLEARING THINGS OUT FOR YOU HOMIE...!!!


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:0


----------



## MIJO65

x2


----------



## 713ridaz

mayne holdup


----------



## HOUSTONE PUTOS

SOUNDS LIKE CURLY HAS A FUCKIN CHEERLEADER.I GUESS CURLY CANT SPEAK FOR HIM SELF.OR HIS HE SCARED.HE JUST LIKE AT1 ALWAYS HIDDEN AND LYING GUESS THATS WHY THEY GET ALONG SO GOOD.DUDE JUST ASKED YALL A QUESTION AND PEOPLE WANT TO BLOW UPTHERE MUST BE SOMETHINNG FISHY.I GUESS WE ALL NEED TO GO TO YALL TOY DRIVE SO YALL CAN GET YALL KIDS SOME TOYS OR NEW RIDES CAUSE YALL SHIT IS PLAYED OUT SUCKA


----------



## bigjohn96

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONE PUTOS_@Nov 4 2010, 10:30 PM~18990924
> *SOUNDS LIKE CURLY HAS A FUCKIN CHEERLEADER.I GUESS CURLY CANT SPEAK FOR HIM SELF.OR HIS HE SCARED.HE JUST LIKE AT1 ALWAYS HIDDEN AND LYING GUESS THATS WHY THEY GET ALONG SO GOOD.DUDE JUST ASKED YALL A QUESTION AND PEOPLE WANT TO BLOW UPTHERE MUST BE SOMETHINNG FISHY.I GUESS WE ALL NEED TO GO TO YALL TOY DRIVE SO YALL CAN GET YALL KIDS SOME TOYS OR NEW RIDES CAUSE YALL SHIT IS PLAYED OUT SUCKA
> *


 :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :burn: :burn: :burn: :buttkick: :run:


----------



## ReppinTX

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONE PUTOS_@Nov 4 2010, 10:30 PM~18990924
> *SOUNDS LIKE CURLY HAS A FUCKIN CHEERLEADER.I GUESS CURLY CANT SPEAK FOR HIM SELF.OR HIS HE SCARED.HE JUST LIKE AT1 ALWAYS HIDDEN AND LYING GUESS THATS WHY THEY GET ALONG SO GOOD.DUDE JUST ASKED YALL A QUESTION AND PEOPLE WANT TO BLOW UPTHERE MUST BE SOMETHINNG FISHY.I GUESS WE ALL NEED TO GO TO YALL TOY DRIVE SO YALL CAN GET YALL KIDS SOME TOYS OR NEW RIDES CAUSE YALL SHIT IS PLAYED OUT SUCKA
> *


SAY HOMEBOY WITH ALL DUE RESPECT.....WERE NOT HERE TO CAUSE NO DRAMA OR DISRESPECT ANYONE...THAT DUDE (mijo65) NEEDS TO GET HIS FACTS TOGETHER BEFORE POSTING SHIT ON HERE....WE HAVE CAR WASHES TO HELP ONE ANOTHER AND GO TO CAR WASHES TO SUPPORT ANY BODY WHO IS GOING THRU DIFICULT AND TOUGH TIMES...THAT'S SHOWING LOVE N SUPPORT N RESPECT....NOW YOU WANNA SAY DAT MAYBE YOU ALL SHOULD COME OUT TO OUR TOY DRIVE SO WE CAN HAVE TOYS FOR OUR KIDS..!!!...WELL I'M NOT GONNA EVEN GO THERE WITH YOU HOMIE..BECAUSE WHEN IT COME TO KIDS...WERE THERE TO GIVE TO THE LESS FORTUNATE...!!! THIS WILL BE OUR 3rd Yr HAVING A TOY DRIVE...AND I I WANNA THANK EVERY ONE FOR SUPPORTING OUR TOY DRIVE'S...HOPEFULLY WE WILL KEEP ON HAVING DA SUPPORT FROM ALL CLUBS N DA LOWRIDING COMMUNITY SO WE CAN KEEP A SMILE ON A CHILD FACE EVERY YEAR...!! SO WITH DAT BEING SAID...I HOPE YOU COME OUT AND SUPPORT A GOOD CAUSE.....AND TO HLC AND ALL CLUBS DOING SOMETHING FOR A GOOD CAUSE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND KEEP THE LOWRIDING MOVEMENT ALIVE N STRONG....MUCH LOVE N RESPECT....!!!


----------



## bigjohn96

> _Originally posted by ReppinTX_@Nov 6 2010, 07:53 AM~19000266
> *SAY HOMEBOY WITH ALL DUE RESPECT.....WERE NOT HERE TO CAUSE NO DRAMA OR DISRESPECT ANYONE...THAT DUDE (mijo65) NEEDS TO GET HIS FACTS TOGETHER BEFORE POSTING SHIT ON HERE....WE HAVE CAR WASHES TO HELP ONE ANOTHER AND GO TO CAR WASHES TO SUPPORT ANY BODY WHO IS GOING THRU DIFICULT AND TOUGH TIMES...THAT'S SHOWING LOVE N SUPPORT N RESPECT....NOW YOU WANNA SAY DAT MAYBE YOU ALL SHOULD COME OUT TO OUR TOY DRIVE SO WE CAN HAVE TOYS FOR OUR KIDS..!!!...WELL I'M NOT GONNA EVEN GO THERE WITH YOU HOMIE..BECAUSE WHEN IT COME TO KIDS...WERE THERE TO GIVE TO THE LESS FORTUNATE...!!! THIS WILL BE OUR 3rd Yr HAVING A TOY DRIVE...AND I  I WANNA THANK EVERY ONE FOR SUPPORTING OUR TOY DRIVE'S...HOPEFULLY WE WILL KEEP ON HAVING DA SUPPORT FROM ALL CLUBS N DA LOWRIDING COMMUNITY SO WE CAN KEEP A SMILE ON A CHILD FACE EVERY YEAR...!! SO WITH DAT BEING SAID...I HOPE YOU COME OUT AND SUPPORT A GOOD CAUSE.....AND TO HLC AND ALL CLUBS DOING SOMETHING FOR A GOOD CAUSE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND KEEP THE LOWRIDING MOVEMENT ALIVE N STRONG....MUCH LOVE N RESPECT....!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by ReppinTX_@Nov 6 2010, 09:53 AM~19000266
> *SAY HOMEBOY WITH ALL DUE RESPECT.....WERE NOT HERE TO CAUSE NO DRAMA OR DISRESPECT ANYONE...THAT DUDE (mijo65) NEEDS TO GET HIS FACTS TOGETHER BEFORE POSTING SHIT ON HERE....WE HAVE CAR WASHES TO HELP ONE ANOTHER AND GO TO CAR WASHES TO SUPPORT ANY BODY WHO IS GOING THRU DIFICULT AND TOUGH TIMES...THAT'S SHOWING LOVE N SUPPORT N RESPECT....NOW YOU WANNA SAY DAT MAYBE YOU ALL SHOULD COME OUT TO OUR TOY DRIVE SO WE CAN HAVE TOYS FOR OUR KIDS..!!!...WELL I'M NOT GONNA EVEN GO THERE WITH YOU HOMIE..BECAUSE WHEN IT COME TO KIDS...WERE THERE TO GIVE TO THE LESS FORTUNATE...!!! THIS WILL BE OUR 3rd Yr HAVING A TOY DRIVE...AND I  I WANNA THANK EVERY ONE FOR SUPPORTING OUR TOY DRIVE'S...HOPEFULLY WE WILL KEEP ON HAVING DA SUPPORT FROM ALL CLUBS N DA LOWRIDING COMMUNITY SO WE CAN KEEP A SMILE ON A CHILD FACE EVERY YEAR...!! SO WITH DAT BEING SAID...I HOPE YOU COME OUT AND SUPPORT A GOOD CAUSE.....AND TO HLC AND ALL CLUBS DOING SOMETHING FOR A GOOD CAUSE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND KEEP THE LOWRIDING MOVEMENT ALIVE N STRONG....MUCH LOVE N RESPECT....!!!
> *


you dont need facts to ask questions :|


----------



## Big-Tymer

:0


----------



## bigjohn96

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 6 2010, 08:18 AM~19000385
> *you dont need facts to ask questions :|
> *


Sounds like u know the facts. So what r they? :|


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by bigjohn96+Nov 6 2010, 11:58 AM~19000898-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like u know the facts. So what r they? :|
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> reading is achieving!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr_bighead_85_@Nov 3 2010, 02:05 PM~18976167
> *WELL LET CLEAR THIS UP SINCE U SO WORRIED BOUT CURLY.....1sT OF ALL.....CURLY DID GO THRU CERTAIN PROBLEMS THAT OUR CH. DECIDED TO HELP HIM OUT WITH......NOT THAT ITS UR FUKN  BIZZNESS....2nd.....SINCE U WORRIED BOUT WUT IS DONE TO HIS CAR...ONE OUR MEMBERS LET HIM PUT THE REAR END ON WHILE HIS CAR GETS PAINT OR TILL SOMEONE BOUGHT IT.....LIKE ITS ANY OF UR FUKN BIZZNESS.....AND FINAL HE GOT RID OF HIS AND GOT THAT 63.....DID HE NEED UR PERMISSION DO ANY OF THIS...NO...IF U WORRIED BOUT CURLY...HE LIVES ON THE EATSIDE OR U CAN CALL HIM URSELF....IF U NEED HIS NUMBER...GET AT ME I'LL GET IT 4 YA.....SO HOMIE...I HAVE NO IDEA WHY U WANNA BASH MY CLUB OR 1 OF MY bROs....SO IF U AIN'T WIT US.....EITHER U SUPPORT US OR U DON'T....REAL RECOGNIZES REAL.....
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:drama:


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 6 2010, 08:18 AM~19000385
> *you dont need facts to ask questions :|
> *


Word on thr streets..YOU ARE A DEAD MAN!!!!.... Jus sayin..lol :0


----------



## Lord Goofy

Jk..lol...but you did start some mess bro


----------



## bigjohn96

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 6 2010, 10:13 AM~19000980
> *Jk..lol...but you did start some mess bro
> *


Yes he did. :burn: lol.


----------



## bigjohn96

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 6 2010, 10:00 AM~19000909
> *reading is achieving!!!!
> *


After the fact. Damn ***** u a dumb fuk just sayn lol.


----------



## mr_bighead_85

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONE PUTOS_@Nov 4 2010, 10:30 PM~18990924
> *SOUNDS LIKE CURLY HAS A FUCKIN CHEERLEADER.I GUESS CURLY CANT SPEAK FOR HIM SELF.OR HIS HE SCARED.HE JUST LIKE AT1 ALWAYS HIDDEN AND LYING GUESS THATS WHY THEY GET ALONG SO GOOD.DUDE JUST ASKED YALL A QUESTION AND PEOPLE WANT TO BLOW UPTHERE MUST BE SOMETHINNG FISHY.I GUESS WE ALL NEED TO GO TO YALL TOY DRIVE SO YALL CAN GET YALL KIDS SOME TOYS OR NEW RIDES CAUSE YALL SHIT IS PLAYED OUT SUCKA
> *


WELL SINCE U JUST MADE THIS TALK MESS.....SINCE HALLOWEEN IS OVER..WHY U JUST CRAWL OUT FROM BEHIND UR FAKE ASS SCREEN NAME....U SEE AS FAR AS MY CLUB...IF U AIN'T WITH US...THEN WUTS GOING ON IN OUR CIRCLE HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH U....IF U A REAL MAN COME OUT AND SAY WUT U HAVE TO SAY LIKE A REAL MAN.....AND AS FAR AS CHEERLEADER...HOMIE...I CAN SHO U MY POM POMS....MY NUMBER IS ON HERE HOMIE....SO BETTER SAID HOMIE...JUST MIND UR BIZZNESS AND STAY OUT OF OURS ...OH YEA..WUTS UR CAR LOOK LIKE.... :wow: :0REAL TALK.........


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Nov 3 2010, 02:16 PM~18976234
> *:rofl: everyone here knows who i am :dunno:
> *


of course........your the cruise coordinator :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 6 2010, 12:11 PM~19000973
> *Word on thr streets..YOU ARE A DEAD MAN!!!!.... Jus sayin..lol :0
> *


 :angry: since when do we resort to killing children LMAO


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 6 2010, 10:18 AM~19000385
> *you dont need facts to ask questions :|
> *


 :0


----------



## bigjohn96

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 6 2010, 01:15 PM~19001877
> *of course........your the cruse coordinator  :biggrin:
> *


How can u coordinate a cruise with no car. Lol :roflmao: :machinegun:


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by bigjohn96_@Nov 6 2010, 03:37 PM~19001983
> *How  can u coordinate a cruise with no car. Lol :roflmao:  :machinegun:
> *


hes been doing a fine job at it for at least a year now :uh:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:drama:


----------



## bigjohn96

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 6 2010, 02:00 PM~19002096
> *hes been doing a fine job at it for at least a year now  :uh:
> *


Lol :roflmao: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Ok.


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 6 2010, 01:20 PM~19001908
> *:angry: since when do we resort to killing children LMAO
> *


JUST LIKE JD SAID TO SANTANA IN AMERICA ME..."WHATS GONNA HAPPEN ..IS GOING TO HAPPEN!" :biggrin:


----------



## bigjohn96

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 6 2010, 05:15 PM~19002905
> *JUST LIKE JD SAID TO SANTANA IN AMERICA ME..."WHATS GONNA HAPPEN ..IS GOING TO HAPPEN!"  :biggrin:
> *


Poor mijito. :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## chevylo97

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=568281 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy




----------



## bigjohn96




----------



## sic713

:uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy

ttt


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

wow its been goin down in here......


----------



## $moneymaker$

:drama: :rimshot:


----------



## streetshow

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Nov 9 2010, 11:55 AM~19025591
> *:drama:  :rimshot:
> *


ke ondas men


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by bigjohn96_@Nov 6 2010, 04:46 PM~19002286
> *Lol :roflmao:  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 Ok.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy

TTT AT1 Motorsports


----------



## BADBEN1983

http://thumbp1.mail.vip.sp2.yahoo.com/tn?s...f=838&fid=Inbox
http://thumbp1.mail.vip.sp2.yahoo.com/tn?s...f=838&fid=Inbox
81 coupe. whole front suspension chromed, upper a-arms extended. for sale.
8)8937082


----------



## Taste of True




----------



## ReppinTX

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Nov 10 2010, 12:39 AM~19031707
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: ..LET'S GIVE BACK...COME OUT RAZA AND SUPPORT A GOOD CAUSE AND HAVE FUN..!!


----------



## Taste of True

> _Originally posted by ReppinTX_@Nov 10 2010, 08:45 PM~19037088
> *:thumbsup: ..LET'S GIVE BACK...COME OUT RAZA AND SUPPORT A GOOD CAUSE AND HAVE FUN..!!
> *


Thanks for the love bro! Can't wait to return the favor for your toy drive this year!


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Nov 11 2010, 12:09 AM~19039885
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/l_542c86864ff740fc85dcdee003b368fb.jpg[THIS IS THE REAL PICTURE AND HISTORY :wow:  :biggrin:  ;)
> 
> PIC NIC  MAJESTIXS 2009 DALLAS TEXAS ;)  :biggrin:
> 
> FIRST PLACE DOUBLE PUMP  :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> YOUTUBE    MAJESTIXS PIC NIC 2009
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  ;)  :biggrin:
> [/b][/quote]*


----------



## ReppinTX

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Nov 10 2010, 09:42 PM~19038879
> *Thanks for the love bro! Can't wait to return the favor for your toy drive this year!
> *


 :thumbsup: ....GRACIAS BRO...!!!


----------



## $moneymaker$

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 9 2010, 04:28 PM~19027602
> *ke ondas men
> *


aqui nomas viendo el jale de at1 se avienta el vato


----------



## streetshow

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Nov 11 2010, 02:01 PM~19043829
> *aqui nomas viendo el jale de at1 se avienta el vato
> *


ay ta el loco


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Nov 11 2010, 02:01 PM~19043829
> *aqui nomas viendo el jale de at1 se avienta el vato
> *


 :uh: :wow:   :twak: :twak: :ugh: :ugh: :nono: :nono: :loco: :loco:   :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## $moneymaker$

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 12 2010, 04:15 PM~19053883
> *:uh:  :wow:      :twak:  :twak:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :nono:  :nono: :loco:  :loco:      :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


im not a hater i seen his work in person and it looks better dan mine :biggrin: so why hate


----------



## hoppers4life

TIME IS MONEY!!!!


----------



## mr_bighead_85




----------



## mr_bighead_85




----------



## RA-RA

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 6 2010, 07:15 PM~19002905
> *JUST LIKE JD SAID TO SANTANA IN AMERICA ME..."WHATS GONNA HAPPEN ..IS GOING TO HAPPEN!"  :biggrin:
> *


so dont try to stop it.......lol! thats my shit right there...


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 29 2010, 03:28 PM~19191737
> *so dont try to stop it.......lol! thats my shit right there...
> *


literally :uh:


----------



## 1014cadillac

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 17 2010, 02:27 AM~18589091
> *PREPIN BOMB FOR NEW 4 LINK AND C-NOTCH WITH BAGS   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> *


QUE ONDA BRO HOWS MY BOMB COMEIN ALONG


----------



## RA-RA

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 29 2010, 05:31 PM~19191757
> *literally  :uh:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lord Goofy

TTT


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 30 2010, 09:57 PM~19206239
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## rat trap

:biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life

NO SEAS GATCHO CABRON NO LO HAGAS.... :0


----------



## streetshow

:uh: :uh: :wow:


----------



## 90caddy




----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## rollin-hard

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 2 2010, 10:38 PM~19224959
> *NO SEAS GATCHO CABRON NO LO HAGAS.... :0
> *


10 meses i no puedes aser brincar tu carro :biggrin: que se les acabo la majia :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 22 2010, 10:10 AM~19393753
> *10 meses i no puedes aser brincar tu carro  :biggrin: que se les acabo la majia :biggrin:
> *



que carro?? :angry: oh es k se me olvido k tenia uno!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 23 2010, 09:16 AM~19402280
> *que carro?? :angry:  oh es k se me olvido k tenia uno!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: si tu tio Antonio no puede aserlo brincar traemelo para la Casa :biggrin:


----------



## 90caddy




----------



## Lord Goofy




----------



## AT1in2009

HAPPY NEW YEAR 2011!

NO ESTABA MUERTO, ANDABA DE PARANDA!!!! :biggrin: 

BACK IN ACTION....

LES DESEO LO MEJOR


----------



## AT1in2009

62 PROJECT GETTING DONE, FRAME, MOTOR, AND MORE....


----------



## AT1in2009

REAL WET........


----------



## AT1in2009




----------



## AT1in2009

3 DAY HARD WORK....  

ANYBODY NEED MORE WORK HIT ME UP.......


----------



## Forgiven 63

*  ............ S H O W & G O...........
Chrome Plateing and Metal Polishing**

Call me or PM me for prices.. 972-201-4184 *

SHOW & GO TOPIC


----------



## hoppers4life

ONE MORE ALMOST READY! BITCHES BETTER BE READY, TAKING OVER DA STREETS..... :biggrin: NOT A HOPPER!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 5 2011, 10:46 PM~19517477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE MORE ALMOST READY! BITCHES BETTER BE READY, TAKING OVER DA STREETS..... :biggrin:  NOT A HOPPER!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life

:0


----------



## LOW_INC

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 5 2011, 10:46 PM~19517477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE MORE ALMOST READY! BITCHES BETTER BE READY, TAKING OVER DA STREETS..... :biggrin:  NOT A HOPPER!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kikou-no

ke pedo chepe :biggrin: ke dice el gordo


----------



## DUVAL

NICE CLEAN PICS


----------



## 90caddy




----------



## jdog78

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 23 2010, 09:37 AM~19402449
> *:biggrin: si tu  tio Antonio  no puede aserlo brincar traemelo para la Casa  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

N L SUELO 48CHEVY ON BAGS :biggrin:  








AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

1964 CHEVY IMPALA BARBEQUE PIT READY TO HIDROS  :biggrin: 










AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 COMPETITION FRAME TO LETAL WEAPON , SHOP HOPPER TO AT1 MOTORPORTS------ UN RINCONCITO EN EL CIELO --------- READY TO BODY , BATTERY RACK AND AT1 MOTORSPORTS PISTON PUMPS EQUIPP  :biggrin: SEE YOU HATERS SINGLE PUMP 100 + PLUS  :biggrin











AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE HATERS  :biggri

U BETTER BE READY AT1 MOTORSPORTS PRO TEAM  :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life




----------



## AT1in2009

PROJECT -------- EL SENOR DE LOS CIELOS ----------

AT1 MOTORSPORTS COMPETITION FRAME AND KUSTOM SUSPENSION WORK AT NEW SHOP HOPPER DUBLE PUMP RADICAL READY.



















NEXT STEP PAINT , BATTERY RACK, AND ' 2 KUSTOM AT1 PISTON PUMPS .
HATERS SEE YOU ' U BETTER BE READYS

AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin: :biggrin: 

REMENBER INCHES DONT COME FREEEEEEEE :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life

no estaba muerto, andava de parranda!!! SE MIRA BIEN EL NEGOCIO...


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 8 2011, 12:39 AM~19815541
> *no estaba muerto, andava de parranda!!! SE MIRA BIEN EL NEGOCIO...
> *


 NO ES NEGOCIO ESTOY DE LLENO TRABAJANDO EN MIS ANIMALITOS , YA LES DI CHANSA HACIENDO CARROS PARA ALGUIEN MAS Y NO LO APROBECHARON .

AHORA HAY LES VA LA MIA Y MAS VALE QUE ESTEN LISTOS POR QUE MIS TRES ANIMALES NO VAN A RESPETAR A NADIE . :biggrin: :biggrin: 

AT1 MOTORSPORTS PRO TEAM CON TODO ESTE 2011 , Y EL NOMBRE DEL JUEGO SE LLAMA SIN LLORAR  :biggrin: 

YA HAY QUEPONERLE EL FRAME A TU PROYECCTO SINGLE PUMP 90 PLUSS STREET CAR.  :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Feb 8 2011, 10:58 PM~19824475
> *NO ES  NEGOCIO ESTOY DE LLENO TRABAJANDO EN MIS  ANIMALITOS ,  YA LES DI  CHANSA  HACIENDO CARROS PARA ALGUIEN MAS Y NO LO APROBECHARON .
> 
> AHORA  HAY LES VA LA MIA  Y MAS VALE QUE ESTEN LISTOS  POR QUE MIS TRES ANIMALES  NO VAN A RESPETAR A NADIE . :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS  PRO TEAM CON TODO ESTE 2011 , Y EL NOMBRE DEL JUEGO  SE LLAMA SIN LLORAR   :biggrin:
> 
> YA HAY QUEPONERLE EL FRAME  A TU  PROYECCTO SINGLE PUMP  90 PLUSS STREET  CAR.   :biggrin:
> *


YA ESTE HOMIE, ECHALE GANAS NO SE AGUITE...  Y EN ESTOS DIAS LLEVO EL BODY PARA PONER EL FRAME DE UNA VES, OH Y ME HABLAS PARA K ME DIGAS K CLASE DE PINTURA NECESITAS PARA PINTARLO ANTES DE PONERLO...  Y AHI TE MANDO UNAS FOTOS PARA EL TOPICO... :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life

AT1 ALSO DOES POLISH (trims,stainless, and much more) not just hydraulics...














































SOME PICS SHOW TRIMS THAT HAVE NOT YET BEEN POLISHED TO SHOW THE DIFFRENCE ON THE BEFORE AND AFTER PICTURES.... 

SORRY FOR THE SHITTY PICTURES WE DONT HAVE A REAL GOOD CAM... :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life

PITS???


----------



## hoppers4life

JUST A LIL SOMETHIN AT1 IS WORKIN ON...


----------



## ceric8585

buy coach handbags wholesale cheap mens designer clothes theodor of california handbags Louis Vuitton Bags: A Fashion Genre! Among all brands of handbags that are currently available in the market, one brand name that mostly catches womens hobo international leather handbags kate spade summer handbags 
authentic designer handbags scottie dog dooney bourke handbags hobo brand wallets When Anne Hathaway walked into the scenes of the movie â€œThe Devil Wears Prada,â€ all women salivated at the brilliance of the costumes she was wearing, handbags made in massachusettes selling designer handbags 
kathy van zeeland handbags with charms fringe suede handbags authenic designer leather handbags Always accessorize. I dont believe in many fashion rules â€“ especially the ones telling women when they can wear what color, but I do believe that purse or handbag licence plate handbags 
columbia woven handbags pictures of handbags deitsch handbags Our Fendi Handbags have got something to fit every womans fancy. For well-priced, well-made handbags with a flare for fissionability, handbagshotm has handmade totes and handbags leather pocketed handbags 
leaders in leather handbags online sales hand tooled handbags video handbags and gladrags BananaRepublicm offers modern, refined clothing for men and women, plus shoes and accessories. Now also offering the most sizes for Petites, Womens Tall dolce and gabbana knockoff handbags handbags and lead and danger 
party purses beach handbags mini messenger bag 52009 Some woman just cant go out without their bags; handbags, backpack, or whatever bag they can carry and put their stuffs on. gold replica handbags dolce gabbana handbags counterfeit 
dust bag for handbags louis vuittan handbags handbags made from hair calf leather Five mistakes women make in bed. How many are you guilty of? Win a Glee goody bag read more>>. Win tickets to Pussy Willows first catwalk show read stars wear gucci handbags amzon rose leather handbags 
mary jane handbags ladies straw handbags handbags powered by vbulletin Buy Big Buddha Katie Fabric Handbags at eBags! Citizenry have the big buddha katie hobo For the cool and casual woman, this knitted hobo is perfect. louie vuitton murakami handbags 1940 s leather handbags 
wholeseler of handbags pocketbooks handbags purses angola bottega veneta handbags discounted COCO Chanel,she was such a lengend woman that we will always honour her.Now the name Chanelbecome And the Chanel handbag is popular all over the world! jesica simpson handbags handtooled handbags 
style maurano handbags max azria handbags judith leiber handbags used for sale Everything that Women Need to Know about Designer Handbags You dont have to be a shopaholic or a fashionista to appreciate handbags. second hand designer bags replica coach carley handbags


----------



## ceric8585

berberry handbags handbags supplier handbags shoes wholesale Shop for discount Tokidoki handbags for sale. New bag designs include Carnival, Eco Mundo, and Concerto Punk. elite model handbags miu miu matelasse wallet 
falor fur handbags california handbags mat and natt handbags Womens Purses and Handbags from Latico, AmeriBagÂ®, and more. Save 35-70% Every Day. Great Deals. Great Brands. retail bags retailers of chanel handbags 
handbags fashion jane shilton feragamo handbags sabini handbags To complete an outfit, a woman needs a handbag for it. That is why many women have many handbags in their wardrobe because pairing a handbag with an outfit mikasa handbags and luggage lanvin flats 
indian leather handbags handbags l cotton messenger bag 32010 How to Select and Branded Bags For Elegant Woman For every woman needs an appropriate bag. Of various colors, sizes and styles all affect market clothing handbags and wallets who sells bravo usa leather handbags 
holdall easy to make homemade handbags eileen west leather handbags Our online clothing store offers replica handbags, womens clothing,including womens dresses, shirts, jeans, pants, tops, skirts, jacket, coat, sweater, 50s inspired handbags liscense plate handbags 
replica dooney borke handbags dooney bourke handbags lucy miu miu t shirt 212010 3,bought be prohibited, home appliances and furniture, namely, 3W (some woman in the form of dowry funding commitment). shop lamb handbags review of mulberry handbags 
gucci handbags on sale louis vuittion replica handbags pocketbooks handbags purses orland park - /?a=v&q=:1YzdsSy7xjQJ:sadoc/site/rosa/english/pdf/athena/romerson2 woman handbags site:BE&hl=en&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEEShgp7sgGGDPHF_vKQgYAdux6qpapnh0QkTXju7Xj1fejRyoXuz_bZhCx1QPphIqNbjEqwEGR-GcqlcMXFfKLuwXLC0_I0eWO00NK_ncNSkuVrSNbQJJuGEZptabSaIVNOAQctRH&sig=AHIEtbSaCD0cJHb0Ciwc_rCNEAs44Riqag" onmousedown="return clk(thisef,'','','','271','','0CIwCEMUBMKoBOGQ')">Quick View</a>general, women use public transport more than men do, and they travel shorter . were more interior space for handbags and special materials used for mark chantele handbags hennrietta handbags 
handmade handbags purses kimono tote bags leather handbags less than $200 knock off handbags fiore Five mistakes women make in bed. How many are you guilty of? Win a Glee goody bag read more>>. Win tickets to Pussy Willows first catwalk show read emily blumenthal handbags map of the world handbags 
cheapest place to buy fendi handbags handbags by margot replica handbags atlanta Indeed, Elle et Moi is a shop that dresses women of over 40 and offers them a Some splendid jewellery and a series of leather or suede handbags will be canvas messenger bags handbags bruce makowsky 
birkin handbags peil leather handbags double d ranchwear handbags 32010 How to Select and Branded Bags For Elegant Woman For every woman needs an appropriate bag. Of various colors, sizes and styles all affect knockoff or replica handbags handbags camas wa


----------



## ceric8585

travel luggage hermes birkin replica handbags expensive replica handbags Find leather handbags, designer handbags satchels, backpacks, bucket bags, radley bags, evening handbags, purses, cheap handbags, shoulder handbags and high quality replica dooney bourke handbags side shoulder bag 
designer handbags for rent bottega veneta handbags discounted who sells ugg handbags 6 posts-6 authors-Last post:15 SepGive the guy some credit. tips for dating women . Some people ed Tato, but Tasto, Altagracias boyfriend, was not a plumber, prada handbags pink stella maccartney handbags 
made to order leather handbags free louis vuitton handbags vegan shoes handbags Saks Online Store - Shop Designer Shoes ; Handbags, Womens, Mens and Kids Apparel, Home and Gifts. Find Gucci, Prada, Juicy Couture, Christian Louboutin, online replica louis vuitton handbags womens designer handbags 
red patent handbag women's handbags shoulder bags etc black leather fabric Every woman should have these five basic handbags in her closet. wholesale valentine handbags and accessories russell and bromley handbags 
shoulder handbags organizers women's designer handbags bosca mens wallets 32010 Awesome savings on all sorts of handbags with free shipping? Baghaus is a must for trendy handbags for every woman. Place your orders direct chrissies handbags buy miu miu handbag 
review handbags old style tommy hilfiger handbags jimmy chh handbags Forchanel bags examplecheap chanel bags, whenchanel bags online a personchanel If thismoncler down jacket goesmoncler men onmoncler women forugg boots seven star handbags fake chloe paddington handbags 
maggib turquoise paisley handbags coach patch work handbags returning etienne aigner handbags Aftershock, a luxury womens clothing brand sells luxury hand-made clothing including; ladies evening wear, designer shoes, handbags and accessories. wicker or straw summer handbags rl handbags 
burnt orange leather handbags leather wallets with chains mens wallets with coin purse Bag. â‚¬990. 3.1 PHILLIP LIM Clutch. WOMAN. 3.1 PHILLIP LIM WOMAN. ANYA HINDMARCH x BEN EINE. Bag. â‚¬230. CHROME HEARTS Bowling bag. WOMAN. CHROME HEARTS ladies wallets and purses buy backpack 
black and red handbags used dooney handbags steven python handbags by steve madden Shopping options WOMAN - ROBERTO CAVALLI FEEDOM - HANDBAGS - Medium fabric bags Shopping options WOMAN - SISSI ROSSI - HNDBAGS - Medium leather bags handbags and prada reasonable luxury handbags 
handbags prada store locations buxton bag designer handbags sites that excepts paypal 32010 Now you are in the page of Gucci Womens Bags On Sale, here are Gucci Totes. Wish you will enjoy yourselves in our online shop! used purses dressy brwon handbags


----------



## ceric8585

mary frances handbags lime bretano handbags vintage sak handbags 272010 We Offer replica handbags,fashion handbags and other designer replica handbags, The most beautiful woman dressed in white gauze, most popular replica handbags kathmandu imports handbags 
delphine handbags botkier venice hobo leather checkbooks Not onlyMarc jacob handbags do you want Marni handbagsothers to like Miu Miu Women Belt. replica wathes, Posted : 04/07/10 08:44 replica wathes knockoff handbags sold in toronto discontinued dooney bourke handbags 
authentic dior handbags for less handbags cambodia replica designers leather handbags A womens handbag is one of the most important accessories. Whenever you are, you arent likely to see a woman without a handbag, because a handbag is an lancel bag hobo style 
red shoulder bag leather clutch handbags juicy handbags trust fund To complete an outfit, a woman needs a handbag for it. That is why many women have many handbags in their wardrobe because pairing a handbag with an outfit mens leather wallet with money clip handmade handbags millcreek illinois 
marc jacobs spring 2009 handbags custom lamb skin handbags kelvin klein handbags Welcome to a Facebook Page about Prodigy Woman Handbags ; Accessories. Join Facebook to start connecting with Prodigy Woman Handbags ; Accessories. wholesale fancy handbags authentic designer handbags at wholesale 
designer backpack purses cleaning handbags juicy couture handbags 42010 Fiat allis home page,Balenciaga department handbag storeLove what life is all about 2 coaching diabetes intervention nurse type woman. clever handbags replica juciy coture handbags 
the most expensive handbag vintage lester handbags madison avenue handbags ljs collections Life is busy so let us help make you fashion forward with our unique handbags ; jewelry. Our funky accessories will spice up any wardrobe ; our designer designer knock-off handbags barneys ny handbags 
replica designer watches and handbags fendi outlet handbags with scarfs Louis Vuitton Bags: A Fashion Genre! Among all brands of handbags that are currently available in the market, one brand name that mostly catches womens marlo thomas handbags new replica louis vuitton handbags 
prada leathre handbags coronet handbags wholesale blank denim handbags 92010 bottega veneta handbags mbt shoes louis vuitton handbags Lapatinib The other week, men and women across California opened up their snakeskin purse fake handbags knockoff replica 
belton handbags large leather handbag style addicts handbags View All bridal handbags ; purses wedding money bags dessy bridesmaid purses evening. Discount Bridal Shoes offers wide width womens evening shoes that can handbags christiana replica sa handbags


----------



## ceric8585

handbags lead replica handbags ottawa canada good quality handbags edhardyglobalm/ed-hard-women-hoody-c16 ed hardy boot edhardyglobalm/ed-hardy-boot-c17 ed hardy bags handbags in australia authentic coach handbags gucci malaysia singapore 
fall metallic handbags voi handbags dooney 26 bourke replica handbags And almost every woman has bags of all kinds are essential for keeping our business How many handbags a girl or a woman really need a complete wardrobe? purchase rampage fall 2006 handbags jny handbags 
jane birkin handbags designer style in handbags victorian style handbags Stanzino power by AccessoriesMagicKingdomm is an online jewelry, womens accessories, costume jewelry, clothing and handbags store offering high quality le fabuleux replica handbags yves st lauran handbags 
jessica simpsons handbags reed kent handbags school shoulder bags 142009 I promise you that bag is the most ghastly and odd bag that I have ever seen.This ghastly CoutureLab Woman Brown Giraffe Print Handbag is wholesale direct handbags man-made handbags 
designer bucket bags tommy hilfiger handbags store della moda handbags 222010 Handbag is ever in a womans wardrobe, never missing the next article, every woman got this one still misses a TV drama. moschino cheap and chic dog handbags western soft suede leather handbags 
medium handbags jazz detroit handbags handbags camoflauge Bag. â‚¬990. 3.1 PHILLIP LIM Clutch. WOMAN. 3.1 PHILLIP LIM WOMAN. ANYA HINDMARCH x BEN EINE. Bag. â‚¬230. CHROME HEARTS Bowling bag. WOMAN. CHROME HEARTS jane yoo handbags purses and handbags to retail 
making leather handbags priscilla handbags dogs beverly feldman handbags Echandbagsm online shopping store,wholesale coach handbags,louis vuitton handbags New Brand Womens Coach Handbags New Womens Burberry Wallets. badgley mischka handbags large black purse 
hermes paris handbags peace sign jewelry handbags wholesale replica burberry handbags for sale we are a leading company of selling brand shoes clothes ; handbags, I am totally lost on the dress codes for turists in kuwait for woman. wholesale only large size handbags personalized wallets 
handbags stone mountain miu miu high heels louis vuitton handbags wallets Delight in various styles of trendy bags for men and women as well as get the best guides on the latest fashion trends for designer bags. overseas wholesale designer handbags and shoes fendi makeup bag 
kenneth kole handbags free trade guatemalan handbags pink zebra handbags when four people entered the dining-room - a middle aged man and woman and and gathered together their handbags and other feminine impedimenta. replica branded handbags cmz leather handbags


----------



## ceric8585

be d handbags polo sport handbags bay studio handbags Our online clothing store offers replica handbags, womens clothing,including womens dresses, shirts, jeans, pants, tops, skirts, jacket, coat, sweater, giani bernini handbags washed lamb ladies credit card wallet 
personalized mens wallets chinatown and replica handbags wendy handbags Toujours is a collection of hand bags for everyday use. Bags for the active woman, taking the children to school, running to meetings and ending her day handbags and shoulder bags school satchel 
billy bag crystal bling handbags handbags with quotes on them 82009 Handbags are like oxygen to women these days. Well, not to all of them, since we all know that the type of woman that doesnt even know how katydid handbags shirts marked replica handbags 
vintage gucci styles of handbags male handbags bosca wallets Roots has the highest quality handcrafted leather bags, handbags, purses, Leather Bags: View All Womens Handbags, View All Mens Briefcases and Luggage branch handbags new york handbags tempations 
cole haan leather handbags camel louis vittuon handbags pink zebra handbags Wholesale Suppliers of all types of Handbags, Purses, Kundan Jewelry, Fashion Jewelry and Yesterdays Jewelry for Todays Woman Custom Diamond Rings harvey seatbelts handbags ferragamo leopard handbags 
purses totes italian handbags sketch miu miu bowling bag Sharon Chahoud, director of handbag website bagaholicsm, gives us her point of view on just how many handbags a gal needs. imitation designer handbags brighton handbags la puenta california 
fendi handbags collection mens items accessories belt women's handbags gucci knock off designer handbags 32010 How to Select and Branded Bags For Elegant Woman For every woman needs an appropriate bag. Of various colors, sizes and styles all affect upscale ladies handbags expandable messenger bag 
black studded handbags matt and nat wholesale handbags designer school bags Find Your Dream Guadeloupe Woman. View Photo Profiles. Join Free Now. CaribbeanCupidm Martinique Travel Guide brighton handbags discounted handbags wholesale handbag knock off prada 
antonio melani handbags and nordstrom disounted desigenr handbags closet storage handbags One of the accessories to select for completing womens costume is handbag. these days, there are a number of kinds and types of handbag for women to opt. hawaiian handbags pocketbooks handbags purses angola 
gerald deral handbags france who makes tosca handbags liz claybourne handbags Official website of The Audrey Hepburn Childrens Fund limited edition handbag. silver bags industry suede handbags


----------



## ceric8585

biasi handbags pocketbooks handbags purses starkville jewal handbags A handbags have been a strait have accessories for women. They used to keep their articles often need her. There have been twin sorts of handbags permitted backpacks replica handbags of coach 
manadrian tank handbags western handbags colorado liz claiborne handbags 2008 Woman Addiced to Handbags Drowns in Credit Card Debt. Posted June 27th, 2009 and last modified July 2nd, 2010. For the first time recorded, the majority fergie s handbags handbags oklahoma 
geoffrey beene wallets second hand handbags julies handbags and more madison wisconsin Louis Vuitton Bags: A Fashion Genre! Among all brands of handbags that are currently available in the market, one brand name that mostly catches womens jessica simpson handbags latitude hobo patchwork handbags wholesale 
villager retro initial handbags mary francis handbags wholesale knockoff handbags cheap 292009 You can find latest collection of womans dresses and casual Shop the latest styles juicy couture handbags, juicy couture tracksuit. kathy handbags macys best price for brahmin handbags 
small silver handbags patchwork leather handbags colleen company handbags media pa So enjoy carrying your handbag and know that you are making the global community a better place for all! juciy coture handbags maid handbags shelley 
dooney doodle handbags where to find louis vuitton handbags marc ecko handbags 192010 Chanel hobo bags for women is one of the favorite style for women, which with great temperament. Chanel hobo handbag makes you become very sara sue handbags safe travel handbags 
aaa quality handbags mesh for handbags medallion handbags manufacturer 312005 Lea juicy couture shoes.timejuicy couture handbags. The integrity of lifecheap kamas is a man or a woman kamas shopto know this: Dofus discount coach leather handbags handbags and brand designer handbas 
ralph lauren handbags crestes lamb bags on sale dooney bourke slouchy sac handbags 222008 Handbags for the eco-conscious and sophisticated woman. dooney boone handbags 7 seven handbags 
harley davidson fringe handbags ostrich leather wallet paris shopping kesslord handbags 292006 A New Zealand rugby player burst into tears when his captain hit him with a womans handbag in an early morning incident in a Christchurch superior vogue handbags bcbg max azria handbags 
miu miu rt0383 kenneth cole handbags tote on sale aurielle carryland handbags 262009 6 recession-proof handbags under $299 that dont call for a bailout in fashion. luxe bag european wholesale exporters on handbags


----------



## charles85




----------



## Lord Goofy




----------



## Emperor Goofy

TTT


----------



## AT1in2009

WILLIE 65 IMPALA SUPER SPORT

CALIFORNIA STYLE IN HTOWN 

STREET SHOW HOPPER '' SINGLE PUMP '' 

AT1 PISTON PUMP , ADEX SUPER DUTY AIRCRAFT DUMP , 8 BATTERIES AND HARD LINE 
CHROME UNDIES , DIGITAL DASH , SERPENTINE BELT SYSTEM ,














































NEW MEMBER AT1 MOTORSPORTS PRO TEAM

AT1 MOTORSPORT AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01

te abentastes en este carro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 26 2011, 11:57 PM~19970079
> *te abentastes en este carro  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



QUE ONDA PERDIDO , YA NO TE ACUERDAS DE LOS POBRES , CUANDO NOS AVENTAMOS TU CADILLAC :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01

andando buien ocupado con la beba lla llego a 100 porciento donante de las cellulas. llo creo que para abril


----------



## AT1in2009

:biggrin: ON THE REAL ASSEMBLY LINE  :biggrin: 

























































































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE


----------



## AT1in2009

:biggrin: PICS SAY MORE THAN 100000000 WORDS  :biggrin: 

MORE ASSEMBLY LINE PICS  :wow: 

BEFORE AND AFTER OF THE LINE OF ASSEMBLY  :biggrin: 


























































































ONE PIC DONT LIE :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Feb 28 2011, 12:46 AM~19977637
> *:biggrin: PICS SAY MORE THAN 100000000  WORDS    :biggrin:
> 
> MORE   ASSEMBLY LINE PICS   :wow:
> 
> BEFORE  AND AFTER OF THE LINE OF ASSEMBLY   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE PIC DONT LIE   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AT1in2009

LITTLE MORE ASSEMBLY LINE  :biggrin: 


























































































AND ONE FOR THE HATERS  :biggrin: 



























HATERS QUE DIOS LOS BENDIGA Y QUE TODO LO QUE ME DECEEN SE LOS REGRESE 2 VECES MAS  :biggrin: 

AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Feb 28 2011, 01:11 AM~19978094
> *LITTLE MORE  ASSEMBLY LINE   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HATERS  QUE DIOS LOS BENDIGA  Y QUE  TODO LO QUE ME DECEEN  SE LOS REGRESE 2 VECES MAS    :biggrin:
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> *


Lol te deseo k este carro k estas asiendo brinque I si no puedes avisame para yo agarrar el credito


----------



## Drop'em

Im looking for 4 batteries and 2 pumps......... let me know if you have any in stock


----------



## AT1in2009

CHEVELLE 71 FULL RESTAURATION  :biggrin: 

DO YOU NEED MASTER SHEET METAL WORK 
NEW FLOORS , NEW SKIN DOORS , NEW SKIN TRUNK ,NEW ROOF,NEW FENDERS ,NEW HOOD AND NEW QUARTER PANELS  :biggrin: :biggrin: 
AT1 MOTORSPORT YOUR ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Mar 16 2011, 12:15 AM~20102909
> *CHEVELLE 71  FULL RESTAURATION    :biggrin:
> 
> DO YOU NEED  METAL MASTER WORK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Mar 16 2011, 01:08 AM~20103343
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Mar 16 2011, 01:10 AM~20103356
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Mar 16 2011, 01:19 AM~20103403
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Mar 16 2011, 01:21 AM~20103421
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

:biggrin: 


METAL MASTER WORKIN HARD ON NEW PROJECTS MUSCLE CARS AND GENERAL BODY WORK  
NEW PROJECT IN LINE 1969 PONTIAC RAG RE DU  






















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

:biggrin: :nicoderm:

ARRIVA MEXICO CABRONES  :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Feb 27 2011, 11:46 PM~19977637
> *:biggrin: PICS SAY MORE THAN 100000000  WORDS    :biggrin:
> 
> MORE  ASSEMBLY LINE PICS   :wow:
> 
> BEFORE  AND AFTER OF THE LINE OF ASSEMBLY   :biggrin:
> 
> ONE PIC DONT LIE  :biggrin:
> *


Yes they do but you need to break down an get a REAL camera because them cell phone pics are too damn blurry.


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Mar 18 2011, 11:48 PM~20126720
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> 
> ARRIVA  MEXICO CABRONES    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AT1in2009

CHEVELLE 70 READY FOR PAINT , BODY WORK AND BLOCKED ITS DONE  :biggrin: 






































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

NEXT PROJECT IN LINE PONTIAC RAC TOP DESMADRAR TIME  :biggrin: 





















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

SET UP AIR TIME ON BOMB HASTA L SUELO  :biggrin: 














































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

1963 IMPALA SHOP HOPPER ( HATER KNIGHTMARE ) SINGLE PUMP LRR IN PROCESS .
NEXT STEP :
FIRE WALL , 44 INCH SUN ROOF , PAINT AND BODY  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Mar 21 2011, 11:59 PM~20148409
> *SET UP  AIR  TIME ON BOMB  HASTA L SUELO    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> *





































 :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Mar 22 2011, 12:17 AM~20148527
> *1963 IMPALA  SHOP HOPPER  ( HATER KNIGHTMARE )  SINGLE PUMP LRR IN PROCESS .
> NEXT STEP :
> FIRE WALL , 44 INCH SUN ROOF , PAINT AND BODY    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


EVERY HATERZ U BETTER BE READY  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Mar 23 2011, 11:58 PM~20166504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 HATERZ U BETTER BE READYS, SU HORA LES ESTA LLEGANDO  

























:roflmao: :roflmao: :boink: :boink: :fool2:


----------



## AT1in2009

NEW AT1 DANCER TRUCK SIDE TO













SIDE  :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

PROJECT REGAL 

NEW FRAME 
CHOP TOP 
NEW SET UP




































 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

ONE MORE STEP ON THE LINE OF ASSEMBLY AT1 MOTORSPORTS , AT WILLY 65 IMPALA SS  :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow




----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Mar 26 2011, 11:57 PM~20190325
> *PROJECT REGAL
> 
> NEW FRAME
> CHOP TOP
> NEW SET UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



















































































FRAME WORK ITS DONE , NEXT STEP AT SHOP CHOP TOP  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Mar 27 2011, 10:25 PM~20197409
> *ONE MORE STEP  ON THE LINE OF ASSEMBLY  AT1 MOTORSPORTS ,  AT WILLY  65 IMPALA SS   :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


EASY DESCONECT ON CONSOLE  :biggrin:


























 :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Mar 27 2011, 11:25 PM~20197409
> *ONE MORE STEP  ON THE LINE OF ASSEMBLY  AT1 MOTORSPORTS ,  AT WILLY  65 IMPALA SS   :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 1014cadillac

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Mar 23 2011, 11:55 PM~20166474
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


HOW WE LOOKIN ON THE 48


----------



## 1014cadillac

48????????????


----------



## 1014cadillac

6


----------



## mr_bighead_85

:inout:


----------



## Lord Goofy




----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Apr 13 2011, 05:06 PM~20330531
> *:inout:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94




----------



## streetshow

:squint::squint:


----------



## AT1in2009

*EL PRIMERO DE MIS TRES ANIMALES ==MI PERICO 83 CADILLAC SINGLE PUMP=*

83 CADILLAC , SINGLE PUMP , EURO CLIP 90 , NEW AT1 EVOLUTION CUSTOM SUSPENSION WORK FRONT AND BACK , HIGH LOCK UP , HIGH TREE WEELS , AND BIG INCHES , STOCK BACK SUSPENSION , U BETTER BE READY  





















AT1 COMPETITION FRAME READY TO PAINT , AT1 EVOLUTION KUSTOM SUSPENSION READY , AND BODY READY TO PAINT U BETTER BE READY MOTHERFUCKER:biggrin::buttkick:









TU HORA SE ESTA LLEGANDO MOTHER FUCKER , REMENBER INCHES DONT COME FREEEEEEEEEE , U BETER BE READYYYYY.

A MI PERICO YA SOLO LE FALTA PINTURA EN LAS ALAS PARA VOLAR


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94




----------



## AT1in2009

AT1in2009 said:


> 83 CADILLAC , SINGLE PUMP , EURO CLIP 90 , NEW AT1 EVOLUTION CUSTOM SUSPENSION WORK FRONT AND BACK , HIGH LOCK UP , HIGH TREE WEELS , AND BIG INCHES , STOCK BACK SUSPENSION , U BETTER BE READY <img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" smilieid="3" class="inlineimg"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" smilieid="3" class="inlineimg"> <br>
> <img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=336102&stc=1" attachmentid="336102" alt="" id="vbattach_336102" class="previewthumb"> <img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=336103&stc=1" attachmentid="336103" alt="" id="vbattach_336103" class="previewthumb"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=336103&stc=1" attachmentid="336103" alt="" id="vbattach_336103" class="previewthumb"> <br>
> <br>
> <br>
> AT1 COMPETITION FRAME READY TO PAINT , AT1 EVOLUTION KUSTOM SUSPENSION READY , AND BODY READY TO PAINT U BETTER BE READY MOTHERFUCKER<img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title=":biggrin:" smilieid="14" class="inlineimg"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/buttkick.gif" border="0" alt="" title=":buttkick:" smilieid="31" class="inlineimg"><br>
> <br>
> <img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=340689&stc=1" attachmentid="340689" alt="" id="vbattach_340689" class="previewthumb"><br>
> <br>
> TU HORA SE ESTA LLEGANDO MOTHER FUCKER , REMENBER INCHES DONT COME FREEEEEEEEEE , U BETER BE READYYYYY.<br>
> <br>
> A MI PERICO YA SOLO LE FALTA PINTURA EN LAS ALAS PARA VOLAR


:buttkick::buttkick::fool2:


----------



## 713ridaz

:run:


----------



## AT1in2009

*AT1 PRO COMPETITION UPPER A ARMS ( FOR MI PERICO SINGLE PUMP SHOP HOPPER )*

AT1 PRO COMPETITION A ARMS FOR CADILLAC ( MI PERICO ) AT1 PRO COMPETITION SINGLE PUMP SHOP HOPPER


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1in2009 said:


> AT1 PRO COMPETITION A ARMS FOR CADILLAC ( MI PERICO ) AT1 PRO COMPETITION SINGLE PUMP SHOP HOPPER


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1in2009 said:


> View attachment 351576



U BETTER BE READY MOTHERFUCKER !!!!!!!! AT1 BITCH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THE BEST FUCK THE REST!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AT1in2009

*N L SUELO 48 BOMB*

 48 BOMB N L SUELO  ON BAGS  FOUR LINK  ADJUSTABLE  , BIG C NOTCH , 2 COMPRESORS AND HARD LINE <img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" smilieid="3" class="inlineimg"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" smilieid="3" class="inlineimg"> <img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=351789&stc=1" attachmentid="351789" alt="" id="vbattach_351789" class="previewthumb" style="margin-top: 1px; margin-right: 1px; margin-bottom: 1px; margin-left: 1px; "> <img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=351790&stc=1" attachmentid="351790" alt="" id="vbattach_351790" class="previewthumb" style="margin-top: 1px; margin-right: 1px; margin-bottom: 1px; margin-left: 1px; "><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=351803&stc=1" attachmentid="351803" alt="" id="vbattach_351803" class="previewthumb" style="margin-top: 1px; margin-right: 1px; margin-bottom: 1px; margin-left: 1px; "><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=351807&stc=1" attachmentid="351807" alt="" id="vbattach_351807" class="previewthumb" style="margin-top: 1px; margin-right: 1px; margin-bottom: 1px; margin-left: 1px; "><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=351809&stc=1" attachmentid="351809" alt="" id="vbattach_351809" class="previewthumb" style="margin-top: 1px; margin-right: 1px; margin-bottom: 1px; margin-left: 1px; ">


----------



## sureñosbluez

q-vo toño se milagro que te dejas ver por aqui :wave: saludos desde CHICALI :wave:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94




----------



## AT1in2009

*saludos*



sureñosbluez said:


> q-vo toño se milagro que te dejas ver por aqui :wave: saludos desde CHICALI :wave:


 que ondas homie hey tengo unas partes cromando en mxli tengo un set de impala moldeados cuanto por hacerlos engrave.

te animas a haceme engrave la suspension de enfrentelos 4 brazos todo esta moldeado y pulido listo pa cromar y los 4 brazos brazos de atraz son largos toma en cuenta eso . son de mi carro homie como sea losvoy a mandar cromar a mandar cromar los quiero listo como para octubre por que hay un shoiw grande en htown y quiero sacar el carro , mandame el precio y nos ponemos de acuerdo asi ala vez ensenar tu jale por aca homie. cuidate vas a ir al super show de las vegas si vas ahi te miro homie cuidate .:thumbsup:

el diferencial ya lo mande deja ver si no lo han cromado para ver si nos ponemos de acuerdo para que lo trabajes ok:thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez

AT1in2009 said:


> que ondas homie hey tengo unas partes cromando en mxli tengo un set de impala moldeados cuanto por hacerlos engrave.
> 
> te animas a haceme engrave la suspension de enfrentelos 4 brazos todo esta moldeado y pulido listo pa cromar y los 4 brazos brazos de atraz son largos toma en cuenta eso . son de mi carro homie como sea losvoy a mandar cromar a mandar cromar los quiero listo como para octubre por que hay un shoiw grande en htown y quiero sacar el carro , mandame el precio y nos ponemos de acuerdo asi ala vez ensenar tu jale por aca homie. cuidate vas a ir al super show de las vegas si vas ahi te miro homie cuidate .:thumbsup:
> 
> el diferencial ya lo mande deja ver si no lo han cromado para ver si nos ponemos de acuerdo para que lo trabajes ok:thumbsup:


claro que me animo homie pm sent


----------



## AT1in2009

sureñosbluez said:


> claro que me animo homie pm sent


gracias homie hechale ganas viva chicali que no:thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez

simon arriba MEXICALI :thumbsup: este año no podre ir a las vegas por que se me vencio el pasaporte pero para el proximo año si voy bueno si dios quiere  si puedes mandame unas pics de los brazos de atras


----------



## AT1in2009

ok manana te las mando voy termiando de trabajar y solo entre a checkar gracias homie , los de enfrente se los voy a mandar al gavilan el viernes le pedi el paro de que te los de para que me los agas ok ,

te encargo lo de la fechha ue esten listo y me llegen en tiempo pal show que los quiero gracias homie


----------



## AT1in2009

*AT1 BODY AND PAINT ITS READY , NEXT STEP AT1 ASSEMBLY LINE*

































AT1in2009 said:


> AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE:thumbsup:


----------



## AT1in2009

*AT1 MOTORPORTS DE PARRANDA EN LOS ANGELES(ROGER BIRTHDAY )*

:thumbsup::thumbsup:
































CALIFORNIA LOVE :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez

AT1in2009 said:


> ok manana te las mando voy termiando de trabajar y solo entre a checkar gracias homie , los de enfrente se los voy a mandar al gavilan el viernes le pedi el paro de que te los de para que me los agas ok ,
> 
> te encargo lo de la fechha ue esten listo y me llegen en tiempo pal show que los quiero gracias homie


orale le hice engraving al gavilan dijo que en esta semana pasa por sus cosas cuando es el show ?


----------



## AT1in2009

*NEXT IN LINE*

NEXT PROJECT ,BASIC SET UP AND PARTIAL WRAP:thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez

hay te van unas pics de mi trabajo bro


----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 BODY WORK AND CHANGE PARTS


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 MOTORSPORTS PAINT AND BODY WORK ON TRAILER HORSE


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 MOTORSPORTS PAINT AND BODY WORK ON TRAILER HORSE <img src="attachment.php?attachmentid=357015&stc=1" attachmentid="357015" alt="" id="vbattach_357015" class="previewthumb" style="border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 1px; border-left-width: 1px; border-top-style: dashed; border-right-style: dashed; border-bottom-style: dashed; border-left-style: dashed; border-top-color: red; border-right-color: red; border-bottom-color: red; border-left-color: red; margin-top: 0px; margin-right: 0px; margin-bottom: 0px; margin-left: 0px; cursor: pointer; "> <img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=357025&stc=1" attachmentid="357025" alt="" id="vbattach_357025" class="previewthumb"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=357028&stc=1" attachmentid="357028" alt="" id="vbattach_357028" class="previewthumb"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=357029&stc=1" attachmentid="357029" alt="" id="vbattach_357029" class="previewthumb" style="margin-top: 1px; margin-right: 1px; margin-bottom: 1px; margin-left: 1px; "><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=357033&stc=1" attachmentid="357033" alt="" id="vbattach_357033" class="previewthumb">


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1in2009 said:


> NEXT PROJECT ,BASIC SET UP AND PARTIAL WRAP:thumbsup:
> View attachment 354544
> View attachment 354545


 4 STRESS POINTS ONE SESION OF 5 HRS


----------



## sureñosbluez

q-vo homie :wave:


----------



## AT1in2009

*AT1 SHOP HOPPER READY TO NEXT STEP (PAINT AND BODY WORK)*

FRONT AND BACK AT1 EVOLUTION SUSPENSION WORK READY TO ENGRAVE AND CHROME , AT1 PRO COMPETITION FRAME READY , NEXT STEP PAINT AND BODY WORK


----------



## AT1in2009

CUTLASS BATTERY RACK 3PUMPS 6 BATTERIES


----------



## tru2thagame

Good work


----------



## AT1in2009

ONE STEP MORE FRONT SUSPENSION REINFORCED AND MOLDED UPPER 1 INCH EXTENSION , LITTLE KUSTOM WORK AND READY TO MOLDED AND LOWER A ARMS REINFORCED AND MOLDED


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1in2009 said:


> AT1 BODY WORK AND CHANGE PARTS
> View attachment 356991
> View attachment 356993
> View attachment 356995
> View attachment 356997


LITTLE MORE BODY WORK


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1in2009 said:


> ONE STEP MORE FRONT SUSPENSION REINFORCED AND MOLDED UPPER 1 INCH EXTENSION , LITTLE KUSTOM WORK AND READY TO MOLDED AND LOWER A ARMS REINFORCED AND MOLDED
> View attachment 361822
> View attachment 361823
> View attachment 361824
> View attachment 361825
> View attachment 361826
> 
> 
> View attachment 361827
> View attachment 361828


DO YOU NEED MOLDED SUSPENSION !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AT1 MOTORSPORTS ALL READY


----------



## AT1in2009

THANKS FRANK FOR MY NEW STAND


----------



## 1014cadillac

GOT THE REST OF THEM FITTINGS FOR MY BOMB HIT ME UP


----------



## AT1in2009

bring t the shop homie thanks


----------



## AT1in2009

bring t the shop  homie thanks


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 MOTORSPORTS MOLDED SUSPENSION BEFORE AND AFTER AND READY TO INSTALLATION


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 MOTORSPORTS MOLDED SUSPENSION INSTALLATION


----------



## AT1in2009

INSTALLATION PART 2


----------



## AT1in2009

LUNCH TIME ON AT1 MOTORSPORTS


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1in2009 said:


> INSTALLATION PART 2
> View attachment 363460
> View attachment 363461
> View attachment 363463
> View attachment 363464
> View attachment 363465


----------



## AT1in2009

NEXT IN LINE 2000 MITZUBISHI 

PARTIAL WRAP
KUSTOM SUSPENSION WORK ON BACK SUPENTION NO MORE LIFT SPRINGS
BASIC SETUP 4 BATTERIES 2 PUMPS
REAR END WRAP


----------



## streetshow

:nicoderm:


----------



## AT1in2009

ONE MORE STEP ON 87 CUTTLAS , RACK , POWER BALLS BACK CILINDERS AND KUSTOM RIENFORCE AT REAR END KUSTOM


----------



## AT1in2009




----------



## AT1in2009

ONE MORE AT1 MOTORSPORTS KUSTOM SUSPENSION WORK AND BAGS


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1in2009 said:


> ONE MORE AT1 MOTORSPORTS KUSTOM SUSPENSION WORK AND BAGS
> View attachment 366340
> View attachment 366353
> View attachment 366364
> View attachment 366365
> View attachment 366367
> View attachment 366368
> View attachment 366370
> [/QUO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TE]


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:run:


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1in2009 said:


> View attachment 365279
> View attachment 365281
> View attachment 365282
> View attachment 365283
> View attachment 365284
> View attachment 365285
> View attachment 365286


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1in2009 said:


> AT1in2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ONE MORE AT1 MOTORSPORTS KUSTOM SUSPENSION WORK AND BAGS
> View attachment 366340
> View attachment 366353
> View attachment 366364
> View attachment 366365
> View attachment 366367
> View attachment 366368
> View attachment 366370
> [/QUO
> View attachment 366383
> View attachment 366386
> View attachment 366388
> View attachment 366389
> View attachment 366391
> TE]
Click to expand...


----------



## AT1in2009

AIR BAGS TUNE UP AND INSTALLATION ONE MORE COMPRESOR


----------



## AT1in2009

COMING SOON HITTIN IN THE STREETS OF HTOWN AND PASEDENA ***** THE CLEANER *******************

CADILLAC SINGLE PUMP 10 BATTERIES V8 SHOW HOPPER CHOME UNDIES , CANDY PAINT , SHOW INTERIOR 90 CONVERSION 

















































ROLLERZ ONLY GULF COAST # 1
U BETTER BE READY MOTHER FUCKER


----------



## AT1in2009

TUNE UP ON PUMPS AND DUMPS AND GEARS
























AND READY TO THE STREETS


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

hno:


----------



## W H A T

QUE ONDA PAPI NIYETS....... QUANDO VIENES PARA AKA


----------



## W H A T

QUE ONDA PAPI NIYETS....... QUANDO VIENES PARA AKA<br>


----------



## AT1in2009

que ondas guey que dice el valle imperial , si dios quiere voy al supershow de las vegas y aprobecho pa hecharme una buelta , me vas a invitar a mi tambien al pedo o nomas a tu compa spyke , .

que ondas guey siges de conpa con el chaio de san diego , no sabes si va a llevar el 64 para el after hop o al super show mr good times .

que ondas con el pesado 87 ya esta listo o vas a necesitar ayuda , el kiko ya saco el paisa edition dice que lo va a llevar al after hop a ver conmo le va al guey .

que va a llevar el big jonh el malibu , sigues usando la basura black magic o ya cambiaste a low life como el chaio cuidate guey hay nos vemos en vegas homie saludos


----------



## AT1in2009

87 cutlass basic movements front , back , side to side


----------



## AT1in2009




----------



## kikou-no

hey chepe anda de mamador con el chaio noy pedo el sabe ke ke onda jajajajaja buen perro el la muneka :rofl:






W H A T said:


> QUE ONDA PAPI NIYETS....... QUANDO VIENES PARA AKA<br>


----------



## AT1in2009

kikou-no said:


> hey chepe anda de mamador con el chaio noy pedo el sabe ke ke onda jajajajaja buen perro el la muneka <img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/rofl.gif" border="0" alt="" title=":rofl:" smilieid="33" class="inlineimg">


<br><br>  esta  bien son sus club members  el vato como sea la esta haciendo bien el 64 buela y pega bien alto    creo quees  ahorita el que mejor esta haciendo ,  el guero ya estubo este guey sigue en la lista  , esta en su momento .<br><br>  que ondas listo pal after hop  parece que va estar mejor este ano  hechale ganas conel paisa


----------



## W H A T

kikou-no said:


> hey chepe anda de mamador con el chaio noy pedo el sabe ke ke onda jajajajaja buen perro el la muneka :rofl:


ESTE PENDEJO ANDA ENOJADO PORQUE SU CARRO PEGGO 77 PULGADAS Y SE KEDA PARRADO WEY HAHAHA Y PORQUE NO LE CONSIGO MOTORES


----------



## W H A T

AT1in2009 said:


> <br><br>  esta  bien son sus club members  el vato como sea la esta haciendo bien el 64 buela y pega bien alto    creo quees  ahorita el que mejor esta haciendo ,  el guero ya estubo este guey sigue en la lista  , esta en su momento .<br><br>  que ondas listo pal after hop  parece que va estar mejor este ano  hechale ganas conel paisa


LA NETE QUE SI GOOD TIMES WEY...SI SI EL CARRO ESTA HALAND BIEN WEY


----------



## W H A T

AT1in2009 said:


> que ondas guey que dice el valle imperial , si dios quiere voy al supershow de las vegas y aprobecho pa hecharme una buelta , me vas a invitar a mi tambien al pedo o nomas a tu compa spyke , .
> 
> que ondas guey siges de conpa con el chaio de san diego , no sabes si va a llevar el 64 para el after hop o al super show mr good times .
> 
> que ondas con el pesado 87 ya esta listo o vas a necesitar ayuda , el kiko ya saco el paisa edition dice que lo va a llevar al after hop a ver conmo le va al guey .
> 
> que va a llevar el big jonh el malibu , sigues usando la basura black magic o ya cambiaste a low life como el chaio cuidate guey hay nos vemos en vegas homie saludos






ACA TODO ES LO MISMO WEY..... AVER SI VAMOS WEY YO TE ENVITO TAMBIEN...EL KIKO NO PORQUE NO REGRESA PARRA TRAS :roflmao: SE KEDA AYA.....

SOBRES WEY AVER KUANDO LOS MIRRAMOS PAPI NIYYETS........


----------



## kikou-no

NO LO DIGO POR HATER CHEPE NO ES ALGO KE KIERO HACER LE PUEDO PONER UN MUELLE A MI CARRO Y AGARRARO MAS PULGADAS PREFIERO PEGAR UN POCO MENOS Y TENER UN CARRO CLEAN ANDA COMO LOSLEAN TU SABES KE LA BRIANA ES MI PERRO Y NO ESTOY ENOGADO CON TIGO Y SI SE PEGO MI CARRO UNA VEZ PE RO NO PEGO DOS VEZES EN EL BUMPER PARA SER PRIMERA VEZ Y TAN APRESURADO LO TERMINAMOS UNA NOCHE ANTES Y SE ME ROMPIO UNA MANGERA DE ENFRENTE MI COMO LOS 80 +SINGLE PUMP Y YO SI TRAIGO ASIENTO LA BRIANA MIRO MI SUSPENCION ME PUEDO IR MAS ALTO SIM PROBLEMA PERO NO KIERO PUTIARLO SUERTE 




AT1in2009 said:


> <br><br>  esta  bien son sus club members  el vato como sea la esta haciendo bien el 64 buela y pega bien alto    creo quees  ahorita el que mejor esta haciendo ,  el guero ya estubo este guey sigue en la lista  , esta en su momento .<br><br>  que ondas listo pal after hop  parece que va estar mejor este ano  hechale ganas conel paisa


----------



## AT1in2009

TRANQUILOS GUEYES SOMOS DEL MISMO EQUIPO Y NO HAY QUE PELEAR ENTRE NOSOTROS , MEJOR HAY QUE DARLES EN LA MADRE ALOS DEMAS , 


HAY QUE HACERNOS FUERTES Y DEMOSTRARLES A TODO LA BOLA DE ENVIDIOSOS 
DE QUE ESTAMOS HECHOS DE DONDE VENIMOS Y DE DONDE SOMOS OK.
DE LA TIERRA DE AZTLAN 100%

QUE BUENO QUE CADA QUIEN POR SU LADO ESTA HACIENDO SU PARTE PARA QUE CUANDO NOS VOLVAMOS A JUNTAR HACER PATEDERO DE CULOS ENVIDIOSOS HOMIES :buttkick:


RECUERDEN QUE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!TODA MADRE O UN DESMADRE ????????????????????????????????:guns:

HOMMIES YA ESTAMOS A PUNTO DE HACER DESMADRE OTRA VEZ HAY QUE TENER PASCIENCIA :thumbsup::thumbsup::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## kikou-no

NO ESTAMOS PELIANDO PURA CURA LA BRIANA ES MI PERRO 




AT1in2009 said:


> TRANQUILOS GUEYES SOMOS DEL MISMO EQUIPO Y NO HAY QUE PELEAR ENTRE NOSOTROS , MEJOR HAY QUE DARLES EN LA MADRE ALOS DEMAS ,
> 
> 
> HAY QUE HACERNOS FUERTES Y DEMOSTRARLES A TODO LA BOLA DE ENVIDIOSOS
> DE QUE ESTAMOS HECHOS DE DONDE VENIMOS Y DE DONDE SOMOS OK.
> DE LA TIERRA DE AZTLAN 100%
> 
> QUE BUENO QUE CADA QUIEN POR SU LADO ESTA HACIENDO SU PARTE PARA QUE CUANDO NOS VOLVAMOS A JUNTAR HACER PATEDERO DE CULOS ENVIDIOSOS HOMIES :buttkick:
> 
> 
> RECUERDEN QUE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!TODA MADRE O UN DESMADRE ????????????????????????????????:guns:
> 
> HOMMIES YA ESTAMOS A PUNTO DE HACER DESMADRE OTRA VEZ HAY QUE TENER PASCIENCIA :thumbsup::thumbsup::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## W H A T

kikou-no said:


> NO ESTAMOS PELIANDO PURA CURA LA BRIANA ES MI PERRO



kallate wey..... tu eres mi perra..... purra curra con este wey chepe asi los llevamos wey perro si es una pappi niyets:biggrin:



:wave:


----------



## clezama

Hey Tono....ya tengo mi propio user name...clezama. Hay nos vemos el jueves por la manana....pon fotos cuando termines de acer lo poquito que falta....gracias!


----------



## AT1in2009

BACK N PLATE FOR AT1 PISTON PUMPS:thumbsup:


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 MOTORSPORTS HARD LINE ON BAGS AT BOMB 48 N L SUELO :thumbsup::wow:


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1in2009 said:


> View attachment 369430
> View attachment 369436
> View attachment 369437
> View attachment 369439


----------



## AT1in2009

DO YOU NEED ADJUSTABLES ARMS FOR G BODY AN CAPRICE AND CADILLACS AT1 HAVE IN STOCK:thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow

Ablame majic ya eatamos Listos o Ke perdi tu numero


----------



## AT1in2009

U BETTER BE READY MOTHER FUCKER ----,MI PERICO ---- CLEAN ASS SHOP HOPPER , PLEASE NO EXCUSES MOTHERFUCKERS , HECHO EN HTOWN PERO CON TECNOLOGIA DE AZTLAN VIVA MEXICO CABRONES!!!!!!!!! !













SHAVE FIREWALL , PATERNS ON FIREWALL AND BELLY ,FRAME OFF RESTAURATION , 

AT1 KUSTOM COMPETITION FRAME , EVOLUTION KUSTOM SUSPENSION WORK FRONT AND BACK , SINGLE PUMP , AT1 COMPETITON PISTON PUMP EQUIPPED , AT1 COMPETITION CILINDERS , AT1 COMPETITION GEARS AND ADEX ON PUMPS, AT1 COMPETION COILS 
AT1 BITCH MOTHERFUCKER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:guns::boink:


----------



## AT1in2009

ONE MORE AT1 KUSTOM SUPENSION WORK ON MINITRUCK :roflmao:
NO MORE LIFHT SPRINGS , STRESS POINTS AND REAR END RIENFORCE AT1 KUSTOM ADJUSTABLES ARMS AND KUSTOM SUSPENSION WORK:thumbsup:


----------



## kikou-no

:yes:


----------



## AT1in2009

QUE ONDAS HOMIE COMO TE VA QUE DICE EL PAISA PEGANDO O QUE , 

HAY LES VOY OTRA VEZ CON UNA NUEVA CREACION , SI TE GUSTO LA MALIBU LA CARAJA , ESTE GUEY VA QUEDAR MAS CABRON QUE LA CARAJA .
AT1 EQUIPPED 100% Y TECNOLOGIA AZTECA HOMIE :thumbsup:

PORTATE BIEN SALUDAME A TU FAMILIA HOMIE


----------



## kikou-no

aki nomas kebrandomela cabesa para hacer mas pulggadas pero no me kiero ir muy alto porke kiero ke me dure mi yonke boy a sacar un 60 impala convertible ya esta pindado hopper pero clean molded frame todo cromado haciendo unos 50 pulgadas clean ya me lo pinto mi cunado en chicaly


----------



## AT1in2009

kikou-no said:


> aki nomas kebrandomela cabesa para hacer mas pulggadas pero no me kiero ir muy alto porke kiero ke me dure mi yonke boy a sacar un 60 impala convertible ya esta pindado hopper pero clean molded frame todo cromado haciendo unos 50 pulgadas clean ya me lo pinto mi cunado en chicaly


 BUENO QUEBRANDOTE LA CABEZA EL CARRO NO VA PEGAR NI MAS NI MEJOR ,, LO QUE TIENES QUE HACER ES TRABAJAR EN LA SUSPENSION Y EL SET UP.


UN CONSEJO SANO DE COMPA YO YA MIRE TU CARRO EN UN VIDEO Y LA VERDAD ESTA BIEN PERO PARA LAS PULGADAS QUE HANDAN HACIENDO ES MUY POCO PARA QUE SE ANDE PEGANDO .

TE VOY A DECIR 3 COSAS QUE YO HARIA CON ESE CARRO PARA QUE PEGE Y REGRESE COMO DIABLO .

PRIMERO NECESITAS MAS REACCION ENFRENTE PARA QUE EL CARRO SE BALLA CON RAPIDEZ Y FUERZA Y NO SE PEGE .

SEGUNDO NECESITAS MAS CORRIENTE Y UNOS BUENOS RESORTES PARA LA REAACCION Y FUERZA

TERCERO TENIENDO ESTO YO LO BAJARIA UNAS 3 PULGADAS DE LOCK OFF Y MANDARIA LA LLANTA MAS ATRAZ 2 PULGADAS CON ESTO TE GARANTIZO 80 PULGADAS DE 2 O TRES LICKS PEGANDO Y REGRESANDO.

( OJO NO PESO SI LE PONES SOLO SE TE VA A PEGAR MAS EL CARRO)

SI TE ACUERDAS LA CARAJA TENIA UN LOCK OFF DE 28 PULGADAS 1 PULGADA DE EXTENSION DEL UPPER BRAZO Y EL DE ABAJO STOCK Y 8 BATERIAS HACIA 75 PULGADAS Y NUINCA TUBE PROBLEMAS DE QUE SE PEGARA TEACUERDAS DEL SHOW DEL VALLE IMPERIAL HACE YA COMO 5 ANOS ATRAZ


CUALQUIER DUDA HABLAME GUEY TE DOY UNOS TIPS


----------



## kikou-no

no chepe si pega rapido ese dia se me chingo la gear se paso aseite para el motor y se me rebento la mangera y no estaba trabajando al cien lo calamos en el chop y estaba pegando como 82 en tres putasos kiero irme como 95 pero gracias por los tips mandame tu email mandarte el video cuando pegaba los putasos asta se lebantaba la llantas de atras


----------



## AT1in2009

kikou-no said:


> no chepe si pega rapido ese dia se me chingo la gear se paso aseite para el motor y se me rebento la mangera y no estaba trabajando al cien lo calamos en el chop y estaba pegando como 82 en tres putasos kiero irme como 95 pero gracias por los tips mandame tu email mandarte el video cuando pegaba los putasos asta se lebantaba la llantas de atras


 ok homie eso fue l que mire en el video que le faltaba pero con eso tiene razon de no pegar bien como seaahi estamos cuidate hechale ganas


----------



## AT1in2009




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

AT1in2009 said:


> View attachment 418307


----------



## AT1in2009

HERE IS ANOTHER EXCLUSIVE BUILT ON AT1 MOTORSPORTS MEX TEX TECNOLOGI

THE NEW EVOLUTION # 26 PUMP HEAD PROTOTYPE , THESE GEAR PRODUCCE MORE HIGH TORQUE , HIGH VOLUMEN AND MAX PSI 

AT1 MOTORPORTS WANT THE TOP OF THE LINE ON THE COMPETITION

COMING SOON THIS YEAR EXCLUSIVE AT AT1 MOTORPORTS


----------



## TxGalaxie64

AT1in2009 said:


> View attachment 418307


I MUST HAVE THAT HEAD! or one like it
how much are you askin for that 4 bolt side port head on the left? i need 3


----------



## AT1in2009

sorry bro this pump head its a prototype at the new at1 evolution pro competition pump head coming soon for sale , its time to patent my new gear thanks bro


----------



## switches4life

cuanto por las gear compa, se miran chingonas


----------



## AT1in2009

NEW WISHBONE FOR 65 -70 IMPALA


----------



## AT1in2009




----------



## AT1in2009

AT1in2009 said:


> View attachment 454994
> View attachment 454995
> View attachment 454996
> View attachment 454997
> View attachment 454998
> View attachment 454999
> View attachment 455000
> View attachment 455001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 455002
> View attachment 455003


----------



## AT1in2009

QUOTE=AT1in2009;15308715]
View attachment 455004
View attachment 455005
View attachment 455006
View attachment 455007
View attachment 455008
View attachment 455009
View attachment 455010
View attachment 455010
View attachment 455011
View attachment 455012
[/QUOTE]


----------



## AT1in2009

5]
View attachment 455004
View attachment 455005
View attachment 455006
View attachment 455007
View attachment 455008
View attachment 455009
View attachment 455010
View attachment 455010
View attachment 455011
View attachment 455012
[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## kikou-no

KE PEDO:facepalm:


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 KUSTOM SUSPENSION WORK READY TO CHROME



















COMING SOON ......... EL SENOR DE LOS CIELOS ......... AT1 SHOP HOPPER


----------



## AT1in2009

ONE SECION 2 STRESS POINTS AND CHAIN BRIDGE :yes:











































A


----------



## AT1in2009

PLASMA CUTTER AT1 ART:roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## AT1in2009

TOWN CAR 3 PUMPS , 8 BATS , AND 5 WEEEL IN THE TRUNK :thumbsup: :roflmao:





































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE:thumbsup:


----------



## AT1in2009

TOWN CAR : 3 PUMP SET UP , 8 BATS , 5 WELL IN THE TRUNK :thumbsup:





































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE :yes:


----------



## Los 210




----------



## AT1in2009

DO YOU NEED MOLDED SUSPENSION AT1 MOTORSPORT AT YOUR SERVICE":thumbsup:

CADILLAC 1 INCH EXTENSION ON UPPER A ARMS AND MOLDED 

COMING SOON; AVAILABLE CHROME 
FOR G BODY , CADILLAC , IMPALA CHROME TO CALIFORNIA


----------



## kikou-no

gratis o ke chepe nice homie



AT1in2009 said:


> DO YOU NEED MOLDED SUSPENSION AT1 MOTORSPORT AT YOUR SERVICE":thumbsup:
> 
> CADILLAC 1 INCH EXTENSION ON UPPER A ARMS AND MOLDED
> 
> COMING SOON; AVAILABLE CHROME
> FOR G BODY , CADILLAC , IMPALA CHROME TO CALIFORNIA


----------



## AT1in2009

TOWN CAR COIL OVER ITS DONE:thumbsup:





















AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

AT1in2009 said:


> PLASMA CUTTER AT1 ART:roflmao::thumbsup:
> View attachment 455428
> View attachment 455429


chingon :thumbsup: que onda chepe con anda todo por allá :wave:


----------



## AT1in2009

TOWN CAR ON TRE WEEL


----------



## AT1in2009

RELOCATED UPPER A ARMS ON A TOWN CAR:biggrin: 



























AT1 MOTORSPORTS ATYOUR SERVICE:thumbsup:


----------



## AT1in2009

KUSTOM INSTALLATION AT FENDERS ON 18 WHEELER :thumbsup: ..



























AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP :wave: ... Shift+R improves the quality of this image. CTRL+F5 reloads the whole page.


----------



## AT1in2009

BEFORE AND AFTER FRONT STRESS POINTS AND BELLY RIENFORCE ON TOWN CAR :thumbsup:


----------



## AT1in2009

75 IMPALA FRAME IN LINE ... BELLY AND OUT SIDE RIENFORCE AND MOLDING :thumbsup: ...


----------



## AT1in2009

TOWN CAR CHAIN BRIDGE :biggrin: ... 























AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE:thumbsup: ...


----------



## AT1in2009

FRAME ITS DONE  ...















































































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE :thumbsup: ...


----------



## AT1in2009

NEW TOWN CAR AND G BODY MOLDED UPPER A ARMS DONE :thumbsup: ...



























































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SEVICE


----------



## AT1in2009

NEXT IN LANE AT1 KUSTOM MOLDED SUSPENSIONS :thumbsup:































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE :thumbsup:


----------



## AT1in2009

NEW KUSTOM GRILL ON BIG KENWORT :biggrin: ..

























AT1 MOTORPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE :thumbsup: ...


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:thumbsup:


----------



## AT1in2009

MR DOMINO AND MR RAMIRO YOUR AT1 MOLDED SUSPENSIONS ITS READYS TO CHROME:yes: :thumbsup: 





























































































AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE HOMIES :thumbsup: ...


----------



## AT1in2009

MY BROTHER LUIS CADI RE DU ALL SET UP AND TRUK  :thumbsup:







  







         

AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE :thumbsup: ...


----------



## AT1in2009

KUSTOM HIDROS ON 18 WHEELER :thumbsup: ..



         

AT1 MOTORSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE :thumbsup: ...


----------



## AT1in2009

REPLCE NEW REAR END ON A RACE CAR AND READY TO RUN :thumbsup: ...

        

AT1 MOTORSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE AT YOUR SERVICE:thumbsup: ...


----------



## AT1in2009

LOWRIDER MINI TRUCK HARD LINE AND RE DU SET UP :thumbsup: ... 

    

AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE :thumbsup: ...


----------



## sureñosbluez

que onda homie donde andas :wave:


----------



## AT1in2009

BEFORE AND AFTER BIG BODY SET UP 
, NEDD A LITTLE DETAILS ; NEON LIGHTS , MIRROR BLAST , POP TRUNK 
    


AT1 MOTORSPORTSAT YOUR SERVICE :thumbsup: ...


----------



## AT1in2009

WORKING AT THE WAGON 64 FOR MY CARNAL MEZA :thumbsup: ...

     


3-4 HRS FRONT END , BUMPERS, MOTOR , TRANSMISION , AND FRAME OFF , READY TO CLEAN FLOORS , AND SAND BLAST AND PAINT FRAME .


----------



## AT1in2009

QUE ONDAS CARNALITO DE AZTLAN , AQUI NOMAS , TRABAJANDO DURO , HEY EL GABILAN YA LLEVO A PULIR ESTA LAS DEFENSAS Y LA SUSPENSION DE ENFRENTE Y ATRAZ , PARA QUE ME LA ENGRAVEZ , DEJATE CAER NECESITO QUE MI HOPPER SALGA BIEN DETALLADO .

HECHALE GANAS TE HABLO EN LA SEMANA PARA PONERNOS DE ACUERDO OK .

TRATAME BIEN LAS PARTES DEL ..........MALDITO 63 .........


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:h5:


----------



## sureñosbluez

simon carnal les voy a hacer el engraving como si fueran para mi regal


----------



## AT1in2009

MEZA FRAME OFF 64 WAGON , CARNAL TIENES MUCHO TRABAJO POR HACER HECHALE GANAS :thumbsup: 
...

    


AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE :wave: ...


----------



## AT1in2009

NEXT IN LANE BASIC 3 PUMP SET UP :thumbsup: ... 



AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:h5:


----------



## sureñosbluez

estoy esperando tus partes carnal


----------



## AT1in2009

LE VOY A RECORDAR AL GAVILAN ME DIJ0 QUE LAS ESTAN PULIENDO , ESTA SEMANA TE VOY A MANDAR LA TINADE LA CAJUELA Y LASMOLDURAS DE LA CAJUELA Y EL ESCUDO NACIONAL TE MANDA ESTA SEMANA EL TIPO DE LETRA Y LO QUE QUIERO QUE ESCRIBAS EN LAS PARTES OK HOMIE .

SALUDOS AL CALORON TERMONUCLEAR DE MEXICALI


----------



## sureñosbluez

AT1in2009 said:


> LE VOY A RECORDAR AL GAVILAN ME DIJ0 QUE LAS ESTAN PULIENDO , ESTA SEMANA TE VOY A MANDAR LA TINADE LA CAJUELA Y LASMOLDURAS DE LA CAJUELA Y EL ESCUDO NACIONAL TE MANDA ESTA SEMANA EL TIPO DE LETRA Y LO QUE QUIERO QUE ESCRIBAS EN LAS PARTES OK HOMIE .
> 
> SALUDOS AL CALORON TERMONUCLEAR DE MEXICALI


simon carnal cuando le vaz a caer para que vuelvas a sentir el calor chicalense :wave:


----------



## AT1in2009

PROJECT 5 WINDOW RESTAURATION :thumbsup: ... 

















AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE :biggrin: ...


----------



## AT1in2009

MY NEW STIKER ON THE LAST CREATION :yes: ...


----------



## AT1in2009

BATTERY RACK READY 


NEXT STEP INSTALLATION OF SET UP :thumbsup: ...


----------



## AT1in2009

caprice advance:thumbsup: ... 

       NEXT STEP CONNECCTION OF SISTEM:thumbsup: ...


----------



## AT1in2009

ADVANCE TO 5 WINDOW:thumbsup: ... 

    


AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR ONE STOP SHOP:thumbsup: ...


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 MOTORSPORTS MOLDED SUSPENSIONS FOR IMPALAS AND CAPRICE /CADILLAC AND G BODIES IN STOCK:thumbsup:


----------



## AT1in2009

82 MALIBU WAGON HOPPPER FOR SALE (92 INCHES EASY UP AND DOWN) 9000 OR BO

BRAND NEW PAINT IN BODY , BELLY , FRAME .

NEW ENGINE 4.3 FULL INJECCTION WORKIN GOOD
BRAN NEW AND CHROME BUMPERS








BRAND NEW UPHOLSTERY
FULL WRAP FRAME ,KUSTOM
AND MOLDING SUSPENSION FRONT AND BACK
2 AT1 PISTON PUMPS 14 BATTERIES ADEX DUMP 

CONTACT 832 297 0800 TONO TORRES


----------



## xtinataguba

cool! how i wish, you could fix my car.


----------

